# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #10636 senius, Κεραμεικός

## senius

*
senius (#10636)*, *Κεραμεικός*.


*Εξοπλισμός :* 
Mikrotik Routerboard:

MikroTik RB800
Mikrotik RB816, RouterBOARD Expansion Board Adds 16x10/100 Ethernet Ports
MikroTik RBD52G-5HacD2HnD-TC, hAP ac2
MikroTik RBD53iG-5HacD2HnD, hAP ac3
MikroTik RBLDF-5nD, LDF5
MikroTik RBLHG-5HPnD-XL, LHG XL HP5
MikroTik RBMetal2SHPn, 32dBm, 400MHz, 64MB, 2.4GHz
TP-Link TL-SG1016D v7.1, 16-port Gigabit Desktop/Rackmount Switch

*Λειτουργικό*:
Mikrotik v6.xx, with BGP + routing filter, σε κοινό AS.

*Υποστήριξη:* 
Υποστήριξη : Ο κόμβος senius (#10636), υποστηρίζεται από 2x τροφοδοτικό Power Supply 13.8 VDC - 12 A, with 4x yuasa battery 12V-7Ah, για τυχόν διακοπές ηλ.ρεύματος, 2x APC Essential SurgeArrest Εξωτερικές Πρίζες Ρεύματος, 2x APC Σταθεροποιητές τάσης 3000 VA με LCD.

*Σελίδα Κόμβου :*
Internet : http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=10636
Wireless : http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=10636

*Traffic κόμβου :*
Wireless : PRTG Traffic Grapher : http://www.grapher.awmn:8080/sensorlist.htm 
Wireless : http://10.2.173.1/graphs
Wireless : http://10.2.173.2/graphs

Voip : 5410106361


*Backbones*


*Warlock (#8266)*
SSID: awmn-10636-8266
*IEEE 802.11n*
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=8266
Δήμος Αθηναίων -- 2,246km --
signal -61-62 db, link 150.0 Mbps-HT.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 03/03/2007
Εξοπλισμός : Mikrotik Routerboard

*gamer (#10844)*
SSID: awmn-10636-10844
*IEEE 802.11n*
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=10844
Δήμος Αθηναίων -- 0,124km --
signal -48-49 db, link 150.0 Mbps-HT.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 02/05/2007
Εξοπλισμός : Mikrotik Routerboard

*sokeros (#21742)*
SSID: awmn-10636-21742
*IEEE 802.11n*
https://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=21742
Δήμος Νικαίας -- 6,707km --
signal -64-65 db, link 150.0 Mbps-HT.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 29/03/2019
Εξοπλισμός : Mikrotik Routerboard

*neuron (#11607)*
SSID: awmn-10636-11607
*IEEE 802.11n*
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=11607
Κοινότητα Θρακομακεδόνων -- 15,796km --
signal -63-64 db, link 150.0 Mbps-HT.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 26/09/2011
Εξοπλισμός : Mikrotik Routerboard

*kakalos ( #10218 )*
SSID: awmn-10636-10218
*IEEE 802.11n*
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=10218
Δήμος Νικαίας -- 5,18km --
signal -60-61 db, link 150.0 Mbps-HT.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 27/02/2012
Εξοπλισμός : Mikrotik Routerboard

*sv1hfq (#2581)*
SSID: awmn-10636-2581
*IEEE 802.11n*
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=2581
Δήμος Αιγάλεω -- 4,628km --
signal -62-63 db, link 150.0 Mbps-HT.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 14/07/2012
Εξοπλισμός : Mikrotik Routerboard

*akakios1 (#18245)*
SSID: awmn-10636-18245
*IEEE 802.11n*
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=18245
Δήμος Πετρούπολης -- 7km --
signal -62-63 db, link 150.0 Mbps-HT.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 03/05/2013
Εξοπλισμός : Mikrotik Routerboard

*mickof (#17405)*
SSID: awmn-10636-17405
*IEEE 802.11n*
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=17405
Δήμος Νικαίας -- 5,381km --
signal -63-64 db, link 150.0 Mbps-HT.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 15/12/2013
Εξοπλισμός : Mikrotik Routerboard

*anman ( #5078 )*
SSID: awmn-10636-5078
*IEEE 802.11n*
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=5078
Δήμος Αιγάλεω -- 5,096km -
signal -62-63 db, link 150.0 Mbps-HT.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 30/11/2013
Εξοπλισμός : Mikrotik Routerboard
*
RadioWiFi (#15055)*
SSID: awmn-10636-15055
*IEEE 802.11n*
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=15055
Δήμος Πετρούπολης -- 7,472km --
signal -61-62 db, link 150.0 Mbps-HT.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 2/11/2014
Εξοπλισμός : Mikrotik Routerboard

*Megathirios (#13133)*
SSID: awmn-10636-13133
*IEEE 802.11n*
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=13133
Δήμος Αχαρνών -- 8,642km --
signal -60-60 db, link 150.0 Mbps-HT.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 16/11/2015
Εξοπλισμός : Mikrotik Routerboard

*Pantak (#16480)*
SSID: awmn-10636-16480
*IEEE 802.11n*
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=16480
Δήμος Περιστερίου -- 5,847km --
signal -62-63 db, link 150.0 Mbps-HT.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 1/1/2016
Εξοπλισμός : Mikrotik Routerboard

*SV1JCZ-2 (#16455)*
SSID: awmn-16455-10636
*IEEE 802.11n*
https://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=16455
Δήμος Κορυδαλλού -- 6,99km --
signal -61-62 db, link 150.0 Mbps-HT.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 27/10/2019
Εξοπλισμός : Mikrotik Routerboard

*berdux (#2970)*
SSID: awmn-10636-2970
*IEEE 802.11n*
https://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=2970
Δήμος Κορυδαλλού -- 5,93km --
signal -64-65 db, link 150.0 Mbps-HT.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 24/12/2019
Εξοπλισμός : Mikrotik Routerboard

*blueice (#573)*
SSID: awmn-10636-573
*IEEE 802.11n*
https://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=573
Δήμος Πετρούπολης -- 8,041km --
signal -65-66 db, link 150.0 Mbps-HT.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 2/9/2020
Εξοπλισμός : Mikrotik Routerboard

*SV1GFU (#4272)*
SSID: awmn-10636-4272
*IEEE 802.11n*
https://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=4272
Δήμος Νικαίας -- 4,677km --
signal -65-66 db, link 150.0 Mbps-HT.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 5/1/2021
Εξοπλισμός : Mikrotik Routerboard


*Access Point*

SSID: *awmn-10636_senius-AP*
IEEE 802.11b
Κανάλι : 8 (2447)
Εξοπλισμός : DBii f20 pro mpci, Interline Horizon omnidirectional antenna 2,4 GHz / 9 dBi, Καλώδιο LMR-400. 


SSID: *awmn-senius-Ap_Prive*
IEEE 802.11b
Κανάλι : 1 (2412)
Εξοπλισμός : MikroTik RBMetal2SHPn, 32dBm, 400MHz, 64MB, 2.4GHz with internal antenna Omni TP-LINK 7db.
(Τοπική χρήση Prive with internal antenna, για τις γύρω πολυκατοικίες.)



Καλώς σας βρήκα, Κώστας

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Καλορίζικο το νέο *1ο B.B. Link*, που στήθηκε σήμερα Κυριακή 14-01-2007, με τον Philip_ (#3956) και συνδέθηκε με επιτυχία στον κόμβο του, στην περιοχή Αγία Βαρβάρα Αιγάλεω. Αναμονή τώρα γιά το *2ο B.B. Link* με τον ttel (#6275) στο Καματερό και το *3ο B,B Link* με τον NoisyJohn (#4462) στο Θησείο.

Ευχαριστώ τον Philip #633, τον nasos765 #9664, τον [email protected] #10787 και τον γιό μου gamer #10844, που με βοήθησαν να δημιουργήσω το B.B. Link, καθώς τον Αλέξανδρο (Acoul) εκ μέρους του ttel (#6275) και τον NoisyJohn (#4462) που με υποστηρίζουν να δημιουργήσω τα επόμενα B.B. Link που θα ακολουθήσουν μαζί τους.




Επισυνάπτω Photos.

----------


## noisyjohn

Καλορίζικος, και καλή συνέχεια!  ::

----------


## senius

Ευχαριστώ Γιάννη, καλή μας συνέχεια.

Περίμενε λίγες μέρες να φτιάξω μια επέκταση στον ιστό, για να στηρίξω το πίσω πιάτο που θα βλέπει εσένα.

Παραθέτω μερικές photo με την *οπτική επαφη* του κόμβου μου:

----------


## nikpanGR

Σε περιμένω και εγώ, μην το ξεχνάς....
Μπράβο πολύ καλή δουλειά..

----------


## senius

Καλημέρα nikpanGR. Δεν σε ξέχασα. Ολα θα γίνουν σιγά σιγά.

----------


## nektariosko

μπραβο-μπραβο καλοριζικος και με πολα λινκ!!!!

----------


## dti

Καλή αρχή και ακόμη καλύτερη συνέχεια!  ::  
Κάθε κόμβος είναι πολύτιμος, ιδιαίτερα όμως σε περιοχές που το awmn δεν είχε μέχρι πρόσφατα παρουσία!

----------


## senius

> Καλή αρχή και ακόμη καλύτερη συνέχεια!  
> Κάθε κόμβος είναι πολύτιμος, ιδιαίτερα όμως σε περιοχές που το awmn δεν είχε μέχρι πρόσφατα παρουσία!



Είναι όπως το λές dti ....... η σύνδεση του κόμβου μεταξύ Philip και ttel, θα ενώσει μεγάλα *κενά*.
Ευχαριστώ που απάντησες. Θα τα πούμε.

----------


## senius

Καλορίζικο το νέο *2ο B.B. Link*. Χθές Τετάρτη 17-01-2007, έγινε η δεύτερη σύνδεση B.B. Link με τον ttel (#6275) στο Καματερό, με πλήρη επιτυχία. Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω και πάλι τον Φίλιππα (633) και τον Αλέξανδρο (acoul), για την πολύ καλή προσπάθεια και το ενδιαφέρον τους, για την δημιουργία αυτού του κόμβου. Αναμένεται ή δημιουργία του *3ου B.B. Link* με τον NoisyJohn (#4462) στο Θησείο. Ευχαριστώ κι εσένα Γιάννη.

----------


## nikpanGR

> Καλορίζικο το νέο *2ο B.B. Link*. Χθές Τετάρτη 17-01-2007, έγινε η δεύτερη σύνδεση B.B. Link με τον ttel (#6275) στο Καματερό, με πλήρη επιτυχία. Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω και πάλι τον Φίλιππα (633) και τον Αλέξανδρο (acoul), για την πολύ καλή προσπάθεια και το ενδιαφέρον τους, για την δημιουργία αυτου του B.B. Link. Αναμένεται ή δημιουργία του *3ου B.B. Link* με τον NoisyJohn (#4462) στο Θησείο. Ευχαριστώ κι εσένα Γιάννη.


Σε περιμένω και εγώ, μην το ξεχνάς....  ::   ::

----------


## senius

Καλημέρα Νίκο nikpanGR. Σε αναμονή,........ μην βιάζεσαι.

----------


## nikpanGR

δεν βιάζομαι,απλά υπενθυμίζω...Εξ άλλου το κάλο το πράγμα αργεί να γίνει....

----------


## noisyjohn

> δεν βιάζομαι,απλά υπενθυμίζω...Εξ άλλου το κάλο το πράγμα αργεί να γίνει....


Δεν θ' αργήσει, και θα είναι καλό για όλους εδώ γύρω...
Τελικά τον ιστό σου δεν τον είδα καθόλου από το δώμα όσο ψηλά κι' αν ανέβηκα, οπότε δεν έβαλα scan. Εσύ με βλέπεις καθόλου;

----------


## senius

Κάνε zoom στίς photos που σου στέλνω και θα δεις.

----------


## noisyjohn

> Κάνε zoom στίς photos που σου στέλνω και θα δεις.


Thanks! προβλέπω σήμα περίπου 48-52 DBm. Το ερώτημα όμως πήγαινε στον nikpanGR. Sorτy για το μπέρδεμα  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> δεν βιάζομαι,απλά υπενθυμίζω...Εξ άλλου το κάλο το πράγμα αργεί να γίνει....
> 
> 
> Δεν θ' αργήσει, και θα είναι καλό για όλους εδώ γύρω...
> Τελικά τον ιστό σου δεν τον είδα καθόλου από το δώμα όσο ψηλά κι' αν ανέβηκα, οπότε δεν έβαλα scan. Εσύ με βλέπεις καθόλου;


οχι δυστυχώς.Περίμενε όμως να πάρω αύριο το νέο ιστό και τ α ξαναλέμε

----------


## senius

Σήμερα Σάββατο στις 12,30 έκλεισε γιά λίγο ο κόμβος *senius*, γιά τοποθέτηση UPS στον server καθώς και την τοποθέτηση νέας κάρτα CM9 και νέο πιάτο, για την *3η* σύνδεση Β.Β. Link που θα γίνει με τον NoisyJohn (#4462) στο Θησείο. Ολα μέχρι τώρα πάνε καλά.. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι τον *Philip #633* για την προσπάθεια του στον κόμβο.  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Καλορίζικος βρε και καλό traffic  ::

----------


## senius

Επανέρχεται *δριμύτερος*, ο Κώστας 531 fm stereo που έκπεμπε στους 100,3 MHZ , της δεκαετίας 80-90 , τώρα στα γεράματα............ με άλλο χόμπι.* Ευχαριστώ τo awmn*. Thanks DiMiTRiS^^^.

----------


## nasos765

Καλορίζικος senius και με full link  ::

----------


## acoul

Κώστα είσαι σε καλή περιοχή και πιστεύω ότι ο κόμβος που ξεκινάς θα παίξει σημαντικό ρόλο στην ανάπτυξή της και γενικότερα του AWMN !!! Welcome και πάλι στον αέρα ... μερικές τρέλες δεν αποβάλλονται ποτέ !!! ... από τον 636 και την Ν. Σμύρνη, βαφτισμένος από τον 48 – Σπύρο, τέλος, τραβάμε νήματα !!

----------


## senius

Η πορεία του κόμβου *senius*, εχει προοπτική να βγάλει 4ο B.B. Link προς τον *nasos765* στον Αγ. Δημήτριο. Πριν γίνει αυτο, θα φτιαχτεί ενα Β.Β. ενδιάμεσο στον Κορυδαλλό ψηλά (λόγω οπτικής επαφης με naso) το οποίο θα μας πάρει τρεις μήνες περίπου γιά μαζεμα εξοπλισμου κ.λ.π. απο την αρχή.(Τυχερέ Νίκο) Η ομάδα ..............*ανεβαίνει*..!!! *Ευχαριστώ* αυτους που με βοηθάνε και με υποστηρίζουνε !  ::

----------


## senius

Σήμερα έγινε *αναβάθμιση* του Server, από pentium III 500 MHZ σε 933 MHZ, και ram σε 256 clock 133. Επίσης αλλάχτηκαν τα δύο feeder, σε feeder κατασκευής *nvak*, στον *philip* και στον* ttel*. Έγινε κεντράρισμα του 3ου πιάτου στον NoisyJohn (#4462) για να γίνει σύνδεση με αυτόν. Όλα μέχρι τώρα πάνε καλά! ! ! !

----------


## Vigor

Μεταφέρθηκε by Vigor @ 19:23 Πεμ 25 Ιαν 2007
Στους Ενεργούς Ax/Bx κόμβους. Καλορίζικος!  ::

----------


## senius

> Μεταφέρθηκε by Vigor @ 19:23 Πεμ 25 Ιαν 2007
> Στους Ενεργούς Ax/Bx κόμβους. Καλορίζικος!



Ευχαριστώ Vigor

----------


## senius

Καλορίζικο το *νέο 3ο B.B. Link*, που στήθηκε σήμερα το απόγευμα (25-01-2007) με τον *NoisyJohn (#4462)*, απο το Θησείο. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι την προσπάθεια του Γιάννη NoisyJohn#4462, του slapper (#6886) με το μαγικό του χεράκι... και του philip #633, γιά την προσπάθεια τους στο 3ο B.B. Link. Η ομάδα *ανεβαίνει.....!!!!!!*

----------


## senius

signal B.B. Link με senius

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... c&start=15


*Περί nasos #9664*
*commando* έγραψε: 
Με υπομονη ολα γινονται.Πολυ ποιοτικη υποδειγματικη κατασκευη.λιγο κεντραρισμα κ ρυθμισεις αυριο θελει αν επιτρεπουν οι συνθηκες και θα περασουν τα πρωτα routes. 
Παιζει η μητρικη να μην εχει επιλογη halt on no error και να ζητα το keyboard πολλα compaq ειναι ετσι κ δεν το θυμηθηκα κ εγω γιαυτο δεν μας φορτωνε ΜΙΚΡΟΤΙΚ μετα απο reboot αλλα αυτο θα επιβεβαιωθει αυριο μαλλον,ισως εχει καπου επιλογη,αλλιως κανουμε πατεντα. 
Anyway καλη αρχη τα αγαθα κοποις κτωνται 

*senius* εγραψε:
Γιώργο , αύριο φρόντισα να επιστραφεί το P3 933 MHZ απο εκει που το πήραμε και να μας δώσουν αλλο, επίσης δίνω στον nasos αύριο το P3 500 MHZ το εφεδρικό το δικό μου, για να σηκώσει το Link του titana. Συνενοήθηκα με τον Κώστα Thunder (#4266) να παμε να σηκώσουμε πιάτο στον Thanasis (ή Digenis) (#1124), για να σηκώσουμε το δεύτερο link του nasos και το Σάββατο μπαίνει το τρίτο πιάτο επάνω, για link προς Νίκαια η Κορυδαλλό. Οποιος ενδιαφέρεται απο τις περιοχές αυτές ας στήλει pm για να γινει η 4η και τελική σύνδεση του κόμβου nasos765, με Κεραμεικό με τον senius #10636.!!!!!!!

----------


## nikpanGR

O ιστός μου είναι έτοιμος με 4 πιάτα gibertini και 4 nvac feeders,από σήμερα...Περιμένω νέα σου.

----------


## senius

> O ιστός μου είναι έτοιμος με 4 πιάτα gibertini και 4 nvac feeders,από σήμερα...Περιμένω νέα σου.


Σήμερα το μεσημέρι, εκανα scan.... δεν μου έρχεσαι. Μάλλον *κόβει* η γέφυρα του Πουλόπουλου

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> O ιστός μου είναι έτοιμος με 4 πιάτα gibertini και 4 nvac feeders,από σήμερα...Περιμένω νέα σου.
> 
> 
> Σήμερα το μεσημέρι, εκανα scan.... δεν μου έρχεσαι. Μάλλον *κόβει* η γέφυρα του Πουλόπουλου


O ιστός είναι έτοιμος...το pc router μπαίνει την Τρίτη κατα πάσα πιθανότητα το απόγευμα .Θα σου στείλω pm.

----------


## senius

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> ...


Τα λές ... ενα............ ενα, μπαγάσα........!!! Γιατι με παιδεύεις βρέ Νίκο ... *γέρο ανθρωπο*?

----------


## senius

Θα ήθελα εκ τών προτέρων, να ευχαριστήσω τους συναδέλφους μου, *Μάριο* που προσέφερε τα μισά .... και κάτι παραπάνω..., εξαρτήματα του server, καθώς τον *Νίκο noon (#10849)* και τον *Θανάση* για την κατασκευή στα καλώδια LMR 400, κονέκτορες και μικρο υλικά. Φυσικά δεν ξεχνάω την προσωπική δουλειά του *Φίλιππα*, του *nasos765* και του *[email protected]*. Γενικά εργάστηκαν με μεράκι ολοι τους, για την δημιουργία και την κατασκευή του κόμβου αυτού.!!!!  ::  

Επισυνάπτονται photos

----------


## acoul

σε χαίρομαι Κώστα ... στα είπα και από το τηλέφωνο ... !!

----------


## senius

> σε χαίρομαι Κώστα ... στα είπα και από το τηλέφωνο ... !!



Εμένα Αλέξανδρε, μου αρέσει που εκεί ...έξω... υπάρχουν αρκετοί άνθρωποι που εχουν μεράκι και όρεξη!!

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> σε χαίρομαι Κώστα ... στα είπα και από το τηλέφωνο ... !!
> 
> 
> 
> Εμένα Αλέξανδρε, μου αρέσει που εκεί ...έξω... υπάρχουν αρκετοί άνθρωποι που εχουν μεράκι και όρεξη!!


φαντάσου δηλαδή τι θα κάνουν και μέσα στα ενδότερα οι μερακλήδες ... !!!

----------


## commando

συντομα σας βλεπω τημ εσας τους 2 με Κατσαρο χιχι!!Ειστε οντως στο ιδιο πνευμα και υπερκινητικοτητα!!Αψογος.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

γουι νηντ νιου μπλαντ !!!

----------


## senius

> συντομα σας βλεπω τημ εσας τους 2 με Κατσαρο χιχι!!Ειστε οντως στο ιδιο πνευμα και υπερκινητικοτητα!!Αψογος.


Εγώ το μόνο που μπορώ να πώ, ειναι οτι προσπαθώ να βγάζω Links σε περιοχές που είναι άμεσα αναγκαία και αδύναμες, λόγω λίγων κόμβων και βέβαια λογώ οπτικής επαφής, για το καλό του *awmn*. Αν δείτε τα B.B. Link που δημιουργήθηκαν με τον κόμβο senius, αν βγεί κόμβος με τον nasos765, θα δείτε οτι θα καλύψει μεγάλο κενό προς Νότια προάστεια.

----------


## senius

Τις επόμενες ημέρες θα γίνει ένα γενικό scan, γιά 4ο B.B Link!

----------


## djbill

> Τις επόμενες ημέρες θα γίνει ένα γενικό scan, γιά 4ο B.B Link!


Αντε και με ένα τέταρτο πιάτο σου εύχομαι.

----------


## senius

Η ευχή σου σύντομα Βασίλη, θα γίνει πραγματικότητα.

Σου επισυνάπτω ταχύτητες απο το *dc++* :

----------


## senius

Σήμερα Σάββατο 10-02-07 με βροχή, αλλάχτηκε το panel του κόμβου *noisyjohn* απο την μεριά του, και τοποθετήθηκε πιάτο 65 cm με feeder nvak. 

Επισυνάπτω photo με signal:

----------


## noisyjohn

> Σήμερα Σάββατο 10-02-07 με βροχή, αλλάχτηκε το panel του κόμβου *noisyjohn* απο την μεριά του, και τοποθετήθηκε πιάτο 65 cm με feeder nvak. 
> 
> Επισυνάπτω photo με signal:


Εμπειρία ιστιοφόρου με νιτσεράδες, αυτή είναι ομάδα! Το σήμα είναι πλέον κορυφαίο! -38 έως -40, με 0 dB ισχύ.
Ευχαριστώ Κώστα, ευχαριστώ Μίλτο.

----------


## djbill

> Σήμερα Σάββατο 10-02-07 με βροχή, αλλάχτηκε το panel του κόμβου *noisyjohn* απο την μεριά του, και τοποθετήθηκε πιάτο 65 cm με feeder nvak. 
> 
> Επισυνάπτω photo με signal:


Το τέταρτο δεν βλέπω που είναι? Ολο λόγια είσαι.

----------


## senius

Συντονισμός full....!!
*Υπάρχει ενα if ελεύθερο. Οποιος ενδιαφέρεται , ας στήλει pm.*
acoul, που είσαι?

----------


## nikpanGR

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=28557

Αν μπορέσεις έλα να τα πούμε από κοντα....σε περιμένω..

----------


## senius

Περι περιστατικού, Attika:

*commando έγραψε* 
εσυ οχι ταχεις ξεπερασει τα αυτοφωρα παρε τον Αττικα να του πεις εσυ τι τραβαγες,να μαθει... 




*senius έγραψε* 
Ημουνα 3 μερες στο αυτόφωρο 27 Οκτωβρίου οταν με έπιασε το ραδιογωνιόμετρο, με τον σταθμο στα F.M. που είχα για δέκα χρόνια (531 F.M. stereo), το 1984 λόγο αργιών 3 μέρες είχα χάσει επαφή με τον κόσμο. Ας τα Γιώργο. Πολύ ψύλλο ...φίλε μου, η απομόνωση μέσα. Ασε που με βγάλανε και με photo στις εφημερίδες τότε. Ξινόμουνα μέχρι που πέρασα το δικαστήριο. Βαγγέλη μαζί σου είμαστε..............

----------


## senius

Σήμερα, έγινε δοκιμαστική σύνδεση σε Α με τον kostas531 (#11910), απο Πετρούπολη. Να δούμε τι θα αποδώσει.

----------


## kostas531

Κώστα, ευχαριστώ για ολα.
Πάντος μέχρι τώρα καλά πάμε,......φορτώστε!!!!

----------


## senius

Κάτι *ψήνεται* στον κόμβο μου για επόμενο Β.Β Link.....
Ελα και η ομάδα ανεβαίνει!!

----------


## nikpanGR

senius,περιμένω να πιούμε τα ποτάκια πού έχουμε πεί,μην το ξεχνάς....

----------


## senius

Νίκο στήλε μου σε pm τα τηλέφωνα, σου να τα πούμε.
Ειδα οτι και εσύ καλά πας απο link, ....ετσι να ανέβει η περιοχή απο τους τρείς μας.....!!!  ::

----------


## senius

Σήμερα το βράδυ Τετάρτη 28-02-07, τοποθετήθηκε κι άλλο πιάτο στον κόμβο senius, για το νέο link προς Πατήσια με τον GOUNARA (#10130) που θα γίνει τις επόμενες ημέρες.

----------


## gamer

Μπράβο βρέ μπαμπά, ομορφιές.....!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## player_765

Μπράβο βρε παίδες, ωραία, με το καλό και το 4ο link.  ::

----------


## gounara

> Σήμερα το βράδυ Τετάρτη 28-02-07, τοποθετήθηκε κι άλλο πιάτο στον κόμβο senius, για το νέο link προς Πατήσια με τον GOUNARA (#10130) που θα γίνει τις επόμενες ημέρες.




Δευτερα βραδυ η πρωτη δοκιμη

----------


## senius

Το πιάτο, με συννενόηση με τον GOUNARA (#10130) και τον Warlock (#8266), σήμερα γύρισε λίγες μοίρες πιο αριστερά για να γίνει ενδειάμεσος ο Warlock μεταξύ μας. Πιστεύω οτι θα είναι καλύτερα για το AWMN παντα μe συννενόηση και των δύο κομβούχων. Η δοκιμή αύριο θα δείξει!!

----------


## acoul

τα παιδεία στήνει !!

----------


## kostas531

> τα παιδεία στήνει !!


Οι έξυπνες πράξεις , Αλέξανδρε είναι γιά τους έξυπνους ανθρώπους.... όπως είναι ..τα αξιόλογα παιδιά, απο τα Πατήσια.!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## gamer

lol... !!! Happy daddy !!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

πήρανε φωτιά τα λινκ ... !!

----------


## senius

> πήρανε φωτιά τα λινκ ... !!


Σε μένα Alex.. ποτέ.!! Χαλαρά .. και acoul!

----------


## senius

Αχ βρε nasos765, τι όνειρο να έβλεπες χθες το βράδυ.....!!! Λοιπόν μαζί με τον nasos765, απο το το πρώϊ κάναμε εργασίες στον κόμβο μου, τον ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ γιά την πολύτίμη βοήθειά του και τα απαραίτητα εργαλεία του που έφερε. Σήμερα λοιπόν ο ιστός ξαναστήθηκε από την αρχή, βγήκαν οι παλιές μικρές αντιρύδες και τοποθετήθηκαν 4 νέες με 6mm πάχος, τοποθετήθηκε το 5ο πιάτο και η 5η cm9 γιά το B.B. Link προς Warlock στα Πατήσια. Γενικά έγινε scan στα link, απο την αρχή. Φυσικά μερικά λεπτα το απόγευμα ... ο κόμβος ήταν down.
Σε αναμονή !!!!

Επισυνάπτω photos απο την antenna:

----------


## slapper

Ωραία πράγματα!!
Καλιτεχνική δουλεια Κώστα!Μπράβο!!

----------


## acoul

πολύ έρωτας με την ταράτσα !!  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Μπραβο Κωστα, πολυ καλη και προσεγμενη δουλεια...  ::  Καλιτεχνης....  ::   ::

----------


## senius

costas43gr, ετοιμάσου για την αναβάθμηση που είπαμε , acoul κάτι μου χρωστάς με τις καλλιτεχνίες μου, slaper απ΄ οτι με είδες τουλάχιστον έχει αποδειχτεί.... δεν είμαστε *φλώροι*!!!

----------


## senius

Αποτέλεσμα scan winbox 03-03-07

----------


## senius

Σήμερα Κυριακή 4-03-2007, έγινε σύνδεση του *4ου B.B Link* με επιτυχία με τον *Warlock (#8266)* απο τα Κ. Πατήσια. Πιστεύω να πάμε καλά.
Εμειναν κάποιοι μικροσυντονισμοί με τα πιάτα. Ευχαριστώ Βαγγέλη για την προσπάθεια σου καθώς και του γιού μου gamer #10844 που δούλευε το laptop στην ταράτσα.! Σίγουρα *αναπληρώσαμε κενό* στο Wind, γιατί ενώθηκαν τα Πατήσια με το Κέντρο Αθήνας και τα Νοτια προάστεια μέσω πάντα του Philip_2 !! Αναμένεται τώρα το link με τον Kostas531 απο την Πετρούπολη.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## noisyjohn

To (ταχύτατα) ανερχόμενο αστέρι του awmn
Μπράβο Κώστα  ::

----------


## senius

> To (ταχύτατα) ανερχόμενο αστέρι του awmn
> Μπράβο Κώστα


Βρε Γιάννη, ............ με προσβάλεις............οπως πάντα ταρατσόβιος !!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Με τον Kostas531 απο την Πετρούπολη υπάρχει ενα και μοναδικό εμπόδιο βρε παιδιά (ενας ηλιακός θερμοσύφωνας και ενα δώμα) (δείτε δεξιά της Ακρόπολης απο τις photo του kostas531, Πετρούπολης μεριάς), αν είναι δυνατον ,,,,,,με τέτοια οπτική επαφη απο μερια του kostas531......... θέλουν μεταφορά οι κεραίες μεταξύ μας, για αυτο υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο χαμηλό σήμα που μου φέρνει, και δείτε την δικιά μου μεριά με photo:

----------


## djbill

> Με τον Kostas531 απο την Πετρούπολη υπάρχει ενα και μοναδικό εμπόδιο βρε παιδιά (ενας ηλιακός θερμοσύφωνας) (δείτε δεξιά της Ακρόπολης απο τις photo του kostas531, Πετρούπολης μεριάς), αν είναι δυνατον ,,,,,,με τέτοια οπτική επαφη απο μερια του kostas531......... θέλουν μεταφορά οι κεραίες μεταξύ μας, για αυτο υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο χαμηλό σήμα που μου φέρνει, και δείτε την δικιά μου μεριά με photo:


Υπάρχει λύση αν το κάνουμε client λέτε να τον κατεβάσει;

----------


## senius

[email protected], ετοιμασου για B.B. Link και ασε τα παρατράγουδα.

----------


## djbill

> [email protected], ετοιμασου για B.B. Link και ασε τα παρατράγουδα.


Κοιμήσου δουλεύεις αυριο

----------


## kostas531

Ρε Βασίλη έχεις δικιο, γέρος άνθρωπος και κουρασμένος ....... είναι.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## djbill

> Ρε Βασίλη έχεις δικιο, γέρος άνθρωπος και κουρασμένος ....... είναι.


  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Το link με τον warloc, θέλει κεντράρισμα καλό, που ακόμα δεν έχει γίνει.

----------


## senius

Thanks warlock .
 ::   ::

----------


## acoul

Κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ ... με παίδεψαν τα Ελληνικά και τα long filenames με special characters, έπρεπε να ξεσκονίσω λίγο την awk ... αλλά τα αποτελέσματα δεν είναι και άσχημο: Wireless, Internet

----------


## djbill

> Κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ ... με παίδεψαν τα Ελληνικά και τα long filenames με special characters, έπρεπε να ξεσκονίσω λίγο την awk ... αλλά τα αποτελέσματα δεν είναι και άσχημο: Wireless, Internet


Μήπως έκανες λάθος το όνομα (djaill) αντί (*[email protected]*)? Πάντος πολλή καλή δουλειά μπράβο σου.

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> Κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ ... με παίδεψαν τα Ελληνικά και τα long filenames με special characters, έπρεπε να ξεσκονίσω λίγο την awk ... αλλά τα αποτελέσματα δεν είναι και άσχημο: Wireless, Internet
> 
> 
> Μήπως έκανες λάθος το όνομα (djaill) αντί (*[email protected]*)? Πάντος πολλή καλή δουλειά μπράβο σου.


δες λίγο πιο πάνω για τα special characters στο unix που λέω ... ο senius φταίει για όλα  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Κωστα, οι δυο δισκοι σου ειναι ετοιμοι και στα χερια του Νασου, οποτε εισαι ετοιμος προς τοποθετηση και αμεση λειτουργια...  ::  με quagga πλεον.

----------


## senius

*Ευχαριστώ* απο καρδίας την συμμετοχή και την υποστήριξη ολων σας, που με στηρίξατε σε αυτό το έργο που λέγεται AWMN & WIND. Ιδιαιτέρως τον philip#633, για ολο το στήσημο του link, απο τα πρώτα βήματα μου.
Η ομάδα προχωράει, πάμε για update mikrotik με quagga πλεον,.... ευχαριστώ Kostas43, *acoul (is fantastic ozo net)* και nasos765!!!
http://telco.ozo.com/?album=Nodes&page=1

----------


## senius

Σήμερα το απόγευμα και στον κόμβο senius, εγινε *αναβάθμηση* σε version mikrotik *2.9.27 with quagga*

Ευχαριστώ γιά όλη την βοήθεια, Kostas43 (Thunder).

----------


## slapper

super super!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nasos765

Μπράβο Κώστα και σε ανώτερα.  ::  Να 'ναι καλά και ο Κώστας *Thunder* που μας βοήθησε.

----------


## senius

> Μπράβο Κώστα και σε ανώτερα.  Να 'ναι καλά και ο Κώστας *Thunder* που μας βοήθησε.


Πάντος naso765, σήμερα περάσαμε καλά στις εργασίες του *κόμβου σου*!!!!!  ::   ::   ::  
Εμείς οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες των F.M. έχουμε συνηθίσει να στήνουμε και να συντονίζουμε κεραίες και σταθμούς............ παντός καιρου!

photos:

----------


## commando

Τωρα Thunder κ σε αλλα προαστεια...Στειλε pm στον Chaos να φτιαξει την διπλοεγγραφη στο routers.awmn και εγω λαθος ειχα κανει στην αρχη...

----------


## senius

> Τωρα Thunder κ σε αλλα προαστεια...Στειλε pm στον Chaos να φτιαξει την διπλοεγγραφη στο routers.awmn και εγω λαθος ειχα κανει στην αρχη...


i know, ειδη έχει γίνει, δεν δουλεύει απο χθες η *senius-10636*.

----------


## commando

χαλαρα τα ουισκακια ...ποιον κοροιδευεις με τις μπυρες...

----------


## nikpanGR

..να και οι φωτογρφίες από χτές στο ουισκοmeeting του γκαζιού.....

----------


## nikpanGR

...o senius σε δραση.....και οι κεραίες του ακούνητες και ακλόνητες.....και το routeraki toy....XΩΡΙΣ ΣΧΟΛΙΑ....

----------


## acoul

σε όλα τα σημεία του ορίζοντα ... !!

----------


## senius

Αλέξανδρε χθες πριν πάμε στο bar, τους είχα ανεβάσει το βράδυ στην ταράτσα μου και ήθελαν το meeting να γινει εκεί με την τεράστια θέα, αλλά εμπόδιζαν οι ηλιακοί θερμοσίφωνες..........Επαθαν φυσικά πλάκα, ειδικά ο klarabel και ο Tzila !!!!!

 ::   ::   :: 
Να ευχαριστήσω τον nikpanGR, για την ενημέρωση των photos στην σελίδα μου.!!

----------


## nikpanGR

........

----------


## tzila

Άντε και στο επόμενο μπεκροπιώμα ....χικ  ::   ::   ::

----------


## klarabel

O κόμβος είναι μερακλίδικος....και σένιος σαν τον senius. Στιβαρή και καλή κατασκευή με σημασία στη λεπτομέρεια. Το ίδιο απο ότι βλέπω έχει γίνει και στον κόμβο του Nasos765, και οι δύο φέρουν την υπογραφή της συνεργασίας του διδύμου Νάσος-Κώστας.
Μπράβο παιδιά !!!!!!!  ::

----------


## nasos765

> O κόμβος είναι μερακλίδικος....και σένιος σαν τον senius. Στιβαρή και καλή κατασκευή με σημασία στη λεπτομέρεια. Το ίδιο απο ότι βλέπω έχει γίνει και στον κόμβο του Nasos765, και οι δύο φέρουν την υπογραφή της συνεργασίας του διδύμου Νάσος-Κώστας.
> Μπράβο παιδιά !!!!!!!


Αυτά που είδες *klarabel* είναι αποτελέσματα, μετά από πολλά *meeting* του Κώστα *senius* και εμένα. χικ.....χικ. Γι' αυτό θα πρέπει να το κανονίζουμε πιο συχνά.  ::

----------


## senius

Θέλω να απαντήσω κάτι στον nasos765 *με την αξία του*.

Μπορεί να είμαστε νέοι εγώ με τον nasos765 στο AWMN, αλλά τουλάχιστον ..... οσοι μας γνώρισαν και μας .... έζησαν αυτον τον καιρό σε έργα και στησήματα κόμβων..... εδώ είμαστε βρε παιδιά, ας ποστάρουν κάτι παράξενο η άσχημο που είδανε για το ΔΥΔΙΜΟ senius-nasos765. Τουλάχιστον αυτο το express που έζησαν στο ταρατσόβιο σύστημα, θα εχουν να το λένε..!!

*Ας ποστάρουνε* οσοι έχουν κάτι να πουνε γιά τους παλαιούς ραδιοερασιτέχνες της δεκαετίας 80's που στήνανε σταθμους στα FM, με κεραίες collinear 15άμετρες. Γιατί καποιοι τους ενοχλούνε. Ολα λίγο πολύ στον αέρα ειναι και στην οπτική επαφη. Το μυαλό θέλει λίγο να δουλεύει ... μόνο.

Κώστας senius ..... με παράπονο,,,,,

----------


## noisyjohn

> Άντε και στο επόμενο μπεκροπιώμα ....χικ


κι' άλλο χικ  ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Μακάρι βρε Γιάννη noisyjohn, να ήταν όλοι *σαν κι εσένα*? Υπάρχουν κάτι θηρία εκεί έξω.......λοιπόν ψηλά το κεφάλι!!!  ::   ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> Μακάρι βρε Γιάννη noisyjohn, να ήταν όλοι σαν κι εσένα.* Υπάρχουν κάτι θηρία έξω.......*.


Οπως είπα και στον gounara, δεν χαλάμε καρδίες, αξίζει; οχι βέβαια!
και θηρία και κακομούτσουνοι υπάρχουν, δεν το site που έφτιαξα και θα καταλάβεις
http://dikaiopolis.dyndns.org

----------


## senius

http://dikaiopolis.dyndns.org/

Σε γνώση και συμόρφωση ορισμένων που ήταν πρώτοι που δίδασκαν .... και ορισμένοι, απο αυτους που νομίζουν οτι καβάλισαν *ΚΑΛΑΜΙΑ*. Το μέλλον θα τα δίξει, φίλε Γιάννη

----------


## senius

Εμείς γιά αλλαγή, θα το πάμε σαν τα φιλαράκια μου το Κώστα ximpatzi η τον Βαγγέλη τον Αttika που ξέρετε τι τραβήξανε, *αλλά σε ανάποδο ταμπλό*. Βγάλε το μάτι σου _μόνος σου_....

*Θα υπάρχουν νεότερα στο μέλλον....................*

----------


## senius

Σήμερα έγιναν διάφορες ρυθμήσεις στα πιάτα του κόμβου senius, μιάς που είχε καλή μέρα.

----------


## klarabel

> Αυτά που είδες *klarabel* είναι αποτελέσματα, μετά από πολλά *meeting* του Κώστα *senius* και εμένα. χικ.....χικ. Γι' αυτό θα πρέπει να το κανονίζουμε πιο συχνά.


Mετά από όλα αυτά ρε Νάσο, ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω: Εφτασες τελικά σπίτι ή ακόμα το ψάχνεις ; 
Μου ήρθε στο μυαλό το γνωστό που πάει ένας χικ...χικ σπίτι και προσπαθεί μισή ώρα να ανοίξει την πόρτα. Βγαίνει και η γυναίκα του στο μπαλκόνι και ρωτά " Τι έγινε αγάπη μου ....θές να σου πετάξω τα κλειδιά ?" και η απάντηση..."Οχι ρε γυναίκα αν θές πεταξέ μου την ....κλειδαρότρυπα !!!!"
Αυτό που πραγματικά όμως ανησύχησα ήταν ο Γιάννης (NoisyJohn)....
Ερώτηση : Γιάννη η Yamaha ...έχει τελευταία ενσωματατωμένο Autopilot ?  ::

----------


## tzila

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nasos765
> 
> Αυτά που είδες *klarabel* είναι αποτελέσματα, μετά από πολλά *meeting* του Κώστα *senius* και εμένα. χικ.....χικ. Γι' αυτό θα πρέπει να το κανονίζουμε πιο συχνά. 
> 
> 
> Mετά από όλα αυτά ρε Νάσο, ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω: Εφτασες τελικά σπίτι ή ακόμα το ψάχνεις ; 
> Μου ήρθε στο μυαλό το γνωστό που πάει ένας χικ...χικ σπίτι και προσπαθεί μισή ώρα να ανοίξει την πόρτα. Βγαίνει και η γυναίκα του στο μπαλκόνι και ρωτά " Τι έγινε αγάπη μου ....θές να σου πετάξω τα κλειδιά ?" και η απάντηση..."Οχι ρε γυναίκα αν θές πεταξέ μου την ....κλειδαρότρυπα !!!!"
> Αυτό που πραγματικά όμως ανησύχησα ήταν ο Γιάννης (NoisyJohn)....
> Ερώτηση : Γιάννη η Yamaha ...έχει τελευταία ενσωματατωμένο Autopilot ?


Την επόμενη φορά θα είμαστε πιο οργανωμένοι ....
Όλοι με ταξί ...!!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Ούτε οι αδελφόι *Dalton* απο τα comics να ήμασταν.

Βγάλτε κανένα Β.Β. link εκει πέρα, και αφήστε τα παρατράγουδα με τα ποτά, μόνο νερό .... θα πίνετε απο εδώ και πέρα, γιά να είστε νέτοι.!!!

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tzila

> Ούτε οι αδελφόι *Dalton* απο τα comics να ήμασταν.
> 
> Βγάλτε κανένα Β.Β. link εκει πέρα, και αφήστε τα παρατράγουδα με τα ποτά, μόνο νερό .... θα πίνετε απο εδώ και πέρα, γιά να είστε νέτοι.!!!


Ποιός μιλάει ... Ο Mr.Amstel ....Μέχρι και κυάλια έχεις κάνει τα μπουκάλια (υπάρχει και σχετικό ντοκουμέντο -φώτο ).
Όσο για τα Link , τι να κάνουμε , το παλεύουμε και αυτό ...αλλά δεν μας κάθεται ...  :: 
Και μην σε δώ στο επόμενο meeting και πιείς ....μόνο νεράκι εσύ !!!  ::

----------


## senius

> Ποιός μιλάει ... Ο Mr.Amstel ....Μέχρι και κυάλια έχεις κάνει τα μπουκάλια (υπάρχει και σχετικό ντοκουμέντο -φώτο ).P


Ιδου τα μπουκαλοκυάλια (απαγορεύονται οι απομιμήσεις, .*σήμα κατατεθέν*.. by senius!)

Επισυνάπτω photos:

----------


## noisyjohn

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από klarabel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nasos765
> 
> ...


Φοβερή μηχανή, σαν την Ντόλυ του Λούκυ Λουκ!!!
Honda Hornet είναι. Αν είπα Yamaha ώρα να ανησυχώ !!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tzila

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από tzila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από klarabel
> 
> ...


Και Yamaha να την είπες Γιάννη , δεν νομίζω να το κατάλαβε και κανένας ...χικ ...  ::

----------


## acoul

ο έρωτας με τις ταράτσες δεν γιατρεύεται εύκολα ...

----------


## nikpanGR

Μπράβο...ο νάσος έκανε σήμερα δοκιμή με τον sas, με την βοήθεια μου και του matsoulas στην ταράτσα και πάει καλά μέχρι στιγμής....Είδωμεν...άντε να φτιαχτεί και λίγο το routing από εδώ και πέρα...Μην επαναπαύεσθε....
και πάλι μπράβο για τις κατασκευές σου είναι άπαιχτες....

----------


## senius

> Μπράβο...ο νάσος έκανε σήμερα δοκιμή με τον sas, με την βοήθεια μου και του matsoulas στην ταράτσα και πάει καλά μέχρι στιγμής....Είδωμεν...άντε να φτιαχτεί και λίγο το routing από εδώ και πέρα...Μην επαναπαύεσθε....
> και πάλι μπράβο για τις κατασκευές σου είναι άπαιχτες....



Τι να πώ βρe nasos765, οι προσδοκίες σου, είναι ευχές απο μένα.
*Ενα μεγάλο μπράβο* στα άτομα που βοήθησαν να στηθεί το τρίτο κατα σειρά b.b. link του nasos765.

Περιμένουμε τώρα το ενδιαφέρον για τα άλλα 3 if που έχει ελεύθερα, με ποιούς θα συνδεθεί...............
ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ποιός θα συνδέσει εμένα με τον nasos765.!!!

----------


## costas43gr

> ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ποιός θα συνδέσει εμένα με τον nasos765.!!!


Εχω βρει ενα μεταχειρισμενο Caterpilar με ερπηστριες, θες να σου δωσω ''προσβαση'' για κανα μηνα να κανεις δουλεια  ::  
Το μικρο βουναλακι να προσεξεις, ειναι λιγο υπουλο, μετα εχει παραλια.....και κατηφορα...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 


(εισαι οκ εδω και ωρα)

----------


## senius

> ΤΟ ΣΩΣΤΟ ROUTING ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ.
> Δεν συμφωνείτε?
> Ασ πάψουμε να κοιτάμε μόνο την πάρτη μας και ας δούμε λίγο και τους άλλους δίπλα μας,θα μας βοηθήσει όλους πρός το καλύτερο και από γνώση και από ταχύτητα,και από σταθερότητα.
> Βοηθώντας τους άλλους βοηθάς τον ίδιο σου τον εαυτό να γίνεται καλύτερος και πιό έμπειρος.....
> Ας το έχουμε σαν κανόνα....


*senius έγραψε:*
Νίκο *πρώτα* φτιάχνουμε σταθερά link με τους άλλους, που να εχουν νοημα για το λεκανοπέδιο της Αττικής και μετα έρχονται τα φιλικά...., αλλωστε εγω περιμένω καλή πρόταση για την σύνδεση μου με τον ενδιάμεσο του nasos765 καιρό.

*Kostas43GR (Thunder)* , πιριμινιμι κι ιρχιμι!!!
Πόσους μήνες θα σκάβω για οπτική επαφή με τον nasos765?

----------


## tzila

> Μπράβο...ο νάσος έκανε σήμερα δοκιμή με τον sas, με την βοήθεια μου και του matsoulas στην ταράτσα και πάει καλά μέχρι στιγμής....Είδωμεν...άντε να φτιαχτεί και λίγο το routing από εδώ και πέρα...Μην επαναπαύεσθε....
> και πάλι μπράβο για τις κατασκευές σου είναι άπαιχτες....


Μπράβο Νίκο . Όπου ταράτσα και είσαι μέσα .Άξιος ....  ::  
Συγχαρητήρια και στον nasos765 για το νέο του link .
Άντε και στα επόμενα 3 που μένουν...

----------


## senius

> ο έρωτας με τις ταράτσες δεν γιατρεύεται εύκολα ...



Αλλωστε εχει δίκιο ο acoul.
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## costas43gr

> *Kostas43GR (Thunder)* , πιριμινιμι κι ιρχιμι!!!
> Πόσους μήνες θα σκάβω για οπτική επαφή με τον nasos765?


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 
Δει θελ σκαψιμου, ψαξιμου θελ για καλα λινκια.

----------


## senius

Ενδέχεται ο κόμβος senius, να πέσει γιατί εδώ και δύο ώρες υπάρχει γενική διακοπή ΔΕΗ στην περιοχή μου, δεν ξέρω πόσο θα κρατήσει το UPS.

----------


## senius

> Αχ βρέ Βαγγέλη Warlock, τι όνειρο να έβλεπες σήμερα..... !!!!!
> Λοιπόν παιδιά τον Βαγγέλη τον έχει πιάσει πάρα πολύ άγχος γιατί τρέχει απο σήμερα με ταχύτητα *Βέγγος*.
> Αλλάζει ριζικά την κατασκευή του κόμβο του, τις επόμενες μέρες στήνετε ταρατσοπισί, πάνω στον ιστό, οπότε θα έχει τις μισές σε μέτρα καθόδους, καθώς ο ιστός και τα πιάτα θα ξαναστηθούν από την αρχή, με άλλη δόμηση πάνω στον ιστό. Θα ποσταριστούν και οι ανάλογες photos απο την κατασκευή του.
> 
> Πάντα με την σφραγίδα & δόμηση, και του *senius*!!!!!!!
> Ποιός θα τον πιάνει τώρα τον Warlock.






> Δεν σε προλαβαίνει κανείς Κώστα...!  
> 
> Πραγματικά αφου έλυσα και το πρόβλημα που είχε προκύψει μετά από το meeting Πατησίων με το μηχάνημά μου (αυτά τα reboot θα μου προκαλέσουν εγκεφαλικό!), περνάμε σε άλλη φάση με την μεταφορά του PC σε ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί (φώτο θα ποσταρηστούν μετά), την ανάρτησή του στον ιστό, και την προσαρμογή καλωδίων μικρότερου μήκους (με την ελπίδα καλύτερης απόδοσης).
> 
> Έτσι, θα πέσει ο κόμβος από την Πέμπτη και, αν πάνε όλα, το Σάββατο θα ανέβει θεριομένο!
> 
> Ζητώ την κατανόηση όσων επιρρεάζω...  
> 
> Πρέπει να γίνει και ιδιαίτερη αναφορά στον Κώστα (Senius) που ήρθε σαν καλο-οργανωμένος ανεμοστρόβιλος να σηκώσει το βάρος των προκαταρκτικών εργασίων του κουτιού (εγώ δεν μπορούσα παρά να κάθομαι στο πλάι και να θαυμάζω και που και που να κρατάω σταθερό το κουτί... (κατά τα άλλα μαζί το φτιάχναμε!).




*Ουδέν σχόλιον*, προσπαθούμε να στηρίξουμε ολα τα παιδιά που εχουν ανάγκη για την βελτίωση του awmn, όπως και σε εμάς κάποτε.

----------


## gounara

Τέτοια θέλω να βλεπω  ::  
ΜΠΡΑΒΟ παιδια  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## gamer

> Μόλις γύρισα απο το σπίτι του Wizard (jpeppas), οπου έγινε η κατασκευή του *server Warlock*. Ολοi μαζί βάλαμε ένα χεράκι οπως ο Δημήτρης (Wizard) ο Παντελής (Gortin) και φυσικά ο κομβούχος Βαγγέλης. Ολοκληρώθηκε ο server του Βαγγέλη Warlock. Μέχρι τώρα όλα πήγαν καλά, αλλά ο κόμβος του Βαγγέλη θα σηκωθεί, αύριο Πέμπτη λόγο στο ότι ήταν προχωρημένη ώρα σήμερα.
> 
> Επισυνάπτω photos απο την κατασκευή του server Warlock με την σφραγίδα και την επιμέλεια του *senius #10636*.!!!!!


Μπράβο μπαμπά, γεια στα χερια σας, ποιός σας πιάνει....

----------


## nikpanGR

Κώστα μην ανεβάζεις τεράστιες σε όγκο φωτογραφίες,δεν έχουν και τον τεράστιο χώρο δίσκου για το forum.Aν θές οποιαδήποτε ημέρα να σου δείξω πώς μικραίνουμε τις φωτογραφίες με ευκολο τρόπο για να τις ανεβάζουμε στο forum.Σε παρακαλώ λάβε το υπ όψιν σου για το άμμεσο μέλλον.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## senius

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jpeppas
> 
> ..Απίστευτα resourcefull ο Κώστας. 
> 
> Βάλαμε και εμείς όμως το χεράκι μας και βγήκε το .....
> *SENIUS TARATSO-PC Ver 2.0* (προσφορά μας:βιδώσαμε το χρυσό λαμάκι στο κουτί.....)
> 
> 
> Μιλάμε για duracell!! το απόγευμα ρυθμίζαμε 4 πιάτα σε 30''



Ο χρόνος, είναι πολύτιμος, αλλά πρέπει να .......... το έχεις κι όλας!
Ευχαριστώ όλα τα παιδιά που με εμπιστεύονται και όλον τον κόσμο που έχω γνωρίσει απο το AWMN, *να είστε καλά*.

----------


## nasos765

Πριν από λίγο στις 10:50μμ έγινε έκρηξη του μετασχηματιστή υψηλής στην πολυκατοικία του *senius* με αποτέλεσμα να βυθιστεί όλη η περιοχή στο σκοτάδι. Ο κόμβος θα παραμείνει σε λειτουργία για όση ώρα κρατάει το UPS, μετά πάπαλα. Ελπίζω το πρόβλημα να μην δημιουργήθηκε από λάθος σύνδεση του Κώστα.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

παλι αυτοφωρα μυριζω.......  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> Η ομάδα πάντος χθές δούλεψε δυναμικά και με μεράκι στον κόμβο Warlock.
> 
> Επισυνάπτονται κι άλλες photos απο την *ανακατασκευή* του κόμβου Warlock:
> 
> 
> Μπράβο στην ομάδα!
> @senius, έπρεπε να είχαμε γνωριστεί όταν έφτιαχνα τον κόμβο μου



Χθές πάντος το ευχαριστήθηκα στην ταράτσα του Βαγγέλη (Warlock), που φτιάξαμε απο την αρχή ολο του τον κόμβο. *Γέμισε* η μέρα μου με ενέργεια μιάς που χθες έκλεισα και τα 41 μου χρόνια !!!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Χρόνια σου πολλά Βαγγέλη, το δώρο που σου κάναμε για την γιορτή σου, πραγματικά σου άξιζε.
Στο DC++, στο senius, υπάρχουν όλες οι κατασκευές στον φάκελο AWMN Photos taratsa, keraia.

Επισυνάπτω photos απο την ανακατασκευή του κόμβου Warlock:

----------


## klarabel

> Χθές πάντος το ευχαριστήθηκα στην ταράτσα του Βαγγέλη (Warlock), που φτιάξαμε απο την αρχή ολο του τον κόμβο. *Γέμισε* η μέρα μου με ενέργεια μιάς που χθες έκλεισα και τα 41 μου χρόνια !!!!!!!!       
> :


Κώστα χρόνια σου πολλά και από μένα. Να είσαι πάντα καλά και να στήνεις πάντα τέτοιους κόμβους όπως του Warlock. Τα συγχαρητήρια μου σε σένα και στα υπόλοιπα παιδιά για το μεράκι και την ομαδικότητα σας. Βγάλατε ενα πολύ ωραίο αποτέλεσμα !!!!

----------


## gounara

*Γέμισε* η μέρα μου με ενέργεια μιάς που χθες έκλεισα και τα 41 μου χρόνια !!!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  



Κώστα χρόνια σου πολλά και από μένα. 
Να είσαι πάντα καλά . 
Συγχαρητήρια σε σένα και στα υπόλοιπα παιδια , βγάλατε ενα πολύ ωραίο αποτέλεσμα !!!!

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Είδα το avatar σου και θυμήθηκα το video η αλήθεια βρίσκεται στους sex pistols  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

Χρόνια πολλά και με πολύ ενέργεια  ::  
τα ωραία γίνονται ωραιότερα μετά τα 41 ...  ::

----------


## senius

Ευχαριστώ Γιάννη.
 ::   ::

----------


## senius

::   ::

----------


## senius

Θα ήθελα να ενημερώσω οτι κατοπιν κοινής συμφωνίας με τον philip#633, διακόψαμε το link senius (#10636)-Philip_II (#3956), γιατί υπήρχαν παρεμβολές και γενικά είχαμε το tx σηκωμένο για να δουλεύει. Θα ηθελα να ευχαριστήσω τον philip για ολα οσα προσφερε για μενα, πιστευω καποια στιγμή να ξαναδοκιμάσουμε link.

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Ο κομβο senius, ετοιμάζεται γιά το 5ο Β.Β. Link απο μεριά Χαϊδάρι.

----------


## senius

Επιτέλους στήθηκε σήμερα, ο νέος Home server με πoλύ αποθήκευση μέσων, αποτελείται απο :
Μητρική Asus P5B deluxe wifi-ap, Core 2 Duo E 6700 2.66 ghz, 2 χ δύο μνήμες των 1024 σε dual (800 mhz), 2 δισκοι των 750 giga sata2, και 1 λειτουργικός 160 giga, κάρτα γραφικών Leadtek 7950 gtx Nvidia (512ram), κάρτα ήχου Creative Sound BlasterX-FI Elite pro, κουτί και τροφοδοτικό 750 watt Thermaltake.
Ακόμα όμως δεν πρόλαβε να συνδεθεί η υδρόψυξη.

Επισυνάπτω photos:

----------


## B52

Ωραιο κουτακι....  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

Πάντα μερακλής! Καλορίκο  ::

----------


## Vagan

Ζήλεψα..  ::

----------


## senius

> Ζήλεψα..


Και που να δείς Βαγγελη τι σας ετοιμάζω την Μ. Παρασκευή,......
Εκπληξη.....!!!!!!
Κάποιοι θα τρίβουν τα χέρια τους, εκτός απο ..... μένα.!!!!
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## aries_manos

Αν έχεις χρόνο και μεράκι (και “πιάνουν” τα χέρια σου) φτιάχνεις ωραία πράγματα.
Μπράβο Κώστα (senius)..  ::

----------


## senius

Σήμερα Μ. Παρασκευή έγινε *νέο B.B. Link* με τον Αντρέα τον *anman* *(#507*, από Χαϊδάρι.

Ολα πήγαν πολύ καλά, ευχαριστώ τον Αντρέα (anman) γιά την σβελτάδα του, καθώς και τον Κώστα (Thunder) που παρόλο που είναι διακοπές για το Πάσχα με βοήθησε στις ρυθμίσεις του Mikrotik.

----------


## slapper

well done!!  ::   ::   ::   ::  

καλή ανάσταση Κώστα!!

----------


## senius

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Age (aka Babba)
> 
> Μπράβο κύριοι, κοιτάζοντας την περιοχή έλεγα αυτός ο senius καλή περίπτωση για link, δεν έχει κάτι προς τα εδώ και ανάμεσα μας υπάρχει ένα μεγάλο κενό .. και τσουπ να το.. μαντικές ικανότητες 
> 
> 
> Τα μεγάλα πνεύματα ως γνωστόν επικοινωνούν Αποστόλη.
> *"Lioumi Confederation"*




Συμφωνώ απολύτως κύριοι και μάλιστα στην κατάλληλη ... στιγμή.

Εύχομαι καλή Ανάσταση σε όλους μας, και καλό Πάσχα με υγεία.

----------


## senius

::   ::

----------


## senius

Λείπουν πολλοί το Πάσχα, με το καλό να έρθουν.
 ::   ::

----------


## Dreamweaver

Kαλορίζικος!!!!

Ανασταση for us!!!  ::

----------


## senius

> Kαλορίζικος!!!!
> 
> Ανασταση for us!!!



Γεια σου βρε μεγάλε άρχοντα του *leechers*!!!!!!! είμαι εδώ με το [email protected] που είχατε μιλήσει για τους υπότιτλους των 300.

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Χρώσταγα μιά απάντηση στον φίλο μου τον Παντελή (Gortin)

----------


## senius

Απο σήμερα 09-04-2007, θα ρυθμιστεί το Queue tree από το Mikrotik του κόμβου μου, για να ειναι πιο ομαλά τα traffic.

----------


## nikpanGR

Κλείσε τα αυτιά σου ......Α Π Ο Λ Α Υ Σ Ε Τ Ο..... KAI ΔΙΟΡΘΩΣΕ ΤΟ..........!!!  ::

----------


## senius

> Κλείσε τα αυτιά σου ......Α Π Ο Λ Α Υ Σ Ε Τ Ο..... KAI ΔΙΟΡΘΩΣΕ ΤΟ..........!!!



Το απολαμβάνω φίλε Νίκο. 

Ευχαριστώ τον *Κώστα Thunder (costas43gr)*, γιά όλη την βοήθεια και προσφορά του στον κόμβο senius:

http://mrtg.thunder.awmn/

----------


## senius

Αυτές τις ημέρες έγινε μια ανακατανομή στις προεκτάσεις των πιάτων του κόμβου, μικρομετρικά κεντραρίσματα για καλύτερη στόχευση των 4 Links, ειδικά το Link με τον anman.

----------


## senius

edit-

----------


## aries_manos

Κώστα (senius) καλά "κάθισαν" τα 3 πιάτα στην κορυφή του ιστού από πλευράς κατεύθυνσης, έτσι δεν είναι?  ::  
Πάντως εσύ πρέπει να με καταλαβαίνεις στο θέμα αντηρίδες.
Οι δικές μου είναι 8mm και τα 300 μέτρα στοίχησαν 250 euro φιλική τιμή!!!

----------


## senius

Επειδή υπήρχαν προβλήματα με τα καλώδια lan στην σύνδεση του κόμβου με τον client *gamer (#10844)*, απο τις πολυκατοικίες μας, τελικά αγοράστηκε εξοπλισμός με 2 panel 18 db (μικρής ισχύος) & τοποθετήθηκε ο εφεδρικός server του κόμβου για αυτόν , οπότε πλέον ο κόμβος *gamer* από σήμερα συνδέθηκε σαν *B.B. Link* στον κόμβο senius.

Ενημερώθηκαν, το wind και η αρχική σελίδα μου.

----------


## nikpanGR

senius τα pannel μ@μ@νε τους τριγύρω,έχουν μεγάλο άνοιγμα σε μοίρες δεν είναι τόσο κατευθυντικά όσο τα πιάτα...Σκέψου το πάλι....Βρες άλλο τρόπο να κάνεις το link,μπορεί να ενοχλείς........αλλά μπορεί και όχι..δες το και πράξε ανάλογα.....σύμφωνα με το awmnΙκο πρότυπο "κάνω την δουλειά μου και το κέφι μου χωρις να σκίζω τους άλλους γύρω μου".Εμένα πάντως δεν με επηρεάζει αυτο το Link....NIKPANGR

----------


## djbill

> Επειδή υπήρχαν προβλήματα με τα καλώδια lan στην σύνδεση του κόμβου με τον client *gamer (#10844)*, απο τις πολυκατοικίες μας, τελικά αγοράστηκε εξοπλισμός με 2 panel 18 db (μικρής ισχύος) & τοποθετήθηκε ο εφεδρικός server του κόμβου για αυτόν , οπότε πλέον ο κόμβος *gamer* από σήμερα συνδέθηκε σαν *B.B. Link* στον κόμβο senius.
> 
> Ενημερώθηκαν, το wind και η αρχική σελίδα μου.


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  Tι άλλο να πω μπράβο και σε ανώτερα...  ::

----------


## senius

Αντικαταστάθηκε ο σκληρός δίσκος του server με C. F. 256 mb, για οικονομία. (Παρέμεινε κι ο σκληρός δίσκος για backup μέσα στο κουτί).
Ο gamer ξανασυνδέθηκε με lan ethernet στον κόμβο.


ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## senius

Kατασκευάστηκε πλήρως ενημερωτική σελίδα, συνεργαζόμενων κόμβων, Κέντρου κέντρου Αθήνας.

Για καλύτερη συννενόηση και ελεύθερη επικοινωνία μεταξύ των κόμβων, δημιουργήσαμε ένα forum των κόμβων του κέντρου κέντρου Αθήνας για καλύτερη και πιο ελεύθερη συννενόηση των κόμβων.

Η σελίδα αυτή, δεν έχει σκοπό να ανταγωνιστεί το παρόν forum, αλλά ούτε και να διασπάσει τους κόμβους από το δίκτυο. 

Στην σελίδα, έχουν αρχίσει και καταγράφονται *τεχνικά θέματα, photos* *κατασκευές και όροι*, όσο γίνεται πιο συγκεντρωμένα.

Αρκετοί όροι είναι προσωρινά στα αγγλικά, στην πορεία όμως θα μεταφραστούν.

Υπάρχει αρκετό υλικό που θα μπορούσε κάποιος να βρεί μέσα εδώ, αρκεί να κάνει *register*.

Ευχαριστούμε για την βοήθεια που μας έδωσαν αρκετοί φίλοι.


*EDIT :*
Η συγκεκριμένη σελίδα θα παραμείνει *ΚΑΘΑΡΑ,* μόνο και μόνο για τεχνικά θεματα και βοηθήματα.



Tην σελίδα αυτή *(http/10.2.148.207/sos/ )* μπορείτε να την δείτε και από το διαδίκτυο μέσω των : 

proxy: 
http://peiler.ath.cx/heydude/nph-proxy.cgi & http://awmn.ozo.com/nph-proxy.cgi 


Internet : http://peiler.ath.cx/heydude/nph-proxy. ... 8.207/sos/

Wireles : http://sos.awmn/ 



Υ.Σ. Θα ήθελα να αγκαλιάσετε την προσπάθεια αυτή διότι θα βοηθήσει όλους μας νέους και παλιούς στο δίκτυο για την διάδωση της γνώσης και την σωστή ταξινόμηση και εύρεση της.....και προπαντός να μην γίνει προσπάθεια απαξίωσης της προσπάθειας αυτής.


Ευχαριστώ Κώστας.



 ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Σήμερα βγήκε νέο B.B. Link με τον γείτονα και κουνιάδο μου *djbill #10787*  *(Βοτανικός)*, σήμα -46 και κλειδωμένο στα 54 mb.

Επίσης το link με Anman προσωρινά ειναι *down*, για να δούμε αν ο djbill, γίνει ο ενδιάμεσος μας.

Ευχαριστώ τον Thunder & τον Noisyjohn γιά την προσφορά τους στο λογισμικό. 

Αντε να ενώνεται το κέντρο Αθήνας μεταξύ του.!!

*photo* απο την κατασκευή του djbill #10787 που φτιάξαμε :

----------


## klarabel

Με γειές το νέο λίνκ !!!!
Βασίλη welcome to 5GHz BB-Link, άντε και σύντομα στους Αχ & Βαχ !!!  ::   ::

----------


## Vagan

άψογη δουλειά παιδιά... ζήλεψα!

τέτοια σκάλα θέλω και εγώ. Το δε φωτάκι είναι το κλου της βραδιάς....

----------


## djbill

> Το δε φωτάκι είναι το κλου της βραδιάς....



Πλάκα πλάκα Βαγγέλη, με το φωτάκι αυτό είδαμε οτι βλεπόμαστε, και γι' αυτό έγινε το link, τακα τάκα με την ..... *ΓΑΤΑ.*!!!

----------


## PIT

Παιδες καλοριζικο το λινκ!!!! Και με πολυ traffic  ::  
Αυτο το φωτακι απο που το πηρες?? Θελω εδω και καιρο να βαλω και εγω ενα αλλα εδω στην Χαλκιδα δεν εχω βρει. Μπορεις να μου στειλεις ενα πμ με σχετικες πληροφοριες??
Thanks  ::

----------


## dti

> Παιδες καλοριζικο το λινκ!!!! Και με πολυ traffic  
> Αυτο το φωτακι απο που το πηρες?? Θελω εδω και καιρο να βαλω και εγω ενα αλλα εδω στην Χαλκιδα δεν εχω βρει. Μπορεις να μου στειλεις ενα πμ με σχετικες πληροφοριες??
> Thanks


Βασίλη, ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ: http://www.stylva.gr/pm/beacons.html

----------


## PIT

Καλο αλλα τιμες δεν εχει και με φοβιζει. Φανταζομαι θα πρεπει να του στειλω μαιλ.

----------


## senius

> Καλο αλλα τιμες δεν εχει και με φοβιζει. Φανταζομαι θα πρεπει να του στειλω μαιλ.


Θα σου στηλει pm ο djbill, PIT.

----------


## senius

Κατόπιν συνεννόησης με τον Noisyjohn & τον djbill, *διεκόπηκε* το B.B. Link, *senius - Noisyjohn* λόγω στο ότι ο djbill, έγινε ο ενδιάσμεσος μας.

Το απόγευμα θα γίνει προσπάθεια να ξαναενεργοποιηθεί το link με τον Anman, λόγω στο οτι χθές έγινε γενική ανακατασκευή του ιστού (λόγω διαφορετικής γωνίας των πιάτων) και δεν πρόλαβα να κεντράρω τον Αnman.

----------


## djbill

> Παιδες καλοριζικο το λινκ!!!! Και με πολυ traffic  
> Αυτο το φωτακι απο που το πηρες?? Θελω εδω και καιρο να βαλω και εγω ενα αλλα εδω στην Χαλκιδα δεν εχω βρει. Μπορεις να μου στειλεις ενα πμ με σχετικες πληροφοριες??
> Thanks





> Παιδες καλοριζικο το λινκ!!!! Και με πολυ traffic  
> Αυτο το φωτακι απο που το πηρες?? Θελω εδω και καιρο να βαλω και εγω ενα αλλα εδω στην Χαλκιδα δεν εχω βρει. Μπορεις να μου στειλεις ενα πμ με σχετικες πληροφοριες??
> Thanks 
> 
> Βασίλη, ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ: http://www.stylva.gr/pm/beacons.html



Σας έχω στείλει απάντηση δείτε εδώ κάτω...
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... 0&start=45

----------


## senius

Ap και το link με τον *anman*.

Ολα είναι ok, μετά την ανακατασκευή του ιστού και των πιάτων !!!

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

Κώστα συνέχισε την δουλειά που ξεχειλίζει μεράκι, και φυσικά το φωτογραφικό υλικό για να βλέπουμε, απολαμβάνουμε και μαθαίνουμε όλοι εμείς οι υπόλοιποι, εκτός από λειτουργικές είναι και όμορφες οι κατασκευές σου !! Όσοι σου την μπαίνουν απλά ζηλεύουν !! Από τις φωτογραφίες σου μαθαίνω και εγώ που μετά από τα χρόνια τις εφηβείας και το ελεύθερο ραδιόφωνο οι ταράτσες επανήλθαν στο προσκήνιο σε συνδυασμό με το ελεύθερο δίκτυο. Το forum βιώνει δύσκολες μέρες με τους πατερούληδες που έχουν ξεφυτρώσει τελευταία, είναι ζήτημα χρόνου το άδειασμα, έχει γίνει και στο παρελθόν, stay tuned. Τα έργα όμως μένουν σε αντίθεση με τις όποιες δηλώσεις και το κάρβουνο που μόνο γέλιο θα προκαλούν αύριο. keep walking dude !!

----------


## jpeppas

@senius ++++

@acoul ++++

----------


## nasos765

> Νάσο, ξέρεις τι σημαίνει η λέξη *γεννήτρια* by senius ?


Πρέπει να είναι η γεννήτρια των link,  ::  γιατί όποτε την ανοίγεις ξεφυτρώνει και ένα νέο link . Επίσημα πλέον από σήμερα λειτουργεί το τέταρτο link μου με τον *jako #12274* χάρις την γεννήτρια τού senius.......  ::

----------


## senius

Mην τα παρά λέτε, μεράκι και καλή καρδιά με συνεννόηση και αλληλοσεβασμός, αυτό μετράει και τίποτ' άλλο.
Γι' αυτό και το εκτιμώ και το συνεχίζω, αν δεν είστε εσείς , δεν είμαι κι εγώ.
Μεράκι και χόμπυ.

Ολοι μας για το AWMN.

Συνεργασία και μεράκι, για να βοηθάμε όλοι μας με ότι μπορούμε.

Μόνο ο αλληλοσεβασμός, η συνεννόηση και η αγάπη μπορούν να φέρουν το αποτέλεσμα άλλωστε.

Μπορούμε όλοι μαζί να καταφέρουμε τα πάντα.

Και να μην παρεξηγούμαστε ποτέ, ... κρίμα, ο αέρας είναι γιά όλους.

Φούμαρα ... τα υπόλοιπα.
 ::

----------


## ntrits

Μπράβο!!!!!!!!!!! 

Αντε και εις ανώτερα!!!!!!

----------


## fengi1

Η γεννήτρια των Link έκανε πάλι το θαύμα της. 
Δυο τηλεφωνάκια έκανε και τo δεύτερο μου link είναι Up, και αν δε βρισκόταν ανάμεσα μας ένας όροφος μια κόλο-πολυκατοικίας θα ήταν και το τρίτο .

Κώστα σκέφτομαι να αλλάξεις nickname, Θυμάσαι την ταινία με την Βασιλειάδου που πέταγε τις γλάστρες από το μπαλκόνι και τους πάντρευε ;  :Stick Out Tongue:  Πως την λεγαν ?

Ασε που καθε νεο Link που ζευγαρωνεις , οφειλεις σαν κουμπαρος να βαζεις ενα τελαρο μπυρες  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## senius

> Η γεννήτρια των Link έκανε πάλι το θαύμα της. 
> Δυο τηλεφωνάκια έκανε και τo δεύτερο μου link είναι Up, και αν δε βρισκόταν ανάμεσα μας ένας όροφος μια κόλο-πολυκατοικίας θα ήταν και το τρίτο .
> 
> Κώστα σκέφτομαι να αλλάξεις nickname, Θυμάσαι την ταινία με την Βασιλειάδου που πέταγε τις γλάστρες από το μπαλκόνι και τους πάντρευε ;  Πως την λεγαν ?
> 
> Ασε που καθε νεο Link που ζευγαρωνεις , οφειλεις σαν κουμπαρος να βαζεις ενα τελαρο μπυρες


Μην μιλάς για μπύρες Αντώνη.
edit : τι σημαίνει *γεννήτρια*?

@fengi1 +++++++++

----------


## fengi1

> Νάσο, ξέρεις τι σημαίνει η λέξη *γεννήτρια* by senius ?:





> Πρέπει να είναι η γεννήτρια των link,  γιατί όποτε την ανοίγεις ξεφυτρώνει και ένα νέο link .

----------


## klarabel

Αποκλειστική εικόνα του senius όπως την εξασφάλισε ο reporter μας.

Ε, τι νομίζετε ότι κάνει ο φεουδάρχης του Κεραμεικού, ο τρισμέγιστος, ο απύθμενος και μεγιστάνας των ......media, Senius. (Ετσι νομίζετε βγαίνουν τα link !!!!)

----------


## costas43gr

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Την φτερου ξεχασες να του κανει αερα......  ::   ::

----------


## Vagan

Άπαιχτη η φωτογραφία..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## noisyjohn

Μην κουνηθείς καθόλου, έρχομαι το απόγευμα να σε βγάλω και άλλες φωτο  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## djbill

Εγώ θα φέρω κάμερα και μερικά κανάλια για την αποκληστικότητα μείνε εκεί όπως είσαι...

----------


## nasos765

Άπαιχτος ο Κώστας senius, πάντα σε δράση  ::  και μην φοβόσαστε δεν το κουνάει από εκεί 24 ώρες το 24ωρο  ::  έτσι βγαίνουν τα link.

----------


## nasos765

Ο Κώστας senius με την γεννήτριά του κοιτάξτε τι μου έκανε...... ΜΑ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ?  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

::

----------


## klarabel

> Ο Κώστας senius με την γεννήτριά του κοιτάξτε τι μου έκανε...... ΜΑ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ?


Φίλε Νάσο είδες τι κάνει το caching και ειδικά όταν τα αρχεία βρίσκονται σε τοπικούς δίσκους !!!!
Δηλαδή εάν κάποιος κάνει login με διαφορετικά username σε διαφορετικά dc hubs είναι πολύ εύκολο να κατεβάσει σε στύλ "από μένα ..σε μένα ...για μένα." από τους τοπικούς του δίσκους οπότε η ταχύτητα να ποικίλει ανάλογα με τους δίσκους, τον τύπο τους και την τοπολογία τους χωρίς να περνάει traffic από κανένα interface. OEO!!!!
Αμφιβάλλω αν έχει δεί ποτέ τέτοια ταχύτητα απο το LAN του όποιος έκανε αυτό το ......download!!!
Μια εικόνα, χίλιες λέξεις. Οποιος ποστάρει κάτι τέτοιο θα πρέπει να δείχνει και ένα screenshot απο την εικόνα των interfaces του κόμβου του σε πραγματικό χρόνο και μάλιστα στην καλύτερη δεδομένη "καλή στιγμή", που επιτυγχάνει το peak και να αποδεικνύει το λόγου το αληθές.
Αν προσέξατε καλά ο "κύριος" που πόσταρε το download του πρίν από εσάς φρόντισε να έχει ΚΑΙ μια πλήρη εικόνα των interfaces του κόμβου του.
Οχι μαιμουδιές κύριοι !!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

> Άπαιχτη η φωτογραφία..


Ε, δεν παίζεστε βρέ παιδιά....
 ::   ::   :: 

Σήμερα τοποθετήθηκε θερμομονωτικό υλικό *dow* 6 cm, γύρω απο το μεταλλικό κουτί του router, με απόσταση 2 cm απο το κουτί.

Αντε τώρα router μου να δω τις αντοχές σου στην πολύ ζέστη, μέχρι τώρα στις βροχές δεν με πρόδωσες. !!!!!!

----------


## senius

*-5*  βαθμούς διαφορά μέσα στο router, με τον καύσωνα αυτών των ημερών, σε σχέση στο αν δεν είχα βάλει το μονωτικό.

Απλά σήμερα νωρίς το απόγευμα το έβγαλα (το dow), μέτρησα βαθμούς και σε μισή ώρα μετά, το ξανά έβαλα.

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Το θηρίο .... αντεξε στίς έντονες ζέστες των 8 ημερών και διακοπών ρεύματος.
Ούτε ενα λεπτό δεν σταμάτησε την λειτουργία του.

Σε λίγες μέρες θα τοποθετηθει *εξωτερική κεραία omni* στο access point για την ανάγκη πελατών της περιοχής.

----------


## senius

Σήμερα τοποθετήθηκε και επίσημα πλέον* antenna omni 9 db*, στους 2447 GHZ για την ανάγκη client της περιοχής, πιστεύω να φτάνει άνετα και στην πλατεία του Θησείου.

Υπάρχουν DHCP όπως και STATIC ip για τους clien, αρκεί να στήλουν pm .

Γιά να αρχίζουν οι συνδέσεις τώρα...!!!

Για *test* αν πιάσει κάποιος την omni (awmn-10636-Ap), μπορεί να με ενημερώσει, να δώ από περιέργεια που φτάνει.

----------


## costas43gr

Αντε, καλη λειτουργεια και με πολλους πελατες ''πανω της'' .  ::   ::

----------


## djbill

Μεγειά η omni senius τα trafic πως πάνε?
Μία d-link όμως θα μου άρεσε καλύτερα,δεν πειράζει στο μέλλον θα βάλω εγώ.

ΑΝΤΕ ΚΑΛΟΡΙΖΙΚΗ. 

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## PIT

Καλορίζικη Κωστα και με πολλους πελατες  ::   ::

----------


## tzila

Καλορίζικη Κώστα ...  ::  
Αντε και με πολλούς πελάτες τώρα ...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Ευχαριστώ βρε παιδια, να είσαστε καλά.

Μ΄ ενδιαφέρει ιδιαίτερα η περιοχή του Θησείου, για να καλύψω τα κενά του Noisyjohn.

Αχ βρέ Pit, πότε θα έρθω Χαλκίδα να σε δώ.

Κανενα scan κάντε βρέ παιδιά, να δω αν πιάνει κανείς την omni μου?

ΔΕν ξέρω κατα πόσο ειναι εντάξει η omni

Περιμένω απαντήσεις, μήπως χρειάζομαι μεγαλύτερη σε db.

----------


## costas43gr

Οταν κατι δεν σου παει καλα στο routing ριχνε μια ματια εδω http://www.nagios.awmn/ και εδω http://www.routers.awmn
O ttel ειναι κατω απο routing εδω και ωρες....

----------


## JB172

Καλορίζικη Κώστα.
Εδώ ταιριάζει το "Ανοίξαμε και σας περιμένουμε"  ::  
Μπράβο.

Γιάννης

----------


## fengi1

Καλα trafic και απο την omni Κωστα  ::

----------


## klarabel

> Σήμερα τοποθετήθηκε και επίσημα πλέον* antenna omni 9 db*.........


Kαλορίζικο και το ΑΡ. Με θέλεις client ?????  ::   ::

----------


## senius

Σήμερα τοποθετήθηκε και 2ο Access Point με εσωτερική antenna και DHCP ip, για την κάλυψη των γύρω πολυκατοικιών (awmn-senius-Ap)

Επίσης αντικαταστάθηκε η omni 9db, με *pacific 12db*.

Αν κάποιος την πιάνει μπορεί να μου το πεί (awmn-10636-Ap)

Πιστεύω οτι καλύπτει άνετα την πλατεία του Θησείου με laptop.

----------


## Vigor

> Πιστεύω οτι καλύπτει άνετα την πλατεία του Θησείου με laptop.


Great news!  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Σήμερα τοποθετήθηκε και 2ο Access Point με εσωτερική antenna και DHCP ip, για την κάλυψη των γύρω πολυκατοικιών (awmn-senius-Ap)
> 
> Επίσης αντικαταστάθηκε η omni 9db, με *pacific 12db*.
> 
> Αν κάποιος την πιάνει μπορεί να μου το πεί (awmn-10636-Ap)
> 
> Πιστεύω οτι καλύπτει άνετα την πλατεία του Θησείου με laptop.


Ανάλογα με την φυσική τοπολογία ίσως είχες καλύτερη κάλυψη των γύρω πολυκατοικιών αν αντί για την εσωτερική κεραία έβαζες ένα μικρό panel που να κοιτάει προς τα κάτω.

Επίσης η 12dbi omni σου αυξάνει την απολαβή και στην λήψη και στην εκπομπή αλλά μειώνει την κατακόρυφη γωνία κάλυψης.

----------


## senius

> Επίσης η 12dbi omni σου αυξάνει την απολαβή και στην λήψη και στην εκπομπή αλλά μειώνει την κατακόρυφη γωνία κάλυψης.


*Βασίλη το είπες και μόνος σου*, στο ρετιρέ που είμαι δεν έπιανε ούτε η 9db, ουτε η 12db, οπότε επέλεξα μεγάλης απολαβή omni για τους client, και full απολαβή με 2ο access point, για τους άμεσους γείτονες.

Παντού full.
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nivop

Καλησπέρα.
Καλορίζικο και καλός με δέχτηκες κιόλας σαν πελάτη.
Στύλε μου pm, με IP.
Ευχαριστώ.  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Επίσης η 12dbi omni σου αυξάνει την απολαβή και στην λήψη και στην εκπομπή αλλά μειώνει την κατακόρυφη γωνία κάλυψης.
> 
> 
> *Βασίλη το είπες και μόνος σου*, στο ρετιρέ που είμαι δεν έπιανε ούτε η 9db, ουτε η 12db, οπότε επέλεξα μεγάλης απολαβή omni για τους client, και full απολαβή με 2ο access point, για τους άμεσους γείτονες.
> 
> Παντού full.


Εννοείται! Όσο μεγαλύτερη απολαβή, τόσο το καλύτερο ακόμη και σε omni. Αρκεί πάντα να παίζουμε με την χαμηλότερη ισχύ βέβαια, δηλαδή *0dbm* με τις κάρτες που χρησιμοποιούμε.

Τί εννοείς full απολαβή με 2o access point; Με εσωτερική κεραία έχεις τη μικρότερη δυνατή απολαβή = μεγαλύτερη γωνία κάλυψης, ακόμη και σε πλευρές όμως που δεν υπάρχουν σταθμοί π.χ. στον ουρανό. Στην περίπτωση γειτονικών σταθμών σε ενδιαφέρει πιό πολύ να μην εκπέμπεις στον ορίζοντα, ώστε να μην προκαλείς θόρυβο και να έχεις όσο το δυνατόν μεγαλύτερη γωνία κάλυψης στην πλευρά που βρίσκονται οι σταθμοί.

----------


## senius

> Εννοείται! Όσο μεγαλύτερη απολαβή, τόσο το καλύτερο ακόμη και σε omni. Αρκεί πάντα να παίζουμε με την χαμηλότερη ισχύ βέβαια, δηλαδή *0dbm* με τις κάρτες που χρησιμοποιούμε.
> 
> Τί εννοείς full απολαβή με 2o access point; Με εσωτερική κεραία έχεις τη μικρότερη δυνατή απολαβή = μεγαλύτερη γωνία κάλυψης, ακόμη και σε πλευρές όμως που δεν υπάρχουν σταθμοί π.χ. στον ουρανό. Στην περίπτωση γειτονικών σταθμών σε ενδιαφέρει πιό πολύ να μην εκπέμπεις στον ορίζοντα, ώστε να μην προκαλείς θόρυβο και να έχεις όσο το δυνατόν μεγαλύτερη γωνία κάλυψης στην πλευρά που βρίσκονται οι σταθμοί.


*Ποιμένα Acinonyx*, γι' αυτο εβαλα μεγαλύτερη omni επάνω και ως αποτέλεσμα μικρότερης ισχύος στην κάρτα, αλλά λόγω στο ότι δεν πιάνει απο κάτω, τους laptop, αναγκάστηκα να μπω στα έξοδα, να βάλω εσωτερικό D-lINK,με εσωτερική antenna στο μπαλκόνι, και λόγω ύψους (ρετιρέ), απολαμβάνουν και οι γείτονες αυτά που δεν δίνει η omni.

ΑΡΑ *FULL* επιδόσεις ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ, με την *μικρότερη ισχύη*.

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Well done then!

Χαίρομαι που είσαι ευαισθητοποιημένος στα θέματα της περιττής ισχύος εκπομπής.  ::

----------


## senius

> Well done then!
> 
> Χαίρομαι που είσαι ευαισθητοποιημένος στα θέματα της περιττής ισχύος εκπομπής.


Aχ βρε Βασίλη Acinonyx, να ήξερες τι γίνεται .... εκεί έξω.

Ασε πες τα αλλού. μάλλιασα πια.

Εχω και τον παιδικό σου φίλο στην δουλειά μου Βασίλη, και μου λέει για σενα, ο Κώστας ο souzoukakias.

----------


## senius

OMNI 12 db

----------


## senius

Σήμερα εγκαινιάστηκε ο πρώτος client πελάτης *nivop #7758*, απο Ιλιον.

Καλορίζικος Νίκο.!

----------


## slapper

ποπο ομορφιές!!

Μπράβο Κώστα και καλορίζικος ο πρώτος client!!!  ::   ::

----------


## anka

> Σήμερα εγκαινιάστηκε ο πρώτος client πελάτης *nivop #7758*, απο Ιλιον.
> 
> Καλορίζικος Νίκο.!


Παιδευτήκαμε αλλά τα καταφέραμε, σήμερα όλο το πρωί μαζι με τον Νικο.
Μπράβο Κώστα με την επιλογή σου να βάλεις AP, θα βοηθήσει πολύ κόσμο!  ::

----------


## nivop

Να είσαι καλά Κώστα.
Ευχαριστώ πολλή για όλα καθώς και των anka, που βοήθησε αρκετά (μας έκαψε ο ήλιος, αλλά άξιζε ).  ::

----------


## senius

Παρακαλείται η mac address που εδώ και τρείς ημέρες απολαμβάνει αγαθά, *00:12:F0:29:08:C8*, να δώσει ίχνη γιατί σε λίγες μέρες θα μετρήσει το άγνωστο παρελθόν.

----------


## costas43gr

> Παρακαλείται η mac address που εδώ και τρείς ημέρες απολαμβάνει αγαθά, *00:12:F0:29:08:C8*, να δώσει ίχνη γιατί σε λίγες μέρες θα μετρήσει το άγνωστο παρελθόν.


Well cam to the club....  ::   ::  

Απο εδω μπορεις να βλεπεις και τι μηχανημα ειναι..... http://standards.ieee.org/regauth/oui/index.shtml

----------


## senius

Μ'ενδιαφέρει η *πλατεια του Θησείου* να ΤΡΑΒΑΕΙ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΑ. που δεν εχω ίχνη ακόμη, σε εκείνο το σημείο, θέλω να είμαι τελείως ελεύθερος προς τα εκεί.

Οι υπόλοιποι clients όμως δικαιούνται static ip.

----------


## klarabel

> ........θα μετρήσει το άγνωστο παρελθόν.


Το παρελθόν αγαπητέ φίλε είναι γνωστό, για το ....μέλλον πές μας καλύτερα.  ::

----------


## Vigor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> Παρακαλείται η mac address που εδώ και τρείς ημέρες απολαμβάνει αγαθά, *00:12:F0:29:08:C8*, να δώσει ίχνη γιατί σε λίγες μέρες θα μετρήσει το άγνωστο παρελθόν.
> 
> 
> Well cam to the club....   
> 
> Απο εδω μπορεις να βλεπεις και τι μηχανημα ειναι..... http://standards.ieee.org/regauth/oui/index.shtml


Κάποιο laptop είναι,




> Here are the results of your search through the public section of the IEEE Standards OUI database report for *00-12-F0*:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 00-12-F0   (hex)		Intel Corporate
> 0012F0     (base 16)		Intel Corporate
> 				Lot 8, Jalan Hi-tech 2/3
> 				Kulim Hi-Tech Park
> ...

----------


## senius

Λεπτομέρεια ιστού του κόμβου, με extra επέκταση πάνω απο τα πιάτα, για την τοποθέτηση της omni.

Ευχαριστώ τον djbill για την βοήθεια του.

----------


## senius

Σε λιγες μέρες στον κόμβο senius θα τοποθετηθεί νέο πιάτο και if .

Οποιος ενδιαφέρεται για B.B. Link ας ποστάρει.

http://10.2.173.1/graphs/

----------


## PIT

Κωστα ωραια δουλιτσα!! Παντα τετοια  ::

----------


## senius

Ο κόμβος senius ήταν εκτός λειτουργίας απο τις 13,00 έως τις 18,30 (που το πήρα χαμπάρι) για άγνωστους λόγους μέχρι τώρα.

Απλά έγινε start και ξανά ξεκίνησε.

Το σύστημα υποστηρίζεται απο *UPS*, και σήμερα ήμουν όλη μέρα σπίτι.
Η ΔΕΗ ήταν εντάξει.

Ο server *ποτέ* δεν έπεσε μόνος του απο τις 17 Ιανουαρίου '07.
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## jpeppas

Μήπως τα έπαιξε από την ζέστη ?  ::

----------


## senius

> Μήπως τα έπαιξε από την ζέστη ?


Οχι Δημήτρη, η έξω θερμοκρασία σήμερα το απόγευμα ηταν 41 βαθμοί και μέσα στο κουτί ήταν 38 βαθμοί, λόγω του μονωτικού που έχω.

----------


## JollyRoger

::  μπορεί να έδρασαν τίποτα κατάρες μετά τα ποστς των τελευταίων ημερών!  ::   :: 

edit: μήπως μπήκε κανείς και σου 'κανε shutdown?

----------


## john70

Κάνε ένα check τα διάφορα fan που έχεις , χωρίς ρεύμα είναι αρκετά "ελεύθερα" ?

----------


## fengi1

Με μικροδιακοπες , που δεν της καταλαβαινουμε καν στο ρευμα ή βυθισεις τα mobo κολανε. το εχει παθει και εμενα.

----------


## noisyjohn

Και αν το UPS είναι line interactive δεν τις γλυτώνεις.

----------


## senius

> μπορεί να έδρασαν τίποτα κατάρες μετά τα *ποστς* των τελευταίων ημερών!  
> 
> edit: μήπως μπήκε κανείς και σου 'κανε shutdown?


Οκ, θα δώ, δεν είμαι άνθρωπος που ψάχνεται αλλά επειδή *ξέρω τι έχω φτιάξει* θα μπω στο ιστορικό του winbox.

Ευχαριστώ όλους σας για το ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## senius

Εχουν δει σουβλάκια σε B.B. Link τα μάτια μου, αλλά κόντρες σε σουβλάκια *client*, δεν έχω ξαναδεί, ................ σε αναμονή.

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## fengi1

Θα δεις και απο αυτο  ::  

Τι να σου κανω που απο το θεατρο Πετρας - Πετρουπολη, ο ανθρωπος βλεπει αναμεσα απο 2 6οροφες απο Λυκαβητο μεχρι Πετραλωνα ?

Θα τον παρεις πανω σου στα 8 χιλιομετρα με -81 σημα .
Θες δε θες  ::

----------


## lakis

Link με tzil; 
Συνασύρματε senius δεν σε βλέπω να γλυτώνεις τον τούρκικο καφέ.

----------


## lakis

_''Οχι Δημήτρη, η έξω θερμοκρασία σήμερα το απόγευμα ηταν 41 βαθμοί και μέσα στο κουτί ήταν 38 βαθμοί, λόγω του μονωτικού που έχω''_

Κάποιος να ξαναγράψει τα αξιώματα της θερμοδυναμικής, ο senius τα κατάργησε.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## fengi1

Εχεις ενα ακομα Πελατη πανω σου.
Agrios (#13119) απο Πετρουπολη ( Θεατρο Πετρας )

Δυστυχως για το φιλο,η οπτικη του ειναι περιορισμενη απο πολυκατοικιες
Απο ενα περασμα αναμεσα σε δυο 6οροφες βλεπει μονο κεντρο και τιποτα απο τους κοντινους του κομβους.

----------


## senius

> Εχεις ενα ακομα Πελατη πανω σου.
> Agrios (#13119) απο Πετρουπολη ( Θεατρο Πετρας )


Ευτυχώς που έβαλα omni για να εξυπηρετώ .... τους *client* της περιοχής μου.
 ::   ::   ::   :: 

Καλορίζικος και ο *Agrios (#13119)*, οντος έχει πρόβλημα οπτικής επαφής από δυο πολυκατοικίες μπροστά του, θα βγουν και photo απο την ταράτσα του.

----------


## JollyRoger

πάντως αν θες να εξυπηρετήσεις τους clients της περιοχής σου όπως λες, θα πρέπει να πετάξεις έξω τους μακρυνους....

απ' οτι έχω παρατηρήσει, ένας μακρινός με μάπα σήμα και bandwidth μισό μεγαμπίτ, αρκεί να αρχίσει να κατεβάζει για λίγο με το μισό του μεγαμπίτ για να μη λειτουργεί τίποτα [games, voip, κλπ]....  :: 

τα pings όλων στο ap στα 2-3 δευτερόλεπτα κιετς!!  :: 

με άκυρα σήματα πάνω στην omni δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να ρυθμίσεις traffic shapping κλπ άρα τελικά δεν υπάρχει κανένας ευχαριστημένος!!

κι ο διπλανός σου που θα κατέβαζε με 6μεγαμπίτ, μόλις κατεβάζει ο "άκυρος" με μισό, θα βαράει 2-3secs delay!!  :: 

(αν κάποιος έχει βρεί λύση για αυτά τα φαινόμενα πλιιιιζζζζ λετ μι νόου!!)

----------


## commando

> Κάποιος να ξαναγράψει τα αξιώματα της θερμοδυναμικής, ο senius τα κατάργησε.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ta χει γραψει αλλος.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  



Σε ενα κλειστο θερμοδυναμικο συστημα η εντροπια θα ηταν ανεπηρεαστη αλλα δεν ειναι κλειστα τα ταρατσοκουτα και παραγουν ενεργεια-θερμ/τα.
Εδω ισχυει το φυσικο φαινομενο του air cooling effect που λεει πως η απαγωγη θερμοκρασιας απο ενα συστημα ειναι ευθεως αναλογη της ταχυτητας προσπτωσης του αερα σε οσο μεγαλυτερη επιφανεια του αντικειμενου που απαγουμε την θερμοκρασια (την οποια μεγαλωνουμε με την μεθοδο των ψυκτρων η της σερπαντινας).Ετσι παιρνοντας αερα 41 βαθμων επιταχυνοντας τον και πετοντας τον σε 1τετρ μετρο επιφανεια μιας ψυκτρας εχουμε και ψυξη που φτανει κατα πολυ λιγοτερο τους 41 αρα διατηρηση της θερμοδυναμικης εντροπιας που θελουμε για την ευρυθμη λειτουργια του pc.
Αν χρειαστεις τους τυπους του air cooling effect(της κυριας μεθοδου ψυξης των αεροψυκτων κινητηρων να τους στειλω)  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

> Κάποιος να ξαναγράψει τα αξιώματα της θερμοδυναμικής, ο senius τα κατάργησε.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Μην ξεχνάτε οτι εχει τοποθετηθεί *μόνωση dow 6cm*, με απόσταση 2 πόντους μεταξύ λαμαρίνας και μονωτικού, έξω από το ταρατσοπισί μου.
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## klarabel

> ....Μην ξεχνάτε οτι εχει τοποθετηθεί *μόνωση dow 6cm*, με απόσταση 2 πόντους μεταξύ λαμαρίνας και μονωτικού, έξω από το ταρατσοπισί μου.


Για αυτό εξάλλου εφευρέθηκε το υλικό αυτό για να ..πηγαίνει *dow..n* η θερμοκρασία !!!

----------


## senius

Σήμερα με ενημέρωσε ο djbill, οτι στην *πλατεία του Θησείου*, πιάνει την omni μου και με laptop αλλά και με το κινητό του τηλέφωνο.

Να υπενθυμίσω οτι υπάρχει DHCP IP, γιά όσους θέλουν να συνδέονται προσωρινά.

Για μόνιμη σύνδεση ακόμα και στην πλατεία του Θησείου, θα πρέπει να μου στείλουν pm να τους δοθεί STATIC IP.

Αντε και σε ανώτερα.
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sotirisk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lakis
> 
> 
> Κάποιος να ξαναγράψει τα αξιώματα της θερμοδυναμικής, ο senius τα κατάργησε.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Ta χει γραψει αλλος.       
> 
> 
> ...


Δεν σε ενδιαφέρει η εντροπία του συστήματος, η ενθαλπία σε ενδιαφέρει, τά χεις ψιλομπερδεμένα  :: 

Επίσης, και 10 τετραγωνικά χιλιόμετρα επιφάνεια ψύκτρας να βαράς με αέρα 41 βαθμών, κάτω από 41 βαθμούς δεν μπορείς να το ψύξεις. Αν τα καταφέρεις πές μας να σε προτείνουμε για Nobel!

Όσον αφορά αυτό που έχει κάνει ο Senius (που είναι η καλύτερη δουλειά, μόνωση σε απόσταση, κι εγώ το σκεφτόμουνα) απλά με αυτόν τον τρόπο δεν ΠΡΟΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙ να ανεβάσει θερμοκρασία το ταρατσόκουτο, η θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος ξαναπέφτει προτού ζεσταθεί (εκτός αν είναι από τις μέρες με την τρελή κουφόβραση οπότε αναγκαστικά θα ανέβει και το pc λόγω του αέρα - και πάλι θα έχει σαφώς καλύτερη συμπεριφορά απ'ότι να το βάραγε ο ήλιος).

----------


## commando

παρεξηγησες το 1 τετρ μετρο επιφανεια δεν ισχυει οσο μεγαλυτερη επιφανεια τοσο καλυτερη ψυξη.
Ρολο παιζει ο σχεδιασμος απλα πρεπει εδω μεσα που δεν ειναι γεματο μηχανολογους μηχανικους να τα απλοποιησουμε ,το air cooling effect ομως ισχυει ακριβως οπως στη μηχανολογια και στις ψυκτρες των υπολογιστων με μεγαλυτερη ταχυτητα εχεις (με αναλογους μαθ τυπους)καλυτερη ψυξη απο την περιβαλλοντικη.




```
Air-Cooling Effects of Fins on a Motorcycle Engine


Masao YOSHIDA1), Soichi ISHIHARA2), Yoshio MURAKAMI2), Kohei NAKASHIMA2) and Masago YAMAMOTO2)

1) Graduate School of Science and Technology, Meijo University
2) Faculty of Science and Technology, Meijo University

(Received February 20, 2006)

  Effects of the number of fins, fin pitch and wind velocity on air-cooling were investigated using experimental cylinders for an air-cooled engine of a motorcycle. Experimental cylinders that had a various number of fins and fin pitches were tested in a wind tunnel. Then the temperature inside of the cylinder, on the surface of the fins and in the space between the fins was measured. Results indicated that the heat release from the cylinder did not improve when the cylinder had more fins and too narrow a fin pitch at lower wind velocities, because it was difficult for the air to flow into the narrower space between the fins, so the temperature between them increased. We also obtained the expression of average fin surface heat transfer coefficient derived from the fin pitch and the wind velocity. This expression is useful for the fin design of an air-cooled cylinder.
```

Πηγη: http://www.jstage.jst.go.jp/article/jsm ... 9/_article

----------


## sotirisk

> παρεξηγησες το 1 τετρ μετρο επιφανεια δεν ισχυει οσο μεγαλυτερη επιφανεια τοσο καλυτερη ψυξη.
> Ρολο παιζει ο σχεδιασμος απλα πρεπει εδω μεσα που δεν ειναι γεματο μηχανολογους μηχανικους να τα απλοποιησουμε ,το air cooling effect ομως ισχυει ακριβως οπως στη μηχανολογια και στις ψυκτρες των υπολογιστων με μεγαλυτερη ταχυτητα εχεις (με αναλογους μαθ τυπους)καλυτερη ψυξη απο την περιβαλλοντικη.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Air-Cooling Effects of Fins on a Motorcycle Engine
> 
> ...





> Ετσι παιρνοντας αερα 41 βαθμων επιταχυνοντας τον και πετοντας τον σε 1τετρ μετρο επιφανεια μιας ψυκτρας εχουμε και ψυξη που φτανει κατα πολυ λιγοτερο τους 41 αρα διατηρηση της θερμοδυναμικης εντροπιας που θελουμε για την ευρυθμη λειτουργια του pc.
> Αν χρειαστεις τους τυπους του air cooling effect(της κυριας μεθοδου ψυξης των αεροψυκτων κινητηρων να τους στειλω)


Κοίτα, από αυτό που γράφεις, καταλαβαίνω ότι εννοείς το εξής:
αν ρίξω πολύ πολύ αέρα 41C (μέσω του air cooling effect/ ψύκτρα που κάνει παπάδες/ βάφτισέ το όπως θες), θα ρίξω τη θερμοκρασία του επεξεργαστή κάτω από τους 41.

Όμως, εγώ γνωρίζω ότι η θερμότητα μεταφέρεται προς το ψυχρότερο σώμα.
Οπότε αν έχεις ένα σώμα 35C και αέρα 41C, τότε (χωρίς να εξετάζω αν γίνει συμπίεση, αλλαγή φάσης κλπ. αλλά μόνο με επαφή, έστω και τη θεωρητικά τέλεια ψύκτρα) το σώμα θα παίρνει θερμότητα από τον αέρα και άρα θα αυξάνει η θερμοκρασία του.

Εγώ αυτό που λέω είναι ότι να έχεις χαμηλότερη θερμοκρασία από το σώμα που σε "ψύχει", είναι θεωρητικά και πρακτικά αδύνατον.

----------


## senius

Ετοιμάζεται από τον κόμβο senius το* 5ο link*.
Περιμένω pm.

----------


## commando

> Εγώ αυτό που λέω είναι ότι να έχεις χαμηλότερη θερμοκρασία από το σώμα που σε "ψύχει", είναι θεωρητικά και πρακτικά αδύνατον.


καλα εσυ εχεις παθει ηλιαση μου φαινεται ετσι?
Δηλαδη ποσο απλο να σου κανω το air cooling effect ημαρτον μην με τσαντιζεις τωρα και δεν μπορω να σε κανω ban χεχε  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Λοιπον παραδειγμα για δοκιμους αναλυτες θερμικων καταπονησεων.
Παει ο Sotirisk σε ενα κουρειο στην επαρχια για ξυρισμα.
Εξω νταλα μεσημερι ηλιος 40 και βαλε.
Μεσα ο κουρεας της Σεβιλλης δεν εχει αιρ κοντισιον.
Εχει ενα ανεμομυλο ανεμιστηρα του 70 που χτυπα τους πελατες στη μαπα στην αναμονη για το κουρεμα.
Ο sotirisk κανει τον εξυπνο και παει κ κλεινει τον ανεμιστηρα και λεει στον κουρεα για την μεταβαση του θερμοτερου αερα στο ψυχροτερο υπο σκια κουρειο και οτι δεν πρεπει να εχουν τον ανεμιστηρα ανοιχτο γιαυτο το λογο.
Οι πελατες αρχιζουν να ιδρωνουν και το ιδιο ο κουρεας.
Μα ειναι ιδεα σας δεν σας ψυχει ο ανεμιστηρας λεει.
Μα ειναι ιδεα σου οτι θα σε ξυρισω λεει ο κουρεας κ αναβει τον ανεμιστηρα.
Συμπερασμα:αλλος ενας κουρεας θυμα της θερμοδυναμικης.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Σήμερα αντικαταστάθηκε το πιάτο του link *ttel* από Καματερό, με 1,05 m αντί με 0,80 m που ήταν.

Αισθητή η διαφορά με *-5* σήμα πιο κάτω, αν το αλλάξει και ο acoul από την άλλη μεριά τότε θα είμαστε καμπάνα.

Τοποθετήθηκε και το *πέμπτο πιάτο* προς Νίκαια μεριά για το 5ο link του κόμβου.
Αναμένεται CM9.

Επίσης ο client Agrios (#13119) απο Πετρούπολη ( Θεατρο Πετρας ), αντικατέστησε το 60άρι πιάτο του με 1,05 m, και μηδένισε την ισχύει στο Access Point του,και μου έρχεται με -75. Να είναι καλά ο fengi1.

Ευχαριστώ τον gamer για την βοήθεια του.

----------


## nikpanGR

Κώστα,πέρα από την πλάκα , σε κόβω για πύργακι πολύ σύντομα.
Μετα το 5ο όλα τα υπολοιπα θα βγούν αέρα.........είσαι απίστευτα γρήγορος...και σωστός...Καλή συνέχεια ....................

----------


## senius

> Κώστα,πέρα από την πλάκα , σε κόβω για πύργακι πολύ σύντομα.
> Μετα το 5ο όλα τα υπολοιπα θα βγούν αέρα.........είσαι απίστευτα γρήγορος...και σωστός...Καλή συνέχεια ....................


Εμείς ότι φτιάχνουμε δεν θέλουμε πύργο, *όλα τα link* χωράνε σε ιστο από 3 μέτρα έως τέσσερα.
Για δες συνεχόμενες *photos* ( nasos765, djbill, senius, nikpanGR, noisyjhon ) ?

Θέλουμε πύργο?
Προβλέπονται απο την αρχή.!!!!!!

Καμιά φορά παρεξηγούμαστε απο τις photos που παρουσιάζουμε, αλλά είμαστε αρκετά *νέοι* να *μαθαίνουμε* από αυτές,
Κι εγω να μαθαίνω.

Aύριο νέες photos απο ιστο, οχι πύργο, ιστο 3,7 m, 5 πιάτα και το ένα απο αυτά 1,05 μ.

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Τοποθετήθηκε νέο *if* προς Νίκαια με ssid: awmn-10636-3210 στους 5550 και ap, για το νέο link.

----------


## nikpanGR

ZΗΛΕΥΩ.....ΖΗΛΕΥΩ ΠΟΛΥ....

----------


## fengi1

```
Μωρό μου καλησπέρα
δεν σε ξέχασα, σε σκεφτόμουν, όλη μέρα
Πήρα να σου πω, πόσο σ’ αγαπώ και να σ’ αφήσω
κι αν σ’ ενοχλώ, αν σ’ ενοχλώ
πες μου
όλα τα τηλέφωνα στο σπίτι μου να κλείσω
Λοιπόν μωρό, όλα αυτά τα λέω
ξέρεις γιατί
 
Ζηλεύω πολύ, ζηλεύω πολύ, που άλλος σ’ αγκαλιάζει
Ζηλεύω πολύ, ζηλεύω πολύ, που δίπλα σου πλαγιάζει
```

  ::  

Ωραιες κατασκευες. Να περνουμε ιδεες .

----------


## john70

> ```
> Μωρό μου καλησπέρα
> δεν σε ξέχασα, σε σκεφτόμουν, όλη μέρα
> Πήρα να σου πω, πόσο σ’ αγαπώ και να σ’ αφήσω
> κι αν σ’ ενοχλώ, αν σ’ ενοχλώ
> πες μου
> όλα τα τηλέφωνα στο σπίτι μου να κλείσω
> Λοιπόν μωρό, όλα αυτά τα λέω
> ξέρεις γιατί
> ...


Φανταστικέ τροχονόμε  ::   ::   ::  


Άξιος ο Κώστας και οι κατασκευές του , έχει μεράκι

----------


## fengi1

Goodσπέρα σας ...

Θα μπορούσα να συνδεθώ σαν client επάνω σας στα 8 χιλιόμετρα που είμαι .... και να έχω μόνιμη DHCP IPκαι να σας τραβάω όλο το traffic που θα τραβάτε απο τον κύριο klarabel ;

----------


## senius

> Goodσπέρα σας ...
> 
> Θα μπορούσα να συνδεθώ σαν client επάνω σας στα 8 χιλιόμετρα που είμαι .... και να έχω μόνιμη DHCP IPκαι να σας τραβάω όλο το traffic που θα τραβάτε απο τον κύριο klarabel ;


Καλησπέρα client fengi1.
Δεχόμαστε μόνο σοβαρές προτάσεις και μόνο από *client* που είναι *18* χιλιόμετρα και πάνω, με πιάτο 1,40 m.

*Δεν* μας κάνετε, συγνώμη, είσαστε πάρα πολύ κοντά.
ΛΥΠΑΜΑΙ.
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Σήμερα συνδέθηκε νέος client ο τρίτος σε σειρά,ο *arman (#12156)* από περιοχή Ταύρου.

Καλορίζικος και καλά traffic, Αρμάντο.

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα, *21 mac address* τραβάνε αφάνταστα σαν client, χωρίς να έχουν στήλει pm για σύνδεση μόνιμή.

Συνεχίζουμε......

----------


## djbill

Mπράβο να τα εκατοστήσεις

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα σε όλους σας.

Ο *client Agrios (#13119)*, από Πετρούπολη, αποσυνδέθηκε από το Access Point του κόμβου μου, εδώ και 3 ημέρες, για ευνόητους λόγους αποστάσεως.

Η διαφορά είναι ότι ο Agrios (#13119), παρόλο ψηλά κι αν είναι, δεν έβλεπε κανέναν άλλον AP, οσα scan και να έκανε, ούτε καν τους κοντινούς του από Πετρούπολη, λόγω *πολλών πολυκατοικιών* μπροστά του.
Οπότε αποσύρθηκε *αναγκαστικά*  τελείως από το AWMN λόγω σεβασμού και λυπάμαι που το λέω .... *τον κρεμάσαμε*.
Εστω προσωρινά.
 ::   ::   ::  

Χθές έγινε σύνδεση νέου client του *arrostos (#12877)* απο Αγ. Αναργύρους.


*EDIT 1: Το access point του κόμβου senius #10636, εκπέμπει στήν μικρότερη ισχύη που προσφέρει η κάρτα prism, των 30 mW.
*
*
EDIT 2 :* Η υπογραφή του κάθε ενός από εμάς στο κάτω σημείο σημαίνει πολλά πράγματα, αρκεί να μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει, με αποδείξεις.

Ο κόμβος senius, ετοιμάζει το *5ο b.b. link* με τον Τop #3210.


Επισυνάπτω pdf αρχείο της ολοκληρωμένης κατασκευής router του κόμβου senius.

Πιστεύω ότι θα βοηθήσει αρκετούς σε πολλές απορίες, καθώς θα δώσει μεγάλη βοήθεια σε όσους την αναζητήσουν.

----------


## senius

EDIT : Επειδη δεν μου αρέσει να διασύρουν το ονομα *senius*, πράγμα που έγινε μία εβδομάδα πρίν με την απουσία μου στο forum, εαν κάποιος πιστεύει ότι ο κόμβος μου δεν *τηρεί* τα καταστατικά του AWMN, στο μικρότερο της ισχύος, ή *ότι ο κόμβος senius πράττει αυθαίρετα*, .... θα μπορούσε να *ποστάρει* ο κάθε ένας συγκομβούχος που έχει αντήρηση, στο υπάρχων topic,...... να λυθούν, τυχών διαφορές που κάποιοι πιστεύουν.


Εαν δεν απαντήσει κανείς, σημαίνει, ότι όλα είναι ομαλά.

Ευχαριστώ.
Εκ των προτέρων.
Κωστας.

----------


## john70

Κώστα ,

Σταμάτα να ψυρίζεις την μαιμού ! Κάνε αυτό που εσύ νομίζεις σωστό και ... άσε την μύγα κάτω ! 

ΥΓ. Εκτόν εαν ψάχνεσαι πάλι να τα ακούσεις ...  ::  




> EDIT : Επειδη δεν μου αρέσει να διασύρουν το ονομα *senius*, πράγμα που έγινε μία εβδομάδα πρίν με την απουσία μου στο forum, εαν κάποιος πιστεύει ότι ο κόμβος μου δεν *τηρεί* τα καταστατικά του AWMN, στο μικρότερο της ισχύος, ή *ότι ο κόμβος senius πράττει αυθαίρετα*, .... θα μπορούσε να *ποστάρει* ο κάθε ένας συγκομβούχος που έχει αντήρηση, στο υπάρχων topic,...... να λυθούν, τυχών διαφορές που κάποιοι πιστεύουν.
> 
> 
> Εαν δεν απαντήσει κανείς, σημαίνει, ότι όλα είναι ομαλά.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.
> Εκ των προτέρων.
> Κωστας.

----------


## lakis

Εγώ ένα έχω να πω. 
Αν το ΑΜΔΑ ήταν κώμα,
ο Senius θα έπρεπε να ήταν πρώτος στη λίστα 
των βουλευτών της Επικράτειας.

----------


## Acinonyx

QUIZ: Ποιά είναι η μικροτερη δυνατή ισχύ που προσφέρει η κάρτα prism2 Netgear MA311;

----------


## Vigor

> QUIZ: Ποιά είναι η μικροτερη δυνατή ισχύ που προσφέρει η κάρτα prism2 Netgear MA311;


H απάντηση Βασίλη βρίσκεται εδώ:  ::  

*Netgear MA311 & HostAP driver*
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6142 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6142 Internet

*-12dBm*? Απέχει από το +1dBm πόσο?

----------


## senius

> QUIZ: Ποιά είναι η μικροτερη δυνατή ισχύ που προσφέρει η κάρτα prism2 Netgear MA311;


Δεν νομίζω οτι ειναι ιδια μάρκα αυτη η κάρτα που παραθέτεις, με αυτήν που έχω εγώ (Sparklan pci adapter 802.11b wl-360) pci.
http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?cod ... 7086670370

Τον εξοπλισμό μου άλλωστε τον αναγράφω και στην αρχή του topic.

Στην αγορά που ρώτησα πριν δύο μήνες δεν υπήρχε σε Netgear.

----------


## senius

Θα παραθέσω μία κατασκευή μου, μονοσωλήνιου ιστού 2'', σε *PDF* αρχείο.
Ζητήθηκε από αρκετούς.

Πιστεύω να φανεί χρήσιμη σε όλους σας, μια που παρουσιάζεται βήμα-βήμα.
 ::   ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> QUIZ: Ποιά είναι η μικροτερη δυνατή ισχύ που προσφέρει η κάρτα prism2 Netgear MA311;
> 
> 
> H απάντηση Βασίλη βρίσκεται εδώ:  
> ......


Δημοσίευση: Πεμ Μάρ 18, *2004* 1:08
Βρέ ελέφαντα μνήμης μας έχεις κουφάνει!!  ::

----------


## commando

> Θα παραθέσω μία κατασκευή μου, μονοσωλήνιου ιστού 2'', σε *PDF* αρχείο.
> Ζητήθηκε από αρκετούς.
> 
> Πιστεύω να φανεί χρήσιμη σε όλους σας, μια που παρουσιάζεται βήμα-βήμα.


Καλα το επομενο κουτι μου θα ειναι by senius  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Και για να σας την πω να μαθαινετε τα 2 παλιοπαιδα senius και Nasos μην δινουμε κακο παραδειγμα στα νεα παιδια,ποτε δεν κανουμε ηλεκτροκολληση με ρουχα και γυαλια ηλιου ,και ποτε δεν βαζουμε τα νευρα στην βαση του σωληνα σαν τελεια ισοσκελη τριγωνα αλλα τα σπαμε λιγο στην γωνια που θα ειχε επαφη με την κατω βαση και τον σωληνα ωστε να μην πετσικαρει και παρει τασεις το ολο συστημα κατα την ηλεκτροκολληση ενω για τις αντιριδες καλο ειναι ενα στρογγυλο κρικακι πχ μισος κρικος αλυσιδας και λιμαρισμα στην κολληση ωστε να μην υπαρχουν οξειες ακμες που μπορει να οδηγησουν σε θραυση απο εφελκυσμο γρηγοροτερα.
Ευγε senius  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tripkaos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Vigor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> ...


εχει συνδεση σιγουρα την database του φορουμ με τον σκληρο δισκο που εχει εμφυτεψει στον εγκεφαλο του σαν τον τζονυ μνημονικ οποιος θυματε την ταινια με τον κιανου ριβς  ::

----------


## senius

Σήμερα έγινε σύνδεση νέου client του *johnkalli (#12571)*, απο Βοτανικό.
Καλορίζικος Γιάννη και καλα traffic.

O κόμβος αντέχει για πολλά ακόμα.
 ::   ::

----------


## senius

Στην αρχή του topic εχει αναφερθεί να αποσταλεί pm από τους client (εστω και προσωρινά) για σύνδεση στο AP του κόμβου.

Δεν έχει κοπεί κανένας μέχρι τώρα.

Εχει αρχίσει βρε παιδιά να υπάρχει *πρόβλημα* σε αυτό και ειδικά στους δηλωμένους clients.

Τι να κάνω?

Που είναι τα pm σας?
*
LIMIT ?*

Δεν θα το ήθελα.

Υπενθυμίζω οτι το *AP* εξυπηρετεί και την Πλατεία του Θησείου, όπως και το Γκαζοχώρι.

Ενα pm βρε παιδιά δεν κοστίζει.

33 mac addres???

Δεν θέλω να τους κόψω.

----------


## commando

φιλε Senius βγαλε αμεσως η κοψε την φωτο με τις ΜΑC μπορει καποιος να κλωνοποιησει μια MAC απο αυτους που εχεις με προσβαση κ να μπει εστω κ αν τον κοψεις  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 

edit ok

----------


## senius

commando, done.
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Εγιναν κάποια restart στο router, διότι εδώ και δέκα μέρες υπάρχει ένα κόλλημα στην δρομολόγηση, απο εμένα προς τά Νότια προάστεια, οπου τελικά δεν ξέρουμε ακόμα που οφείλεται.

Επίσης σε αναμονή ο κόμβος, για την σύνδεση νέου link με τον Top #3210.

----------


## JollyRoger

και? διορθώθηκε τίποτα με το restart?...

αυτό που σου είπα στο "που δεν φτάνω σήμερα" το κοιτάξατε?

----------


## senius

> και? διορθώθηκε τίποτα με το restart?...
> αυτό που σου είπα στο "που δεν φτάνω σήμερα" το κοιτάξατε?


Οχι Μιχάλη, δεν άλλαξε κάτι στην διαδρομή, κόβεται ή στον anman ή στον aries_manos.
Στον aries_manos στάλθηκε σχετικό pm, το πρωϊ.
Το απόγευμα θα το δει ο badge με τον yang, απο μεριάς του anman.
Κάπου απο Καλλιθέα μεριά ισως κολλάει.


```
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: router.nasos765.awmn [10.15.172.1]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-senius.anman.awmn [10.2.173.102]
  3     1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  manosrouter.anman.awmn [10.17.131.201]
  4     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-anman.sw1jra.awmn [10.17.131.242]
  5  gw-anman.sw1jra.awmn [10.17.131.242]  αναφορές: Δεν είναι δυνατή η πρόσβαση
 στο δίκτυο προορισμού.

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

Κολλάει στον *anman*.

Αν κλείσω το λινκ με anman, κολλάει αλλού:


```
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: router.nasos765.awmn [10.15.172.1]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-warlock2senius.warlock.awmn [10.2.158.253]
  3     1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  gw-warlock.sw1jrb.awmn [10.17.128.25]
  4     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-sw1jrb.sw1hfq.awmn [10.17.128.18]
  5     8 ms    11 ms     2 ms  gw-sw1hfq.sw1jra.awmn [10.17.127.91]
  6  gw-sw1hfq.sw1jra.awmn [10.17.127.91]  αναφορές: Δεν είναι δυνατή η πρόσβαση
 στο δίκτυο προορισμού.

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

Δες και την αναποδη διαδρομη απο Αγιο δημητριο:




> Δεν μπορω να το εξηγησω ..φτανω στον Βασιλη (*djbill*) μεσω εσενα, αλλα δεν φτανω σε εσενα *senius*.......    
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\pc1>tracert 10.2.173.1
> 
> Tracing route to 10.2.173.1 over a maximum of 30 hops
> ...

----------


## senius

Σήμερα βγήκε νέο b.b. link με τον *top #3210* από Νίκαια.

Αντε να ανεβαίνουν τα traffic.!!!

Ευχαριστώ τον *Γιάννη jntou* για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια του , *τον Χάρη MEW #588* και φυσικά τον *Κώστα Thunder(costas43gr)* για τα λογισμικά. του.

Ενημερώθηκε το Wind και η αρχική σελίδα.
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nikpanGR

έτσι..έτσι....  ::

----------


## acoul

είσαι πιατάκιας ... !!

----------


## senius

> είσαι πιατάκιας ... !!


Οχι εγώ.
 ::  Ο Γιάννης ο *jntou*.
 :: 
Που να δεις Αλέξανδρε και με τον dait (κορυφή Υμηττού), τι traffic θα περνάει !!

Τα τρεξίματα δικαιώνονται.
 ::   ::

----------


## JB172

Μεγιά το link Κώστα.
Καλό traffic.  ::

----------


## fengi1

Της ποιο θερμες ευχες μου .
καλους απογονους ( πακετα 10110111 , 11001011 , ....κ.λ.π. )

----------


## klarabel

Ετσι μπράβο να ανεβαίνει ο κόμβος. Καλορίζικο το νέο λίνκ, με πολλή κίνηση και ακόμα περισσότερα routes.
Γειά σου Κώτσο !!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## PIT

Καλοριζικο Κωστα!!!  ::   ::  

Και με πολυ traffic  ::   ::

----------


## senius

> Καλοριζικο Κωστα!!!   
> 
> Και με πολυ *traffic*


Ναι, έχεις δίκιο Βασίλη.!!!

----------


## senius

Σήμερα το βραδάκι είχαμε *ταρατσάδα* στον πανέμορφο πύργο του top #3210, μαζί με τον Γιάννη τον jntou.

Απο την μεριά του top, αλλάχτηκε το feeder (by Nvak) και το pigtail του link μας.

Αποτέλεσμα μετά τον συντονισμό το σήμα senius - top, είναι πλέον *-52*. !! 

Αντε καλά traffic.....
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## john70

Μπράβο !

Αν και δεν σε πιστεύω , που είναι οι φώτο του αχουλ???

Πολύ καλο το λινκ αυτό θα "τραβήξει" αρκετά !

----------


## senius

> Μπράβο !
> 
> Αν και *δεν σε πιστεύω* , που είναι οι φώτο του αχουλ???
> 
> Πολύ καλο το λινκ αυτό θα "τραβήξει" αρκετά !


*Περαστικά σας*, .... κύριοι.

Φώτο δεν είχε σήμερα, την πατήσαμε.

----------


## klarabel

Καλά σου λέει χωρίς φωτό που πάς ρε Καραμήτρο ??
Αντε ρε Κώτσο, μπράβο που ο κόμβος σου είναι ...τούμπανο !!! Ετσι να τον προσέχεις !!! Με καλά και ...αλφαδιασμένα λίνκ.  ::

----------


## acoul

το νέο αίμα ... γουέλ νταν, σήμερα έχουμε το ταβερνάκι στο κέντρο, θα είναι και ο ttel !!

----------


## noisyjohn

> Σήμερα βγήκε νέο b.b. link με τον *top #3210* από Νίκαια.
> 
> Αντε να ανεβαίνουν τα traffic.!!!
> 
> Ευχαριστώ τον *Γιάννη jntou* για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια του , *τον Χάρη MEW #588* και φυσικά τον *Κώστα Thunder(costas43gr)* για τα λογισμικά. του.....


Ρε τρελοκομείο σε λίγο τα κεράκια στην τούρτα γενεθλίων θα τα βάζεις για τα πιάτα σου  ::  
καλοτάξιδα !!

----------


## senius

> Ρε τρελοκομείο σε λίγο τα κεράκια στην τούρτα γενεθλίων θα τα βάζεις για τα πιάτα σου  
> καλοτάξιδα !!


Και που να δεις Γιάννη, σε λίγο το δεύτερο ταρατσο-πισι, & ιστο , με full πιάτα. Θέλω να μοιάσω τον φίλο μου τον JollyRoger σε ταχύτητες. !!

Μετά πες με τρελό. !!!!

Θα σας στέλνω τον λογαριασμό της ΔΕΗ απο τα traffic.  ::   :: 
Αναμένεται και το link, με κορυφή Υμηττού (DAIT)

 ::   ::

----------


## senius

Υπάρχει πρόβλημα μάλλον με την κάρτα prism του access point.

Την αφαίρεσα να την δοκιμάσω αλλού.

Ζητώ συγγνώμη από τους client, για λίγες ημέρες να δω τι φταίει.

----------


## spirosco

Γκουχ γκουχ... οι prism based καρτες ειναι μια λυση που εχει ξεμεινει απο την εποχη των bb στα 2.4.
Mε τις atheros πλεον -που δεν εχουν μεν καλυτερη αποδοση απο τις prism στους 2.4- ειναι ομως σαφως καλυτερα, κυριως λογω της υποστηριξης pci busmaster και γενικοτερα καλυτερης διαχειρισης του pci.

Αυτο με απλα ελληνικα σημαινει οτι η prism based καρτα θα ανεβασει περιτο load στον router, εδικα δε οταν αρχισει να αυξανει το traffic απο τους clients.

Αν δεν εχετε την δυνατοτητα να βρειτε μια συσκευη της προκοπης (π.χ. cisco340) τουλαχιστον βαλτε μια atheros.

----------


## acoul

> Γκουχ γκουχ... οι prism based καρτες ειναι μια λυση που εχει ξεμεινει απο την εποχη των bb στα 2.4.
> Mε τις atheros πλεον -που δεν εχουν μεν καλυτερη αποδοση απο τις prism στους 2.4- ειναι ομως σαφως καλυτερα, κυριως λογω της υποστηριξης pci busmaster και γενικοτερα καλυτερης διαχειρισης του pci.
> 
> Αυτο με απλα ελληνικα σημαινει οτι η prism based καρτα θα ανεβασει περιτο load στον router, εδικα δε οταν αρχισει να αυξανει το traffic απο τους clients.
> 
> Αν δεν εχετε την δυνατοτητα να βρειτε μια συσκευη της προκοπης (π.χ. cisco340) τουλαχιστον βαλτε μια atheros.


όλα τα είχαμε ακουσει, τώρα ακούσαμε και αυτό ... ο λινουξοπατέρας θέλει απλά να πει ότι το μπρίκι δεν υποστηρίζει σωστά τις prism κάρτες, κάτι το οποίο είναι γεγονός ... οι SR & XR 802.11bg σειρά της atheros έχει καλύτερη ευαισθησία από την prism ... μόνο που κοστίζουν κάτι παραπάνω ...

----------


## spirosco

Κρινοντας απο την αποχη σου Αλεξ απο τις "χρυσες εποχες" οπου καποιοι παιζαμε με 340pci/pcmcia, lmc352, senao, netgear ή δυσευρετα cisco wb340/350 στους 2.4 και χωρις αυτο το λειτουργικο που λεγεται mikrotik για το οποιο κοντευεις να χαλασεις το στομαχι σου απο τις σοδες  ::  ,μαλλον εχεις κι αλλα να ακουσεις. 

Αλλο πραγμα λοιπον το "δεν παιζει καλα σε mikrotik" κι αλλο το "δεν εχει pci busmaster support"
Επισης αλλο το "φθηνη atheros με μετρια αποδοση στους 2.4" κι αλλο "SR & XR 802.11bg που ποσο εχει ειπαμε?"

Τωρα φυσικα αν διαθετει καποιος χρηματα για SR & XR 802.11bg, ειναι προτιμοτερο να τα δωσει για μια εξωτερικη συσκευη που
1) δεν θα καταλαβει ακομη ενα slot στον router,
2) δεν θα επιβαρυνει με επιπλεον load τον router,
3) ειναι μακραν πιο αξιοπιστη λυση αν δεν χρησιμοποιησει κανεις κανα dlink,fonera ή συσκευες που λατρευουν γενικοτερα το "δαχτυλο".

Απο την αλλη βεβαια, ο καθενας κανει κουμαντο στη τσεπη του, αρα μαλλον παλι στη πεταλουδα θα καταληξουμε...

----------


## senius

Το access point είναι και πάλι *up*.!!

Αντικαταστάθηκε η Sparklan (prism) pci adapter 802.11b wl-360, με μία Level One pci (atheros) wnc-0300. 
 ::   ::

----------


## JB172

Αγαπητέ senius,
Ενα πουλάκι μου σφύριξε ότι νοικιάζεις τον κόμβο σου με όλο το traffic!
Αν αληθεύει, θα ήθελα μία ενδεικτική τιμή.
Ευχαριστώ.  ::   ::

----------


## senius

> Αγαπητέ senius,
> Ενα πουλάκι μου σφύριξε ότι νοικιάζεις τον κόμβο σου με όλο το traffic!
> Αν αληθεύει, θα ήθελα μία ενδεικτική τιμή.
> Ευχαριστώ.


Οντως δεν με συμφέρει πλέον για λόγους κατανάλωσης ΔΕΗ.

Θα ήθελα να γίνω client στον κόμβο senius.
 :: 

Δείτε και πείτε μου :

----------


## senius

H mac adress *00:4F:62:0D:54:23* που εχει συνδεθεί στο ap και κατεβάζει με 3,5 mbp/s, παρακαλώ να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου για να του δοθεί *static ip*.

Μέχρι τότε ..... limit.

----------


## noisyjohn

Kαλό εργαλείο μάστορα, χτυπάει και 4 άμα λάχει να 'ούμ ...
.........

πλεονεξία ε;;
δεν μου έφταναν τα ΒΒ ήθελα και ap client ...
 ::   ::

----------


## senius

Ο κόμβος senius #10636 παίζει πλέον με *quagga 0.98.6-5*

Ευχαριστώ τους *JB172* & *Thunder (costas43GR)*, για την άμεση ανταπόκριση τους.

EDIT : τα traffic στην υπογραφή μου, θα δείξουν αν πάμε καλύτερα, τις επόμενες ημέρες.

Ευχομαι *Acinonyx* να είσαι μέσα, οπως πάντα άλλωστε.!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Επειτα απο μία ομαδική παραγγελία που έγινε σε voltamperometra από εδώ :
viewtopic.php?f=23&t=34455&start=0

έφτασε στα χέρια μου το φανταστικό όργανο μετρήσεων.

*Φανταστικό.!!*

Το έχω από το περασμένο Σάββατο στα χέρια μου.

Εχει 6 διαφορετικές ενδείξεις : ρολόϊ, volt, amper, VA(x0.6 Watt) , ωρα πραγματικής λειτουργίας, χρέωση watt σε euro.
 ::  


*Μετρήσεις που έκανα στον κόμβο μου και στα παρελκόμενα του, πρίν το βάλω μόνιμα στο router, σε VA (δηλαδή x0.6 Watt)) :*

Router (PIII 933, with 5 links + 1 ap) : 66 VA(x0.6 Watt) (low traffic), 81 VA(x0.6 Watt) (full traffic)
UPS 750 VA : 25 VA(x0.6 Watt)
Dlink- 900ap : 4 VA(x0.6 Watt) (χωρις traffic)
Switch 1 προς 5 : 4 VA(x0.6 Watt)
Η/Υ (Core II στα 3200, 2 giga ram, 4 x hard disk 300 giga, καρτα γραφικων 7600/512, κάρτα tv) : 210 VA(x0.6 Watt)
Monitor tft 17'' : 30 VA(x0.6 Watt)
Laptop Core II 2 giga ram, 2X hard disk100 giga, 7600/256/καρτα γραφικων, 17.4 tft : 45 VA(x0.6 Watt)

Το υπολόγισα με 0.09584 που είναι τα δεύτερα σε κατανομή κατανάλωσης 820 ΩΧΒ, χρέωση της ΔΕΗ.

Δηλ βάση ΔΕΗ σήμερα : Οι πρωτες 820 ΩΧΒ τιμολογούνται με 0,07521 euro
Οι επόμενες 820 ΩΧΒ τιμολογούνται με 0,09584 euro
Οι επόμενες τάδε ΩΧΒ τιμολογούνται με 0,11764 euro
Οι επόμενες τάδε ΩΧΒ τιμολογούνται με 0,15737euro.

Σε αυτήν την κλίμακα έφτασα δουλεύοντας router & server, με αποτέλεσμα 495 euro το τετράμηνο.

Καλά γλέντια σε όλους μας.  ::   :: 
Αλλωστε χόμπι είναι.

Φανταστείτε ότι μια τηλεόραση 20'' έχει κατανάλωση 89 VA(x0.6 Watt)

Ο λογαριασμός της ΔΕΗ τα τελευταία 2 τετράμηνα μου ήρθε, * 450 euro* το ενα τετράμηνο και *490 euro* το τελευταίο.!

Θα βάλω κάποια πράγματα στην θέση τους τελικά και όχι τίποτες άλλο η ΔΕΗ πήρε 7% αύξηση απο αρχές Δεκέμβρη.  ::   :: 

Το κακό είναι, ότι ετοιμάζονται υπηρεσίες με server.  :: 

Edit : Εγινε κάποια διόρθωση στα VA

----------


## commando

VA*0.6=WATT

----------


## senius

> VA*0.6=WATT


Ευχαριστώ Γιώργο δεν το είχα διευκρινήσει, το διόρθωσα πιό πάνω.

----------


## commando

no problemo

----------


## senius

Απο τις 12,00 το πρωί έγιναν εργασίες μαζί με τον djbill, στον κόμβο.

Ρυθμίστηκαν και καθαρίστηκαν τα πιάτα και τα feeder, συντονισμός των b.b. link απο την αρχή.

Τοποθέτηση lan καλωδίου σε σωλήνα kouvidis, για server.  ::

----------


## badge

> Τοποθέτηση lan καλωδίου σε σωλήνα kouvidis, για server


Τι είναι αυτό που μυρίζει στον αέρα; Μμμ, services  ::  
Και βλέπω και ένα μπαλόνι να φουσκώνει... α, εντάξει, δεν είναι μπαλόνι, ο λογαριασμός της ΔΕΗ είναι.
Γεια σου Κώστα μερακλή  ::

----------


## senius

> Γεια σου Κώστα μερακλή


Αξιζε τον κόπο το κεντράρισμα  ::   ::

----------


## senius

Ο κόμβος senius #10636, άλλαξε την quagga απο 0.98.6-5 στην παλαιότερη quagga 0.98.6.

Τα trafic από την ημέρα που περάστηκε η νέα quagga σαν διά μαγείας έπεσαν.

Τώρα θα δούμε αν ήταν λάθος μου ή πραγματικότητα,ο καιρός θα δείξει.  :: 

After :

----------


## gRooV

> Ο κόμβος senius #10636, άλλαξε την quagga απο 0.98.6-5 στην παλαιότερη quagga 0.98.6.
> 
> Τα trafic από την ημέρα που περάστηκε η νέα quagga σαν διά μαγείας έπεσαν.
> 
> Τώρα θα δούμε αν ήταν λάθος μου ή πραγματικότητα,ο καιρός θα δείξει. 
> 
> After :


Δοκίμασε να περάσεις το rοuting-test του mikrotik, κάνει παπάδες και ανεβάζει και τα τράφικ! Ψάξε παλαιότερες αναφορές στο φόρουμ!  ::

----------


## enaon

ποτέ δεν ξέρεις..
Εμένα μου έπεσε η κατανάλωση στο αυτοκίνητο και πάει και πιο γρήγορα λίγο, θα βάλω πάλι την παλιά quagga να δω αν είναι ιδέα μου.

----------


## john70

> Ο κόμβος senius #10636, άλλαξε την quagga απο 0.98.6-5 στην παλαιότερη quagga 0.98.6.
> 
> Τα trafic από την ημέρα που περάστηκε η νέα quagga σαν διά μαγείας έπεσαν.
> 
> Τώρα θα δούμε αν ήταν λάθος μου ή πραγματικότητα,ο καιρός θα δείξει. 
> 
> After :



???? Περίεργα μας τα λές , τα routes που έχεις είναι τα ίδια ?

----------


## manoskol

Θεε μου τι αλλο θα διαβασουμε εδω μέσα!  ::  
Ρε ανθρωπε του Θεου...,οταν αλλαξες στην νεα quagga, 
οι γειτονες σου επειδη σταματησες να δρομολογεις για 
να ενα μικρο διαστημα διαλεξαν να δρομολογηθουν απο αλλου....
Με παρακολουθεις ετσι?
Οταν ξανα σηκωσες τον router σου... οι γειτονές σου κρατησαν
τις αλλες διαδρομές, που ειναι ισες ή μικροτερες σε κομβους (hops) 
από οτι να περασουν απο εσενα, οποτε μεχρι να πεσουν για καποιο
λογο οι διαδρομές εκεινες (υποθετοντας πάντα οτι οι ροη δεδομενων
στο δικτυο παραμένει περιπου η ιδια περιοδικα - που γενικα δεν συμβαινει)
τοτε κάποια στιγμη θα δεις τo ιδιο traffic...μπορει να γινει μετα απο μια ημερα...
μπορει να γινει και μετα απο μια εβδομαδα...
*αλλα προς Θεου οι Routers δεν δημιουργουν traffic βρε χριστιανε μου!
Το δρομολογουν (για αυτο λεγονται δρομολογητες!) ελεος πια
διαβαστε τι γραφετε! Εχει γινει ενα απεραντο μπουρδολογιο εδω μεσα....*

----------


## NetTraptor

Manoskol σταμάτα να λες ψέματα στον άνθρωπο...ELEOS  ::  
Είσαι γνωστός ψεύτης. Σε έχω σταμπάρει!
Πχ υποσχέθηκες κάτι μέσο του badge ... τελικά δεν παρέλαβα κάτι!  ::

----------


## manoskol

Μην γινεσαι πεζος..next time....  ::

----------


## Vigor

*Οι πύλες του ανεξήγητου*
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=31604 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=31604 Internet
Να ευθυνόταν καμια προβληματική quagga και τότε?  ::   :: 
Χρήζει διαλεύκανσης δια της μεθόδου απάλειψης της φαινόμενης κατάστασης ή επαναφοράς του συνεχούς μέσω εφαρμογής διαδοχικών ισοσκελισμών?

----------


## acoul

όπως καταλαβαίνεις Κώστα, στο forum και στο δίκτυο γενικότερα, έχουμε, λίγους και εκλεκτούς ευτυχώς, τεράστιους και πελώριους, που με ευγένεια, χωρίς κόμπλεξ πληκτρολογίου ή έντονης στέρησης πεταλούδας, σπεύδουν να διορθώσουν και υποδείξουν τις σωστές κατευθύνσεις σε τυχόν παραδρομές που μπορεί να προκύπτουν κατά καιρούς ... ο nikpan το έπιασε για το dayting αλλά ο έχων το πρόβλημα, ο υποφαινόμενος σπικ φορ γιορ σελφ δεν αποτελεί εξαίρεση, ποτέ δεν το παραδέχεται ... !!

υποκλίνομαι για μια ακόμη φορά στους ισχυρούς γνώστες του καπακλοπα !! Αχ κουνελάκι, κουνελάκι, ξύλο που θα το φας, μέσα στο ξένο περιβολάκι, τρύπες γιατί τρυπάς !!

----------


## john70

> Manoskol σταμάτα να λες ψέματα στον άνθρωπο...ELEOS  
> Είσαι γνωστός ψεύτης. Σε έχω σταμπάρει!
> Πχ υποσχέθηκες κάτι μέσο του badge ... τελικά δεν παρέλαβα κάτι!


++++ Είναι γνωστό κακό παιδί ο Μάνος ..... και όλα ξεκινούν απο την επιρροή που του ασκεί ο άλλος εκεί στην δουλεία του...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

no problem, βγαζουμε link συνέχεια και υπηρεσίες, διαδρομές διαλεγμένες.  ::  

Ευχαριστώ και προς Θεού δεν έχω κάτι με κανέναν, ούτε ήθελα να προσβάλω κανέναν, ο κάθε ένας προσπαθεί με τον τρόπο του, για το καλύτερο του δικτύου.

*ΑΛΛΩΣΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΒΛΑΚΩΔΕΣ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΑ, ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΣΧΕΣΗ (QUAGGA) ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΩ ΓΙΑ ΛΙΓΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ (QUAGGA new version)*.

Μαζί κι εγώ μαζί σας στο να* μην* συμβάλω στην μαύρη τρύπα, που ποτέ ο κόμβος μου 11 μήνες τώρα υπήρξε με όλες τις version quagga που εκδόθηκαν.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις *απαντήσεις* σας σε σχέση με την παρατήρηση μου που ηταν άσχετη και βλακώδες.

Νέος είμαι, μαθαίνω.

Δεν φταίτε εσείς αλλά ο router και το μυαλό μου.

*Κατατοπίστηκα* και μάλιστα θα μεταβιβάσω τα φώτα σας στους νεότερους μου.

ΣΤΟ ΥΠΟΨΗΝ.

Αλλωστε δεν εχω κάτι με κανέναν και ούτε κάποιος με μένα, φαντάζομαι.

Ολες οι συμβουλές καλοπροαίρετες.

Ο διάλογος και η αλληλοβοήθεια είναι το παράδειγμα για το AWMN που το έχουμε άλλωστε.

Δεν έχω λόγια να εκφραστώ.  ::  

Πάντα οι φιλικές σχέσεις.

Κώστας
#10636
senius

----------


## PIT

Πω Πω τι μπουρι ειναι αυτο ρε Κωστα!!! 

Φοραει και φιλτροχωανη???  ::  

Παντα τετοια  ::

----------


## acoul

Κώστα, κράτα το afterburner για τις ταράτσες ... εδώ στα φόρα είναι για τις γατουλες δίπλα στο τζάκι ... για να δούμε ποιός κάνει ταράτσες με χιόνια και έχει τις πιο γερές αμυγδαλές ... οεο ... ποιός είπε ότι το AWMN δεν είναι extreme sport !!

----------


## mojiro

πάτε κόντρες ε  ::

----------


## senius

Στην επιφάνεια η *πρώτη υπηρεσία* από τον *djbill* : DC HUB ( *djbill [Center Athens ]* ) με προσωρινή ip : *10.2.202.5*   ::  

Απο τους κόμβους του Κέντρου Αθήνας θα βγούνε κι άλλες υπηρεσίες.

Thanks myth.!

Απλά περιμένουμε ενεργοποίηση του dns.

Σας περιμένουμε.
 ::   :: 

Καλές γιορτές σε όλους σας.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλές Γιορτές σε όλους! Α! καλημέρα δεν είπα! καλό το dc hub το δοκίμασα και εγώ, πάντα τέτοια και μπράβο στον Myth που το έστεισε. Ρε παιδιά γιατί εμένα από χτές δεν συνδέεται έχει γίνει κατι? το network is unreachable μου γράφει!

----------


## senius

Οι κάτωθι mac, περιορίστηκαν απο το ap του κόμβου.

Εγκαταστάθηκε mac filter.

Εχουμε προαναφέρει, ότι πρέπει να αποστέλλουν *pm* για την παραμονή τους στον κόμβο, πόσο μάλλον όταν περνάει καιρός.

Παρακαλώ επειδή το *ap* του κόμβου εξυπηρετεί την Πλατεία Θησείου, όπως και το Γκαζοχώρι, να μην είμαστε αφελείς.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## senius

Σε συνεργασία με τον *djbill* απο τον κόμβο του (που μακάρι να τον είχα) που είναι άρχοντας στο είδος του στην συνεισφορά και στο στήσιμο με την βοήθεια πολλών, έριξε πολλά λεφτά ο DJBILL για σύγχρονα μηχανήματα (INTEL CORE 2 QUAD CORE Q6600 2.40 GHZ LGA775 - 1066 FSB, ram 2 giga DDR3 PC3-12800,, hard disk 3 terra, lan x1000), στήνονται full* ΥΠΗΡΕΣΊΕΣ* που θα υποστηρίζονται από του κόμβους [Athens Center] :

Προσωπικά ευχαριστώ *δεκάδες* άτομα για την συμμετοχή τους και το ενδιαφέρον τους.. Ιδιαίτερα τους : myth, nikpangr, noisyjohn, nasos765.
Τον NetTraptor για την συμμετοχή του.

*Λοιπές Υπηρεσίες και όχι μόνο:*
DC Hub 10.2.202.5 (TCP/411) dc.djbill.awmn
FTP Server 10.2.202.5 (TCP/21) ftp://ftp.djbill.awmn
Streaming (Audio) 10.2.202.5 (TCP/8000) radio.djbill
Website 10.2.202.5 (TCP/80) http://www.djbill.awmn
Website 10.2.202.5 (TCP/80) *Torrent*
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 

Είμαι τυχερός που τα *αρχεία μου* θα είναι μέσα.

Θα ήθελα να του βγάλω το καπέλο του *djbill* και να του πω μπράβο του για την σύγχρονη, συνεισφορά του στο AWMN.

----------


## Nikiforos

Αυτά είναι! μπράβο στα παιδιά, πάντα τέτοια και καλό traffic.  ::   ::

----------


## JB172

Βλέπω Βασίλη και Κώστα σηκώσατε ένα θηριάκι για σερβίρισμα υπηρεσιών.
Μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο!  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

Συγχαρητήρια για το θηριάκι.....θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλα καλούδια?

----------


## senius

Σας ευχαριστούμε όλους για το αποτέλεσμα.  ::  

Χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά να έχουμε.!

----------


## fengi1

Καλη Χρονια και με περισσοτερο Traffic Κωστα  ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 

[attachment=0:b6e6e]1319DEH.jpg[/attachment:b6e6e]

----------


## The Undertaker

::  
από που ήρθε πάλι αυτό;

----------


## fengi1

> από που ήρθε πάλι αυτό;


Απο search στο google.  ::  ασχετο.

----------


## senius

> Καλη Χρονια και με περισσοτερο Traffic Κωστα


  ::   ::  



> από που ήρθε πάλι αυτό;


Το χόμπι μας είναι ακριβό τελικά.  ::   ::

----------


## The Undertaker

κώστα, δεν το είδες καλά φαίνεται..ο λογαριασμός του fengi, έχει μεν ΤΡΙψήφιο ποσό αλλά στα πάγια.....αν ήταν εκκαθαριστικός θα συμφωνούσα..

(με την ευκαιρία, έχεις και ένα πμ νομίζω)

----------


## senius

Επειτα απο 5 μέρες στο νοσοκομείο για επέμβαση στο χέρι μου (χτύπημα στον αγκώνα και στον δείκτη, 18 ράμματα), επανήλθα δριμύτερος.

Αυτα συμβαίνουν όταν είσαι ταρατσόγατος.

Το χόμπι μας είναι λίγο τολμηρό

Με την αναρρωτική άδεια των 15 ημερών που πήρα, θα έχω αρκετό χρόνο να ασχοληθώ με το AWMN, το forum και κάποιες εκκρεμότητες δικτύωσης B.B. Link που εκκρεμούσαν στα φιλαράκια μου.

Ειλικρινά μου λείψανε.  ::

----------


## JB172

Περαστικά και με προσοχή  ::

----------


## geosid

> Επειτα απο 5 μέρες στο νοσοκομείο για επέμβαση στο χέρι μου (χτύπημα στον αγκώνα και στον δείκτη, 18 ράμματα), επανήλθα δριμύτερος.
> 
> Αυτα συμβαίνουν όταν είσαι ταρατσόγατος.
> 
> Το χόμπι μας είναι λίγο τολμηρό
> 
> Με την αναρρωτική άδεια των 15 ημερών που πήρα, θα έχω αρκετό χρόνο να ασχοληθώ με το AWMN, το forum και κάποιες εκκρεμότητες δικτύωσης B.B. Link που εκκρεμούσαν στα φιλαράκια μου.
> 
> Ειλικρινά μου λείψανε.


περαστικα και σιδερενιος .


ασε το μπλα μπλα και κανε καμια κουμπαρια  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

σιδερένιος και ανοξείδωτος !!

----------


## slapper

Περαστικά Κωστή!!!

----------


## noolis

Σου εύχομαι περαστικά κ καλή ανάρωση!
Μπράβο για τα παραπάνω!

----------


## Myth

Περαστικά ρε φίλε και όχι πολλά ζόρια...  ::

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## The Undertaker

> Επειτα απο 5 μέρες στο νοσοκομείο για επέμβαση στο χέρι μου (χτύπημα στον αγκώνα και στον δείκτη, 18 ράμματα), επανήλθα δριμύτερος.
> 
> Αυτα συμβαίνουν όταν είσαι ταρατσόγατος.
> 
> Το χόμπι μας είναι λίγο τολμηρό
> 
> Με την αναρρωτική άδεια των 15 ημερών που πήρα, θα έχω αρκετό χρόνο να ασχοληθώ με το AWMN, το forum και κάποιες εκκρεμότητες δικτύωσης B.B. Link που εκκρεμούσαν στα φιλαράκια μου.
> 
> Ειλικρινά μου λείψανε.


περαστικά κωστή...! κοίτα να μόνο να κόψεις τα ράμματα με τις ταρατσάδες!
οι εκκρεμότητες στα BB link μπορούν να περιμένουν.άλλωστε μάλλον σήμερα βράδυ φεύγω και γω για λαμία με επιστροφή την κυριακή.

----------


## senius

> περαστικά κωστή...! κοίτα να μόνο να κόψεις τα ράμματα με τις ταρατσάδες!
> οι εκκρεμότητες στα BB link μπορούν να περιμένουν.


Σας ευχαριστώ όλους σας για το ενδιαφέρον σας.

Αυτό θα πει AWMN.

Μερικά πράγματα όταν τα αγαπώ πραγματικά, δύσκολα τα απαρνιέμαι.

Θα συνεχίσω να το κάνω, γιατί έκατσα σε καλούς και δημιουργικούς *δάσκαλους* και τους ευχαριστώ για το δώρο που μου προσέφεραν.

Σε αναμονή και κεντραρίσματα ένα σωρό link τώρα.  ::

----------


## tzila

Ρε Κώστα τώρα το έμαθα ...  ::  
Περαστικά ρε θηρίο  ::   ::   ::

----------


## costas43gr

Και εγώ, τώρα το είδα, περαστικά και με το καλό μάχιμος ξανά...  ::   ::

----------


## gounara

περαστικα και σιδερενιος .  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

Περαστικά και φρονιμα,,,οχι σαν και εμένα πού με το πόδι ανέβαινα ταράτσες....Φρόνιμα......και θα γιάνει....γιατί εγώ ακόμα κουτσαίνω....

----------


## RpMz

Κακο σκυλί ψόφω δεν έχει  ::  

Περαστικά Κώστα  ::

----------


## PIT

Περαστικα Κωστα, Σιδερενιος  :: 
Με το καλο come back!!

----------


## commando

Περαστικα τι εγινε πηγες για ελευθεροπουλαδα?

----------


## klarabel

Που είσαι ρε Senius ; Επίτηδες χτύπησες για άδεια εεεεεεε??? Ομολόγησε το. Επειδή όμως υπάρχει και 1/1.000.000 να έχεις χτυπήσει στα αληθινά, σου εύχομαι περαστικά βρέ άτακτο παιδί. Είσαι ...ατακτούλης τι να κάνουμε !!!  ::

----------


## senius

> Καλορίζικο το νέο *1ο B.B. Link*, που στήθηκε σήμερα Κυριακή *14-01-2007*, με τον Philip_ (#3956) και συνδέθηκε με επιτυχία στον κόμβο του, στην περιοχή Αγία Βαρβάρα Αιγάλεω. Αναμονή τώρα γιά το *2ο B.B. Link* με τον ttel (#6275) στο Καματερό και το *3ο B,B Link* με τον NoisyJohn (#4462) στο Θησείο.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ τον Philip #633, τον nasos765 #9664, τον [email protected] #10787 και τον γιό μου gamer #10844, που με βοήθησαν να δημιουργήσω το B.B. Link, καθώς τον Αλέξανδρο (Acoul) εκ μέρους του ttel (#6275) και τον NoisyJohn (#4462) που με υποστηρίζουν να δημιουργήσω τα επόμενα B.B. Link που θα ακολουθήσουν μαζί τους.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Καλορίζικο το νέο *2ο B.B. Link*. Χθές Τετάρτη *17-01-2007*, έγινε η δεύτερη σύνδεση B.B. Link με τον ttel (#6275) στο Καματερό, με πλήρη επιτυχία. Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω και πάλι τον Φίλιππα (633) και τον Αλέξανδρο (acoul), για την πολύ καλή προσπάθεια και το ενδιαφέρον τους, για την δημιουργία αυτού του κόμβου. Αναμένεται ή δημιουργία του *3ου B.B. Link* με τον NoisyJohn (#4462) στο Θησείο. Ευχαριστώ κι εσένα Γιάννη.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Καλορίζικο το νέο 3ο B.B. Link, που στήθηκε σήμερα το απόγευμα *(25-01-2007)* με τον NoisyJohn (#4462), απο το Θησείο. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι την προσπάθεια του Γιάννη NoisyJohn#4462, του slapper (#6886) με το μαγικό του χεράκι... και του philip #633, γιά την προσπάθεια τους στο 3ο B.B. Link. Η ομάδα ανεβαίνει.....!!!!!!.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Μοναδικές στιγμές.  ::   ::  

Πριν λίγες μέρες ο κόμβος *senius* είχε γενέθλια στο πρώτο του έτος λειτουργίας.

5 βασικά link ο κόμβος senius, που έφεραν στό κέντρο Αθήνας traffic.

Δεν σταμάτησε ποτε ο* router* να δουλεύει, παρα μόνο σε updates.

Ευχαριστώ τα φιλαράκια, που δεν ειναι και λίγα, σε αυτό που με δίδαξαν .... να το κάνω καλά.

Τους βγάζω το καπέλο, χωρις να τους ονομάσω.

Ειναι πάρα πολλοί.

*Μου έμαθαν να βγάζω διαδρομές*.

Θα συνεχίσω να βγάζω B.B. Link, γιατί αυτό μου έμαθαν.

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους.

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## The Undertaker

ξεχνάς να αναφέρεις πόσους ακόμα βοήθησες να στήσουν τα δικά τους κώστα;;; 
όπως εμένα!!

----------


## senius

> ξεχνάς να αναφέρεις πόσους ακόμα βοήθησες να στήσουν τα δικά τους κώστα;;; 
> όπως εμένα!!


Υπερβολές.

----------


## The Undertaker

καλά...άσε τις μετριότητες και έλα!

----------


## senius

Τα στατιστικά του κόμβου senius και των γύρω κόμβων προσφέρονται από το *cacti* που στήθηκε στον server του djbill με βοήθεια του Thunder & Myth.

http://www.djbill.awmn/cacti/graph_view ... leaf_id=12

User : awmn
Pass : awmn

----------


## senius

Καλά δείχνει.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! cacti rulez, Myth rulez! :Stick Out Tongue: ppp

----------


## senius

Το DHCP του AP του κόμβου είναι ανοιχτό για να φιλοξενήσει αυτούς που θα έχουν laptop, για το Meeting ByteMe που θα γίνει στο Θησείο στις καφετέριες μεθαύριο απόγευμα, 9-2-08.

viewtopic.php?f=12&t=35740

Θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι και εγώ εκεί.

Ασχετα από αυτό το AP του κόμβου, πάντα είναι ανοιχτό για το Θησείο.

----------


## senius

Χιόνια στο καμπαναριό!!

Στρουλιμπουρι .... Στρουλιμπουρό......!!!
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## nOiz

Χαχαχαχ τρομερό αυτό με τον ιστό!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

*Χιόνια* Κυριακή βράδυ 23.32, senius antenna & omni 17-02-2008
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

τρελός για δέσιμο, αλλά ... ωραίος τρελός !!

----------


## commando

> τρελός για δέσιμο, αλλά ... ωραίος τρελός !!


Εγω θα φτιαξω animated gif να φαινεται και το χιονι που πεφτει!

----------


## senius

Νέος ντόπιος client *axinosp (#14565)*.

Να σαι καλά Γιώργο.!

Αυριο Σάββατο 23/02/08, σηκώνεται το 6ο νέο *if απο τον κόμβο senius*, με Ανω Νίκαια.

Νέα εξολοκλήρου δρομολόγηση με έξοδο προς Αμφιάλη και Αγ. Δημήτριο.!!!!!!!!!!!
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

> Αυριο Σάββατο 23/02/08, σηκώνεται το 6ο νέο *if απο τον κόμβο senius*, με Ανω Νίκαια.


Δεν μπόρεσε να γίνει ολοκλήρωση λόγω στο ότι δεν προλάβαμε να αγοράσουμε εξοπλισμό.

Ο λόγος :
viewtopic.php?f=48&t=2300&start=195

----------


## acoul

πας να μου φας το καλάμι ...

----------


## senius

> πας να μου φας το καλάμι ...


Οχι πολύ, έχω κι αλλους που ακολουθούν μαζί μου.
 ::

----------


## fengi1

Να σου πω ? εσυ δεν ησουν που θα εμενες στα 4 πιατα  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

> Να σου πω ? εσυ δεν ησουν που θα εμενες στα 4 πιατα


fengi1 the best:
http://www.fengi1.awmn/senius/
 ::   ::

----------


## acoul

team work !!

----------


## senius

Ενημερώθηκε η αρχική σελίδα:
 ::  


*Backbones*  


*ttel (#6275)*
SSID: Awmn-10636-6275
IEEE 802.11a
Κανάλι επικοινωνίας :	5320
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=6275
Δήμος Καματερού -- 8.835km --
Δημιουργία : 17/01/2007

*Warlock (#8266)*
SSID: Awmn-8266-10636
IEEE 802.11a
Κανάλι επικοινωνίας :	5240
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=8266
Δήμος Αθηναίων -- 2.469km --
Δημιουργία : 03/03/2007

*anman (#507*
SSID: Awmn-10636-5078
IEEE 802.11a
Κανάλι επικοινωνίας :	5280
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=5078
Δήμος Αιγάλεω -- 5.062km --
Δημιουργία : 06/04/2007

*gamer (#10844)*
SSID: Awmn-10636-10844
other (lan x1000)
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=10844
Δήμος Αθηναίων -- 0.028km --
Δημιουργία : 20/04/2007

*djbill (#10787)*
SSID: Awmn-10636-10787
IEEE 802.11a
Κανάλι επικοινωνίας :	5465
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=10787
Δήμος Αθηναίων -- 0.427km --
Δημιουργία : 29/05/2007

*TOP (#3210)*
SSID: Awmn-10636-3210
IEEE 802.11a
Κανάλι επικοινωνίας :	5530
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=3210
Δήμος Αιγάλεω -- 3.692km --	
Δημιουργία : 27/09/2007

*blucky (#14209)*
SSID: Awmn-10636-14209
IEEE 802.11a
Κανάλι επικοινωνίας :	5200
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=14209
Δήμος Νικαίας -- 7.296km --
Δημιουργία : 01/03/2008

*Nikiforos (#12633)*
SSID: Awmn-10636-12633
IEEE 802.11a
Κανάλι επικοινωνίας :	5610
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=12633
Δήμος Αθηναίων -- 3.864km --
Δημιουργία : 01/03/2008


*1ο Access Point*  

SSID: *awmn-10636_senius-AP*
IEEE 802.11b 
Κανάλι : 8 (2447)
Το Access Point, καλύπτει την Πλατεία Θησείου καθώς και το Γκαζοχώρι.

*2ο Access Point*  

SSID: *awmn-senius-Ap*
IEEE 802.11b
Κανάλι : 1 (2412)
(Τοπική χρήση with internal antenna, για τις γύρω πολυκατοικίες.)




*Clients #1* 
*awmn-10636_senius-AP*
Κανάλι : 8 (2447)

*nivop (#775*
IEEE 802.11b
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=7758
Δήμος Ιλίου (Νέων Λιοσίων) -- 6.098km --
Δημιουργία : 07/07/2007

*arman (#12156)*
IEEE 802.11b
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=12156
Δήμος Ταύρου -- 1.923km --
Δημιουργία : 08/08/2007

*johnkalli (#12571)*
IEEE 802.11b
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=12571
Δήμος Αθηναίων -- 0.611km --
Δημιουργία : 07/09/2007

*bolkasAP_billRS (#13483)*
IEEE 802.11b
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=13483
Δήμος Αγίων Αναργύρων -- 6.097km --
Δημιουργία : 17/12/07

*johnppetrak (#14161)*
IEEE 802.11b
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=14161
Δήμος Ταύρου -- 2.285km --
Δημιουργία : 12/20/07

*aigkos (#1397*
IEEE 802.11b
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=13978
Δήμος Αιγάλεω -- 4.761km --
Δημιουργία : 12/26/07

*axinosp (#14565)*
IEEE 802.11b
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=14565
Δήμος Αθηναίων -- 0.517km --
Δημιουργία : 21/02/08

*dimitriospp (#14641)*
IEEE 802.11b
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=14641
Δήμος Αθηναίων -- 1.115km --
Δημιουργία : 01/03/08


*Clients #2* 
*awmn-senius-Ap*
Κανάλι : 1 (2412)

*jjohn (#14230)*
IEEE 802.11b
Laptop - Wifi
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=14230
Δήμος Αθηναίων -- 0.019km --
Δημιουργία : 31/12/07

*catherine (#14232)*
IEEE 802.11b
Laptop - Wifi
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=14232
Δήμος Αθηναίων -- 0.018km --
Δημιουργία : 01/01/08


 ::   ::   ::   ::  

Και συνεχίζουμε...
 ::

----------


## klarabel

Tελικά το ........Μεγαθήριος πήγε σε λάθος κόμβο !!!!!!!!!!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## senius

> Tελικά το ........Μεγαθήριος πήγε σε λάθος κόμβο !!!!!!!!!!!!!


Α βρε Κώστα.

Λοιπόν ο κόμβος κλειδί είναι ο *blucky (#14209)* στην Ανω Νίκαια.

Θα στηθεί από την αρχή απο nasos765 & senius σε δύο εβδομάδες περίπου, έχει ήδη 4 λινκ + ενα που θα κάνει με Αιγάλεω.

Τα 4 link τα έφτιαξε, χωρίς να ποστάρει καν και πουθενά.

*Δεν χρειάζεται να κάνει scan* απο την ταράτσα του, αν δείτε θέα θα το καταλάβετε.


Εχει *ενα* 6ο if ακόμα ελεύθερο, για δρομολόγηση κλειδί.

Οποιος ενδιαφέρετε ας στείλει pm σε μένα : [email protected]

 ::   ::  

Η θέα του κόμβου blucky (#14209) Ανω Νίκαια:

----------


## B52

Απο ποια περιοχη ειναι οι photos ?

edit : Ακυρο... Ανω Νικαια...  ::

----------


## senius

Γιά την ιστορία πρίν πολύ καιρό:



> Τι να πώ βρe nasos765, οι προσδοκίες σου, είναι ευχές απο μένα.
> *Ενα μεγάλο μπράβο* στα άτομα που βοήθησαν να στηθεί το τρίτο κατα σειρά b.b. link του nasos765.
> 
> Περιμένουμε τώρα το ενδιαφέρον για τα άλλα 3 if που έχει ελεύθερα, με ποιούς θα συνδεθεί...............
> ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ποιός θα συνδέσει εμένα με τον nasos765.!!!


  ::  




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ποιός θα συνδέσει εμένα με τον nasos765.!!!
> 
> 
> Εχω βρει ενα μεταχειρισμενο Caterpilar με ερπηστριες, θες να σου δωσω ''προσβαση'' για κανα μηνα να κανεις δουλεια  
> Το μικρο βουναλακι να προσεξεις, ειναι λιγο υπουλο, μετα εχει παραλια.....και κατηφορα...      
> (εισαι οκ εδω και ωρα)


Σήμερα λοιπόν 07-03-08, εγινε tracert στον nasos765 κι έβγαλε αυτό:



> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς nasos765 10.15.172.1 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
> 2 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-senius.blucky.awmn [10.2.173.114]
> 3 4 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.15.172.1
> 
> Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.


  :: 
Μπράβο σε αυτούς που βοήθησαν στο αποτέλεσμα, συνεχίζουμε το άνοιγμα με κόμβους: nasos765, romeo, quam, blucky, digenis, myth.  ::

----------


## commando

κανε και μια υπενθυμιση για Nagios στο blucky γιατι οι admins σε γραψανε κανονικα.

----------


## senius

> ```
> |------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
> |                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
> |                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
> |------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
> |                      router.fengi1.awmn -    0 |   76 |   76 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
> |                            10.2.158.249 -    0 |   76 |   76 |    0 |    1 |   16 |    0 |
> |                            10.2.158.254 -    0 |   76 |   76 |    0 |    1 |   16 |    0 |
> |                   gw-senius.blucky.awmn -    0 |   76 |   76 |    0 |    2 |   16 |    0 |
> ...


Καματερο- Πειραιας μέσω Αγιου Δημητρίου (10.15.172.145, nasos765) με 4 hop.... σωστός.!!!!
Ειναι αυτά που λέμε για τις έξυπνες διαδρομές, *ας μείνουν οι κακίες τους, δεν πειράζει*.
Τα μυαλά.... είναι ο Νίκος.!
 ::   ::   :: 
Συνεχίζουμε.....

----------


## senius

*Η διαφήμιση* είναι ότι καλύτερο, οπότε δεν εχω κάτι να πώ:
viewtopic.php?f=52&t=33522&start=120
viewtopic.php?f=52&t=36284

Και μην πείτε ότι με τρώει.
 ::

----------


## lakis

Κώστα μπορείς να σηκώσεις το Link 8221/9664.
Πρέπει να λείπει ο Νάσος.
Γιατί δεν βάζετε το pico και μία μπαταρία;
Σε μένα το σύστημα δούλεψε μία χαρά. Δεν κατάλαβε τις διακοπές.
Προσοχή οι διακοπές θα συνεχιστούν τουλάχιστον μέχρι και την Παρασκευή.
Κώστας

----------


## senius

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής Κόμβος sv1hah-and1 (#9362) Αίγινα 10.84.68.129 με

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.2.173.1
2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.2.173.114
3 1 ms 1 ms  1 ms 10.87.236.2
4 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.84.68.129

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.


Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής Κόμβος thepat2 (#3687)Καισαριανή 10.31.190.1 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.2.173.1
2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.2.173.114
3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-blucky.quam.awmn [10.87.201.193]
4 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.31.190.1

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.


Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής Κόμβος pantpant (#6021) Καλλιθέα 10.32.60.1 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.2.173.1
2 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.2.173.114
3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-blucky.quam.awmn [10.87.201.193]
4 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.32.60.1

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.


Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής Κόμβος speedy (#5091) Κερατσινι 10.84.239.65 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.2.173.1
2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.2.173.114
3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.87.236.2
4 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms ns.speedy.awmn [10.84.239.65]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.


Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής Κόμβος Trackman (#2379) Μελισσία 10.35.161.3 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.2.173.1
2 1 ms 2 ms <1 ms gw-senius.ttel.awmn [10.34.64.229]
3 1 ms <1 ms 1 ms wrc.ttel.awmn [10.34.64.5]
4 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.34.64.130
5 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.35.161.233
6 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.35.161.3

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.


Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς Κόμβος nasos765 (#9664) Αγίος Δημητριος 10.15.172.1 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.2.173.1
2 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.2.173.114
3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms router.nasos765.awmn [10.15.172.1]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.


Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: Κόμβος infosat1 (#13220) Πειραια 10.80.231.4
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.2.173.1
2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.2.173.114
3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-blucky.nasos765.awmn [10.15.172.145]
4 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-nasos765.infosat1.awmn [10.15.172.150]
5 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms delirio-server.infosat1.awmn [10.80.231.4]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.


Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: Κόμβος DAIT (#9632) κορυφή Υμηττού 10.46.79.6
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.2.173.1
2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.2.173.106
3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-djbill.dait.awmn [10.2.202.246]
4 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.46.79.129
5 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms wrap.dait.awmn [10.46.79.6]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.


Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: Κόμβος OZOnet (#329 ::  Αθήνα 10.2.19.1
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.2.173.1
2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.2.173.106
3 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-djbill.dait.awmn [10.2.202.246]
4 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.46.79.253
5 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms orion.ozonet.awmn [10.2.19.1]

παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

----------


## john70

> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής Κόμβος sv1hah-and1 (#9362) Αίγινα 10.84.68.129 με
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.2.173.1
> 2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.2.173.114
> 3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.87.236.2
> 4 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.84.68.129


Μπράβο, νά και ένα δικό μου ! μια και πιάσαμε τα νησιά , Να και η Σίφνος !

|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
| WinMTR statistics |
| Host - | Sent |Recv|Best | Avrg|Wrst|Last |
|---------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
| 10.73.106.129 - 0 | 4 | 4| 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 |
| 10.73.106.253 - 0 | 4 | 4 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 |
| 10.36.234.221 - 0 | 4 | 4 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 |
| 10.17.119.213 - 0 | 4 | 4 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 |
| 10.2.15.1 - 0 | 4| 4 | 0 | 0 | 1 | 0 |
| 10.214.1.234 - 0 | 4 | 4 | 5 | 3 | 7 | 5 |
| ___________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
WinMTR - 0.7. Copyleft @2000-2001 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir ( [email protected] )

Όχι απλά έξυπνες διαδρομές ! , "Μαγικές"  ::   ::   :: 

Edit .... 

Και μερικά "αθώα" συμπεράσματα ...

Κώστα όλα είναι στο 1 ms ... δηλαδή , τόσο μα τόσο απελπιστικά άδεια είναι τα λίνκ σου ???? Πού είναι οι "ορδές" των kbps που ζορίζονται ποίο θα περάσει απο τις "έξυπνες διαδρομές" ? 

Ά και κάτι ακόμα .... Να υποθέσω ότι είναι ακόμα ένα "τρύκ" του Acoul-ο-λογισμικού να μειώνει τους χρόνους και τις σταθερές της φυσικής ? Τι υπερ-αγωγούς και κουραφέξαλα μας κοπανάνε ας ρωτήσουν τον Αλέξανδρο  ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής Κόμβος sv1hah-and1 (#9362) Αίγινα 10.84.68.129 με
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.2.173.1
> 2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.2.173.114
> 3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.87.236.2
> 4 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.84.68.129
> 
> Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
> 
> ...


Καλωδιακά με ethernet είναι Κώστα;;  ::  Μπράβο, 1 ms παντού!!!  ::

----------


## senius

Το συγκεκριμένο tracert εγινε Σάββατο πρωι 06,30.
Δεν υπήρχε κίνηση εκεινη την στιγμή.

----------


## commando

1ms lol εχει ξεφυγει ο senius ασε ,ηθελα και εγω ασυρματο και DSL κλπ .Τερμα ο senius εφερε το FTTH στην γειτονια σας.!Απιστευτο.

----------


## bedazzled

> Τερμα ο senius *εφερε το FTTH στην γειτονια σας*.!Απιστευτο.


http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... 26#p496926
viewtopic.php?p=496926#p496926



> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> *ενδεικτικά το λέω... το h500 δεν ξέρω τι είναι...*
> 
> τα καλώδια μου απ'όσο ξέρω είναι* lmr400*
> 
> 
> Οταν ποστάρετε, να ξέρετε γιατί.
> Η μισή Νικαια και οχι μόνο, *δουλεύει καλωδιακά* .... αυτο που δεν ξέρεις.

----------


## senius

> 1ms lol εχει ξεφυγει ο senius ασε ,ηθελα και εγω ασυρματο και DSL κλπ .Τερμα ο senius εφερε το FTTH στην γειτονια σας.!Απιστευτο.


  ::   ::   ::  
Σωστός ο Γιώργος.!!!!
Αλλωστε δεν επηρεάζεις τίποτα.
Δες τώρα στον κόμβο σου.
 ::

----------


## klarabel

Πωλείται μεγαλοκόμβος όπως είναι ...επιπλωμένος. Τιμή διαπραγματεύσιμη. Πληροφορίες εντός. !!!!  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

Κώστα όλα καλά; σε χάσαμε, το χέρι εντάξει; με το που ανοίξει ο καιρός φύγαμε για πεταλούδες στον Υμηττό !!

----------


## senius

> Κώστα όλα καλά; σε χάσαμε, το χέρι εντάξει; με το που ανοίξει ο καιρός φύγαμε για πεταλούδες στον Υμηττό !!


Το χέρι δεν είναι εντάξει παρ' όλο την εγχείρηση, πρίζεται και βάζω παγοκύστες πάνω του.

Αν και εδω κι εναν μήνα την έβγαλα με βάρδιες στα νοσοκομεία μα τον πατέρα μου που τελικά την γλύτωσε, εδώ και δέκα μέρες ευχαριστιέμαι το χόμπι της ταράτσας.

Νέες γνωριμίες, νέες διαδρομές.

Το ακούσιο είναι το καλύτερο......

Ρώτα αυτούς που το ζούνε.

Ασε να απολαμβάνω τα αγαθά, οπως κι εσύ, χωρίς κακιούλες....

----------


## senius

Εγινε reboot στον κόμβο.

Τοποθέτηση lan x1000, και *8η* cm9.

----------


## gounara

Καλημερα , 
θα μας κανονισεις κανενα λινκ της προκοπης μιας και κανεισ παντρολογηματα  ::   ::

----------


## senius

Το B.B. Link *Warlock* είναι down.

O *ttel*  και *anman* υπολειτουργούν στο ήμισυ.

Θα αποκατασταθούν πριν το Πάσχα, απ' ότι υποσχέθηκαν οι άνωθεν κομβούχοι, μια που το πρόβλημα είναι σε αυτούς.

Συγγνώμη, σε όσους επηρεάζονται από αυτό.

http://10.2.173.1/graphs/

Φιλικά 

Κώστας.

----------


## acoul

αγόρι μου τίποτε δεν υπολειτουργεί! απλά το δίκτυο είναι best effort και αυτός είναι ο βασικός λόγος που βγάζουμε μπόλικα λινκ για να είμαστε άνετοι όταν πέφτουν μερικά και να μην είμαστε στην πρίζα !!

για να μην στεναχωριέσαι όμως, σήμερα είχε εκδρομούλα στην ταράτσα του ttel και ο κόμβος πλέον είναι αποκλειστικά powered by 3 alix !! 216MHz per BB link !!

αφιερωμένο για την πάρτι σου και όλες τις ταρατσάδες που έχεις κάνει για το AWMN ρε γαμώτο !! άνοιξε τα torrents άφοβα, όχι ότι είχε πρόβλημα πριν, αλλά τώρα δεν καταλαβαίνει τίποτε !!

----------


## gounara

> αγόρι μου τίποτε δεν υπολειτουργεί! απλά το δίκτυο είναι best effort και αυτός είναι ο βασικός λόγος που βγάζουμε μπόλικα λινκ για να είμαστε άνετοι όταν πέφτουν μερικά και να μην είμαστε στην πρίζα !!
> 
> για να μην στεναχωριέσαι όμως, σήμερα είχε εκδρομούλα στην ταράτσα του ttel και ο κόμβος πλέον είναι αποκλειστικά powered by 3 alix !! 216MHz per BB link !!
> 
> αφιερωμένο για την πάρτι σου και όλες τις ταρατσάδες που έχεις κάνει για το AWMN ρε γαμώτο !! άνοιξε τα torrents άφοβα, όχι ότι είχε πρόβλημα πριν, αλλά τώρα δεν καταλαβαίνει τίποτε !!



Αυτο θα φανει απο τη γραμμη gounara  ::  panpan  ::  ttel  ::  .......
που μεχρι τωρα ηταν πεθαμενο λογω ttel  ::

----------


## acoul

> που μεχρι τωρα ηταν πεθαμενο λογω ttel


προστρέχεις και είσαι απόλυτος. Το πιάτο ήταν στη σωστή θέση βάση του WiND άντε να θέλει καμιά μοίρα, οπότε το πρόβλημα ήταν εξαρχής 99.9% (βλέπεις αφήνω ένα μικρό περιθώριο λάθους) από τη μεριά του panpan.

----------


## senius

> αγόρι μου τίποτε δεν υπολειτουργεί! απλά το δίκτυο είναι best effort και αυτός είναι ο βασικός λόγος που βγάζουμε μπόλικα λινκ για να είμαστε άνετοι όταν πέφτουν μερικά και να μην είμαστε στην πρίζα !!
> 
> για να μην στεναχωριέσαι όμως, σήμερα είχε εκδρομούλα στην ταράτσα του ttel και ο κόμβος πλέον είναι αποκλειστικά powered by 3 alix !! 216MHz per BB link !!
> 
> αφιερωμένο για την πάρτι σου και όλες τις ταρατσάδες που έχεις κάνει για το AWMN ρε γαμώτο !! άνοιξε τα torrents άφοβα, όχι ότι είχε πρόβλημα πριν, αλλά τώρα δεν καταλαβαίνει τίποτε !!


Αφιερωμένο θα είναι για πάρτη μου, όταν με τα χεράκια μου, συντονίσω τους κόμβους που έχουν σχέση με τον κόμβο μου.
 :: 
Torrent δεν ανοίγω, για traffic.

Εχουμε μία κοινή αγάπη:
Τις ταρατσάδες και τις πεταλούδες.

Ειμαι πεταλουδάκιας by acoul.
 ::

----------


## acoul

> Αφιερωμένο θα είναι για πάρτη μου, όταν με τα χεράκια μου, συντονίσω τους κόμβους που έχουν σχέση με τον κόμβο μου.


οι ταράτσες μου είναι μονογαμικές ... !!

----------


## senius

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> Αφιερωμένο θα είναι για πάρτη μου, όταν με τα χεράκια μου, συντονίσω τους κόμβους που έχουν σχέση με τον κόμβο μου.
> 
> 
> οι ταράτσες μου είναι μονογαμικές ... !!


*Οκ μονογαμικέ*, σου βγάζω το καπέλο, ακολουθώ και μαθαίνω από σε, σαν ταπεινός νέοπας του AWMN.
 ::

----------


## acoul

ξέρεις πολύ καλά ότι έχεις ξεφύγει μπροστά αλλά γυρεύεις κοπλιμέντα ...  ::

----------


## senius

> ξέρεις πολύ καλά ότι έχεις ξεφύγει μπροστά αλλά γυρεύεις κοπλιμέντα ...


Λάθος πληροφορίες, κοπλιμέντα και πράσινα άλογα , τα αφήνω για τους φουρνόδαυλους.

Τα νέα είναι οτι στα ΤΕΙ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ, θα παρουσιάσουμε στήσιμο ταρατσοπισι, με όλα τα αξεσουάρ, *σε μία ώρα μάλιστα*, θα ήθελα να ήσουν παρών να μετράς ταχύτητα, ενημέρωση και χρόνο.
 ::

----------


## acoul

δεν τα χάνω αυτά το ξέρεις !!

----------


## acoul

Καλή Ανάσταση, όσο για το χρυσό καλάμι θέλει πολλές ταράτσες, αντέχεις;

----------


## senius

> Καλή Ανάσταση, όσο για το χρυσό καλάμι θέλει πολλές ταράτσες, αντέχεις;


Καλή Ανάσταση και καλό Πάσχα σε όλους μας.
Το *χρυσό καλάμι* δεν μπορώ να το πάρω, *δεν αντέχω*, δεν μου αρμόζει, θέλει γερά χέρια.....

Γενικότερα δεν μου αρμόζουν περίεργοι τίτλοι......είμαι γέρος άνθρωπος.

Μου αρέσει το σταθερό και το συνεννοήσιμο ..... και γενικότερα η καλή καρδιά, την έχουμε μέχρι τώρα, .... αμφιβάλεις Αλέξανδρε?

Εισαι από τους *the master* όλων των εποχών.
Με δίδαξες , με διδάσκεις και σου βγάζω το καπέλο....

Αντε καλή Ανάσταση και καλό Πάσχα σε σένα και στον γιο σου, φιλάκια από έναν από τους σταθερούς σημερινούς κόμβους σαν τον OZONET.
 ::

----------


## senius

Χθές 3-5-08, στις 22.00 το βράδυ χτύπησε alarm η κάμερα της ταράτσας.
Ανεβαίνοντας βλέπω το κάτωθι κι έπαθα πλάκα
Συζητώντας στο τι θέλουν εκεί πάνω, μου είπαν ότι ήθελαν να τοποθετήσουν άλλο ενα πιάτο για link
Τούς έπιασε η κάμερα ...... στα πράσα όμως:
 ::   ::

----------


## noisyjohn

::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Αυτός που είχε την μεγαλύτερη μανία για link και στο τέλος μου τα έδωσε στο χέρι,...... ήταν ο ασπρομάλλης.  ::   ::  
Αυτόφωρο.....!


 ::   ::   ::

----------


## noisyjohn

προσεχε μην πάρεις και άλλα στο χερι ...  ::

----------


## senius

> προσεχε μην πάρεις και άλλα στο χερι ...


Τελικά παρ' ολα τα μέσα και τις κάμερες που ελέγχουν τα πάντα στην ταράτσα μου, η ομάδα noisyjohn και nikpanGR, διαπέρασαν και ελέγχουν τα πάντα στον κόμβο senius.

Νοιώθω στρουθοκάμηλος.
Πάω να κρυφτώ.
Κατάφεραν τελικά να στήσουν νέο εξοπλισμό οι δυό τους στον κόμβο μου........  ::   ::   ::  

Ελεος πιά.....
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## noisyjohn

ειναι η νεα ομάδα gremlin του awwm , επιλέγουμε κόμβους για βραδινό hack και σ' όποιον αρέσουμε..
προσοχή μην ανεβαίνετε ταράτσα αν ακούσετε ύποπτους θορύβους μετά τις 23:00, κινδυνεύετε .. έχουμε ακτίνα M.I.B  ::

----------


## senius

Ξεχάστηκα, 
Επειδή δεν μασάμε,

Λοιπές υπηρεσίες :  24/7 Internet Music Studio: http://www.wasteland.gr

----------


## senius

Οι υπηρεσίες συνεχίζονται.

Παρασκευή 16/5/08 και ώρα 20.00-22.30, ο radio wasteland http://www.wasteland.gr 24/7, από το studio djbill, θα πραγματοποιήσει *live* εκπομπή με γρήγορο *rock classic*, για τους fan του είδους.

Ενα σας λέω, στα μικρόφωνα & τις επιλογές: *djbill & senius*
ΧΑΜΟΣ.  ::   ::   ::  

Προσωπικά θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω τους παραγωγούς το radio wasteland για την εμπιστοσύνη τους.
Μπράβο για την προσπάθεια τους.
 ::  
Πέρα από το radio noisyjohn & nikpanGR, θα υπάρχει αναμετάδοση απο radio fengi1.


EDIT: Πάει το studio djbill..........
 ::

----------


## nikpanGR

Xρονια Καλά Κωστα να είσαι πάντα ετοιμοπόλεμος και δυνατός για τις εφορμήσεις σου και τα  ::  έξυπνα διαδρομάκια σου  ::

----------


## gounara

Φιλε Κωστα χρονια πολλα 
Παντα γερός και δυνατος





 ::  fm community exists

----------


## romias

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ  ::

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά, σε όλους τους εορταζόμενους και όχι μόνο.

Σας ευχαριστώ που με θυμηθήκατε.

Με υγεία σε σας και τις οικογένειες σας.

Ενας παλαβός και τρελός, *cowboy*!
 :: 


Edit: Κερνάω δώρα, όπως b.b link.
Στηλ' τε e-mail για παντρέματα by senius.!

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα! χρόνια πολλά και καλά με πολλά bb links! κέρνα και εμάς μερικά ε?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Ειχα καιρό να μπω στο AP του κόμβου μου.

Ειδα οτι υπάρχουν αρκετοί που έχουν συνδεθεί με DHCP , χωρίς να στείλουν PM.

Οι παρακάτω mac address ( όχι και λίγες), προσωρινά, *τέθηκαν εκτός* μέχρι να γίνει γνωστή η ταυτότητα τους και να σταλεί PM απο τους κατόχους, για την μόνιμη ενεργοποίηση τους..... που δεν νομίιζω.

Θα ήθελα να επαναλάβω ότι το AP του κόμβου, εξυπηρετεί τους επισκέπτες τόσο το Θησείο, όσο και το Γκαζοχώρι.

Ταυτόχρονα, 60 άτομα συνδεδεμένοι δεν νομίζω ότι είναι το καλύτερο.

Μπουκώνει το φουκαριάρικο.

Είναι καλοκαίρι, έχει κόσμο η περιοχή.

Ευχαριστώ, Κώστας.

ΟΙ mac address που τέθηκαν εκτός:

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! πωπω λαός!!!! χαμός γίνεται! θα σε ρουφήξουνε ρε συ!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Αναπροσαρμογή στο Cacti:
http://www.djbill.awmn/cacti/graph_view ... leaf_id=88

http://www.djbill.awmn/cacti

User: awmn
Pass: awmn
 ::

----------


## senius

Νεος 11ος client συνδέθηκε.
*kaisaras (#15362).*
Καλά traffic Στάθη.!  ::  
Περάσαμε ωραία ταρατσάδα σήμερα, μαζί με τον djbill.

Επίσης υπήρχαν περίπου 30 mac address, που είχαν συνδεθεί επάνω στο AP του κόμβου τον τελευταίο μήνα, απομονώθηκαν μαζί με καμία 50 mac που απομόνωσα πριν ένα μήνα.

Το AP του κόμβο αντέχει να συνδέσει αρκετούς.

Στείλτε pm βρε παίδες, να ξέρουμε τι γίνεται.

----------


## geosid

> Νεος 11ος client συνδέθηκε.
> *kaisaras (#15362).*
> 
> Το AP του κόμβο αντέχει να συνδέσει αρκετούς.
> 
> Στείλτε pm βρε παίδες, να ξέρουμε τι γίνεται.


τη να κανεις τους 11 πελατες αν το ΑΡ μοιραζει 5.5mbps ? βασανιζοντε ολοι μαζι . σκοποσ ειναι να μπορουν εκτος ολων των αλλων να χαρουν και τις ταχυτητες που προσφερει το δικτυο . Αυτο δεν ισχυει μονο για σενα αλλα και για οσους κομβους εχουν πολλους πελατες πανω τους , ξερεις τι ειναι να σου λεει ο αλλος οτι συνδεθηκε σε αλλο ΑΡ επειδη σε αυτο που ηταν πριν κατεβαζε με την εκρηκτικη ταχυτητα των 70κβ/ς ? οταν οι περισσοτεροι κομβοι κατεβαζουν με πανω απο 3mb/sec .

----------


## senius

Φίλε Γιώργο, ετοιμάζεται 2ο Ap.

Το Θησείο , το Γκαζοχώρι και οι πλατείες εδώ γύρω, μάλλον το χρειάζονται.
 ::  
Αρκεί να στέλνουν pm.

----------


## geosid

> Φίλε Γιώργο, ετοιμάζεται 2ο Ap.
> 
> Το Θησείο , το Γκαζοχώρι και οι πλατείες εδώ γύρω, μάλλον το χρειάζονται.
>  
> Αρκεί να στέλνουν pm.


Oti πεις πολλη αγαπημενε μου syν awmnιτη πρεπει να ετοιμασουμε κανα μeeting να θυμηθουμε τις παλιες καλες εποχες FILARAKO

----------


## senius

μεσα ειμαι με 1000!!
 ::

----------


## geosid

> μεσα ειμαι με 1000!!


εσυ θα βαλεις το τραπεζι και εγω τις χαρτοπετσετες  ::

----------


## fengi1

Ασε τις χαρτοπετσετες μουτρο και αδειασε τον καταψυκτη .  ::  



ακατανομαστε 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lY5jOKLQHCg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAFGx...eature=related

----------


## geosid

απο τη παραγωγη στη καταναλωση

----------


## senius

kaisaras (#15362), client.

Κατασκευή καλωδίων, με σωλήνα koubidis.

 ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Οι σωλήνες αυτοί για ένα καλώδιο που είναι σχεδιασμένο για εξωτερικούς χώρους, το θεωρώ overkill (εγώ έχω μόνο γύρω από το καλώδιο ρεύματος και το utp που κατεβαίνει παράλληλα), αλλά ποτέ δεν είναι κακό. 

Μου φαίνεται πάντως ότι έχεις ζορίσει αρκετά το lmr στην κούρμπα πριν μπει στο κουτί. Ή δεν μασάει;

Καλορίζικος πάντως.

----------


## commando

> απο τη παραγωγη στη καταναλωση


Δεν το λυποσουνα τον καημενο?

----------


## Chrisov

Καλορίζικος και καλά traffic

----------


## Vigor

> Μου φαίνεται πάντως ότι έχεις ζορίσει αρκετά το lmr στην κούρμπα πριν μπει στο κουτί. Ή δεν μασάει;


Το αυτό πιστεύω και εγώ.

Εφόσον έχουν τηρηθεί οι προδιαγραφές του Aircom+ (*Min. bending radius 55mm*) τότε δεν τίθεται θέμα.
Από καλώδιο σε καλώδιο όμως τα χαρακτηριστικά αυτά αλλάζουν.

----------


## nikpanGR

Aλλη μια κατασκευη By senius...ΚαλοΤραφικος......  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

ωραία κατασκευή, για άλλη μια φορά μπράβο και καλά traffic! άντε και σε κόμβο ε?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Η αγάπη μου σε όλους.....
 :: 
Tnx

----------


## senius

Καλημέρα, λόγω της απαίτησης του κόμβου, από traffic & κίνηση και μάλιστα σε* νεκρή περίοδο*, αντικαταστάθηκε το motherboard & ο επεξεργαστής, με ταχύτερα.

Από σήμερα ο κόμβος δουλεύει σε *Auto*, λόγω χαλάρωσης κ διακοπών, (άλλωστε έτσι δούλευε μήνες, έχω να ανέβω κάτι μήνες στην ταράτσα, διότι δεν χρειάστηκε ποτέ).

Η exrta 5ara cm μόνωση από το DOW στο ταρατσοπισι, + οι 4χ 6αρες αντηρίδες στην κορυφή του ιστού, + οι δύο τούμπο 1.5'' σωλήνες που δένουν πάνω στον ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα στο ύψος του 1.80 m, στο συνολικό ύψος του ιστού 3.8 m, εφεραν τα αποτελέσματα αυτά (φιλοξενεί 6 πιάτα 80 cm & 1χ 1.10m, δεν χρειάστηκαν τίποτα από συντήρηση, από τς 15-01-07 που λειτουργεί ο κόμβος).

Καλές διακοπές σε όλους.
 :: 
Χαλαρώστε, είναι μεταδοτικό. !

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα κύριοι.
Δεν μπορεί μια υπηρεσία οπως το byteme, να φράζει με το έτσι θέλω μια ip subnet 10.2.173.1- 10.2.173.254 η ip του senius, ολόκληρη.

Εγιναν αρκετές συνεννοήσεις μέρες πριν, με τους mods του byteme, ώστε να μπορέσουμε να βρούμε μια μεσαία λύση .

Αποτέλεσμα ηταν να εκβιαστώ οτι θα την πληρώσει ολο το subnet, καθως και οι client του κόμβου senius.

Αποτέλεσμα τωρινό είναι η ip 10.2.173.1 εως 10.2.173 32. να είναι εκτός, οι client καθως και οι user που ειχαν χρηση σε μένα διαγράφηκαν.
Παρσκατω παραφέρω τα μηνύματα των client που είχαν σχέση σαν user στο subnet 10.2.173.1-10.2.173.254.
Δοκίμασν οι client user να ανοίξουν νέο acount, αλλα μάταια.


Επειτα από συζητήσεις με mods του AWMN, *οτι το byteme, ειναι δευτέρων μορφή* που δεν έχει σχέση με το AWMN, αρα και η δρομολόγηση του, byteme εαν δεν μπορέσουν οι MOD του byteme να βρουν άμεση λύση, και να μπορέσουν άμεσα να αποκαταστήσουν τα acound αυτών που διέγραψαν οπως cathterine, senius, jjohn, gamer, maz , κ.λ.π.

*Αρα στις επόμενες ώρες , αν οι επίσημοι του BYTEME δεν απαντήσουν , θα μπορέσουν κάποιο βασικοί κόμβοι να επιτρέπουν ναι μέν να περνάει το traffic ....αλλά σε καμιά περίπτωση να μην επιτρέπουμε να ανοίγει η σελίδα ¨www.byteme.awmn.
*
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτέρων
edit#2
Τα μυνήματα απο κάτω:

----------


## papako

Mια απορία. Πιο ήταν το αρχικό πρόβλημα?

----------


## senius

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> Αρα στις επόμενες ώρες , αν οι επίσημοι του BYTEME δεν απαντήσουν , θα μπορέσουν κάποιο βασικοί κόμβοι να επιτρέπουν ναι μέν να περνάει το traffic ....αλλά σε καμιά περίπτωση να μην επιτρέπουμε να ανοίγει η σελίδα ¨*www.leechers.awmn*.
> 
> 
> Το leechers τι ρόλο βαράει στο όλο σκηνικό;


Ok διορθώθηκε .. μην βαράτε
*www.byteme.awmn*



> Mια απορία. Πιο ήταν το αρχικό πρόβλημα?


Edit: ρωτήστε αυτούς....

----------


## geosid

και τωρα δεν σε παιζουνε ?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> [b]Αρα στις επόμενες ώρες , αν οι επίσημοι του BYTEME δεν απαντήσουν , θα μπορέσουν κάποιο βασικοί κόμβοι να επιτρέπουν ναι μέν να περνάει το traffic ....αλλά σε καμιά περίπτωση να μην επιτρέπουμε να ανοίγει η σελίδα ¨www.byteme.awmn.


To ξέρουν οι "βασικοί κόμβοι" ότι θα βάλεις φίλτρα ?

Και καλά να το ξέρουν αυτοί, εσύ ξέρεις πως μπορείς να το κάνεις ?


Αν θες να κάνεις αντίποινα, τότε δικαίωμα έχεις να περιορίσεις και εσύ την πρόσβαση των "επισήμων του byteme" σε υπηρεσίες που hostάρεις εσύ, αν όμως περιορίσεις την πρόσβαση άλλων σε υπηρεσίες άλλων, τότε έχεις επεμβεί στην δρομολόγηση του awmn και ετοιμάσου να φας τα μούτρα σου...

Ασε που δεν είδα κανέναν client να διαμαρτύρετε, μήπως δεν έχουν καν λογαριασμό στο φόρουμ ? Υπάρχουν ? Προσφέρουν στο δίκτυο ? Mονάχα leecherόνια είναι ? H' μήπως απλά δεν τους έχουν κόψει και τσάμπα φωνάζεις ?

----------


## JB172

Τα άσχετα με το thread του κόμβου μετακινήθηκαν σε OT.
viewtopic.php?f=40&t=37997

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
*Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα ενεργοποιηθεί φίλτρο, ούτε μπήκε ποτέ, ούτε θα έμπαινε και ποτέ*,.

Προσπαθούμε και έχουμε καταφέρει σαν ομάδα, από το Athens Center να περνάνε τα πάντα.
Δεν κόβουμε τίποτα, γιατί έτσι μας έμαθαν οι παλαιοί.

Θα ήθελα να πω ότι τα ακραία φαινόμενα δεν έρχονται μόνα τους.
Κάποιοι τα προκαλούμε.

Πιστεύω, έχω την καλή διάθεση και θέλω να τα βρούμε.
Η εμπειρία τα έχει.
Προσωπικά δεν έχω όρεξη και χρόνο να εξαντλώ για το συγκεκριμένο άθλημα.
 ::  
Και θα κάνω καιρό να ξαναδιαβάσω ενότητες μέσα εδώ καθώς και να ασχοληθώ με τέτοιου είδους αθλήματα.
Θα ησυχάσουν πολλοί.
 ::  
Τα αφήνω για αυτούς που έχουνε χρόνο γι' αυτά.
Το μέλλον θα δείξει.

Φιλικά και πάντα θα απολαμβάνετε *υλικό* ,που θα στήνετε από νέους κόμβους.

Για να μαθαίνω, να εξασκούμαι κι εγώ προσωπικά από την ομάδα μου και από τους δασκάλους.

Το χόμπι είναι χόμπι κύριοι & κυρίες.

Δέχομαι να φάω τους αποκλεισμούς και τα ban, εάν φταίω ... και μέσα είμαι.

Φιλικά και με σεβασμό στο δίκτυο που το υπηρετώ και με φιλοξενεί δυο χρόνια τώρα.

*Απο μένα τέλος τα χαζά*.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

Εγινε edit.

----------


## JB172

Τα άσχετα posts μετακινήθηκαν στα OT.
Παρακαλώ κρατήστε την ενότητα καθαρή.

----------


## senius

Ο κόμβος θα κατέβει down 5 λεπτά, αφιερωμένο για κάποια ψυχή που ταξίδεψε στους άγιους ουρανούς.

Καλό ταξίδι Φίλε.

----------


## Neuro

Κώστα, τα συλληπτήρια μου για την απώλεια σας.  ::

----------


## JB172

Συλληπητήρια Κώστα. Να ζήσετε με υγεία να τον θυμόσαστε....

----------


## fengi1

Συληπητηρια και απο μενα Κωστα. Να εισαστε καλα να τον θυμαστε.

----------


## geosid

Συληπητηρια και απο μενα Κωστα.

----------


## bedazzled

Συλληπητήρια και από εδώ Κώστα.

----------


## badge

Τα θερμά μου συλληπητήρια Κώστα. Και έχεις συλληπητήρια και από τον Πάνο (papashark).

----------


## Themis Ap

Θερμά συλληπητήρια και από εμένα. 

Άντε να αλλάξει αυτό το έτος γιατί πολλά έχουν συμβεί...  ::

----------


## yorgos

Συλλυπητήρια και ζωή σε λόγου σας  ::

----------


## commando

> When somebody dies, a cloud turns into
> an angel, and flies up to God
> to put another flower on a pillow.
> A bird gives the message back to
> the world, and sings a silent prayer
> that makes the rain cry. People disappear,
> but they never really go away.
> The spirits up there put the sun to
> bed, wake up grass, and spin the
> ...


Και συλληπητηρια...

----------


## harrylaos

Συλληπητήρια και από εδώ Κώστα.

----------


## Nikiforos

Τα θερμά μου συλληπητήρια, ζωή σε λόγου σας.

----------


## tripkaos

Συλλυπητήρια και από μένα Κώστα.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Συλλυπητήριά Κώστα.

----------


## babisbabis

Συλλυπητηρια Κωστα...

----------


## john70

Συλλυπητήριά Κώστα

----------


## anka

Συλλυπητήριά Κώστα  ::

----------


## nivop

Συλλυπητήρια Κωστή

----------


## senius

Θέλουμε απο την οικογένεια μου, να σας ευχαριστήσουμε για τις ευχές σας και για την συμπαράσταση σας, στο ταξίδι του ΠΑΤΕΡΑ μου.
Να είσαστε καλά και με υγεία.
Να χαίρεστε την οικογένεια σας.
--------




> Άντε να αλλάξει αυτό το έτος γιατί πολλά έχουν συμβεί...


Μου αρκεί το μέγιστο μήνυμα του Themis Ap γιατί έχει πολλαπλό νόημα, και θα το τηρήσω στο μέλλον, θα ήθελα να σας αγκαλιάσω. 

Προπάντων είμαστε άνθρωποι με αισθήματα και αδυναμίες.

Να είσαστε καλά φίλοι μου.

Ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## nektariosko

Τα συλλυπητήρια μου Κώστα.

----------


## costas43gr

Συλλυπητήρια κι από εμένα Κώστα.

----------


## klarabel

Συλλυπητήρια κι από εμένα Κώστα τώρα το είδα.

----------


## romias

Θερμά συλλυπητήρια,να ζήτε να τον θυμάστε.

----------


## sv1emi

Τα συλλυπητήριά μου Κώστα

----------


## shad0w

Συλλυπητήρια αδερφέ...

----------


## GJP

Τα θερμα μου συλλυπητηρια φιλε κωστα

----------


## Chrisov

Φίλε μου τα συλλυπητηρια μου...

----------


## quam

Κώστα, όσο και προετοιμασμένος να είσαι δεν παύει να πονάει. 
Να είστε καλά για να θυμάστε πάντα τις καλύτερες στιγμές που έχετε μοιραστεί.

Τα θερμά μου συλλυπητήρια.
Γιώργος

----------


## igna

Τα Συλλυπητήριά μου Κώστα.

----------


## PIT

Συλλυπητήρια Κώστα να τον θυμαστε  ::  .

----------


## Pater_Familias

Τα συλλυπητήρια μου Κώστα

----------


## Myth

Συλλυπητήρια Κωστή.

----------


## xaotikos

Συλλυπητήρια...

----------


## gounara

Τα συλλυπητήρια μου Κώστα

----------


## katsaros_m

Κώστα, τα συλληπτήρια μου για την απώλεια σας.

----------


## senius

Σας ευχαριστούμε όλους.
Η μοίρα του ανθρώπου έχει συνέχεια.

*Σήμερα ταξίδεψε στους ουρανούς και ο πεθερός μου*, ο πατέρας του *djbill*.

Καλό ταξίδι και στις δύο ψυχές.

----------


## gounara

Τα συλλυπητήρια μου Κώστα , και παλι .

----------


## senius

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4 ... &start=166
Το AWMN και οι φίλοι μας, μας συμπαραστάθηκαν.
Δεν έχουμε λόγια από την συγκίνηση.

Θα ήθελα να λήξει το συμβάν, σας ευχαριστούμε.

Παρακαλώ να κλειδωθεί προσωρινά η σελίδα μου, από τους mods .

----------


## Neuro

Κλειδώθηκε, σύμφωνα με την επιθυμία του δημιουργού της σελίδας.

----------


## JB172

Ξεκλειδώθηκε, σύμφωνα με την επιθυμία του δημιουργού του thread.

----------


## senius

Το πρωί ο κόμβος σταμάτησε για λίγο, για συντήρηση του ταρατσιπισι.

Επειτα από 2 χρόνια συνεχούς λειτουργίας, έγινε αλλαγή στα 2 fan και φίλτρα του μεταλλικού κουτιού, καθαρισμός του motherboard και του τροφοδοτικού, αλλαγή πάστας και fan στον επεξεργαστή, καθαρισμός στο εξωτερικό μονωτικό DOW.


Up again.
 ::

----------


## spirosco

Μαστορα πως και δεν προετοιμαζεσαι για κανα rb433ah? οχι τιποτα αλλο, αλλα ετσι θα γλυτωσεις και τις θερμιδες απο παστες/μιλφειγ κλπ  ::

----------


## geosid

> Μαστορα πως και δεν προετοιμαζεσαι για κανα rb433ah? οχι τιποτα αλλο, αλλα ετσι θα γλυτωσεις και τις θερμιδες απο παστες/μιλφειγ κλπ


γιατι στο κουτι που μπαινει το rb δεν μπορει να κανει πολλες παπατζες by senius ...

----------


## bedazzled

Κώστα καλά λέει ο Σπύρος, βάλε RB433AH να χαρεί και ο acoul (μόνο μην βάλεις openwrt και χαρεί πολύ  ::   :: )

----------


## senius

> γιατι στο κουτι που μπαινει το rb δεν μπορει να κανει πολλες παπατζες by senius ...


x 4 rb433AH, πόσα link?
Πάντως tnx, είμαι πιο γρήγορος στην πρόγνωση.
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## minoas

Πόσα από αυτό το καλούδι , σκέπτεσαι να βάλεις σε αυτή την κουτάρα ?  ::  
Θα νιώθει μοναξιά μόνο του .  ::

----------


## spirosco

Παντως δεν θα σου προτεινα να βαλεις πολλα rb σε ενα κουτι, αλλα καλυτερα το καθε ενα να εχει το δικο του για καλυτερη απομονωση RF.
Και εννοειται πως μιλαμε για rb με mikrotik  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Παντως δεν θα σου προτεινα να βαλεις πολλα rb σε ενα κουτι, αλλα καλυτερα το καθε ενα να εχει το δικο του για καλυτερη απομονωση RF.


Δεν θα μπορούσε να βάλει μεταλλικά χωρίσματα;




> Και εννοειται πως μιλαμε για rb με mikrotik


Πάντα, όχι acoulιές!  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

Κώστα σε ζηλεύουν, μην μασάς keep up  ::

----------


## spirosco

Ναι εχεις δικιο Νικο (πολυχρονος  ::  ), μπορει να τα απομονωσει μια χαρα με μεταλλικα χωρισματα  :: 
Απλα απο τεμπελια συνηθιζω να χρησιμοποιω πλαστικα μικρα κουτακια λογω της ευκολιας που προσφερουν στο στησιμο κλπ.

----------


## spirosco

> Κώστα σε ζηλεύουν, μην μασάς keep up


Καθε αλλο Αλεξ! Π.χ. αν για καποιο λογο δεν παιζει το tenorism-top, εγω πηγαινω σφεντονα μεσω anman -> senius -> top και το εκτιμω ιδιαιτερα  ::  

Επισης εκτιμω το οτι ο Κωστας δεν χαραμιζει τελικα τσαμπα το χρονο του οταν παιδευεται για να φτιαξει μερακλιδικα εναν router, βαζοντας του στο τελος ενα λειτουργικο που εξυπηρετει κυριως καπριτσια  ::

----------


## senius

> μπορει να τα απομονωσει μια χαρα με μεταλλικα χωρισματα 
> Απλα απο τεμπελια συνηθιζω να χρησιμοποιω πλαστικα μικρα κουτακια λογω της ευκολιας που προσφερουν στο στησιμο κλπ.


Δηλαδή με το κάτω παράδειγμα, οπου έκανα το 1982 με τους πομπούς στα F.M., τι εποχες βρε παιδια?:
EDIT#1

----------


## spirosco

Μια χαρα σε κοβω  ::  εγω εφτασα μονο μεχρι και το ωραιο μπλεδακι που εβγαζε η 6146.

el84/6146 ειναι στη κατω φωτο?

----------


## senius

> Μια χαρα σε κοβω  εγω εφτασα μονο μεχρι και το ωραιο μπλεδακι που εβγαζε η 6146.
> 
> el84/6146 ειναι στη κατω φωτο?


Σπύρο, δες λίγο εδω:
viewtopic.php?f=4&t=36109&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=flashback

----------


## JB172

> el84/6146 ειναι στη κατω φωτο?


99% είναι EL84 και EL504 (6.3V)
Για PL504 (24V) δεν την κόβω πάντως.

----------


## senius

Οτι και να λέμε το χόμπι, ειναι χόμπι.
Νήματα 6.3v.
Τι μου θύμησες βρε Γιάννη..
Δες χειριστήριο του πομπού, που είχα στον σταθμό FM στο εξοχικό στην Λούτσα το 1982.
 ::

----------


## klarabel

Γιώργο τώρα τελευταία γιατί μπαίνεις σαν σφηνό..βουρτσα στα πόστ του senius? Σε τρώει τίποτα ?  ::

----------


## universalelectronics

Αχ αναμνησεις απο τα αυτοταλαντοτα 6V6 ,EL-34 εως τα pushpull 4x813 και μετα στα fm με 3cχ1500.
Tα μωρα ειναι 813.  ::

----------


## senius

> Αχ αναμνησεις απο τα αυτοταλαντοτα 6V6 ,EL-34 εως τα pushpull 4x813 και μετα στα fm με 3cχ1500.
> Tα μωρα ειναι 813.


Τα μωρά στην πίστα Γιάννη....

η δύναμη των μωρών, της οπτικής επαφής και της ισχύος: 531fm stereo 100.4MHZ 700watt, Ανω Πετρούπολη 80'-90' :

----------


## igna

Ακόμα έχω το σημάδι στο χέρι, από την υψηλή της 3cχ400, 17000Volt 1,2Amp (αν θυμάμαι καλά).  ::   ::

----------


## igna

Δεν είχαμε λεφτά για καινούριες, και παίρναμε της ανακατασκευασμένες.  ::   ::

----------


## θανάσης

> ..., 17000Volt 1,2Amp (αν θυμάμαι καλά).


Δεν θυμάσαι. κόψε κάτι  ::

----------


## senius

Βασίλης...Χρήστος (POP22WATT)για όσους θυμούνται, στο Μοναστηράκι κ σία, τουνγκέδερ αουτ σαιντ εποχή 78'-88' κ.λ.π.
Αν δεν μας έκανε, το εργαλείο μας το άλλαζαν.
 ::

----------


## igna

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από igna
> 
> ..., 17000Volt 1,2Amp (αν θυμάμαι καλά).  
> 
> 
> Δεν θυμάσαι. κόψε κάτι


Για να δεις πόσο καλά θυμάμαι οι 400cx έβγαζε 500Watts normal και κράταγε 2-3 χρόνια. Αν της έριχνες 17000 στο κεφάλι, 6.3Volt στο νήμα, δεν θυμάμαι την μεσαία τάση, έβγαζε 1000Watts για λίγους μηνες.  ::

----------


## senius

Σωστα ολα.
Κύριοι και κύριε MOD, μήπως τις αναμνήσεις σας-μας, μπορείτε-με να τις εκφράσετε-με, στο viewtopic.php?f=4&t=36109&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=flashback
οπου δημιούργησα?
Αριστες εποχές.!

Εκτος αν έχουν σχέση, με mikrotik κ rb 433AH.
Οπότε μέσα..

TNX
 ::

----------


## universalelectronics

Θυμαμαι πιτσιρικας με φωναξε ο γειτονας ψιλικατζης να του αλλαξω ενα διακοπτη γιατι ειχε χαλασει (βρε παιδι μου μου ειπε εσυ που τα καταφερνεις αλλαξε τον γιατι ενω εγω το σβυνω το φως (εξωτερικη φθοριου) αυτο το βραδυ αναβει), βγαινοντας απο το ψιλικατζιδικο σηκωσα το κεφαλι και ειδα το πολυ ψιλο πηνιοσυρμα που χρησιμοποιουσαμε για κεραια να περνα απο πανω απο το μαγαζι, τι να του αλλαξω σκεφθηκα.  ::   ::

----------


## klarabel

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spirosco
> 
> el84/6146 ειναι στη κατω φωτο?
> 
> 
> 99% είναι EL84 και EL504 (6.3V)
> Για PL504 (24V) δεν την κόβω πάντως.


Μόλις το είδα και φυσικά έχει δίκιο ο Σπύρος. Οι άλλες (EL/PL 504) είναι πολύ πιό "αδύνατες" Γιάννο μου, μάλιστα μου έχουν μείνει 2-3 6146 ακόμα. Είναι "ντελικάτη" λάμπα και σχεδιασμένη να παίζει σε υψηλές συχνότητες πολύ καλύτερα από τις άλλες. Κάτι σαν atheros για να λέμε...  ::

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Χθές αντικαταστάθηκε η CM9 με το λινκ anman #5078 για προληπτικούς λόγους χωρίς αποτέλεσμα.

Σήμερα αντικαταστάθηκε το πινκτέϊλ, καθώς αλλάχτηκε και το πιάτο (αλουμίνιο) και το feeder στις 18.30 το απόγευμα (βράδυ).

Ξανά τοποθετήθηκε η παλαιά CM9.

Η βρόμα και η δυσφορία από τις μολότοφ που έπεφταν στο κέντρο της Αθήνας λόγω των γνωστών επεισοδίων των ημερών με τον 15άχρονο ήρωα , καθώς και το σκότος λόγω ότι ήταν βράδυ, καταφέραμε να συντονιστεί το λινκ με anman.

*Εμεις δεν σκοτώνουμε περιστέρια από την RF, όπως κάποιοι έχουν προαναφέρει*.  ::  

Τουλάχιστον έκανα ότι ήταν δυνατόν για την καλυτέρευση των λινκ senius-anman.

Απλά δεν είχε αποτέλεσμα.

Ακριβώς τα ίδια.

Δεν μπόρεσα να ακουμπήσω την τελειότητα..

Μου έμεινε ο εξοπλισμός για *8ο Link*.
 ::

----------


## GJP

ποσο πιο καλο να γινει μια χαρα ειναι εμεις εδω χωρις καθολου θορυβο και τελεια οπτικη επαφη ,πανω απο θαλασσα με 80 αρια πιατα και 3.5 km αποσταση εχουμε -59 dbm

----------


## senius

> ποσο πιο καλο να γινει μια χαρα ειναι εμεις εδω χωρις καθολου θορυβο και τελεια οπτικη επαφη ,πανω απο θαλασσα με 80 αρια πιατα και 3.5 km αποσταση εχουμε -59 dbm


Γιώργο, μάλλον θα πρέπει να καταλάβεις τι σημαίνει η λέξη τελειομανείς, όχι τίποτα άλλο, δεν μου αρέσουν τα ψημένα περιστέρια, άλλωστε σε κάποιους ειναι συνήθειο... και τα χώνουν αλλού.
Δεν πειράζει.
Εμείς ξέρουμε.
Και λογικό είναι.
Αλλωστε υπάρχουν αρκετοί *admin* στον κόμβο μου που τα βλέπουνε.
Τους ευχαριστώ.

Θα σου πω από κοντά.

----------


## commando

> ποσο πιο καλο να γινει μια χαρα ειναι εμεις εδω χωρις καθολου θορυβο και τελεια οπτικη επαφη ,πανω απο θαλασσα με 80 αρια πιατα και 3.5 km αποσταση εχουμε -59 dbm


Εννοει οτι το εκοψε επειδη εβγαλα εγω με anman βασικα γιαυτο κ το ρουταρει ακομα αλλωστε δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα,αλλα δεν πειραζει ο senius θελει να ειναι λιγο αρχηγος.
Senius για αποζημιωση αν θες σου αγοραζω τον εξοπλισμο γιατι παω για 7ο κ τελευταιο λινκ ,οποτε θες αντε να μου βγαλεις κ ενα λινκ εκει γυρω στη καστελα


```
#10636 - senius (Δήμος Αθηναίων)
Διασυνδέσεις με:
1		 #10787 - djbill (Δήμος Αθηναίων) 	    [ WiND - Διασυνδέσεις ]

2		 #14209 - blucky (Δήμος Νικαίας) 	    [ WiND - Διασυνδέσεις ]

3		 #3210 - TOP (Δήμος Αιγάλεω) 	    [ WiND - Διασυνδέσεις ]

4		 #5078 - anman (Δήμος Αιγάλεω) 	    [ WiND - Διασυνδέσεις ]

5		 #6275 - ttel (Δήμος Καματερού) 	    [ WiND - Διασυνδέσεις ]

6		 #8266 - Warlock (Δήμος Αθηναίων) 	    [ WiND - Διασυνδέσεις ]
```

----------


## senius

ΟΚ man, μέσα είμαι..
Εγω Γέρος man είμαι, τυπικός, άλλωστε σας τα έλεγα για τρίγωνα, θυμάσαι Γιωργάκη?

Τουλάχιστον προσπαθώ οσο μπορω να είμαι σωστός.

----------


## commando

Δεν ειναι τριγωνο το 5γωνο σταματα να γκρινιαζεις,κ βρες μου λινκ κ θα σε κερασω Kwak

----------


## senius

> Δεν ειναι τριγωνο το 5γωνο σταματα να γκρινιαζεις,κ βρες μου λινκ κ θα σε κερασω Kwak


Τι μου λες τώρα, καλό βράδυ.
 ::

----------


## commando

```
 # REMOTE-ADDRESS  REMOTE-AS STATE          ROUTES-RECEIVED
 0 10.38.126.101   8029      connected      810            
 1 10.87.194.209   7284      connected      722            
 2 10.17.131.221   5078      connected      945            
 3 10.15.169.102   9664      connected      813            
 4 10.46.78.129    7474      connected      976            
 5 10.15.168.21    8726      connected      516
```

----------


## senius

Καλό βράδυ στρατηγέ μου.
Traffic δεν βλέπω στον κόμβο σου ομως....
 ::

----------


## commando

> Καλό βράδυ στρατηγέ μου.
> Traffic δεν βλέπω στον κόμβο σου ομως....


Tελεια για να λιτσαρω φουλ γκαζια τοτε...

----------


## nikpanGR

Στην ζωή δεν είναι όλα Traffic......φιλε senius.....Aπλά βάλτο σε μιά γωνιά του μυαλού σου........  ::

----------


## senius

Στην προσπάθεια του κόμβου, για καλύτερα αποτελέσματα στην δρομολόγηση, αύριο Κυριακή αν βοηθήσει ο καιρός κι αν όλα πάνε καλά, θα γίνει αναβάθμιση του router.

O υπάρχων router που δουλεύει 2 χρόνια είναι P3 933 Mhz, με 7 cm9 (το ενα λινκ σε nstream), + lan x1000, + AGP κάρτα, + UPS 750va, ram 256x333 + 1 HUB x 5x 1000 ethernet, εχει κόστος 86VA.

Σε πρώτη φάση με δοκιμές μετρήσεως σε VA που έκανα τώρα, το νέο motherboard που θα τοποθετηθεί αύριο, (Asus p4p800 e deluxe) με επεξεργαστή P4 2 Ghz, ram 256x400, AGP κάρτα, χωρίς άλλο φορτίο, δουλεύει στα 81 VA .

Αντίστοιχα με δοκιμές μετρήσεως σε VA, το ίδιο motherboard με επεξεργαστή Celleron 2.88, χωρίς άλλο φορτίο, δουλεύει στα 101 VA .

Θα κρατήσω τον P4 2 Ghz.
Αύριο αν όλα πάνε καλά, θα ποστάρω και τα VA, με τα έχτρα (7 cm9 (το ενα λινκ σε nstream), + lan x1000, + AGP κάρτα, + UPS 750va, ram 256x333 + 1 HUB x 5x 1000 ethernet).
 :: 
Οι τιμές σε VA & WATT (VA x 0.65Watt) μπορεί να φανούν χρήσιμες για τον κάθε έναν, που έχει ταρατσοπισι.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## nasos765

Σωστός , Κώστα  ::  

Έτσι για να ξέρουμε πόσο καίνε τα δικά μας router, πάνω-κάτω.

Μόνο που θα πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις νωρίς το πρωί γιατί προβλέπονται βροχές προς το μεσημέρι.

Καλή τύχη.

----------


## spirosco

Με τις καρτες πανω υπολογισε τον P4 γυρω στα 60-65watt χωρις φορτιο.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Με τις καρτες πανω υπολογισε τον P4 γυρω στα 60-65watt χωρις φορτιο.


I double that. Το δικό μου κάπου εκεί καίει. Είναι 2λιτρο σαν αυτό που πας να βάλεις με 8 κάρτες + 1Gbit...

----------


## senius

Up and running.!
 ::  

Router P4 2Ghz, με κατανάλωση *101 VA*.
Το παλιό P3 933Mhz, είχε 86 VA.

Tnx, Γιάννη για την cpu.  ::

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά σε όλο το κόσμο με υγεία.
Καλές γιορτές σε όλους.

Αυτές τις μέρες θα γίνει σχολαστική συντήρηση στα link του κόμβου, μπας και γλυτώσουμε κανένα db.
Σχολαστικός όπως πάντα  ::  ,  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

τα λινκ σου σκίζουν Κώστα, πραγματικά !! υγεία, δύναμη και ότι άλλο ποθείς για το νέο έτος με πολλά νέα και καλά λινκ !!

----------


## senius

Επίσης κάποιοι client που καιρό τώρα προσπαθούν να συνδεθούν στην omni του κόμβου, αφού *δεν έχουν αποστείλει pm*, έχουν αφαιρεθεί από την λίστα του κόμβου.

Έλεος βρε παίδες.

Πείτε μου αν έχω άδικο.....

Είναι οι εξής:

----------


## senius

> τα λινκ σου σκίζουν Κώστα, πραγματικά !! υγεία, δύναμη και ότι άλλο ποθείς για το νέο έτος με πολλά νέα και καλά λινκ !!


Tnx, Alex, τα σαλταρίσματα τα ξέχασες που περάσαμε μαζί, σαν γέροι άνθρωποι που είμαστε? (και άσε να λένε για μας .... για αυτοπροβολή, ας τρέχουν οι νέοι καλύτερα)  ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

τι του κάνετε του Ακουλίνου και χαίρεται τόσο πολύ στη τελευταία φώτο;  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> Πείτε μου αν έχω άδικο.....


άδικο δεν έχεις, όμως ίσως να μην έχουν ουτε αυτοί...

δεν είναι λίγα τα laptops που είναι ρυθμισμένα να κάνουν connect στο 1ο άνοιχτο δίκτυο που βρίσκουν...

θέλω να πω είναι εξαιρετικά πιθανό, τα 4/5 απο αυτούς, να μην ξέρουν καν τι έχει παιχτεί ή να ψάχναν internet απο κάποιο ανοικτό router...

πάντως αντί να κόβεις κόσμο (επιτρέπονται όλοι εκτός τάδε τάδε), αν θέλεις, μπορείς να επιτρέπεις κόσμο(απαγορεύονται όλοι εκτός ταδε ταδε)... κι έτσι να έχεις μόνο αυτούς που δεν lagάρουν το AP σου... και θα είναι κι εκείνοι ευχαριστημένοι που έχουν ποιοτικό service...

για mac-filter λέω...

επίσης, η mac address αλλάζει (όχι οτι ξέρει να την αλλάξει ο τυπος που δεν ξέρει οτι συνδέθηκε σε σένα), αλλά αν κάποιος θέλει να παίζει, και εσύ έχεις κόψει απλά τη mac address που σου εμφάνισε, μπορεί απλώς να την αλλάξει και να ξανασυνδεθεί  :: 

ps. δεν ξέρω αν γνωρίζεις, οτι αν συνδεθεί κάποιος με απαράδεκτο σήμα (πχ -93) και αρχίσει και leechάρει... είναι εφικτό (αν όχι σίγουρο), το να αποκτήσουν όλοι ping 2-3secs απο το lag, κι αυτός να κατεβάζει με 100kbyte ή και λιγότερο...
και την ίδια στιγμή, κάποιος άλλος που ήταν κοντά και κατέβαζε με 500kbyte και ping 30ms, να βαράει timeouts και να σέρνονται τα πάντα... σε τέτοιες περριπτώσεις δε δουλεύουν ούτε on-line games λογο lag, ούτε voip ούτε τπτ που εξαρτάται απο latency...

αν θέλεις να δεις τι ακριβώς γίνεται, διάλεξε 1-2-3 πελάτες απο αυτούς που εχουν AP ή router συνδεδεμένο σε σένα συνεχόμενα, και βάλτο ως target στο smokeping σου, ωστε να μπορείς μετά να συγκρίνεις ποιός κατέβαζε, με πόσο bandwidth και τι αποτέλεσμα είχε αυτό στο latency των υπολοίπων... και αναλόγως να ρυθμίσεις traffic shaping και mac-filter..  ::

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα, νέος client:
*SASTYA (#6269)*
IEEE 802.11b
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=6269
Δήμος Αθηναίων -- 1.738km --
Δημιουργία : 30/12/08

Καλορίζικος sv1cim2...
 :: 

Edit: Άντε σύλλογε (*syllogos (#3390*), γύρνα πιάτο προς τα μένα για B.B.

----------


## acoul

> Καλορίζικος sv1cim2...


να τον προσέχεις, έχει γεμίσει τον κόσμο πελάτες ... αύριο πάμε Καλύβια για ... scan και μελομακάρονα ...  ::

----------


## senius

> να τον προσέχεις, έχει γεμίσει τον κόσμο πελάτες ... αύριο πάμε Καλύβια για ... scan και μελομακάρονα ...


Οι φραγές μετά το νέο έτος, αν δεν κρατάνε τους γνωστούς όρους.

Δίπλες θα έχει εκεί που θα πας Alex?
Αν ναι έρχομαι.
 ::   ::

----------


## senius

Αν και με κάπως καλύτερα αποτελέσματα αλλαγής του router, σε P4 2 Giga, μάλλον πρέπει να ανέβω παραπάνω:
 ::

----------


## spirosco

Καποια posts μεταφερθηκαν εδω: http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=38795

----------


## senius

Ξεκίνησαν κάποιες υπηρεσίες από τον server του Athens Center:

RadioAthens : http://www.radioathens.awmn:8050 

DC HUB ip : dc.djbill.awmn

----------


## nikpanGR

....

----------


## acoul

βάλε mozilla  ::

----------


## senius

Νέες υπηρεσίες από τον Athens Center server:

*Tracepath από διάφορα σημεία του δικτύου:*  http://www.djbill.awmn/trace
*Broadband Speed Test :* http://www.djbill.awmn/bw 
*RADIO 128 kb/s :*  http://www.radio.djbill.awmn:8000 
* RADIO 128 kb/s :* http://www.radioathens.awmn:8050 (online)
* RADIO 128 kb/s :* http://www.radiodj.awmn:8100

Επίσης μην ξεχνάμε : 24/7 internet rock radio http://www.wasteland.gr

----------


## GJP

ωραιος οπως παντα

----------


## senius

Οι υπηρεσίες συνεχίζονται.

*Στατιστικά φιλικών κόμβων*

Όποιος θέλει να δηλώσει τον κόμβο του στα στατιστικά, ας στείλει pm.

----------


## JollyRoger

ωραίος όποιος το στησε... καλή συνέχεια  :: 

το πιο σημαντικό, είναι προς το παρών άδειο ε;  ::  
http://www.djbill.awmn:8080/sensorlist. ... gs=Latency

----------


## senius

> ωραίος όποιος το στησε... καλή συνέχεια 
> 
> το πιο σημαντικό, είναι προς το παρών άδειο ε;  
> http://www.djbill.awmn:8080/sensorlist. ... gs=Latency


Να σαι καλά Jolly.
 ::  

Μέχρι τώρα έχουμε στημένα σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα:
*
Υπηρεσίες Server [Athens Center] (djbill) :*
Tracepath από διάφορα σημεία του δικτύου: http://www.djbill.awmn/trace
Broadband Speed Test : http://www.djbill.awmn/bw
Dc Hub, [Athens Center] by djbill IP: dc.djbill.awmn 
RADIO 128 kb/s : http://www.radio.djbill.awmn:8000
RADIO 128 kb/s : http://www.radioathens.awmn:8050 (online)
RADIO 128 kb/s : http://www.radiodj.awmn:8100
PRTG Traffic Grapher : http://www.djbill.awmn:8080


*
Υπηρεσίες Server [Agios Dimitrios] (nasos765):*
Tracepath από διάφορα σημεία του δικτύου: http://www.prc-cod.awmn/trace/
DC Hub [ =>Ag.DimitrioS<= ] IP: 10.15.172.10 ή dc.agiosdimitrios.awmn
FTP Server : 10.15.172.10 ftp://ftp.nasos765.awmn
Game Server Call of Duty : http://www.prc-cod.awmn/
Streaming (Audio) 10.15.172.10 (TCP/8050) http://www.radioagiosdimitrios.awmn "By nasos765"
Website : http://www.nasos765.awmn
PRTG Traffic Grapher: http://www.nasos765.awmn:8080
*Call of Duty* : http://www.prc-cod.awmn/ η http://www.prc-cod.ath.cx/ (internet)

Επίσης μην ξεχνάμε : 24/7 internet rock radio http://www.wasteland.gr
 ::

----------


## nikpanGR

τωρα ειναι οκ.Κατι είχε κάνει ο senius παλι ......xaxaxaxa

----------


## senius

Ενημερώνεται σιγά-σιγά η υπηρεσία Traffic Grapher :

[Athens Center] Traffic Grapher 

[Agios Dimitrios] Traffic Grapher 

Δηλώστε τούς κόμβους σας να σας προσθέσουμε.
 ::

----------


## B52

Να ξερεις οτι αν εχεις πολλα metric μεσα στο prtg δεν "παιζει" σωστα εκτος και αν εχεις ενα μηχανημα μονο γι'αυτο, ενοειτε δυνατο.

----------


## senius

Forum & Κατασκευές :
Wireless : http://gallery.eastattica.awmn/main.php?g2_itemId=22
Internet : http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=32591 (ιστος)
Internet : http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=32592 (router)
Internet : http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=32600 (feeder)

Traffic κόμβου : 
Internet : http://www.sv1lh.net/cgi-bin/nph-proxy. ... .1/graphs/
Wireless : http://10.2.173.1/graphs
Wireless : PRTG Traffic Grapher: http://www.djbill.awmn:8080/ 
Wireless : PRTG Traffic Grapher: http://www.nasos765.awmn:8080/ 

Λοιπές υπηρεσίες :
FTP Server 10.2.202.5 (TCP/21) ftp://ftp.djbill.awmn
FTP Server : 10.15.172.10 ftp://ftp.nasos765.awmn
Web server : http://10.2.202.5/
RADIO 128 kb/s : http://www.radio.djbill.awmn:8000 (online) 
RADIO 128 kb/s : http://www.radioathens.awmn:8050 (online)
RADIO 128 kb/s : http://www.radiodj.awmn:8100 (online)
Website 10.2.202.5 (TCP/80) http://www.djbill.awmn
Website 10.2.202.5 (TCP/80) Torrent (σύντομα)
24/7 internet rock radio http://www.wasteland.gr 
Υπηρεσία tracert, http://www.djbill.awmn/trace/
Υπηρεσία tracert, http://www.nasos765.awmn/trace/ 

DC HUB, [Athens Center] by djbill IP: dc.djbill.awmn
DC HUB, =>Ag.DimitrioS<= by nasos765. IP: dc.agiosdimitrios.awmn 

Game: Call of Duty : http://www.prc-cod.awmn/ η http://www.prc-cod.ath.cx/ (internet)

----------


## JollyRoger

> Forum & Κατασκευές ....
> 
> 
> 
> Traffic κόμβου : ....
> 
> 
> Λοιπές υπηρεσίες :
> .....


1. το traffic κόμβου δεν είναι υπηρεσία!  ::  (συμπαιρένοντας απο τις "λοιπές υπηρεσίες") είναι στατιστικό παρακολούθησης που έχει αξία όταν συνδιάζεται με latency, ωστε να φαίνεται, στο πόσο traffic, έχουμε πόσο lag... μόνο του είναι κοματάκι άχρηστο...
2. το latency κόμβου, που είναι κρυμμένο;  :: 

ps.
3. το packetloss κόμβου?  :: 

α και φυσικά ας επαναλάβω, αν και δεν νομίζω να το καταλάβεις ποτέ...

όσο τα λινκς μας είναι γεμάτα, σημαίνει οτι δεν έχουν άλλο χώρο, που σημαίνει οτι ο κάποιος άλλος που θα πέρναγε απο κάποια ελεύθερη διαδρομή, πιθανότατα εξαναγκάζεται να στριμωχτεί στη γεμάτη μας, αφήνοντας κάποια άλλη αναξιοποίητη, και τρώγωντας τάπωμα απο το πιθανό μας bottleneck...

----------


## senius

> 1. το traffic κόμβου δεν είναι υπηρεσία!  (συμπαιρένοντας απο τις "λοιπές υπηρεσίες") είναι στατιστικό παρακολούθησης που έχει αξία όταν συνδιάζεται με latency, ωστε να φαίνεται, στο πόσο traffic, έχουμε πόσο lag... μόνο του είναι κοματάκι άχρηστο...
> 2. το latency κόμβου, που είναι κρυμμένο; 
> ps.
> 3. το packetloss κόμβου? 
> α και φυσικά ας επαναλάβω, αν και δεν νομίζω να το καταλάβεις ποτέ...
> όσο τα λινκς μας είναι γεμάτα, σημαίνει οτι δεν έχουν άλλο χώρο, που σημαίνει οτι ο κάποιος άλλος που θα πέρναγε απο κάποια ελεύθερη διαδρομή, πιθανότατα εξαναγκάζεται να στριμωχτεί στη γεμάτη μας, αφήνοντας κάποια άλλη αναξιοποίητη, και τρώγωντας τάπωμα απο το πιθανό μας bottleneck...


Εννοείς αυτά?
Ειναι *enable 2 χρόνια τώρα*....
 ::

----------


## JollyRoger

::  οχι εννοώ τοπικό smokeping....

τοπικό (για να μην μετράει συνολικό lag, αλλά μόνο το δικό σου) 

και 

smokeping (ή κάτι ανάλογο) που μετράει και packet loss...  :: 


έτσι, όταν κάνουμε ένα trace και βλέπουμε να εμφανίζεται lag σε λινκ σου, πάμε κατευθείαν στο smokeping που βρίσκεται τοπικά στον κόμβο σου, βλέπουμε οτι δεν ήταν σε σένα το πρόβλημα, και πάμε παρακάτω  :: 




ps. τα queues όταν είναι enabled και λειτουργούν, γράφουν και πακέτα δίπλα, όχι μηδενικά  ::

----------


## senius

ΟΚ θα γίνει τις επόμενες μέρες.
 ::

----------


## JollyRoger

::   ::  ωραίος...

ps. κάτι ακόμα για τα queues (αν τυχον ψηθείς εννοώ)... δεν τα βάζουμε όλα σε μια τιμή... πρέπει να μπαίνουν ανάλογα με το μέγιστο bandwidth που πιάνει το κάθε link...

και πρέπει να μπαίνουν και στις 2 άκρες του link, διαφορετικά λειτουργούν μόνο οταν στέλνεις, αλλά όχι όταν παίρνεις  ::

----------


## sv1her

Τι τραβά και ο Senius !  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> Τι τραβά και ο Senius !


 ε, όλοι τα τραβήξαμε όταν μαθαίναμε ρε συ  :: 

ps. τώρα τραβάμε άλλα  ::  (αυτά που συνεχίζουμε να μαθαίνουμε, καταλαβαίνεις  :: )

----------


## senius

Η μάθηση, δεν χάλασε ποτέ κανέναν.
Όλοι βοηθάμε όσο μπορούμε.
Οι κακίες και οι κόντρες δεν βοηθάνε
Το μυαλό και η καλή διάθεση μετράει.

Δώστε μου πρόγραμμα για win 2003 server, για smokeping (ή κάτι ανάλογο) που μετράει και packet loss... να τα τα βάλω στους δύο sever.

----------


## JollyRoger

@senius 

μια περίπτωση είναι αυτή:
http://dev.pulsed.net/wp/?p=3


αλλά αφού λες να ασχοληθείς, ίσως θα ήταν καλή ιδέα να σκεφτείς την επιλογή του vmware, και να βάλεις να τρέχει στο server ένα εικονικό linux server... στο οποίο το να βάλεις smokeping, είναι υπόθεση δευτερολέπτων, και μετά αρκεί να το ρυθμίσεις απο ένα αρχείο...

----------


## JB172

Κώστα, για traffic shaping ρίξε μία πολύ καλή ματιά εδώ: http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=18590

----------


## senius

Παίδες θα κάνουμε καλή δουλειά.

Δώστε τα φώτα σας, να δώσω κι εγώ ότι μπορώ, μπας και καμιά εκατοσταριά κόμβους να τους βλέπουμε σωστά.

Μόλις φτιάχνουμε το radio: http://10.15.172.10:8050/ μόνο παλιά λαϊκά.
 ::

----------


## senius

> @senius 
> μια περίπτωση είναι αυτή:
> http://dev.pulsed.net/wp/?p=3
> αλλά αφού λες να ασχοληθείς, ίσως θα ήταν καλή ιδέα να σκεφτείς την επιλογή του vmware, και να βάλεις να τρέχει στο server ένα εικονικό linux server... στο οποίο το να βάλεις smokeping, είναι υπόθεση δευτερολέπτων, και μετά αρκεί να το ρυθμίσεις απο ένα αρχείο...


Jolly θα μιλήσουμε αυτές τις μέρες, μάλλον αυτό που λες είναι το καλύτερο, αφού θα τρέχει σε win 2003 server.

*Κι επίσης, να τα βρούμε κι όλας αν θες.*

----------


## acoul

Κώστα μη μασάς. βγάζε τις διαδρομές, παίζε παιγνίδι και μη δίνεις σημασία στον πετροπόλεμο, είναι Εθνικό σπορ !!

----------


## enaon

Είναι άδικο να χαλάτε το thread του κόμβου του senius νομίζω. Ίσως τα λέει παραφουσκωμένα, τα λέει νομίζω εγώ σίγουρα, αλλά τι σημασία έχει, το ένα δέκατο να είναι το πραγματικό, πάλι πολύ είναι και μπράβο του.

----------


## kostas531

Παρακαλω να κλειδώσει η σελίδα,


> 


Τις επόμενες μέρες αν δείτε τον κόμβο disable μην αναρωτηθείτε γιατί.
Ζητησε ο senius, να κλειδωθούν τα πάντα.
*
Νομίζω ότι κάποια πράγματα έκαναν τον κύκλο τους.*

Μην το κουράζουμε....
Lock.


>

----------


## bedazzled

> Παρακαλω να κλειδώσει η σελίδα,
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kostas531 = senius ???

----------


## kostas531

Yes, man

----------


## senius

*Εκανα τον κύκλο μου.*
Φτάνει.


By jonny walker.
Να τα λένε οι άρχοντες.

----------


## JollyRoger

πάντως αν θελήσεις να στήσουμε τπτ απ'αυτά που λέγαμε... πες μου, για να συμβάλλω όπως μπορώ...  ::

----------


## senius

To *RADIO Agios Dimitrios - Παλιά Λαϊκά*, που δουλεύει 5 μέρες τώρα, από χθες το βράδυ έχει ανανεώσει την λίστα του σε *30.000* tracks του είδους.

128 kbps, 44khz

Πρόγραμμα από: senius, nasos765, djbill, player_765.

Καλή σας διασκέδαση.

*Wireless*  
*Internet* 

 ::

----------


## senius

Η υπηρεσία Radio Agios Dimitrios με Παλιά ΛαΪκά, παίζει καλά μέχρι τώρα.
*Wireless*  
*Internet* 

Οπως και το : Call of Duty 2 & 4 : http://www.prc-cod.awmn/ η http://www.prc-cod.ath.cx/ (internet)
Ταυτόχρονα παντού.

Έπειτα από αρκετές υπηρεσίες που έχουν σηκωθεί, σε λίγο καιρό θα στηθούν οι : *packetloss & smokeping* των κόμβων , σε linux και στους 2 server: Agios Dimitrios & Athens Center.

Συνεχίζουμε.

Δοκιμάζουμε ήδη σελίδα *torrent*.

Οι server : Athens Center & Agios Dimitrios, θα προσπαθήσουν να φιλοξενήσουν αρκετές υπηρεσίες, τόσο σε win 2003 server, όσο και σε linux, ταυτόχρονα.
Οι μνήμες ram και των δύο server, πλέον τρέχουν σε 4 giga.


Ευχαριστούμε τους εμπλεκόμενους σε αυτά.
 ::

----------


## senius

> σε λίγο καιρό θα στηθούν οι : packetloss & smokeping των κόμβων , σε linux και στους 2 server: Agios Dimitrios & Athens Center.


Ετοιμα απο τον server Agios Dimitrios, αναμένεται απο server Athens Center:
http://stats.nasos765.awmn/cgi-bin/smokeping.cgi
http://stats.nasos765.awmn/networktool/controller.php





> Δοκιμάζουμε ήδη σελίδα torrent/


Έτοιμη και η tracker.
http://www.seeders.awmn

Συνεχίζουμε τις υπηρεσίες.

Εκ της ομάδας.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Ετοιμα απο τον server Agios Dimitrios, αναμένεται απο server Athens Center:
> http://stats.nasos765.awmn/cgi-bin/smokeping.cgi


αν θέλεις, διόρθωσε το smokeping προς byteme...  :: 

δεν είναι http, είναι απλό ping  :: 
(κάτι έχουνε πετσοκόψει, και το echoping βγάζει "not found", μάλλον δεν θέλουν να φαίνεται το πραγματικό response του server  ::  )

ps.
nice... keep up...  :: 


edit:
ps2.
πριν βάλεις το http ping στο smokeping...
κάνε ένα πείραμα της μορφής:


```
[email protected]:/$ echoping -h / www.byteme.awmn
HTTP error "HTTP/1.1 302 Found
"
```

το "/" (μετά το -h) είναι το url που δηλώνεις στο config του smokeping...

πχ για το http://www.awmn/forum/index... κάνεις


```
[email protected]:/$ echoping -h /forum/index.php www.awmn
Elapsed time: 0.423298 seconds
```

 και βλέπεις οτι παίζει...

οπότε μετά το βάζεις στο config του smokeping έτσι:


```
++ www_awmn_http
menu = www.awmn.awmn-http
title = www.awmn.awmn / HTTP
probe = EchoPingHttp
host = www.awmn
url = /forum/index.php
```

edit2: το βρήκα!!  :: 

για http στο byteme...


```
+++ byteme-http
menu = byteme HTTP
title = www.byteme.awmn / HTTP index.php
probe = EchoPingHttp
host = www.byteme.awmn
url = / -R
```

  :: 

(το -R επιτρέπει redirect στο echoping, και απ'οτι φαίνεται το δέχεται στο url του smokeping  :: )

----------


## senius

> α και φυσικά ας επαναλάβω, αν και δεν νομίζω να το καταλάβεις ποτέ...
> όσο τα λινκς μας είναι γεμάτα, σημαίνει οτι δεν έχουν άλλο χώρο, που σημαίνει οτι ο κάποιος άλλος που θα πέρναγε απο κάποια ελεύθερη διαδρομή, πιθανότατα εξαναγκάζεται να στριμωχτεί στη γεμάτη μας, αφήνοντας κάποια άλλη αναξιοποίητη, και τρώγωντας τάπωμα απο το πιθανό μας bottleneck...


Εχουν περάσει ορισμένες μέρες από αυτό που προανέφερε ο φίλος Jolly, το *Traffic shaping* τοποθετήθηκε σήμερα σε 10 φιλικούς κόμβους για να έχουμε ευσταθή αποτελέσματα από μεριά μας.
Προσπαθώ κι εγώ και άλλοι να βοηθάμε όσο μπορούμε.

Πάντα με την καλή έννοια, βοήθεια.
Ευχαριστούμε σε εσάς που συμμετάσχετε.

Οτι άλλο είναι πείτε, να το επιδιορθώσουμε, πιστεύω τα αρχεία να είναι σωστά .

 :: [attachment=1:1g5xnh9i]Traffic shaping.JPG[/attachment:1g5xnh9i]

----------


## NetTraptor

Ωραία τα μαγκλάρησες ... Τα queue που είναι?  ::

----------


## fengi1

> Ωραία τα μαγκλάρησες ... Τα queue που είναι?


Να τα  :: 

[attachment=0:20ft0tpj]sq.JPG[/attachment:20ft0tpj]

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> Ωραία τα μαγκλάρησες ... Τα queue που είναι? 
> 
> 
> Να τα 
> 
> [attachment=0:269gqavp]sq.JPG[/attachment:269gqavp]


Nice try...

Το traffic shaping δεν το βάζουμε για να λέμε ότι έχουμε και εμείς από δαύτο.



Ότι νάναι...

----------


## fengi1

Βαγγελη σωστο ειναι το setup ;

Eρωτηση:
Aν απο τα γραφικα του mikrotik εδω π.χ http://10.2.173.1/graphs/iface/wlan3-anman/
παρω το Max In / Max out για να βγει η τιμη για το Max Limit 
ειναι σωστο ;

----------


## JollyRoger

> Eρωτηση:
> Aν απο τα γραφικα του mikrotik εδω π.χ http://10.2.173.1/graphs/iface/wlan3-anman/
> παρω το Max In / Max out για να βγει η τιμη για το Max Limit 
> ειναι σωστο ;


όχι, πρέπει να κάνεις bandwidth test για να δεις το μέγιστο που πιάνει σε both...
και αν υποθέσουμε οτι πιάνει 40megabit (20send+20receive), το βάζεις κάπου στα 18max απο την κάθε πλευρά, ωστε ακόμα και σε full traffic, να μην πιάνει ποτέ τα όρια του link...

φυσικά αυτό που λέω είναι χονδροειδές, υπάρχουν κάπου κάποια excelάκια που το υπολογίζουν με περισσότερη ακρίβεια, αλλά τα όρια θα είναι ακόμα πιο κάτω  ::  ...

προσωπικά πιστεύω το καλύτερο κριτήριο είναι παράλληλο γράφημα, traffic/latency, οπότε βλέπεις στο πόσο traffic lagάρεις, και το κόβεις/διορθώνεις αναλόγως  :: 


ps. @ senius, δεν καταλαβαίνω με τι αρπάχτηκες στην προκειμένη περίπτωση...

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.

Από μεριάς κόμβων που ένωναν τους B.B. senius, djbill, Chrisov, pontikos και noisyjohn υπάρχουν φυσικά φαινόμενα που θα κόψουν τους 5 κόμβους μεταξύ τους.

Ο Chrisov πλέον μετακόμισε από τον 6ο Όροφο που είχε τον κόμβο, στο διπλανό σπίτι του στον 1ο όροφο, οπότε πάνε τα λινκ του Chrisov, λόγω οπτικής.

Ο djbill ένωνε τους κόμβους της περιοχής.

Σήμερα με τον djbill, περνάγαμε από το Γκάζι όπου είδαμε να σηκώνονται δύο τεράστιες τριώροφες σιδερένιες κατασκευές για χρήση νυκτερινών κέντρων.
Αυτό συνεπάγεται ότι το λινκ που έχει ο djbill με τον Noisyjhon θα πάει στο παρελθόν λόγω οπτικής επαφής. 

Με λίγα λόγια, όσο και να καταφέραμε να ενώσουμε τους κόμβους της περιοχής τον τελευταίο, με αυτά που συμβαίνουν σήμερα,* διαλύονται* χωρίς να φταίμε.

Υπάρχει λύση αλλά δεν τολμώ να την πω.....

Και να έφερναν τους εξοπλισμούς τους στην ταράτσα μου (λόγω καλής οπτικής σε όλους μας) , ποιος θα πλήρωνε την ΔΕΗ.

Και πέρα από αυτό, τι ιστούς πρέπει να σηκώσω στην ταράτσα μου?
Θα γίνει χαμός.
Δεν το σκέφτομαι ακόμα.

Θα το ξαναδούμε το θέμα.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα, λυπάμαι που τα ακούω αυτά κρίμα να πάνε χαμένα τόσα links, πάντως στο θέμα με τον Noisyjohn, έχει link και με τον alekrem οπότε θα πηγαίνετε σε αυτόν μέσω εμένα και beeman-alekrem. Tι να κάνουμε συμβαίνουν αυτά, όλο μεγάλα κτίρια σηκώνονται και μας κόβουν.  ::   ::

----------


## senius

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι στον κόμβο αντικαταστάθηκε το UPS με μεγαλύτερο 1200VA, αντικαταστάθηκε και ο αυτομετασχηματιστής 220V/220V σε μεγαλύτερο 500VA, λόγω των απαιτήσεων.

Τοποθετήθηκαν extra σωλήνες kouvidis για τις παροχές τάσεως, για τις εναλλαγές των server.

Επίσης τοποθετήθηκε και ασφάλεια ράγας,* 220v 3A* που δεν υπήρχε.

Έγινε μελέτη για 2 νέα πιάτα που θα τοποθετηθούν αναγκαία, λόγω προβλημάτων τοπικών κόμβων στον ιστό 3,80m που φιλοξενεί ήδη 6 link.

Ευχαριστώ τον nasos765 που βοήθησε και που *υπέστη το test*, το γαργάλημα των 220V.!!


*Εδιτ1 : Η ασφάλεια και η παροχή των 220V στην ταράτσα μας, είναι ίσως το πιο σημαντικό στην όλη μας κατασκευή.*

 :: 

Εδιτ2: photo, δεν έχει γιατί μας την κάτσατε...
 ::

----------


## nvak

> ... αντικαταστάθηκε και ο αυτομετασχηματιστής 220V/220V σε μεγαλύτερο 500VA, λόγω των απαιτήσεων...


Αυτός δεν λέγεται αυτομετασχηματιστής αλλά μετασχηματιστής απομόνωσης.

Αυτομετασχηματιστή λέμε τον μετασχηματιστή με ένα τύλιγμα και περισότερες των δύο λήψεων που τον χρησιμοποιούμε για υποβιβασμό ή ανύψωση τάσης. Τέτοιο έχουν μέσα οι σταθεροποιητές τάσης.

Ασφάλεια έχεις με τον μετασχηματιστή απομόνωσης αν του βάλεις στο δευτερεύον επιτηρητή μόνωσης. 
Έτσι αν μία άκρη του ακουμπήσει στην γή θα σε ειδοποιήσει. Αλλιώς θα νομίζεις ότι είναι απομονωμένος και θα την φάς κανονικά !

----------


## senius

> αντικαταστάθηκε και ο αυτομετασχηματιστής 220V/220V σε μεγαλύτερο 500VA





> Επίσης τοποθετήθηκε και ασφάλεια ράγας, 220v 3A που δεν υπήρχε.


Παραθέτω πιο κάτω photo του μετασχηματιστή 1 πρός 1 220v/220v - 500va που τοποθέτησα στό πατάρι μου.
Οι διαστάσεις του είναι : 17x13x12cm υψος.
Η τιμή του ανάλογα το κατάστημα : 65 euro.

Φυσικά ο μετασχηματιστής 1 προς 1, 220v/220v - 500va, δεν χωράει σε ένα ταρατσόκουτο που τοποθετούμε το ταρατσοπισι μας.
Δεν έχει λόγω άλλωστε να τοποθετηθεί εκεί, διότι δεν παρέχει την ασφάλεια του 220v που θέλουμε να ανεβάσουμε στην ταράτσα μας.

*******************

Εχουμε δύο τρόπους να ανεβάσουμε 220v απο τον χώρο μας στην ταράτσα μας:

**
A: ο ασφαλέστερος:
Στο χώρο μας η γενικά διαμέρισμα μας, τοποθετούμε μετασχηματιστή προσαρμογής 220v/42v/500va( διαστάσεις 17x13x12cm ).
Με καλώδιο 3χ1,5 nym, απο τον χώρο μας προς τον ιστό κ ταρατασοπισι μας, τοποθετούμε σε αρκετά ευρύχωρο μεταλλικό κουτί, τον δεύτερο μετασχηματιστή προσαρμογής 42v/220v/500va( διαστάσεις 17x13x12cm ).

Ειναι ο πιο ασφαλέστερος τρόπος μεταφοράς 220v στην ταράτσα μας.
Το μειονέκτημα του είναι οτι θέλουμε μεγάλο κουτί extra, στην κατασκευή μας καθώς διπλασια τιμή αγοράς του, από μ/τ 1 προς 1.

**
Β: ο ενδιάμεσος τρόπος με σχετική ασφάλεια:

Στο χώρο μας η γενικά διαμέρισμα μας, τοποθετούμε μετασχηματιστή 1 πρός 1, 220v/220v - 500va ( διαστάσεις 17x13x12cm )
Με καλώδιο 3χ1,5 nym μεταφέρουμε τα 220v άνετα στην κατασκευή μας τοποθετώντας πάντα, extra ασφαλειοδιακόπτη ράγας 220V-3A πριν από αυτόν. 

**
Η σειρά που ακολούθησα από το πατάρι μου, έως την κατασκευή στην ταράτσα μου είναι:

Απο Πατάρι:
Διακόπτης διαφυγής -----> ασφαλειοδιακόπτης ράγας 220V-3A -----> Όργανο μέτρησης σε VA -----> μετασχηματιστής 1 προς 1, 220v/220v - 500va -----> UPS 1200VA -----> καλώδιο 3χ1,5 nym σε επένδυση kouvidis.

Προς Ταράτσα:
Απο καλώδιο 3χ1,5 nym σε επένδυση kouvidis -----> μέσα στο ταρατσοπισι -----> ασφαλειοδιακόπτης ράγας 220V-3A -----> κατανάλωση.

----------


## senius

> Έγινε μελέτη για 2 νέα πιάτα που θα τοποθετηθούν αναγκαία, λόγω προβλημάτων τοπικών κόμβων στον ιστό 3,80m που φιλοξενεί ήδη 6 link.


Έδωσα βάση στην στερέωση του ιστού, βάση του ηλιακού θερμοσίφωνα που είναι δίπλα:

----------


## Nikiforos

Μπράβο, πολύ ωραία δουλειά δεν κουνάει τίποτα έτσι. Senius rulez ::

----------


## Danimoth

Τρομερή δουλειά, as expected by senius :]
Μπράβο!

----------


## GJP

Κλασσικη επαγγελματικη δουλεια by senius Ο ανθρωπος των ασφαλεστερων ιστων .Η αντοχη ειναι δοκιμασμενη πηγα σπιτι ανεβηκα επανω και εκανα μονοζυγο στις αντιριδες του και δεν ειμαι και ελαφρυς

----------


## acoul

Ωραίος όπως πάντα!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα καλή Ανάσταση και καλό Πάσχα με υγεία.

Αυριο μέρα του Πάσχα έχουμε extra επιλογές στο radio Agios Dimitrios, με Παλιά Λαϊκά:
*Wireless*  
*Internet*

----------


## papashark

Μάπα δουλειά θα έλεγα εγώ...

Καταρχάς είναι κακή ιδέα να χρησιμοποιήσεις τον ηλιακό για στήριξη του ιστού, κυρίως γιατί οι ηλιακοί είναι φτιαγμένοι για να κρατάνε το βάρος τους και μόνο, ενώ το επικληνές σχήμα του θερμαντικού συστήματος και το στρογγυλό του δοχείου, κατεβάζουν τις αεροδυναμικές αντιστάσεις με αποτέλεσμα ο ηλιακός να μην είναι σχεδιασμένος για τόσο μεγάλα φορτία.

Επί προσθέτος να πω ότι η στίρηξη σε τόσο ψηλό σημείο του ηλιακού είναι ακόμα μεγαλύτερο λάθος, γιατί όσο πιο ψηλά είναι, τόσο περισσότερο δουλεύει ως μοχλός, οπότε με λιγότερηγ δύναμη από τον ιστό στον ηλιακό, τόσο περισσότερο κουνιέτε ο ηλιακός και ζωρίζετε η βάση του.

Τέλος να πω ότι η "υπέροχη" αυτή στίρηξη αντέχει όσο η βίδα που κρατάει την αντιρίδα με το μπράτσο του πιάτου. Κάτι που μπορεί να είναι καλό βέβαια γιατί έτσι θα σώσει τον ηλιακό, αφού βλέπω να τα παίζει πρώτα είτε ο σωλήνας, είτε η βίδα....

----------


## acoul

> Μάπα δουλειά θα έλεγα εγώ...


δείξε μας την καλή δουλειά ώστε να συγκρίνουμε !! 

προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι η δουλειά του Κώστα στις ταράτσες από άποψη ποιότητας είναι από τις λίγες που ξεχωρίζουν !!

----------


## geosid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Μάπα δουλειά θα έλεγα εγώ...
> 
> 
> δείξε μας την καλή δουλειά ώστε να συγκρίνουμε !! 
> 
> προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι η δουλειά του Κώστα στις ταράτσες από άποψη ποιότητας είναι από τις λίγες που ξεχωρίζουν !!


χωρις να θελω να ασχολειθω περαιτερω με τετοια θεματα εχεις δει πολλους ιστους να ειναι ειναι τοσα ατομα πανω ? Η μπορει να ανεβασει ο Κωστας εστω 2 ατομα στον ιστο του ? Το οτι δεν ποσταρω φωτο ολου του ιστου ειναι γιατι δεν θα μου αρεσε να γινω σαν το Κωστα ( σε θεματα διαφημισεις - αυτοπροβολης και επιδειξης )αλλα μονο να σκεφτεις οτι προσπαθουμε να αποφυγουμε αντανακλασεις απο ηλιακους και ο Κωστας εφτιαξε τον ιστο διπλα σε αυτον  ::  . Γενικοτερα Αλεξανδρε υπαρχουν παρα πολλα ατομα μεσα στο δικτυο που δεν ποσταρουν φωτο απο τον ιστο τους και ειναι κατα πολλη ποιο ασφαλεις ο ιστος τους απο του κωστα ακομα και απο τον δικο μου , ανθρωποι που τους ενδιαφερει να δουλευουν ολα σωστα και τιποτα παραπανω δεν τους νοιαζει εαν περναει τραφικ , εαν φυσαει δυνατα , εαν θα μπει πολυκατοικια μπροστα τους και αλλα .

----------


## acoul

> χωρις να θελω να ασχολειθω περαιτερω με τετοια θεματα εχεις δει πολλους ιστους να ειναι ειναι τοσα ατομα πανω ? Η μπορει να ανεβασει ο Κωστας εστω 2 ατομα στον ιστο του ? Το οτι δεν ποσταρω φωτο ολου του ιστου ειναι γιατι δεν θα μου αρεσε να γινω σαν το Κωστα ( σε θεματα διαφημισεις - αυτοπροβολης και επιδειξης )αλλα μονο να σκεφτεις οτι προσπαθουμε να αποφυγουμε αντανακλασεις απο ηλιακους και ο Κωστας εφτιαξε τον ιστο διπλα σε αυτον  . Γενικοτερα Αλεξανδρε υπαρχουν παρα πολλα ατομα μεσα στο δικτυο που δεν ποσταρουν φωτο απο τον ιστο τους και ειναι κατα πολλη ποιο ασφαλεις ο ιστος τους απο του κωστα ακομα και απο τον δικο μου , ανθρωποι που τους ενδιαφερει να δουλευουν ολα σωστα και τιποτα παραπανω δεν τους νοιαζει εαν περναει τραφικ , εαν φυσαει δυνατα , εαν θα μπει πολυκατοικια μπροστα τους και αλλα .


το έχω ακούσει άπειρες φορές αυτό το επιχείρημα. το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ζούμε σε μια χώρα που ότι δηλώσεις είσαι, και από λόγια είμαστε όλοι κουβαρντάδες --> στην πράξη όμως μας πιάνει το δε βαριέσαι ...

δεν είπαμε να ποζάρουμε μπροστά από κάθε φωτογραφία. στην τελική μπορεί να μην μας πάει ο φακός, σεβαστό !! τις κατασκευές μας όμως πραγματικά δεν βλέπω το λόγο γιατί να μην τις βγάζουμε στον αέρα, σε ένα χώρο που υποτίθεται ότι κάνουμε χόμπι, που σημαίνει ότι αγαπάμε, πιστεύουμε και είμαστε υπερήφανοι για αυτό που κάνουμε.

δεν είναι φιγούρα. είναι δείγμα δουλειάς και μέσα από τις φωτογραφίες μπορούν να μάθουν κάποιοι που ενδιαφέρονται να δούνε πως γίνεται, να γίνουν σχετικά σχόλια για πιθανά προβλήματα της κατασκευής ή προτάσεις για βελτιστοποίηση !!

αυτούς που στήνουν και δεν τους ξέρει κανείς πραγματικά προσωπικά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως μπορούν να ισχυρίζονται ότι κάνουν χόμπι ... σαν να λέμε να μη γράφουμε βιβλία ή οδηγούς για να μην μας κατηγορήσουν ότι κάνουμε φιγούρα ...

από την άλλη το φωτογραφικό υλικό είναι το μόνο που αποδεικνύει την διάθεση, την δουλειά και παράλληλα αποτελεί μπούσουλα για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν και θέλουν να πάρουν ιδέες για τρόπους που μπορούν να υλοποιήσουν αντίστοιχες κατασκευές. όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι απλά κλικς και δηλώσεις του πληκτρολογίου.

όσο για σχόλια του στυλ: μάπα η κατασκευή είναι τουλάχιστο λίγο άκομψα. Και να ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο είναι σαν να θέλουμε να κλαδέψουμε τον ενθουσιασμό και την διάθεση του άλλου ... δεν λέει, τες πα, υπομονή, επιμονή και καλή καρδιά !!

φιλικά όλα τα παραπάνω με το γνωστό Μεσογειακό ταμπεραμέντο που ευδοκιμεί ιδιαίτερα και στον τόπο μας !!

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Μάπα δουλειά θα έλεγα εγώ...
> 
> 
> δείξε μας την καλή δουλειά ώστε να συγκρίνουμε !! 
> 
> προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι η δουλειά του Κώστα στις ταράτσες από άποψη ποιότητας είναι από τις λίγες που ξεχωρίζουν !!


Εγώ πάλι έχω ξαναδεί φώτος από τον ιστό του Κώστα και του έχω στήλει και με ΡΜ παρατηρήσεις για λάθη που έχει κάνει, όπως το να βάζεις συρματόσχοινα χωρίς ροδάντζα, μειόνοντας σε λιγότερο από το μισό την αντοχή τους. Θεωρώ απαράδεκτο λάθος να μην βάλεις ροδάντζα σε συρματόσχοινο, είναι ένδειξη χοντρής ασχετοσύνης, τι να το κάνεις το .5αρι συρματόσχοινο, αν χωρίς ροδάντζα αντέχει όσο ένα 3αρι. Τι να το κάνεις το 5.αρι το συρματόσχοινο χωρίς να έχεις καλή στερέωση στην άλλη μεριά.



Οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα δεν έχουν ιδέα από την αρμονία που πρέπει να έχει ένα σύστημα, κάνουν υπερβολές που απλά ανεβάζουν το κόστος της κατασκευής, χωρίς όμως να βελτιώνουν την κατασκευή, αλλά αντίθετα δημιουργούν την ψευδαίσθηση ότι αντέχει πολύ, πλακώνονται στα πιάτα, και απλά είναι τυχεροί που ποτέ δεν φυσάει τόσο πολύ που να τα πάρουν στο χέρι...

Πάντως φυσικά και μπορείς να τις χαρακτηρίζεις όπως θες, και να έχεις ότι άποψη θες.

Και φυσικά μπορούμε και εμείς να τις χαρακτηρίζουμε όπως πιστεύουμε και να έχουμε την δική μας άποψη.

Παράδειγμα :
ιστός με συρματόσχοινο για μπουγάδα, δεμένο αλλά κεραία τηλεόρασης. Συνταγή αποτυχίας...
συρματόσχοινο χωρίς ροδάντζα, ή πως να καταργήσετε αυτομάτος τα συρματόσχοινα σας

Το να διατυπώνει όμως την άποψη του κανείς, με επιχειρήματα και όχι με αλληλογλυψίματα το θεωρώ πολύ ποιο σημαντικό, σοβαρό και επικοιδομητικό.

Από την άλλη οι αμβρότητες και τα αλληλογλυψίματα, το μόνο που προσφέρουν είναι άνοδο της αυτοεκτίμησης (ειδικά αν είσαι ποζέρι), και μπόλικα σάλια για να συχαίνονται οι απ' έξω...

Τώρα αν θες μπορούμε να κάνουμε και τουμπεκί όταν βλέπουμε κάτι λάθος για να μην χαλάσουμε το ποζάρισμα που τρώμε στην μάπα καθημερινά. Αυτό το να δεις πως θα βοηθήσει την κοινότητα μας....


Τέλος, δικούς μου ιστούς μην περιμένεις να δεις, συνήθως έχουν μισό μέτρο ύψος και σπανίως περνάνε τα 2. Καμία ιδιαίτερη κατασκευή. Ο μοναδικός 6μετρος μου είναι σε ταράτσα του χαμόγελου με αντιρίδες και επίτονα, 2 χρόνια στημένος με πιάτα και ξεχασμένος χωρίς να χρειάζετε τίποτα (πλην περιοδικού ελέγχου), φωτογραφίες έχουν δημοσιευθεί στο παρελθόν.

----------


## geosid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από geosid
> 
> χωρις να θελω να ασχολειθω περαιτερω με τετοια θεματα εχεις δει πολλους ιστους να ειναι ειναι τοσα ατομα πανω ? Η μπορει να ανεβασει ο Κωστας εστω 2 ατομα στον ιστο του ? Το οτι δεν ποσταρω φωτο ολου του ιστου ειναι γιατι δεν θα μου αρεσε να γινω σαν το Κωστα ( σε θεματα διαφημισεις - αυτοπροβολης και επιδειξης )αλλα μονο να σκεφτεις οτι προσπαθουμε να αποφυγουμε αντανακλασεις απο ηλιακους και ο Κωστας εφτιαξε τον ιστο διπλα σε αυτον  . Γενικοτερα Αλεξανδρε υπαρχουν παρα πολλα ατομα μεσα στο δικτυο που δεν ποσταρουν φωτο απο τον ιστο τους και ειναι κατα πολλη ποιο ασφαλεις ο ιστος τους απο του κωστα ακομα και απο τον δικο μου , ανθρωποι που τους ενδιαφερει να δουλευουν ολα σωστα και τιποτα παραπανω δεν τους νοιαζει εαν περναει τραφικ , εαν φυσαει δυνατα , εαν θα μπει πολυκατοικια μπροστα τους και αλλα .
> 
> 
> το έχω ακούσει άπειρες φορές αυτό το επιχείρημα. το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ζούμε σε μια χώρα που ότι δηλώσεις είσαι, και από λόγια είμαστε όλοι κουβαρντάδες --> στην πράξη όμως μας πιάνει το δε βαριέσαι ...
> 
> δεν είπαμε να ποζάρουμε μπροστά από κάθε φωτογραφία. στην τελική μπορεί να μην μας πάει ο φακός, σεβαστό !! τις κατασκευές μας όμως πραγματικά δεν βλέπω το λόγο γιατί να μην τις βγάζουμε στον αέρα, σε ένα χώρο που υποτίθεται ότι κάνουμε χόμπι, που σημαίνει ότι αγαπάμε, πιστεύουμε και είμαστε υπερήφανοι για αυτό που κάνουμε.
> 
> ...


Σαφως και οσα λες ειναι δεκτα απο εμενα και δεν υπαρχει κανενας λογος ουτε για καυγαδες ουτε για αντιπαραθεση .
το να δειχνει καποιος οτι στηριζει τον ιστο του πανω στη βαση που κρατιεται ο ηλιακος δεν ειναι και η ποιο σωστη συμβουλη που μπορει να δωσει καποιος σε καποιον που θα ξεκινησει τωρα να μπει στο δικτυο και να κατασκευαση τον ιστο του . ειναι σαν να του λεμε ( οπου βρεις να το στηριξεις στηριξε το ) . Δεκτο - σεβαστο και σωστο οτι ( το φωτογραφικό υλικό είναι το μόνο που αποδεικνύει την διάθεση, την δουλειά και παράλληλα αποτελεί μπούσουλα για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν και θέλουν να πάρουν ιδέες για τρόπους που μπορούν να υλοποιήσουν αντίστοιχες κατασκευές) . Ομως ειναι λιγο εκνευριστικο κατα τη γνωμη μου οταν αυτος που θα κανει τη κατασκευη εχει σαν χομπυ την αυτοπροβολη του στυλ ΕΓΩ ειμαι και αλλος δεν ειμαι . Σαν απαντηση σε αυτοο ( όσο για σχόλια του στυλ: μάπα η κατασκευή είναι τουλάχιστο λίγο άκομψα. Και να ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο είναι σαν να θέλουμε να κλαδέψουμε τον ενθουσιασμό και την διάθεση του άλλου ) θα σου υπευνθυμησω οτι οταν ποσταρουμε κατι Η δειχνουμε κατι πρεπει να ειμαστε προετοιμασμενοι και για τα θετικα σχολια και για τα αρνητικα οποια και εαν ειναι αυτα . Να απαντησω για μενα προσωπικα οτι εαν βλεπω κατι και δεν μου αρεσει θα πω την ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ οποια και εαν ειναι αυτη και οπως γνωριζουμε ολοι οτι η αληθεια ποναει μερικες φορες . Σαν ιδεα η στηριξη ιστου πανω σε βαση ηλιακου ειναι πρωτοτυπη μεν αλλα δεν ειναι και η ποιο σωστη . Καλο θα ηταν ο κομβουχος και ο καθε κομβουχος ( ακομα και αν ποσταρει καποιος στο δικο μου τοπικ ) να ακουγε - διαβαζε τη γνωμη του οποια και ειναι αυτη .
Ολα αυτα στα λεω με καθε καλη διαθεση και χωρις να θελω να εχω αντιπαλοτητα και φαγωμαρα με κανεναν , πρεπει να καταλαβουν μερικοι οτι το δικτυο πανω απο ολα ειναι μια παρεα που κανει το χομπυ της και οχι 2-3 ατομα που κοιτανε ποιος την εχει ποιο μεγαλη . 

Υ.Γ : εαν κρινει ο κομβοχους Η καποιος διαχειριστης οτι πρεπει να μεταφερθει στα off topic ας το μεταφερει ( δεν υπαρχει προβλημα )

----------


## nvak

Τους ηλιακούς τους χρησιμοποιούμε σαν στήριξη και σαν πλάτη στα πιάτα μας. 

Σαν στήριξη μας προσφέρουν ένα ακόμη σημείο σταθεροποίησης στον ιστό μας. 
Εχώ έχω δύο ιστούς με τρία σημεία στήριξης στον καθένα. 
Τα δύο σε τοίχο και το ένα στην βάση του βαρελιου ενός ηλιακού. 
Η μεγάλη μάζα του δεν αφήνει τον ιστό να ταλαντωθεί με τον αέρα.

Σαν πλάτη στα λίνκ, οι ηλιακοί προσφέρουν καλή απομόνωση απο ανακλάσεις και παρεμβολές απο πίσω. 
Προτιμώ αν είναι δυνατόν να βάζω τα πιάτα με πλάτη έναν ηλιακό.

Εννοείται ότι οι ηλιακοί είναι στο δώμα που κανονικά απαγορεύεται  ::

----------


## acoul

> Τέλος, δικούς μου ιστούς μην περιμένεις να δεις, συνήθως έχουν μισό μέτρο ύψος και σπανίως περνάνε τα 2. Καμία ιδιαίτερη κατασκευή. Ο μοναδικός 6μετρος μου είναι σε ταράτσα του χαμόγελου με αντιρίδες και επίτονα, 2 χρόνια στημένος με πιάτα και ξεχασμένος χωρίς να χρειάζετε τίποτα (πλην περιοδικού ελέγχου), φωτογραφίες έχουν δημοσιευθεί στο παρελθόν.


πως γίνεται να έχεις άποψη τότε για ιστούς που ξεπερνούν τα 2 μέτρα;

ας δούμε καλύτερο υλικό λοιπόν αν υπάρχει. υπάρχει; διψάω και εγώ για τρόπους να βελτιώσω τις κατασκευές στις ταράτσες όπως αρκετοί από εμάς φαντάζομαι. 

Πάνο σε ακούω χρόνια να τα χώνεις δεξιά και αριστερά χωρίς να έχω δει τα τελευταία χρόνια την παραμικρή δουλειά σου γύρω από το AWMN πέρα από ροκάνισμα ... δεν θεωρώ αυτή την στάση ιδιαίτερα εποικοδομητική και την βλέπω πιο επιβλαβή από τα ποζάρικα και την φιγούρα όπως τα βαφτίζεις ...

τον Κώστα τον πάω γιατί έχει όρεξη και διάθεση για το AWMN. για τα γλειψίματα που αναφέρεις το φόρουμ είναι ανοικτό βιβλίο για να βγάλει ο κάθε ένας τα συμπεράσματά του.

Χριστός Ανέστη με περισσότερα και καλά λινκ για το AWMN από όλους μας !!

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Τέλος, δικούς μου ιστούς μην περιμένεις να δεις, συνήθως έχουν μισό μέτρο ύψος και σπανίως περνάνε τα 2. Καμία ιδιαίτερη κατασκευή. Ο μοναδικός 6μετρος μου είναι σε ταράτσα του χαμόγελου με αντιρίδες και επίτονα, 2 χρόνια στημένος με πιάτα και ξεχασμένος χωρίς να χρειάζετε τίποτα (πλην περιοδικού ελέγχου), φωτογραφίες έχουν δημοσιευθεί στο παρελθόν.
> 
> 
> πως γίνεται να έχεις άποψη τότε για ιστούς που ξεπερνούν τα 2 μέτρα!


Ασε ρε Αλέξανδρε, εσύ μιλάς για σάλια από το αλληλογλύψιμο, και εγώ μιλάω με επιχειρήματα.

Ολα τα άλλα είναι μ' άλλα λόγια να αγαπιόμαστε...

----------


## fengi1

Χωρις να κατσω να διαβασω ολα τα παραπανω κατεβατα, να σας πω μονο οτι στα 2 χρονια που ξερω τον κομβο senius δεν θυμαμαι μια μερα ενα λινκ του να επεσε ή γιατι πηρε νερα ή γιατι φυσηξε ο αερας το πιατο ή για ο,τι αλλο.

Ο Κωστας δεν ειναι της προχειροδουλειας σε οτι κανει και μακαρι να ηταν ολοι ετσι.

----------


## Nikiforos

Συμφωνώ και με τον acoul και με τον fengi1, και όπως έχω ξαναπεί senius rulez, εμένα μου αρέσει η δουλειά του και το μεράκι του, και καλό θα ήταν να μην φαγώνεστε μεταξύ σας χωρίς λόγο και αιτία. Πραγματικά έχω βαρεθεί αυτή την κατάσταση στο forum. Αν δεν το είχα ανάγκη θα το είχα παρατήσει. Ο καθένας κάνει το χόμπι του και βοηθάει τους άλλους όσο καλύτερα μπορεί. Αν δεν θέλετε να βοηθάτε μπράβο σας, αλλά δεν μπορείτε να κοροϊδεύετε και να ειρωνεύεστε κάποιον που προσπαθεί πάρα πολύ και το καταφέρνει και με το παραπάνω. Ο Senius πάει παντού και βοηθάει τους πάντες, μακάρι να το έκαναν όλοι αυτό! Αν μη τι άλλο τουλάχιστον θα έπρεπε να σέβεστε την ηλικία του και τον χρόνο που διαθέτει στο AWMN. Sorry για το post αυτό, αλλά έχω αγανακτήσει, ΕΛΕΟΣ ρε παιδιά ποια! θέλω να βρω κάτι χρήσιμο και ψάχνω 100 σελίδες και πέφτω στις σαχλαμάρες μερικών εδώ μέσα.
Φιλικά Πάντα, χωρίς να θέλω να θίξω κανέναν, αλλά νομίζω αυτό θα πρέπει να λάβει τέλος κάποια στιγμή, γιατί κατάντησε πλέον πολύ βαρετό!

----------


## Myth

> Συμφωνώ και με τον acoul και με τον fengi1, και όπως έχω ξαναπεί senius rulez, εμένα μου αρέσει η δουλειά του και το μεράκι του, και καλό θα ήταν να μην φαγώνεστε μεταξύ σας χωρίς λόγο και αιτία. Πραγματικά έχω βαρεθεί αυτή την κατάσταση στο forum. Αν δεν το είχα ανάγκη θα το είχα παρατήσει. Ο καθένας κάνει το χόμπι του και βοηθάει τους άλλους όσο καλύτερα μπορεί. Αν δεν θέλετε να βοηθάτε μπράβο σας, αλλά δεν μπορείτε να κοροϊδεύετε και να ειρωνεύεστε κάποιον που προσπαθεί πάρα πολύ και το καταφέρνει και με το παραπάνω. Ο Senius πάει παντού και βοηθάει τους πάντες, μακάρι να το έκαναν όλοι αυτό! Αν μη τι άλλο τουλάχιστον θα έπρεπε να σέβεστε την ηλικία του και τον χρόνο που διαθέτει στο AWMN. Sorry για το post αυτό, αλλά έχω αγανακτήσει, ΕΛΕΟΣ ρε παιδιά ποια! θέλω να βρω κάτι χρήσιμο και ψάχνω 100 σελίδες και πέφτω στις σαχλαμάρες μερικών εδώ μέσα.
> Φιλικά Πάντα, χωρίς να θέλω να θίξω κανέναν, αλλά νομίζω αυτό θα πρέπει να λάβει τέλος κάποια στιγμή, γιατί κατάντησε πλέον πολύ βαρετό!



Νομίζω ο Νικηφόρος τα λέει μια χαρά, θα πρέπει ο κάθε ένας εδώ μέσα να σέβεται τον εαυτό του και όλους τους άλλους και να "μετράει" το τι γράφει για οποιονδήποτε, ας σεβαστούμε λοιπόν το μεράκι του senius και ας κοιτάμε το τι προσφέρουμε εμείς στο ΑWMN.

----------


## papashark

Μία νέα μέρα ξημερώνει στο awmn....

Αυτή που επιτρέπει μόνο τα αλληλογλυψίματα, και επιβάλει σιωπή στην επικοιδομητική κριτική.

ΝΑ βλέπουμε λάθη και να κρατάμε το στόμα μας κλειστό, μην στεναχωρίσουμε τους γλυψιματίες.


Ωραίοι, πάμε μπρόστά !

----------


## Myth

> Μία νέα μέρα ξημερώνει στο awmn....
> 
> Αυτή που επιτρέπει μόνο τα αλληλογλυψίματα, και επιβάλει σιωπή στην επικοιδομητική κριτική.
> 
> ΝΑ βλέπουμε λάθη και να κρατάμε το στόμα μας κλειστό, μην στεναχωρίσουμε τους γλυψιματίες.
> 
> 
> Ωραίοι, πάμε μπρόστά !


Όχι papashark δεν νομίζω να είπε κάποιος ότι δεν μπορούμε να πούμε τα λάθη που βλέπουμε, ίσα ίσα που αυτό είναι καλό για να μπορέσουμε οι υπόλοιποι που δεν γνωρίζουμε να διορθωθούμε απλά πιστεύω ότι είναι λάθος και κουραστικές οι προσωπικές επιθέσεις και νομίζω ότι καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ.

Πάντα φιλικά Κώστας

----------


## senius

ΟΟυυυυφφφφ...


Μακάριοι είναι εκείνοι οι άνθρωποι που κατόρθωσαν να μιμηθούν την ταπεινή γη, η οποία, ενώ πατιέται από όλους, όμως όλους τους σηκώνει με την αγάπη της και τους τρέφει με στοργή σαν καλή μάννα, η οποία έδωσε και το υλικό για την σάρκα μας στην πλάση. Δέχεται επίσης με χαρά και ό,τι της πετάμε, από καλούς καρπούς μέχρι ακάθαρτα σκουπίδια, τα οποία επεξεργάζεται αθόρυβα σε βιταμίνες και τις προσφέρει πλουσιοπάροχα με τους καρπούς της αδιακρίτως σε καλούς και κακούς ανθρώπους.

Ο ταπεινός άνθρωπος, όπως φαίνεται, είναι ο δυνατότερος του κόσμου, διότι και νικάει, αλλά και σηκώνει πολλά ξένα βάρη με ελαφριά την συνείδησή του.
Ενώ ζει περιφρονημένος και αδικημένος για τα ξένα σφάλματα που οικειοποιείται από αγάπη, εσωτερικά νιώθει την μεγαλύτερη χαρά του κόσμου, γιατί είναι περιφρονημένος πια από αυτόν ο μάταιος τούτος κόσμος. Οι ύβρεις, οι αδικίες κ.λ.π. είναι τα καλύτερα νυστέρια για όσους έφταιξαν, διότι με αυτά καθαρίζουν οι παλιές πληγές. Για εκείνους όμως που δεν έφταιξαν είναι μαχαίρια δημίου, και Μάρτυρες θεωρούνται αυτοί που τα δέχονται χαρούμενοι για την αγάπη του Χριστού.

Οι μεγάλοι στην ηλικία που δεν δέχονται ύβρεις και αυστηρές παρατηρήσεις, για να θεραπευθούν ή για να λάβουν μισθό (όταν δεν φταίνε), είναι πιο ανόητοι και από τα μωρά παιδιά, που δεν θέλουν ούτε να ακούσουν τον γιατρό, διότι φοβούνται την ένεση (μην τους τρυπήσει με την βελόνα), και υποφέρουν τον πυρετό συνέχεια και τον βήχα.

Περισσότερη ευγνωμοσύνη οφείλουμε σ’ αυτούς που μας κέντησαν και βγήκαν τα αγκάθια της ψυχής μας, παρά σ’ εκείνους που θα έσκαβαν δωρεάν την περιοχή μας και θα μας φανέρωναν τον κρυμμένο μας άγνωστο θησαυρό.

Δεν ωφελεί να τρίβει κανείς τα γόνατά του με αμέτρητες μετάνοιες, εάν δεν τρίβει παράλληλα και την μούρη του με την ταπείνωση (την εσωτερική μετάνοια). Εκείνος που ζητάει ταπείνωση από τον Θεό, αλλά δεν δέχεται τον άνθρωπο που του στέλνει ο Θεός, για να τον ταπεινώσει, δεν ξέρει τι ζητάει, διότι οι αρετές δεν αγοράζονται τα ψώνια στον μπακάλη (όσα κιλά θέλουμε), αλλά μας στέλνει ο Θεός ανθρώπους να δοκιμαστούμε, να εργαστούμε, να την αποκτήσουμε και να στεφανωθούμε.

Όποιος σκύβει ταπεινά και δέχεται τα χτυπήματα από τους άλλους, διώχνει τα δικά του εξογκώματα, ομορφαίνει πνευματικά σαν Άγγελος και έτσι χωράει από την στενή πύλη του Παραδείσου.

Μακάριος εκείνος ο άνθρωπος που έδωσε τα εξογκώματά του και βαδίζει την τεθλιμμένη οδό του Κυρίου με ξένο βάρος (συκοφαντίες κλπ) και αφήνει τους ανθρώπους να του πλέκουν αμαράντινα στεφάνια με τις κατηγορίες, διότι αυτό φανερώνει την γνήσια ταπεινοφροσύνη που δεν εξετάζει τι λένε οι άνθρωποι, αλλά τι θα πει ο Θεός την ημέρα της Κρίσεως.

Εκείνος που μιλάει λογικά σε φιλοκατήγορο ή σε ολιγόμυαλο και έχει την απαίτηση να βρει κατανόηση, φανερώνει ότι και ο ίδιος δεν είναι καλά, διότι ο κακότροπος είναι χειρότερος από τον ολιγόμυαλο, γιατί είναι σκοτισμένο το μυαλό του από την κακία και τον εγωισμό.

Όσοι όμως έχουν ταπείνωση, έχουν και καλοσύνη και θείο φωτισμό και δεν σκοντάφτουν ποτέ στη πνευματική τους πορεία από τα εμπόδια του πονηρού. Τους περισσότερους πειρασμούς, τις περισσότερες φορές, τους δημιουργεί ο ίδιος μας ο εαυτός μας, όταν βάζουμε τον εαυτό μας στις συνεργασίες μας μαζί με τους άλλους, όταν δηλαδή θέλουμε να υψώνουμε τον εαυτό μας. Στον Ουρανό δεν ανεβαίνει κανείς με το κοσμικό ανέβασμα αλλά με το πνευματικό κατέβασμα. Όποιος βαδίζει χαμηλά, βαδίζει πάντα με σιγουριά και ποτέ δεν πέφτει.

Εκείνος που δεν συμβουλεύεται στην πνευματική του πορεία, μπερδεύει τους δρόμους και κουράζεται πολύ και καθυστερεί. Εάν δεν ταπεινωθεί να ρωτήσει έστω και αργότερα, δύσκολα θα φτάσει στον προορισμό του. Ενώ αυτοί που συμβουλεύονται βαδίζουν ξεκούραστα, με σιγουριά, και σκεπάζονται με την Χάρη του Θεού και φωτίζονται επειδή ταπεινώνονται.

Όσοι κινούνται όλο απλά με καλούς λογισμούς, και λένε όλους τους λογισμούς τους και πιστεύουν από πολλή ταπείνωση ότι δεν έχουν τίποτα το καλό, ενώ αγωνίζονται με φιλότιμο πολύ, αυτοί κρύβουν τον μεγαλύτερο πνευματικό θησαυρό μέσα τους, χωρίς να τον γνωρίζουν ούτε οι ίδιοι ούτε οι άλλοι άνθρωποι, και έτσι δεν σπαταλιέται από τους ίδιους και δεν κλέβεται από τους άλλους.

Στον πολύ ταπεινό και ευαίσθητο άνθρωπο όταν ταπεινώνεται κανείς, βοηθιέται πολύ˙ ενώ στον άνθρωπο που αγνοεί την ταπείνωση, εάν ταπεινωθείς – τον συμβουλευθείς ή πεις τα ελαττώματά σου-, τον κάνεις πιο περήφανο και αναιδή.

Ο άνθρωπος που δεν έχει ταπείνωση και καλούς λογισμούς, είναι γεμάτος από αμφιβολίες και ερωτηματικά. Κι επειδή θα βρίσκεται συνέχεια ζαλισμένος, έχει ανάγκη στις αρχές από Γέροντα με μεγάλη υπομονή, για να του δίνει συνέχεια εξηγήσεις, μέχρι να καθαρίσει ο νους και η καρδιά, για να μπορεί να βλέπει καθαρά.

Ο ταπεινός και καλοκάγαθος άνθρωπος, επειδή έχει την καθαρότητα και την εσωτερική και εξωτερική ηρεμία, έχει και βάθος πνευματικό και βλέπει βαθιά τα θεία νοήματα και βοηθιέται περισσότερο, και αυξάνεται και η πίστη του πιο πολύ, ζώντας τα μυστήρια του Θεού.

Ο υπερήφανος, εκτός που είναι σκοτισμένος, είναι και συνέχεια εσωτερικά και εξωτερικά ταραγμένος από την ελαφρότητα του εγωισμού στέκεται πάντα στην επιφάνεια των πραγμάτων και δεν μπορεί να προχωρήσει στο βάθος, όπου βρίσκονται τα θεία μαργαριτάρια, για να πλουτίσει πνευματικά.

***********************************
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους.

Οι γνώσεις κάποιων διαβάστηκαν και προχωράμε να μην κάνουμε λάθη ποτέ.

Θα ληφθούν υπόψιν τα πάντα.

***********************************
Σαν σήμερα του Αγίου Γεωργίου......*πριν 6 μήνες* έφυγε ο Master Γιώργος.



> Δημοσίευση από geosid την Παρ Οκτ 24, 2008 11:25 pm
> Συληπητηρια και απο μενα Κωστα.





> Δημοσίευση από badge την Παρ Οκτ 24, 2008 11:54 pm
> Τα θερμά μου συλληπητήρια Κώστα. Και έχεις συλληπητήρια και από τον Πάνο (papashark).


************
Vigor πραγματικά κι εσύ που έφυγες πρόσφατα, μας άφησες σε κενό, κρίμα.

************

----------


## fengi1

Kυριε Κωστα μας Χρονια Πολλα.  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Χρόνια πολλά Κώστα και καλά links :: )

----------


## nikpanGR

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΩΣΤΑ

----------


## Somnius

Χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα..

Senius pότε θα πάμε για coffe?

----------


## nikpanGR

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΩΣΤΗ....

----------


## djbill

Χρόνια πολλά και από εμένα Κώστα

----------


## senius

Σας ευχαριστώ κύριοι, για τις ευχές σας.
Με υγεία σε όλους μας.

Πέρα του πλευρού μου djbill & nasos765 *που είμαστε ένα και το αυτό*, θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω τον πατέρα μου, που σε ότι δυσκολία σε ότι πόνο, ήταν ο βράχος μου που θα μπορούσα να μιλήσω, ο άνθρωπος που μπόρεσε να μου σταθεί, ο άνθρωπος ΠΑΤΕΡΑΣ ΜΟΥ, ο άνθρωπος που δεν μπορώ να ξεχάσω.
Το όνομα του Αντώνης (fengi1).
Ευχαριστώ τον Θεό για το δώρο που μου έστειλε.

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους.

----------


## lakis

Χρόνια πολλά συνονόματε.

Λάκη σε λένε, έ;

----------


## sv1her

Χρόνια Πολλά για την ονομαστική σου εορτή!

----------


## PriestRunner

Χρόνια πολλά και από εμένα Κώστα

----------


## babisbabis

Χρονια πολλα!

----------


## anman

Χρόνια καλά και υγειή Κώστα!

----------


## acoul

πότε και που θα ψήσουμε;

----------


## senius

Ευχαριστώ κύριοι για την τιμή σας και τις ευχές σας, να είσαστε καλά με υγεία.




> πότε και που θα ψήσουμε;


Εγώ το θέλω πιο πολύ από σένα.
Θα γίνει τζερντελές μεγάλος, σύντομα.  ::   ::  



> Χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα..
> Senius pότε θα πάμε για coffe?


Οταν βρούμε χρόνο, θα το κάνουμε κι αυτό, ευχαριστούμε για την πρόσκληση.

***********************
Σήμερα τοποθετήθηκε extra δίσκος 1.5 terra , για τις ανάγκες. 
 ::

----------


## senius

Από σήμερα αποκτήσαμε και αλλα Radio.

Radio Agios Dimitrios - Παλιά Λαϊκά 24/7 128 kb/s :*Wireless*  
Radio Agios Dimitrios - Παλιά Λαϊκά 24/7 128 kb/s :*Internet* 
Λίστα 65.000 τραγούδια.

Radio nasos765 - Elliniki Moysiki 24/7 128 kb/s :*Wireless*  
Radio nasos765 - Elliniki Moysiki 24/7 128 kb/s :*Internet* 
Λίστα 65.000 τραγούδια, προσωρινά.

Radio Rock Master - Rock Moysiki 24/7 128 kb/s : *Wireless*  
Radio Rock Master - Rock Moysiki 24/7 128 kb/s : *Internet* 
Λίστα 120.000 τραγούδια

Radio Disco Master - Disco Moysiki 24/7 128 kb/s : *Wireless*  
Radio Disco Master - Disco Moysiki 24/7 128 kb/s : *Internet* 
Λίστα 50.000 τραγούδια

Καλή ακρόαση σε όλους τους φίλους και φίλες.
 :: 

Ετσι, να θυμηθούμε λίγο τον 531 FM stereo 100.4 MHZ, εποχή 1980-1990, από Άνω Πετρούπολη (*1 kwatt*, collinear x4 κατευθυντικά δίπολα, 2x4CX350) .

----------


## senius

Μάλλον φταίει ο trackman για το αποτέλεσμα αυτό.

Η το cat7, στην 1000αρα κάρτα lan.

Η φταίει το φτιάξιμο του routing στον TOP 3210 (rx στο full).

Μπούκωσα Γιάννηηη....

 ::

----------


## senius

Σήμερα το βράδυ έγινε αλλαγή λογισμικού Mikrotik RouterOS, από v2.9.27 σε v3.20

Quagga done.

Το πρώτο αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι η CPU, έπεσε 20%. 
Και δεν είναι εικονικό, γιατί συμφωνεί και το όργανο μετρήσεων σε VA.
Επίσης και η ram απο 37.89 MiB (7.5%) σε 23.41 MiB (4.6%). 

Να δούμε και τα κραστεστ, στην πορεία....

Σε παρακολούθηση λοιπόν.

Tnx, JB172
 :: 

Edit:
Σε κάποιον κόμβο προχθές (Noolis), δοκιμάσαμε την version 3.23 σε rb433AH.
Κάτι δεν μας άρεσε και το γυρίσαμε πάλι σε 3.20

Με v2.9.27 στον απέναντι κι εμάς mikrotik v3.10, είχαμε 100/100 ccq 
Με mikrotik v3.23 σε εμάς είχαμε 60/100 ccq
Με mikrotik v3.20 σε εμάς είχαμε 100/100 ccq
Οπότε το αφήσαμε με v3.20

----------


## senius

> Να δούμε και τα *κραστεστ*, στην πορεία....


  ::   :: 

Το μπρίκι σε v3.20, μάλλον κάθετε καλά....

Υπόψη για τους αετονύχηδες:
*Cat7*(πορτοκαλί καλώδιο by shop Dimoulas), lan intel pro 1000x, Switch Asus 5X1000 X2
 ::

----------


## senius

Το μπρίκι τελικά μετά από 10 μέρες, μέθυσε...μπούκωσε...
 ::

----------


## senius

Ο κόμβος μπαίνει στο *auto* λόγω καλοκαιρινών διακοπών.

Ας κάνουν τα πειράματα τους άφοβα οι JB172, djbill, όσο θα λείπω.  ::   ::  

Επίσης το λινκ senius-top είναι κάτω από μεριάς προβλήματος του top. Πρέπει να ελεγχθεί η κάθοδος και τα βύσματα του, τα άλλα (CM9 - Pigtail) ελέγχθηκαν και αλλάχτηκαν πριν μέρες που ανεβήκαμε στα ΤΕΙ με τον jntou..
Θα το κανονίσουμε τέλη Αυγούστου.

Να περνάτε καλά και με υγεία.
Καλές διακοπές σε όλους.
 ::

----------


## nikpanGR

καλες διακοπές Κωστα

----------


## kostas531

Από σήμερα έκλεισε το DHCP στο AP του κόμβου.
Μαζευόταν πολύ πράγμα .
Επίσης έγινε ενεργό και το mac filter στο AP.
Όποιος client έχει πρόβλημα σύνδεσης, να στείλει pm στον κομβούχο, να του δοθεί static ip.

Εκ της διευθύνσεως του κόμβου.

*bamp (by SiliconManC)*

----------


## SilicοnMan

> Από σήμερα έκλεισε το DHCP στο AP του κόμβου.
> Μαζευόταν πολύ πράγμα .
> Επίσης έγινε ενεργό και το mac filter στο AP.
> Όποιος client έχει πρόβλημα σύνδεσης, να στείλει pm στον κομβούχο, να του δοθεί static ip.
> 
> Εκ της διευθύνσεως του κόμβου.
> 
> *bamp (by SiliconManC)*


Ορίστε?  ::   ::

----------


## racer

Υπ όψιν ότι το ban στον senius *ισχύει και για τα αλλα accounts του χρηστη*.

----------


## senius

> Υπ όψιν ότι το ban στον senius *ισχύει και για τα αλλα accounts του χρηστη*.


  ::  ???

*************
Κάποια πράγματα σε *wiki* ανέβηκαν και θα ανέβει πολύ υλικό (3 ετών), εδώ κι εδώ κι εδώ
Tnx to acoul.

----------


## racer

Τι δε κατάλαβες?

----------


## senius

> Τι δε κατάλαβες?


Ολα/οι, τα κατάλαβα/με.......το συμπέρασμα σου, αν θες το ποστάρεις

***********************
Listen to our radios: 

Palia laika 24/7 : http://10.15.172.10:8050/ or http://www.radio-nasos765.ath.cx:8050/
Elliniki Mousiki 24/7 : http://10.15.172.10:8000/ or http://www.radio-nasos765.ath.cx:8000/
Radio Rock Master-Radio Rock Music 24/7 : http://10.15.172.10:8100/ or http://www.radio-nasos765.ath.cx:8100/
Radio Disco Master-Radio Disco Music 24/7 : http://10.15.172.10:8150/ or http://www.radio-nasos765.ath.cx:8150/

450.000 tracks.
enjoy.
 ::  

Και τα 4, τρέχουν σε : 160 kbps/44khz

 ::   :: 
***************************



> Κάποια πράγματα σε *wiki* ανέβηκαν και θα ανέβει πολύ υλικό (3 ετών), εδώ TNX to acoul.


Done.
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Σε λίγο καιρό θα είμαστε κοντά σας με ζωντανές μεταδόσεις εικόνας και ήχου και με θέματα πού αφορούν τα ασύρματα δίκτυα καθώς και ρεπορτάζ από περισσότερες ταράτσες της Ελλάδας και από σημεία που ενώνουν δικτυακά περιοχές στο Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό δίκτυο της Ελλάδας.

Ακόμα θα είναι διαθέσιμοι σταθμοί που θα μεταδίδουν μουσική για όλα τα γούστα σε ζωντανή μετάδοση πάντα.

Μείνετε συντονισμένοι, εδώ : tv κι εδώtv


Πρώτη ταράτσα για ρεπορτάζ η ταράτσα του μέλους senius.


Στείλτε Pm για να έρθουμε και στην δική σας εγκατάσταση...

 ::  enjoy

----------


## geosid

δεν νομιζω να εχουν αρκετοι την λοξα της αυτοπροβολης που εχεις εσυ ....

----------


## Nikiforos

Μπράβο senius πολύ καλή δουλειά. Geosid εσύ γιατί δεν δείχνεις τίποτα να μάθουμε και εμείς? παρά μόνο του την λες του Senius? εγώ όπως και πολλοί άλλοι θα συμφωνήσουν ότι είναι πολύ καλό υλικό για να μάθουμε τίποτα χρήσιμο και να μην κάνουμε σαχλαμάρες στις κατασκευές μας. Τουλάχιστον εγώ έτσι το βλέπω. Το ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ tutorial για κατασκευή ιστού και ταρατσοpc είναι του Senius, κακά τα ψέματα, εγώ έτσι πιστεύω και μάλιστα τα έχω εκτυπώσει όλα και τα έχω στο ντοσιέ για το AWMN.  ::   ::  μακάρι να έκαναν και άλλοι για να μαθαίνουμε με όσα περισσότερα παραδείγματα μπορούμε, δυστυχώς όμως...δεν έχουν όλη την όρεξη να κάτσουν να ασχοληθούν!

----------


## john70

> Σε λίγο καιρό θα είμαστε κοντά σας με ζωντανές μεταδόσεις εικόνας και ήχου και με θέματα πού αφορούν τα ασύρματα δίκτυα καθώς και ρεπορτάζ από περισσότερες ταράτσες της Ελλάδας και από σημεία που ενώνουν δικτυακά περιοχές στο Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό δίκτυο της Ελλάδας.
> 
> Ακόμα θα είναι διαθέσιμοι σταθμοί που θα μεταδίδουν μουσική για όλα τα γούστα σε ζωντανή μετάδοση πάντα.
> 
> Μείνετε συντονισμένοι, εδώ : tv κι εδώtv
> 
> 
> Πρώτη ταράτσα για ρεπορτάζ η ταράτσα του μέλους senius.
> 
> ...


Κώστα , όταν σε διαβάζω στο να μιλάς στο 3 πρόσωπο , μοιάζεις με τον Παναγιώτη Ψωμιάδη  ::   ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Λιώμα TV

----------


## john70

Ποιότητα TV

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.

Εχω/με καταλάβει τον τελευταίο καιρό και όχι μόνο, ότι ορισμένοι δουλεύουν εργαλείο και απαντάνε *με ιδέες βεληνεκούς* και χωρίς να το θέλουν οι ίδιοι, .. γιατί δεν σκέφτονται..., είναι υπέρ μας.

Έρχονται οι εποχές του μπούμερανγκ.

Θα φύγει και αυτή η χρονιά, πλησιάζει.
Θα έρθει η επόμενη χρονιά, να γελάμε παρέα..

Αυτοί που κάνουν τα χιουμοριστικά σχόλια, μπορούν να μας πούνε ποιο το έργο τους στο awmn τον τελευταίο καιρό?

Τουλάχιστον από εδώ, προσπαθούμε να κάνουμε ότι μπορούμε.

Ευχαριστούμε την συμπαράσταση, καθώς και την διαφήμιση, που κατά λάθος, δίνουν ορισμένοι.

*Το thread μου κατά λάθος κάποιων, έφτασε τις 75.200 αναγνώσεις.*

Αν κάποιοι είναι ασήμαντοι, η για τα μπάζα, το άνω δεν θα ταίριαζε .

Συνεχίστε έτσι.

Μέσα είμαστε.

Φιλικά, εκ των υπηρεσιών που προσφέρουμε.

Ευχαριστούμε εκ των προτέρων και προχωράμε, η Αττική είναι τεράστια.
 :: 

Μην ρωτάτε, γιατί απευθύνομαι και για άλλα άτομα, σαν ομάδα σε ότι φτιάχνουμε.
Ρωτήστε αυτούς που τα ζουν 2.5 χρόνια τώρα από κοντά.

Να 'μαστε καλά.

----------


## racer

Εμενα το thread μου έφτασε 4kg.

----------


## john70

Κώστα ,

Χαλάρωσε , κανείς δεν τα έχει μαζί σου , ούτε κανείς θέλει να σε σαμποτάρει. Και καλές κατασκευές κάνεις και πολύ καλό παιδί εισαί , απλά η αυτοπροβολή θέλει όρια ....όποιος δεν μιλάει εδώ δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν κάνει τίποτε , μπορεί να κάνει και πολύ περισότερα απο εσένα που φωνάζεις . 

Και στην τελική με χαλάει τρομερά να σε βλέπω να χάνεις τον έλγχο και να λές τρομερές μπούρδες κατα καιρούς όταν "φιλαράκια σου" στην στήνουν για να γελάνε ή να κάνουν πολιτική !

----------


## Nikiforos

Εγώ λέω να χαλαρώσετε όλοι και να έχουμε μόνο χρήσιμα posts και να μην την λέει ο ένας στον άλλον γιατί βαριέμαι να διαβάζω! όσο για τον Senius, εγώ πραγματικά τον θαυμάζω και για τις πολυ καλές κατασκευές του αλλά και γιατί ενώ έχει οικογένεια και είναι μεγαλύτερος από τους περισσότερους εδώ μέσα, ασχολείτε και θέλει να μας βοηθάει παρόλο ότι του την λέμε. Μακάρι να ήταν όλοι έτσι και ας τα λέγανε, θα το προτιμούσα από το να μην βλέπω εδώ μέσα αποτελέσματα παρά συνεχείς παρατηρήσεις. Αν δεν μας ενδιαφέρουν απλά δεν γράφουμε δεν είναι ανάγκη να γεμίζουμε όλο το forum σε όλα τα θέματα άσχετα πράγματα και να την λέμε ο ένας στον άλλον, καταντάει πολυ βαρετό και κουραστικό. Πρόσφατα έτυχε να πω για το forum σε μερικά φιλαράκια που ενδιαφέρονται για να γίνουν πελάτες και τους έκαναν εντύπωση οι αντιπαραθέσεις ανάμεσα στα μέλη του forum! θα λένε περισσότερο τσακώνονται αυτοί παρά που βοηθάνε! αυτή την εντύπωση δίνουμε σε τρίτους! Κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να σταματίσει αυτό πάντως. Δεν θέλω να την λέω σε κανέναν, ελάτε όμως και στην θέση των ατόμων που θέλουν να διαβάζουν και να μαθαίνουν, ποιόν θα υποστήριζαν? φυσικά αυτόν που τους βοηθάει και τους τα μαθαίνει όλα. Ετσι πιστεύω εγώ, βλέπω αποτέσματα και πράξεις και όχι θεωρίες. Δεν είναι αυτοπροβολή το να δείξεις αυτό που έφτιαξες! αν φτιάχνεις πολλά δείχνεις και πολλά! Kαι αυτά όλα τα λέω γιατί το θεωρώ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ αδικία αυτό που συμβαίνει εδώ μέσα! αν είναι δυνατόν να βοηθάει κάποιος τους πάντες ΧΩΡΙΣ να τους γνωρίζει από πριν, χωρίς να κερδίζει κάτι και από πάνω να το λέμε αυτοπροβολή!!! ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Εγώ λέω να χαλαρώσετε όλοι και να έχουμε μόνο χρήσιμα posts και να μην την λέει ο ένας στον άλλον γιατί βαριέμαι να διαβάζω! όσο για τον Senius, εγώ πραγματικά τον θαυμάζω και για τις πολυ καλές κατασκευές του αλλά και γιατί ενώ έχει οικογένεια και είναι μεγαλύτερος από τους περισσότερους εδώ μέσα, ασχολείτε και θέλει να μας βοηθάει παρόλο ότι του την λέμε. Μακάρι να ήταν όλοι έτσι και ας τα λέγανε, θα το προτιμούσα από το να μην βλέπω εδώ μέσα αποτελέσματα παρά συνεχείς παρατηρήσεις. Αν δεν μας ενδιαφέρουν απλά δεν γράφουμε δεν είναι ανάγκη να γεμίζουμε όλο το forum σε όλα τα θέματα άσχετα πράγματα και να την λέμε ο ένας στον άλλον, καταντάει πολυ βαρετό και κουραστικό. Πρόσφατα έτυχε να πω για το forum σε μερικά φιλαράκια που ενδιαφέρονται για να γίνουν πελάτες και τους έκαναν εντύπωση οι αντιπαραθέσεις ανάμεσα στα μέλη του forum! θα λένε περισσότερο τσακώνονται αυτοί παρά που βοηθάνε! αυτή την εντύπωση δίνουμε σε τρίτους! Κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να σταματίσει αυτό πάντως. Δεν θέλω να την λέω σε κανέναν, ελάτε όμως και στην θέση των ατόμων που θέλουν να διαβάζουν και να μαθαίνουν, ποιόν θα υποστήριζαν? φυσικά αυτόν που τους βοηθάει και τους τα μαθαίνει όλα. Ετσι πιστεύω εγώ, βλέπω αποτέσματα και πράξεις και όχι θεωρίες. Δεν είναι αυτοπροβολή το να δείξεις αυτό που έφτιαξες! αν φτιάχνεις πολλά δείχνεις και πολλά! Kαι αυτά όλα τα λέω γιατί το θεωρώ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ αδικία αυτό που συμβαίνει εδώ μέσα! αν είναι δυνατόν να βοηθάει κάποιος τους πάντες ΧΩΡΙΣ να τους γνωρίζει από πριν, χωρίς να κερδίζει κάτι και από πάνω να το λέμε αυτοπροβολή!!! ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!!!!!


Μιας που είσαι από το 2005 γραμμένος, θα περίμενα να θυμώσουν πως ήταν τα πράγματα στο παρελθόν.

Πάρα πολύς κόσμος εδώ μέσα βοηθούσε ο ένας τον άλλο, βοηθούσε και κόσμο άγνωστο, αλλά κανένας μετά δεν έβγαινε να κάνει κουμάντο στον κόμβο του άλλου, ούτε να γράφει μηνύματα του στυλ "δοξάστε με". (αν και υπήρχαν και το παρελθόν κάτι αλληλογλυψίματα και τα "thumps up" από την ίδια σχεδόν παρέα).

To τι κάνει ο senius με το σπίτι του και την προσωπική του ζωή, ενδιαφέρει μόνο τον ίδιο και την οικογένεια του, ούτε μπράβο θα του πω, ούτε κριτική θα κάνω. 

Ο senius νομίζει ότι βοηθάει, δυστηχώς για μένα κάνει πολύ περισσότερη ζημιά παρά καλό. Οι κατασκευές του δεν είναι όλες καλές, ενώ τα έξυπνα λινκ, μόνο έξυπνα δεν είναι (εκτός αν θεωρείς το σουβλάκι Κυψέλη-Αιγινα ως καλό λινκ).

Μας έχει πίξει στην μαμακία, και οι περισσότεροι τον έχουμε βαρεθεί. Αν αρέσει στους καινούργιους, χάρισμα τους....

----------


## Nikiforos

.

----------


## papashark

> Εγώ δεν είδα άλλοι να βοηθάνε όπως ο Senius, τουλάχιστον οι περισσότεροι που του την λένε. Τα μακρινά Links σε μερικές περιπτώσεις χρειάζονται ή δεν βλέπεις άλλους για κοντινό, όπως εγώ πχ, άπειροι κόμβοι έχουν μακρινά Links αλλά δεν παραπονιέται κανένας! εδώ σε πείραξε και αυτό! και αυτά με τα γλειψίματα και τις βλακείες δεν τα σχολιάζω απλά δεν ισχύουν! το θέμα να σταματήσει εδώ γιατί βαριέμαι να απαντάω σε σαχλαμάρες λες και είμαι πολιτκός. ΕΛΕΟΣ! άλλη δουλειά έχεις να κάνεις? ΤΕΛΟΣ η συζήτηση δεν ασχολούμε άλλο με ανθρώπους που πιστεύω ότι δεν αξίζουν! και ξαναλέω το πράγμα που μισώ περισσότερο είναι ένα : H AΔΙΚΙΑ! και από αυτή δόξα τον Θεό έχουμε μπόλικη εδώ μέσα! μπράβο μας! και εις ανώτερα!


Δεν απαντάς σε σαχλαμάρες ? Εδώ κάθεσαι και τις υποστηρίζεις κιόλας, και μετά δεν απαντάς ?  ::  

Επειδή οι άλλοι δεν βγαίνουν να πουν "πήγα εκεί", "η ομάδα έτσι", "η ομάδα αλλιώς", αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχει αλληλοβοήθεια...

Πάρε συγκεκριμένο μέλος εδώ μέσα που έχει περάσει quagga σε πάνω από 100 κόμβους, δεν βγαίνει όμως να πει "έκανα, έδειξα, πέρασα, δοξάστε με". Και δεν είναι μόνο αυτός, μια χούφτα ανθρώπων έχει περάσει το 90% των υπαρχόντων quagga στο δίκτυο.

Για όλα τα μακρινά λινκς ενοχλούμε, όταν αυτά περνάνε σουβλάκι δεκάδες άλλους κόμβους, αλλά τουλάχιστον αυτοί δεν ονομάζουν την βλακεία τους ως "έξυπνο λινκ".

Πιο πολύ όμως ενοχλούμε όταν η βλακεία και η αυτοπροβολή, παρουσιάζονται ως μεσσίες εδώ μέσα....

----------


## Myth

> Πιο πολύ όμως ενοχλούμε όταν η βλακεία και η αυτοπροβολή, παρουσιάζονται ως μεσσίες εδώ μέσα....


Ενώ οι κριτές όλων νομίζεις ότι δεν ενοχλούν ρε φίλε !!!!

----------


## racer

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Πιο πολύ όμως ενοχλούμε όταν η βλακεία και η αυτοπροβολή, παρουσιάζονται ως μεσσίες εδώ μέσα....
> 
> 
> Ενώ οι κριτές όλων νομίζεις ότι δεν ενοχλούν ρε φίλε !!!!


+1


Και κοφτέ το σιγά σιγά, σας έχουμε βαρεθεί.

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Εμείς δεν βαρεθήκαμε κανέναν και τίποτα, απεναντίας συνεχίζουμε.....
Περιμένουμε τις εντυπώσεις σας, δείτε : εδω, εδω, εδω, εδω,κι εδω
Σε ότι έχουμε κάνει λάθος εκ των άνω, περιμένουμε τις προτάσεις σας, να διορθώσουμε & να βελτιωθούμε.
Ευχαριστούμε εκ των προτέρων.
 ::

----------


## racer

Εσείς? Όπως λέμε "εμείς" και "οι άλλοι" ? Θεωρείς ότι δεν είσαι μέλος του "εμείς" η θεωρείς ότι είσαι τόσο ΓΑΜAΤΟΣ που μπορείς να μιλάς για το πρόσωπο σου σε τρίτο πρόσωπο?

Ξαναδιάβασε καλά εδώ, σε περίπτωση που δεν το πρόσεξες, γραφει:

*"Ενημερώνουμε ότι ιδια ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ποινή θα δεχτούνε και οι χρηστες senius, papashark στην ΠΑΡΑΜΙΚΡΉ συνεχεια του μη-εποικοδομητικού διαλογου/προσωπικής προβολής/αντιπαράθεσης και τα λοιπά ενοχλητικά φαινόμενα των τελευταίων ημερών."*

Το παραπάνω σου post λοιπόν περιέχει a) προσωπική προβολή και b) spam pros to site X. (το οποιο έκανα edit). Μαζί με papashark που παραπέμφθηκε με αφορμή αυτό, παραπέμπεσαι κι εσύ και ξανακλειδώνετε το thread σου μέχρι νεωτέρας.

PS: Για να προλάβω πιθανές απορίες, ο senius μου έχει στείλει pm και απειλεί ότι το X site θα γυρίσει boomerang για το site του AWMN. Aρα θεωρώ από το X site "ανταγωνιστικό" του AWMN και άρα spam.

----------


## racer

Unlocked. Ελπίζω να μην έχουμε πάλι τα ίδια.

----------


## senius

> Unlocked. Ελπίζω να μην έχουμε πάλι τα ίδια.


Καλησπέρα σε όλους.

Δε ζητάω πολλά από την ζωή μου, ούτε αποθέματα που κουβαλάνε μέσα τους αρκετοί ούτε κόντρες, ούτε τίποτα.

Θα τολμήσω να αναφέρω τι τράβηξα μέρες τώρα,να ξεκλειδώσει η σελίδα μου ώστε να μπορέσω να ποστάρω στην συγκεκριμένη ημερομηνία.
Ευχαριστώ τον klarabel σαν πρόεδρο και φίλο μου, που το κατάφερε.

Σαν σήμερα, πέρυσι υπήρξε το διπλό συμβάν με 5 μέρες διαφορά: 
viewtopic.php?f=48&t=27578&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=452
viewtopic.php?f=48&t=31020&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=djbill&start=154
Να είναι καλά, εκεί που είναι.

Μετά από 3 χρόνια ενεργός κόμβος και μέλος της κοινότητας, θα προσπαθήσω με όσες δυνάμεις υπάρχουν να δώσω τον καλύτερο μου εαυτό, σε αυτό που λέγετε χόμπι, πάντα μέσα στα πρότυπα του AWMN.
Να υπάρχει αγάπη και συνεννόηση με όλους .
Προσωπικά από εδώ και πέρα, θα προσπαθήσω να κρατήσω τους τόνους χαμηλούς, που έχουν σχέση από την μεριά μου.
Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω όλους σας, για ότι έχουμε περάσει και περνάμε μαζί.
Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.
Μένω εδώ* και τέλος*, όσο τα διπλά αcount κ.λ.π.που αναφέρονται στις ανακοινώσεις καθώς και τα απειλητικά μηνύματα που τάχα έστειλε το αcount μου, ζητήστε να σας τα αναλύσουν.

Πιστεύω να είμαι κατανοητός και να το σεβαστείτε κι εσείς.

*edit1*: http://tv.awmn/index.php/video.html?tas ... ideo_id=63
Εργασία και ασφάλεια.
Το πρώτο on line video: TEI Πειραια #TOP

*edit2*: Ενημερώθηκε και το αρχικό ποστ με τα νέα λινκ και τις υπηρεσίες του κόμβου.

*edit3*: http://www.solidradio.gr (internet radio live)

Κώστας
 ::

----------


## JB172

Προγραμματισμένη διακοπή της ΔΕΗ την 6/2/2010 από τις 10:00 έως και τις 17:30

----------


## gamer

> Τετάρτη, 3 Μάρτιος 2010, 23:27
> Προς USER senius.
> 
> Ο Σύλλογος του Ασύρματου Μητροπολιτικού Δικτύου Αθηνών διοργανώνει εκδήλωση κοπής πίτας την Κυριακή 7 Μαρτίου 2010, ώρα 13:00, στο Music Hall Amadeus, Δραγουμάνου 42, Ίλιον (http://www.amadeushall.gr/Amadeus.html).
> 
> Το Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο του συλλόγου και τα μέλη του προσκαλούν ολόκληρο το δίκτυο, συγγενείς και φίλους/ες τους αλλά και όλους όσους επιθυμούν να παρευρεθούν στην εκδήλωση.
> 
> Θα επακολουθήσουν ανταλλαγές ευχών και απόψεων για τις δράσεις του συλλόγου τη νέα χρονιά καθώς και κλήρωση δώρων. Η τιμή πρόσκλησης είναι δωρεάν για τα μέλη του συλλόγου ενώ για τα μη μέλη είναι ίση με την προσφορά που μας δώθηκε από το κέντρο δηλαδή 15 ευρώ, με πλούσιο φαγητό, απεριόριστα ποτά και μουσική. Για να προμηθευτείτε έγκαιρα τις προσκλήσεις σας απευθυνθείτε στο ds [at] awmn.net
> 
> ...


OK θα είμαστε με τον senius.
Θα υπάρχουν οι τιμές ... ανάλογα...

----------


## dazyraby

Κωστάκη σε παρακαλώ να μην ξαναποστάρεις με account τρίτου .... εντάξει ένας χρόνος είναι πολύς ... να μην γίνουν δύο.....

Κρίμα που δεν μας έκανες την τίμη ... 

Φιλικά πάντα

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα σε όλους μας.

Καιρό είχα να γράψω εδώ.

Τον τελευταίο καιρό έγιναν κάποιες μικροαλλαγές.

Σταμάτησε από τα Χριστούγεννα η υπηρεσία : www.seeders.awmn , διότι μας απείλησαν με pm ότι θα μας καρφώσουν.
Ανανεώθηκαν οι 2 server που τρέχουν τα λογισμικά και πολλά αρχεία σε 24/7.

Ο router στην ταράτσα τρέχει πλέον με RouterOS Mikrotik v 4.6 on x86.
quagga version 0.99.16
Αγοράστηκαν κάρτες R52n mPCI 802.11 a/b/g/n, τις επόμενες μέρες θα δοκιμαστούν στα 3 link του κόμβου.
Ηδη, δοκιμή έγινε και πάει σφαίρα.
Παράλληλα αντικαταστάθηκαν ολα τα καπάκια των feeder, με ειδική επεξεργασία που πραγματικα .... αντέχει στον ΧΡΟΝΟ.
Feeder sthn ygrasia by senius.jpg

 ::  :: 

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτέρων.

 ::  ::  ::

----------


## fengi1

Το feeder για την υγρασια ολα τα λεφτα.
Γεια σου Κωστα  ::

----------


## nkar

ΧΑΧΑΧΑ
Νομίζω η ομπρελλιτσα στο feeder πρεπει να μπει σε ολα
Καλώ τον Nvak για τhn κατάλληλη τροποποίηση στο σχεδιασμό των feeders
ώστε να έχει υποδοχή για τοποθέτηση ομπρέλλας

----------


## ALTAiR

Όντως καταπληκτική πατέντα αυτή με την ομπρέλα, έχει και αντικεραυνικο!!!

----------


## senius

> Όντως καταπληκτική πατέντα αυτή με την ομπρέλα, έχει και αντικεραυνικο!!!


feeder stegano1.jpg

Απλά θα βρω πατέντα και για αντηρίδες στην ομπρέλα.
 ::  ::  ::

----------


## senius

Αυτές τις μέρες στον κόμβο senius γίνονται δοκιμές (με τα απλά μονόπολα feeder) με τις νεες κάρτες R52n mPCI 802.11 a/b/g/n.
Σε ένα από τα λινκ μόνο, με την αλλαγή της CM9 σε R52n, έχει τα κάτωθι αποτελέσματα:

senius-blucky rx.jpgsenius-blucky tx.jpg

Τις επόμενες μέρες πάμε για αγορές (για διπλά feeder) όχι μόνο για μένα, αλλά για πολλούς. Στην πρίζα.
 ::

----------


## 7bpm

Μήπως έχεις κάνει κάποιο λάθος;

Το γράφημα που ανέβασες δεν είναι από N λινκ….

----------


## senius

Σταύρο, α ναι ρε γαμώτο, μπερδεύτηκα.
Ερχεται .
 ::

----------


## 7bpm

Κάτι τέτοιο θέλεις πραγματικά να δεις…

----------


## senius

> Κάτι τέτοιο θέλεις πραγματικά να δεις…


Ναι πραγματικά, ... αυτοί κι εσύ όμως θα ήθελες να δεις ..., *όχι εγώ* ... προσωπικά το βλέπω με τον δικό μου τρόπο όπως και καταλαβαίνω την προσπάθεια μου και μάλιστα με τα χρήματα που έχω καταβάλει από εδώ κι εκεί για τα παρών αποτελέσματα. Άλλοι πάλι, είναι σαν τα κεφάλια των άλογων και προσπαθούν και καλά, να πείσουν ότι το αυγό είναι τετράγωνο. Άλλωστε αν στοχεύσεις πιο πίσω, δεν υπάρχει ... ούτε υπήρχε η καλή κουβέντα για την προσπάθεια μας.
Ενα παράδειγμα φίλων στον ιδιο χρόνο που εχει σχέση με κατσικες
Αρα Σταύρο, φαίνεται ότι πάλι έγραψες κι εσυ.
Σου αφιερώνω το γράφημα σου, όπως και τις σωστές εντυπώσεις σου.
Φιλικά.

----------


## senius

```
senius wrote:
Παράλληλα αντικαταστάθηκαν όλα τα καπάκια των feeder, με ειδική επεξεργασία που πραγματικα .... αντέχει στον ΧΡΟΝΟ.
```

Στους φίλους που χρησιμοποιούν καπάκια feeder (μελισσοκομική-αττική) , μια προσωπική πατέντα που θα μπορούσε να αντεπεξέλθει σε υγρασίες και πραγματικά καιρικά φαινόμενα εις μακράν, είναι τα εξής:

Α: Πετάμε το σκασμένο παλιό καπάκι.
B : Πριν τοποθετήσουμε το νέο καπάκι, εχουμε προμηθευτεί ειδική μπογιά .. ακριλικό μονωτικό για εξωτερικούς χώρους, που το χαρακτηριστικό της όταν στεγνώνει είναι σαν τσίχλα.
Γ : Περνάμε το καπάκι στην εξωτερική του επιφάνεια (το πάνω μέρος που εκτίθεται στον ήλιο), ένα χέρι με την συγκεκριμένη μπογιά την οποία δεν την αραιώνουμε με νερό (την αφήνουμε σφιχτή). Τα καπάκια τα αφήνουμε να στεγνώσουν.
Δ : Το ιδιο το ακολουθούμε επι 2-3 μέρες ώστε το υλικό της μπογιάς να έχει κάνει τουλάχιστον 4 στρώματα με διαφορά μίας ημέρας το κάθε ένα.
Ε : Πριν τοποθετήσουμε το νέο βαμμένο καπάκι, ανοίγουμε μία τρύπα στο κάτω μέρος του feeder διαμέτρου 4,5 mm (κάτω από το μονόπολο) Αυτό έχει θετικό αποτέλεσμα στις διαφορές θερμοκρασίας, καθώς δεν επηρεάζεται με φουσκώματα το καπάκι. *ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ, δεν ισχύει σε αυτούς που χρησιμοποιούν τα πιάτα ανάποδα.*
Ζ : Τοποθετούμε το νέο καπάκι πλέον βαμμένο, πάνω στο feeder.
Η : Τέλος, του ρίχνουμε ένα πέμπτο χέρι από την εδική μπογιά στο καπάκι, φροντίζοντας να καλύψουμε και την κάτω μεριά που καλύπτει το πλαστικό με το feeder, ώστε να μην μας φύγει με αέρα η άλλα φαινόμενα.

*Τα άνω τα έχω δοκιμάσει σε πάνω από 25 κόμβους** το τελευταίο 6άμηνο**, δεν επηρέασαν το σήμα, δεν έφεραν αρνητικά αποτελέσματα .*

Οποιαδήποτε συμβουλή η πρόταση σας θα είναι ευπρόσδεκτη.

Φιλικά Κώστας.

----------


## universalelectronics

Κωστα περαστικα ρε φιλε τωρα το εμαθα οτι τρακαρες με το μηχανακι αφου εισαι καλα αναψε ενα κερακι.

----------


## senius

> Κωστα περαστικα ρε φιλε τωρα το εμαθα οτι τρακαρες με το μηχανακι αφου εισαι καλα αναψε ενα κερακι.


Γιάννη ΤΝΧ ωρε φίλε.

Γκουχ... Γκουχ, .. τελικά αυτές τις μέρες έγινε αναβάθμιση στους δίσκους του server.
Μπήκα στα έξοδα τελικά, 6 TERRA παραπάνω, ξεκίνησαν και φορτώνονται τα αρχεία (όπου θα τρέχουν & ταυτόχρονα), σε 3 διαφορετικούς server του Αττικού δικτύου, για γνωστές υπηρεσίες.

----------


## gfan

κουτσος Νο1 καλει κουτσο Νο2 .........OVERRR!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mimis87

Κώστα περαστήκα και εγώ κουτσός οπότε εγώ ειμαι ο No3. Αντε καλή συνέχεια

----------


## papashark

αχ....

Γεμίσαμε κουτσαβάκια σ' αυτό το φόρουμ.....

----------


## senius

Ο router στην ταράτσα του κόμβου, εδώ και μία εβδομάδα τρέχει πλέον με RouterOS Mikrotik v 4.10 on x86, με 7 link.
new quagga version 0.99.16.

Αν δείτε κάτι αρνητικό, ειδοποιήστε με η κράξτε με.  :Confused:   :: 

Δοκίμασα τα κραστεστ εδώ και μία εβδομάδα. .... Έφτασε να περνάει στο lan* 237* Mbps για ώρες. Δεν ανεβάζω photos του αποτελέσματος.
Επίσης δεν θα με ενδιέφερε για όποιον δεν το πιστεύει.
Αρκούν τα εργαλεία εδώ στο κέντρο Αθήνας.

Αστειεύομαι.....  :: 

******************

http://www.nasos765.awmn:8080/sensorlist.htm
http://10.2.202.5:8080/sensorlist.htm

Εδώ όμως μιλάω σοβαρά.

----------


## senius

senius traffic 1-7-10 1.jpg


senius traffic 1-7-10.jpg

Καλό μήνα και καλό καλοκαίρι σε όλους μας με υγεία, στις .... θερμές μέρες, η εν συνέχεια της κρίσης.

 ::   ::

----------


## devilman

> Συνημμένο 23718
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο 23717
> 
> Καλό μήνα και καλό καλοκαίρι σε όλους μας με υγεία, στις .... θερμές μέρες, η εν συνέχεια της κρίσης.


 Καλό μήνα
γιατί στα μισα λινκς δεν φτανει ουτε 30 mbps το speedtest?
μηπως επειδή τα εβαλες όλα μαζί?
πχ 
1,Djbill
signal -48-50 db, link 54 Mbps.οκ κλειδώνει 54 αλλα?
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
2. warlock 
signal -54-56 db, link 54 Mbps.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
3.ttel
signal -61-63 db, link 54 Mbps.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
4.blucky
signal -58-60 db, link 54 Mbps.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100

----------


## JB172

Δεν έκανε Bandwidth test. Το traffic στα interface του δείχνει.

----------


## devilman

> Δεν έκανε Bandwidth test. Το traffic στα interface του δείχνει.


Δοκίμασα τα κραστεστ εδώ και μία εβδομάδα
εννοωντας?- υπέθεσα σπεεδ τεστς

----------


## papashark

Για τον senius μιλάμε, δεν θα βγάλεις άκρη, πολύ poulmour λίγη ουσία.

----------


## senius

Καιρό είχα να ενημερώσω.
Τα B.B. link με τους *anman* ( #5078 ) και *Warlock* (#8266), αναβαθμίστηκαν σε *Ν*, με άριστα αποτελέσματα. Κλειδώνουν στα 150 Mbps HT και CCQ 100. Σε udp bandwidth test που έγινε, rx & tx φτάνουν τα 107 Mbps με τα μονά feeder, προσωρινά.
Ευχαριστώ τον Ανδρέα και τον Βαγγέλη.
Ψήνω άλλους τώρα.  ::   ::   ::   :: 
Στο Ethernet του τοπικού δικτύου, έφτασε να περνάει ... έως 289 Mbps.

Στο AP του κόμβου, συνδέθηκαν και 2-3 client ακόμα.

Επίσης στον κόμβο,λειτουργεί και awmn-freespot open mesh OM1P.

Ενημερώθηκε και η αρχική σελίδα του κόμβου με τα σχετικά.

----------


## senius

Εγινε τοποθέτηση αλλης μίας Intel PRO Dual-GigaBit 32-64Bit Ethernet για τις ανάγκες του τοπικού δικτύου. Ενεργοποιήθηκαν και κάποια Queues και ΝΑΤ, σε αυτήν.

Το mikrotik αναβαθμίστηκε σε *v4.12* on 86(x86).
Η quagga απαντάει : Hello, this is Quagga (version *0.99.17*).

Tnx John.

Περίσσεψαν κάποιες CM9 και κάποια Pigtails από την αναβάθμιση, κάποια στιγμή θα δω και για νέο b.b. link.

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Τα 4 awmn-freespot open mesh OM1P, εδώ και μία εβδομάδα τέθηκαν εκτός λειτουργίας, επειδή δεν υπάρχει ADSL πλέον στον κόμβο. Άλλωστε δεν μπορούσε κάποιος να συνδεθεί στο AWMN μέσω αυτών, παρά μόνο στο inet. Τις επόμενες μέρες οι 4 άνω συσκευές θα επιστραφούν στον σύλλογο, όπου ανήκουν. Τους ευχαριστώ για την εμπειρία που απέκτεισα και την εξυπηρέτηση τους, προς τα εμένα.

Τις επόμενες ημέρες το AP του κόμβου θα τεθεί εκτός λειτουργίας και ο εξοπλισμός θα πουληθεί, λόγω οικονομίας .... μια που και το AP δεν προσφέρει κι αυτό τίποτα πλέον σήμερα.
Παρακαλώ τους client που είναι συνδεδεμένοι στον κόμβο μου, να επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου, ώστε να τους βοηθήσω να συνδεθούν σε κοντινότερο AP, γειτονικού κόμβου.

Για όποιον ενδιαφέρετε να αγοράσει κάτι (επικοινωνία μέσω pm), ο εξοπλισμός είναι ο εξής : Level One pci (atheros) wnc-0300 802.11b & Pacific omni 12db (1.4 m).

Τις επόμενες μέρες στον κόμβο senius, θα στηθεί εξοπλισμός Ν κομπλέ, με σκοπό αν καταφέρουμε να βγάλουμε λινκ, με τον κόμβο marius (#4704) η schia (#10814) .
Ευχαριστώ.

Edit : Ενδιαφέρων και μπράβο υπάρχει σε αυτούς ... που έφτιαξαν τον Ασύρματο Πλανήτη  ::

----------


## senius

Σήμερα έγινε αναβάθμιση στο λογισμικό του κόμβου.

Απαντάνε τα κάτωθεν:


```
[email protected] (senius)-Winbox v5.0rc7 on x86 (x86)
Hello, this is Quagga (version 0.99.17).
Copyright 1996-2005 Kunihiro Ishiguro, et al.
User Access Verification
Peer groups 1, using 16 bytes of memory
 
Neighbor        V    AS MsgRcvd MsgSent   TblVer  InQ OutQ Up/Down  State/PfxRcd
10.2.158.253    4  8266    2491    1834        0    0    0 00:39:12      454
10.2.173.102    4  5078    2540    2573        0    0    0 00:39:14      581
10.2.173.106    4 10787    1374    1440        0    0    0 00:37:14      626
10.2.173.110    4  3210    1060    1567        0    0    0 00:39:14       86
10.2.173.114    4 14209    1556    2136        0    0    0 00:39:14      262
10.34.64.229    4  6275    1862    1634        0    0    0 00:38:28      528
```

Τις επόμενες μέρες θα πάμε να κάνουμε αναβάθμιση και στους υπόλοιπους ρούτερ των απέναντι, για να πειραματιστούμε με το nv2.

ΤΝΧ John JB

----------


## senius

Τελικά το link με marius (#4704) η schia (#10814) δεν βγαίνει, υπάρχουν εμπόδια από την απέναντι μεριά. Εξοπλισμός εφεδρικός πάντως υπάρχει για επόμενο bb link.
Το AP και η omni τελικά στον κόμβο θα παραμείνουν ενεργά, για τις ανάγκες της περιοχής.

Σήμερα τοποθετήθηκαν δύο Gigabit Ethernet Protector μάρκας APC, μεταξύ των δύο εξόδων της INTEL PRO ETHERNET GIGABIT DUAL και των switch, για προστασία από τους κεραυνούς προς όλες τις ακόλουθες συσκευές και τον server.

APC Gigabit Ethernet Protector 1.jpg APC Gigabit Ethernet Protector 2.jpg APC Gigabit Ethernet Protector 3.jpg

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## tsatasos

senius εσύ που βλέπω ότι τα γράφεις πάντα όλα αναλυτικά με φώτος κτλ. μπορείς να δείξεις τα σημεία που γειώνεις τον router σου και σε ότι άλλο έχεις τραβήξει καλώδιο γείωσης όπως αυτά τα apc που πήρες τώρα? Πού τα γειώνεις όλα αυτά και που καταλήγει η γείωση?

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## senius

@tsatasos, όλες τις κάρτες slot (τετραπλούς αντάπτορες - ethernet κ.λ.π.) τις έχω στερεώσει με βίδες πάνω σε ένα λαμάκι χαλκού, όπου το κάτω μέρος του είναι βιδωμένο στον πάτο του μεταλλικού κουτιού. Αυτό έχει και άριστο αποτέλεσμα να μην μετακινούνται οι κάρτες.  :: 

ground1.jpg ground.jpg

Την γείωση του Gigabit Ethernet Protector, την βίδωσα πάνω στο χάλκινο λαμάκι, όπου αυτό μέσω καλωδίου ΝΙΜ 1.5mm, συνδέεται μέσα στο πολύμπριζο που υπάρχει στο μεταλλικό κουτί. Η γείωση από το πολύμπριζο γεφυρώνεται με τον ιστό των πιάτων και με τον ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα που υπάρχει δίπλα από τον ιστό, μετά όλα αυτά καταλήγουν μέσω ενός αυτομετασχηματιστή 220v/220v 500VA, όπου ειναι τοποθετημένος κάτω από το μεταλλικό κουτί ακριβώς, μέσα στον ηλεκτρικό πίνακα της ΔΕΗ που βρίσκεται στο σπίτι μου, μέσω σωλήνα Κουβίδη.

polimprizo.jpg

Στην διάθεση σου, για όποια διευκρίνηση.

----------


## tsatasos

Τί διευκρίνηση, με κάλυψες πλήρως, ευχαριστώ!

----------


## GJP

αυτη την πατεντα την εχω εφαρμοσει και εγω στο δικο μου router μετα απο οδηγια του Senius του οποιου οι κατασκευες ειναι υπερανω καθε κριτικης.

ΥΓ 1τι παθαμε με το χαλαζι σημερα χασαμε τις amstel ,επιφυλασομαι στην επομενη συναντηση μας Κωστα

ΥΓ 2 Στο διαλλειμα μια κατασκευη για routerboard rb433ah απο τον καθηγητη για να θυμουνται οι παλιοι και να μαθαινουν οι νεοτεροι

----------


## senius

> ΥΓ 2 Στο διαλλειμα μια κατασκευη για routerboard rb433ah .....


Γιώργο μια που δεν έδωσες κάποια στοιχεία για τα άνωθεν (βιάστηκες λίγο, θα ανοιχθεί ολοκληρωμένη σχετική ενότητα στις ιδιοκατασκευές), ας δώσω πρόχειρα εγώ :

Το μεταλλικό κουτί τύπου HAGER, το προμηθευόμαστε από ένα εργοστάσιο στην Δάφνη και η* φιλική* τιμή του μαζί με την κλειδαριά, ανέρχεται στα 15 euro (για εμάς του δικτύου AWMN).
Διαστάσεις μεταλλικού κουτιού: ύψος *270mm* x πλάτος *220mm* x βάθος *150mm*.
Άνετα στο εσωτερικό του στην extra πλάτη, τοποθετείται ένα RB433 η RB800 (Το RB800 εχει διαστάσεις : 200mm x 140mm (7.87in x 5.51in) Το RB433 AH εχει διαστάσεις : 150mm x 105mm (5.9in x 4.13in).
Οι 4 τρύπες στο κάτω μέρος του κουτιού για τα Pigtail, ανοίχτηκαν με ενα ποτηροτρύπανο 13.5 mm (η τιμή του είναι 13 euro περίπου), ξεκινώντας τις τρύπες πρώτα με αεροτρύπανο : 2.5mm, -----> 3.5mm, -----> 4.5mm (αλλιώς θα καταστραφεί το αεροτρύπανο οδηγός του ποτηροτρύπανου).

potirotripano 13.5mm.jpg 

Αφήνουμε όσο μπορούμε αρκετό χώρο ανάμεσα στις 4 τρύπες, ώστε όταν τοποθετηθούν τα 3 Pigtail, να μας δίνει ... αέρα, ώστε να τα ντύσουμε με λαστιχοταινία.

Στην επιφάνεια των βιδών (μέσα - έξω) που ένωσαν το μεταλλικό κουτί με τα Μ στήριξης, τοποθετήθηκαν μεγάλης επιφάνειας ροδέλες. Μετά ντύθηκαν με αρκετή επιφάνεια στόκο-σιλικόνη ώστε να καλυφθεί παντού. Μετά από μία μέρα που στέγνωσε ο στόκος-σιλικόνη, η συγκεκριμένη επιφάνεια βάφτηκε δύο περάσματα με *duro stick No 39, στεγανωτικό ακρυλικό ελαστομερές* (λευκό χρώμα)(το λίτρο έχει 4.3 euro), ώστε να αντέχει πραγματικά στον χρόνο και στις καιρικές συνθήκες.

Παραθέτω το τελικό αποτέλεσμα του ταρατσοκουτου rb433-rb800 :

Idiokataskevi Taratsokouti for RB433_1.jpg Idiokataskevi Taratsokouti for RB433_2.jpg Idiokataskevi Taratsokouti for RB433_3.jpg Idiokataskevi Taratsokouti for RB433_4.jpg Idiokataskevi Taratsokouti for RB433_5.jpg Idiokataskevi Taratsokouti for RB433_6.jpg

Είναι έτοιμο για την φιλοξενία των rb.!!
Όποιος θα ήθελε να πει ιδέες ως προς την βελτίωση του, μπορεί να το αναφέρει.  :: 

Ευχαριστώ Γιώργο για την παρέα και τις ιδέες σου, εκείνη την ημέρα.  :: 

Edit : Ανέφερα στον JB172 να φέρει την άνωθεν κατασκευή, στην εκδήλωση κοπής πίτας του συλλόγου την 27-2-11, να την δείξει στους φίλους μας, γιατί μάλλον θα είμαι εκτός έδρας και θα είμαι απών.

----------


## GJP

Aφησα την λεπτομερη περιγραφη στον Μαιτρ των κατασκευων

----------


## tsatasos

Μια χαρά... Να μα εναλλακτική πρόταση για το 433ah πέρα από την κλασίκη.

2 ερωτήσεις:

1. Οι 2 βίδες που έχει στο εσωτερικό του πάνω δεξιά και κάτω αριστερά είναι για γείωση?
2. Το routerboard μπορούμε να το βιδώσουμε πάνω σαυτή την επιφάνεια χρησιμοποιώντας αυτές τις βίδες που βάζουμε στους πύργους για να κάθονται πάνω οι μητρικές?

----------


## senius

@ tsatasos, οι δύο βίδες που έχει στο εσωτερικό του, πάνω δεξιά και κάτω αριστερά δεν είναι για γείωση, βιδώνεται η ΕΧΤΡΑ εσωτερική πλάτη που φιλοξενεί το RB433. Επίσης ναι με αυτές τις βίδες και με αποστάτες 1 cm μπορούμε να βιδώσουμε τα RB433-RB800 πάνω στην επιφάνεια της ΕΧΤΡΑ πλάτης, του μεταλλικού κουτιού.

Εδώ και μερικές ημέρες στον κόμβο, έγινε αναβάθμιση σε OS v5rc10, αφαιρέθηκε η quagga και ενεργοποιήθηκε το κλασσικό BGP, *δοκιμαστικά*. 
Παράλληλα το ίδιο έγινε και στον γειτονικό κόμβο Warlock, που υπάρχει ενεργό λινκ σε Ν, να δούμε το αποτέλεσμα. Άλλωστε περιμένουμε την stable έκδοση. Διάβασα, ότι το BGP από την OS v4.13 και πάνω, δεν παρουσιάζει προβλήματα.

Επειδή πολλοί από εμάς χρησιμοποιούν mikrotik με το πακέτο routing, καλό θα ήταν να ενεργοποιήσουμε τα κάτωθι φίλτρα στο Routing.

Απορρίπτει prefixes που περιέχουν invalid BGP AS path πληροφορία.
Δεν κόβει AS's. Φιλτράρει τις αφύσικα μεγάλες διαδρομές που προκαλούν υπό συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες το crashing των bgp peers.
Αυτές οι διαδρομές είναι οι λεγόμενες φαντάσματα.

Ειναι δοκιμασμένα σε εκδόσεις 4.6 και πάνω. Πιο κάτω δεν γνωρίζω διότι είχα quagga.

Σχετικά κι εδώ: http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=211...outing+filters





> Στο terminal γράφουμε (ή κάνουμε copy-paste) τις κάτωθι εντολές:
> 
> /routing filter
> add action=accept chain=awmn-bgp-in disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=\
> 10.0.0.0/15 prefix-length=32
> add action=accept chain=awmn-bgp-out disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=\
> 10.0.0.0/15 prefix-length=32
> add action=discard chain=awmn-bgp-in disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=\
> 0.0.0.0/0 prefix-length=0
> ...


senius OS v5rc10 Route Filters.jpg senius OS v5rc10 bgp peer.jpg 

Και κάτι δοκιμές..... έδειξαν ικανοποιητικές επιδόσεις:

senius Terminal 1-3-11.jpg

Παρακαλώ αν κάτι φανεί περίεργο η λάθος στην δρομολόγηση, οπως με ενημερώσετε.
Στην διάθεση όλων για οποιαδήποτε διευκρίνηση.

TNX John JB.!

----------


## senius

Κατά καιρούς μου έρχονται e-mail απο εσάς, για το πώς μπορεί κάποιος να προμηθευτεί καλό και φθηνό μεταλλικό κουτί.
Σε όλους βέβαια απάντησα.

Χωρίς να θέλω να φανεί σαν διαφήμιση, αν κάποιος θα ήθελε να προμηθευτεί καλό φτηνό μεταλλικό κουτί τύπου HAGER που πραγματικά αντέχει στον χρόνο και στα καιρικά φαινόμενα, για να προσαρμόσει το motherboard η το rb433/rb800 μέσα σε αυτό, καθώς και σαν ασφάλεια του να παρέχεται κλειδαριά, παραθέτω το κάτωθι (αυτού του είδους μεταλλικά κουτιά, χρησιμοποιήσαμε 4 χρόνια σε όλες μας τις κατασκευές).
Τις τιμές το συγκεκριμένο εργοστάσιο, τις δίνει ... φιλικά για όλους τους φίλους του AWMN (τους αναφέρετε το όνομα μου).
Ενδεικτική τιμή για κουτί, για χρήση rb433/rb800, 15 euro με κλειδαριά
Ενδεικτική τιμή για κουτί, για χρήση max motherboard, 37 euro με κλειδαριά:

μεταλλικα κουτια1.jpg μεταλλικα κουτια2.jpg

----------


## senius

Σημερα το πρωι ο κόμβος senius ήταν down για 3 ωρες, για σχετική αναβάθμιση του ιστού, βελτιώσεις με ηλεκτροκόλληση και την τοποθέτηση 2 ανοξείδωτων επίτονων tubo 1 ίντσας, στις επεκτάσεις πιάτων, με την ανάλογη κλήση.
Όπου ήταν απαραίτητο, χρησιμοποιήσαμε ανοξείδωτα υλικά και οι μεταλλικές επεκτάσεις και ενώσεις, είχαν πάχος 1 cm.
Τέλος έπεσε και η ανάλογη αντισκουριακή βαφή όπου ήταν απαραίτητο καθώς και σιλικόνη στα 2 πέδιλα των επίτονων.
Ευχαριστώ τον nasos765, που φάγαμε αρκετές ώρες στο μηχανουργείο τις προηγούμενες ημέρες, για να σενιαρουμε τα απαραίτητα αξεσουάρ, και να φέρουν το σημερινό αποτέλεσμα:

senius antenna-entatires 4-2011 with nasos765.jpg senius antenna-entatires 2-4-2011_2.jpg senius antenna-entatires 2-4-2011_3.jpg 

senius antenna-entatires 2-4-2011_4.jpg senius antenna-entatires 2-4-2011_6.jpg senius antenna-entatires 2-4-2011_8.jpg 

senius antenna-entatires 2-4-2011_12.jpg senius antenna-entatires 2-4-2011_13.jpg 

senius antenna-entatires 2-4-2011_14.jpg senius antenna-entatires 2-4-2011_15.jpg

----------


## Nikiforos

φοβερές κατασκευές! μπράβο σας για άλλη μια φορά! με αυτά δεν κουνάει κάτι με τίποτα!

----------


## noisyjohn

αν πεσει κομητης επανω στον ιστο, ποιος θα παθει ζημια, ο κομητης η ο ιστος ??

----------


## GJP

Αμα αλλαξεις και λειτουργικο στον κομβο Κωστα θα αγγιξεις την τελειοτητα

----------


## senius

Τοποθετήθηκε στον ιστό, 7ο πιάτο αλουμινίου Gibertini 80cm, γωνία επέκτασης και κάρτα R52nm. Ευχαριστώ τον Tzila (#9077) που μου παραχώρησε αφιλοκερδώς τον εξοπλισμό.
Το πιάτο, προσωρινά κοιτάει προς Περιστέρι και έγινε connect στον Δημήτρη PriestRunner (#14735)
Μας εφαγε η βροχή και δεν προλάβαμε να μικρύνουμε και να ενσωματώσουμε την κάθοδο σε σωλήνα Κουβίδη, Θα σενιαριστουν κι αυτά τις επόμενες μέρες :

 Μετά από 3 ημέρες, όλα συμμαζεύτηκαν :

----------


## universalelectronics

Χρονια πολλα Κωστα με Υγεια .

----------


## PriestRunner

Χρονια πολλα Κωστα, σου ευχομαι τα καλλιτερα.

----------


## antidrasi

Χρόνια πολλά με υγεία και ευτυχία.

----------


## senius

Ευχαριστώ θερμά όλους του φίλους για τις ευχές σας, τόσο από εδώ .. όσο κι από το τηλέφωνο που πήρε φωτιές σήμερα.
Σας ευχαριστώ που όλοι μαζί με βοηθάτε, να απολαμβάνουμε σήμερα το χόμπι μας και να έχουμε θετικά και σταθερά αποτελέσματα.
Σας ευχαριστώ που είμαστε μία οικογένεια. Υγεία σε όλους μας tnx.

----------


## senius

Update in senius.

Έγινε αναβάθμιση με το τελευταίο OS σε v 5.4

Επίσης σε Ν και το λινκ : senius-djbill.

Συνεχίζουμε..!!

Tnx στα παιδιά.

senius B.B. Link 21-6-2011.jpg


```
/routing filter
add action=accept chain=awmn-bgp-in disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=\
    10.0.0.0/15 prefix-length=32
add action=accept chain=awmn-bgp-out disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=\
    10.0.0.0/15 prefix-length=32
add action=discard bgp-as-path-length=20-600 chain=awmn-bgp-in disabled=no \
    invert-match=no prefix=10.0.0.0/8 prefix-length=9-24
add action=discard bgp-as-path-length=20-600 chain=awmn-bgp-out disabled=no \
    invert-match=no prefix=10.0.0.0/8 prefix-length=9-24
add action=discard chain=awmn-bgp-in disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=\
    192.168.0.0/16 prefix-length=0-32
add action=discard chain=awmn-bgp-out disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=\
    192.168.0.0/16 prefix-length=0-32
add action=discard chain=awmn-bgp-in disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=\
    172.16.0.0/12 prefix-length=0-32
add action=discard chain=awmn-bgp-out disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=\
    172.16.0.0/12 prefix-length=0-32
add action=discard chain=awmn-bgp-in disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=\
    10.0.0.0/8 prefix-length=25-32
add action=discard chain=awmn-bgp-out disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=\
    10.0.0.0/8 prefix-length=25-32
add action=discard chain=awmn-bgp-in disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=\
    0.0.0.0/0 prefix-length=0
add action=discard chain=awmn-bgp-out disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=\
    0.0.0.0/0 prefix-length=0
```

----------


## senius

Και τα Gallery βρίσκονται όλα εδώ:

Gallery full

Gallery 1
Gallery 2
Gallery 3
Gallery 4
Gallery 5

tnx όλα τα παιδιά καθώς και τον Ιωσήφ + τους διαχειριστές του AWMN forum, για το αποτέλεσμα.

Επίσης στον κόμβο, έγινε update στο mikrotik, σε v 5.6 on x86.!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Έγινε αναβάθμιση σε OS Mikrotik v5.7 x86 with BGP + filter.
Επίσης απο τον κόμβο senius ένα πιάτο Gibertini 1.05 m, γύρισε προς τον κόμβο neuron (#11607) , όπου αν βγει αυτό το λίνκ σωστά, πιστεύουμε οτι θα φέρουμε πιο κοντά, αρκετό κόσμο του AWMN. Τις επόμενες μέρες θα έχουμε αποτελέσματα από αυτό, όταν κεντράρουμε. Τέλος για το συγκεκριμένο λινκ αν βγεί, στην θέση της CM9 θα πάρει μία UBIQUITI SR5-80211a Super Range 5 400mw 802.11a mPCI
skan pros thrakomakedones.jpg

Επίσης έχω στα χέρια μου τα νέα καπάκια attiki του nvak, αυτά που έχουν πρόσθετη προστασία. Ήδη πέρασα 1 καπάκι attiki με 7 χέρια *duro stick no39,* οπότε τις επόμενες μέρες θα συγκρίνω σε μακρινό μου λινκ με τεστ, ένα από τα παλιά με βαφή duro stick no39, ένα νέο άβαφτο κι ένα νέο βαμμένο. Θα ποστάρω αποτελέσματα με db.
Το θέμα είναι ο χρόνος, μια που στα παλιά κλασικά καπάκια attiki που επεξεργάστηκαν πριν δυο χρόνια με duro stick no39, δεν έχουν πάθει το παραμικρό από τις καιρικές συνθήκες.

----------


## christopher

*Έχετε σκεφτεί ότι μπορεί να είναι λάθος αυτό που κάνετε;;;* 
Θέλετε να βγάλετε ένα λινκ *15.74km* που διαπερνά τα *2/3 της Αθήνας*!!! *Γιατί;;;*
Πόσα hop μακριά είστε και δεν μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε αρχεία;;; Έχετε δει πάνω από πόσους κόμβους περνάτε και θα τους δημιουργείτε θόρυβο; Δεν είναι επαρχία που πρέπει να ενωθούν 2 απομονωμένα σημεία για να δικαιολογούνται πιάτα 1.05m (θα είναι και από τις δύο μεριές;;; ) ούτε Super Range 400mw κάρτες. Δηλαδή δεν σας φτάνει η ισχύς της cm9; Τι είναι αυτά ρε παιδιά;;;;;;; Για ξανασκεφτείτε το! Τόσο σοβαρή ανάγκη υπάρχει;;;;


....εκτός κι αν έχω μείνει πίσω στην εποχή που σεβόμασταν το φάσμα και τους γείτονες για να δουλεύουμε όλοι και αυτά δεν ισχύουν πλέον.  ::

----------


## gas

> *Έχετε σκεφτεί ότι μπορεί να είναι λάθος αυτό που κάνετε;;;* 
> Θέλετε να βγάλετε ένα λινκ *15.74km* που διαπερνά τα *2/3 της Αθήνας*!!! *Γιατί;;;*
> Πόσα hop μακριά είστε και δεν μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε αρχεία;;; Έχετε δει πάνω από πόσους κόμβους περνάτε και θα τους δημιουργείτε θόρυβο; Δεν είναι επαρχία που πρέπει να ενωθούν 2 απομονωμένα σημεία για να δικαιολογούνται πιάτα 1.05m (θα είναι και από τις δύο μεριές;;; ) ούτε Super Range 400mw κάρτες. Δηλαδή δεν σας φτάνει η ισχύς της cm9; Τι είναι αυτά ρε παιδιά;;;;;;; Για ξανασκεφτείτε το! Τόσο σοβαρή ανάγκη υπάρχει;(


Πεστα χρυσοστομε, το διαφιμηζει κιολας μαλλον για να μαθαινουν οι νεοι πως βγαινουν τα λινκς.
Το AWMN κυριε Κωστα μπορει να ειναι ενα ελευθερο δικτυο οχι ομως αναρχο οπως θελουν να νομιζουν μερικοι!!!!

----------


## john70

> Πεστα χρυσοστομε, το διαφιμηζει κιολας μαλλον για να μαθαινουν οι νεοι πως βγαινουν τα λινκς.
> Το AWMN κυριε Κωστα μπορει να ειναι ενα ελευθερο δικτυο οχι ομως αναρχο οπως θελουν να νομιζουν μερικοι!!!!


+++++++

----------


## GJP

Δοκιμαστικα ειπε ο ανθρωπος οτι 8α το κανει 

Ποσα χλμ ειναι το λινκ θρακομακεδονες -περιστερι (neuron -gas)?

----------


## senius

> *Έχετε σκεφτεί ότι μπορεί να είναι λάθος αυτό που κάνετε;;;* 
> Θέλετε να βγάλετε ένα λινκ *15.74km* που διαπερνά τα *2/3 της Αθήνας*!!! *Γιατί;;;*
> Πόσα hop μακριά είστε και δεν μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε αρχεία;;; Έχετε δει πάνω από πόσους κόμβους περνάτε και θα τους δημιουργείτε θόρυβο; Δεν είναι επαρχία που πρέπει να ενωθούν 2 απομονωμένα σημεία για να δικαιολογούνται πιάτα 1.05m (θα είναι και από τις δύο μεριές;;; ) ούτε Super Range 400mw κάρτες. Δηλαδή δεν σας φτάνει η ισχύς της cm9; Τι είναι αυτά ρε παιδιά;;;;;;; Για ξανασκεφτείτε το! Τόσο σοβαρή ανάγκη υπάρχει;;;;
> ...εκτός κι αν έχω μείνει πίσω στην εποχή που σεβόμασταν το φάσμα και τους γείτονες για να δουλεύουμε όλοι και αυτά δεν ισχύουν πλέον.


Έπειτα από δοκιμές 2 εβδομάδων, νέο bb link : senius -neuron. 
Πιάτα 1.05 m και από τις 2 μεριές.
Κάρτες CM9. Οριζόντια πόλωση. Κλειδωμένο στα 54 Mbps. CCQ Tx-Rx : 100
Bandwidth test : 41.2 Mbps σε Send και 41.8 Mbps σε Receive.

senius-neuron bb link.jpg

Εαν σκεφτείτε, τα ποιοτικά λινκ και την χρησιμότητά τους, και δείτε που εκπέμπουν τα πιάτα σας, σχετικά με το tx σας ισως θα μπορούσατε στην πράξη να επαληθεύσετε ότι σε σκαν (λινκ των 500 μέτρων η του χιλιομέτρου) που κάνω από διάφορους κόμβους της Αττικής, ακούγεστε πάρα μα πάρα πολύ, ισως να μην μας την λέγατε. Δεν θα έπρεπε να σας σκανάρω, αν είχατε tx σχετικό.
Ενα πιάτο που στοχεύει τον τάδε κόμβο, δεν φτάνει μόνο στον κόμβο που συνδέεται, αλλά διαπερνάει χιλιόμετρα μακριά (απέναντι) και φέρνει μπούκωμα και παρεμβολές στην μπάντα.

Στην διάθεση σας για οποιαδήποτε διευκρίνηση.

Τνχ.

----------


## Themis Ap

Μια γρήγορη ερώτηση! Τα αποτελέσματα αυτά είναι με default ισχύ των καρτών;

----------


## senius

> Μια γρήγορη ερώτηση! Τα αποτελέσματα αυτά είναι με default ισχύ των καρτών;


10 tx και από τις δυο μεριες. Αν θες πρόσβαση στα μπρίκια να σου δώσω.




> Πεστα χρυσοστομε, το διαφιμηζει κιολας μαλλον για να μαθαινουν οι νεοι πως βγαινουν τα λινκς.
> Το AWMN κυριε Κωστα μπορει να ειναι ενα ελευθερο δικτυο οχι ομως αναρχο οπως θελουν να νομιζουν μερικοι!!!!


Κωστα gas, βάλε και τα δικά σου στοιχεία με το λινκ που εχεις με τον neuron, για να συγκρίνεις τα ανωθεν.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Themis Ap

> 10 tx και από τις δυο μεριες. Αν θες πρόσβαση στα μπρίκια να σου δώσω.


Οκ με 10 μου φαίνονται πιο φυσιολογικά τα νούμερα  :: 

Πρόσβαση στο μικροτίκ για ποιο λόγο να θέλω; 

Σε πολλά λινκ η ισχύς δεν είναι μηδέν όπως κ να το κάνουμε αλλά το θέμα είναι να μην επιδιώκουμε λινκ τα οποία επιζούν μόνο λόγω υψηλής ισχύος... Πχ 15 χιλιόμετρα είναι υπερβολικά πολλά. Τα πλεονεκτήματα ενός τέτοιου λινκ μέσα σε πόλη κ με άλλες μακρύτερες, αλλά υπαρκτές, εναλλακτικές διαδρομές δεν νομίζω ότι είναι αρκετά για να κάνουμε αυτή την "έκπτωση" στη λογική που έχουμε για όσο το δυνατόν χαμηλότερη ισχύ.

Αλλά ο καθένας ζυγίζει συν κ πλην κ πράττει. Από εκεί κ πέρα όλα είναι ανοιχτά  ::

----------


## tsatasos

Για τέτοια απόσταση μέσα στην Αθήνα και 10 tx power πιστεύω είναι πολύ καλό το σήμα.
Αυτό σίγουρα οφείλεται στην πολύ καλή οπτική επαφή, στα μεγάλα πιάτα, τις cm9 και τη στόχευση.

Εντύπωση μου κάνει και το tx/rx traffic. Καλά τόσα πολλά GB σε 2 εβδομάδες? Ή αυτό συμβαίνει γενικά σε όλους τους κόμβους του δικτύου?

----------


## senius

> Αλλά ο καθένας ζυγίζει συν κ πλην κ πράττει. Από εκεί κ πέρα όλα είναι ανοιχτά


Θα πρέπει να ζυγίζουμε και την σωστή, σταθερή και γρήγορη δρομολόγηση, προς το AWMN.
Αυτό κάνουμε ... και να σαι σίγουρος είναι +. Λες να θέλουμε να χαλάμε άσκοπο ρεύμα ΔΕΗ? 
Τουλάχιστον το ¨σταθερή¨ από μεριάς μου, είναι κατανοητό.
*Αν δείτε, εσείς χτυπιέστε γιατί δεν φτάνετε στον προορισμό σας.*
Αν ειχατε λάβει σοβαρά όσα έχουν ειπωθεί τόσα χρόνια στις κατασκευές (δες στην υπογραφή) που ποστάρονται και το τηρούσατε, θα ήσασταν όλοι κομπλέ.

Μόλις βρέχει, μας βρωμάει, όταν έχει αέρα πολύ, τα ίδια ... ο απέναντι φταίει. Πάντα ο απέναντι μας φταίει.
Έλεος. Ποτέ δεν φταίμε εμείς.

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## senius

> Εντύπωση μου κάνει και το tx/rx traffic. Καλά τόσα πολλά GB σε 2 εβδομάδες? Ή αυτό συμβαίνει γενικά σε όλους τους κόμβους του δικτύου?


Ας σου απαντήσουν οι συναγουμουνήτες.
Εγώ αν απαντήσω για να σου εξηγήσω ... θα παρεξηγηθώ, ότι περνάω περιττό τραφικ.
Αυτό που μπορώ να σου δώσω να δεις, είναι το κάτωθεν, και τα συμπεράσματα δικά σου :
senius #10636 traffic.jpg

----------


## christopher

> Εαν σκεφτείτε, τα ποιοτικά λινκ και την χρησιμότητά τους, και δείτε που εκπέμπουν τα πιάτα σας, σχετικά με το tx σας ισως θα μπορούσατε στην πράξη να επαληθεύσετε ότι σε σκαν (λινκ των 500 μέτρων η του χιλιομέτρου) που κάνω από διάφορους κόμβους της Αττικής, ακούγεστε πάρα μα πάρα πολύ, ισως να μην μας την λέγατε. Δεν θα έπρεπε να σας σκανάρω, αν είχατε tx σχετικό.
> Ενα πιάτο που στοχεύει τον τάδε κόμβο, δεν φτάνει μόνο στον κόμβο που συνδέεται, αλλά διαπερνάει χιλιόμετρα μακριά (απέναντι) και φέρνει μπούκωμα και παρεμβολές στην μπάντα.
> 
> Στην διάθεση σας για οποιαδήποτε διευκρίνηση.
> 
> Τνχ.


Κώστα καταλαβαίνω ότι κάποιες φορές αλλιώς εννοούμε κάποια πράγματα και αλλιώς τα γράφουμε.
Έτσι όπως γράφεις λοιπόν τα παραπάνω μετά το όνομα μου είναι σαν να έχεις πιάσει κάποιο από τα πιάτα μου να "ακούγεται" πάρα πολύ. Μπορείς να μου διευκρινίσεις αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο και που το είδες;

Επίσης, λογικό δεν είναι να αναρωτηθεί κάποιος ότι δεν σου φτάνει η ισχύς, όταν γράφεις ότι θα βάλεις Super Range 400mw κάρτες μέσα στην Αθήνα;;; Ούτε όταν δεν αναφέρεις ότι θα έχεις πιάτα 1.05 μέτρα και από τις δύο μεριές.
Ήταν θέμα ανάγκης να βγει ένα τέτοιο λινκ;Γιατί κάπως έτσι το έθεσες λέγοντας "θα φέρουμε πιο κοντά, αρκετό κόσμο του AWMN". Δεν μου ανέφερες πόσα hop μακριά ήσουνα από το neuron. Ούτε αν τα ενδιάμεσα λινκ είχαν πρόβλημα και γι' αυτο το κάνετε.
Για μένα ένα έξυπνο δίκτυο, πέρα από το κομμάτι της δρομολόγησης, θα πρέπει και να υλοποιεί τα λίνκ του έτσι ώστε να ισομοιράζει την κίνηση σε όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερα και όχι να έχει ένα κεντρικό που σηκώνει όλη την κίνηση όπως έχετε κάνει. 
Ακόμα, είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν ενοχλείς τους ενδιάμεσους κόμβους απ'όπου περνάς;

Τέλος, χαίρομαι που το λινκ έχει βγει και φαίνεται να είναι καλό, αλλά θα πρέπει να καταλάβεις ότι όχι όποιος εκφράζει μια διαφωνία σε κάτι που κάνεις ή σου ζητάει να το ξανασκεφτείς, ψάχνει να σου την πει!

----------


## senius

Και τέλος :



> Μια γρήγορη ερώτηση! Τα αποτελέσματα αυτά είναι με default ισχύ των καρτών;


Βλέπουμε άμεσα την *αρνητική πλευρά πολλών φίλων, χωρίς να ξέρουν*, άπλα για να την λένε σε ανθρώπους που την παλεύουν.
Κρίμα.
Μάλλον θα έχουν δει πολλά τα μάτια τους, η ίσως δεν εχει πέσει παντόφλα.
Ξέρετε τι έχουμε τραβήξει για την γρήγορη, οπως αναφέρεις?
Εδώ βρε φίλε δεν ισχύει και δεν θα ισχύσει.

----------


## senius

> Ακόμα, είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν ενοχλείς τους ενδιάμεσους κόμβους απ'όπου περνάς;


Ας το πουν οι ειδικοί.
Όχι όμως θεωρίες και μπλα μπλα. οκ?

----------


## Themis Ap

> Και τέλος :
> 
> Βλέπουμε άμεσα την *αρνητική πλευρά πολλών φίλων, χωρίς να ξέρουν*, άπλα για να την λένε σε ανθρώπους που την παλεύουν.
> Κρίμα.
> Μάλλον θα έχουν δει πολλά τα μάτια τους, η ίσως δεν εχει πέσει παντόφλα.
> Ξέρετε τι έχουμε τραβήξει για την γρήγορη, οπως αναφέρεις?
> Εδώ βρε φίλε δεν ισχύει και δεν θα ισχύσει.


Θα σε παρακαλούσα να μου ερμηνεύσεις λίγο καλύτερα τι εννοείς σε αυτή τη δημοσίευση σου. 

Κάτι για παντόφλες αναφέρεις κ έλλειψη γνώσεων κ είμαι στο όριο να θεωρήσω αυτό το κάτι προσβλητικό.

----------


## senius

Δώστε έργα και αντίστοιχες πράξεις ώστε να συγκριθούν παράλληλα. Έως τότε, θα περιμένουμε τον γρίφο. Ευχαριστώ, και τέλος από μένα.Γράφτε οτι σας κατεβάσει ο νους παρακάτω.
Tnx

----------


## john70

Βλέπω μερακλώσαμε ..... κρίμα να ξεφύγει ....πάλι το θέμα ....

Κλείδωμα για 24 ώρες . !

Μέχρι τότε ./...... "αγκινάρες"

http://pestoneo.blogspot.com/2010/12/blog-post_856.html

----------


## john70

Ξεκλείδωμα ....

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.

Εγινε αναβάθμηση του επεξεργαστή στο ταρατσοπισι, λόγο απαιτήσεων. Έπεται και συνέχεια.
Τελικά ο κόπος των προσπαθειών του κόμβου, αλλά και προς τους άλλους κόμβους, αποδίδει αποτέλεσμα (κατοσταρίζουν τα link) :

senius #10636 traffic.jpg senius traffic grapher.jpg

Ευχαριστώ όλα τα φιλαράκια του AWMN, για την προσπάθεια.

----------


## senius

Και συνεπάγεται μία από τις συνέχειες:

Σήμερα αφαιρέθηκε το παλιό UPS Turbo-X 1000 SD Line Interactive.
Ο κόμβος και όλος ο εξοπλισμός πλέον (εκτός των server), υποστηρίζεται από APC Smart UPS 1000VA Power chute with 2x 12v-18AH yuasa battery, για τυχόν διακοπές ηλ. ρεύματος.
APC Smart UPS 1000VA Power chute.jpg
Δοκιμάστηκε και η αυτονομία του με μπόλικη κίνηση, κράτησε 1.8 ώρες περίπου.!!!
Το παλιό UPS εγκαταστάθηκε στους server.
Ευχαριστώ τον Γιώργο GJP, για την ευγενική χορηγία του.

Επίσης πριν κάποιες μέρες, έγινε αίτηση στους διαχειριστές στο WIND στην ζώνη DNS και ενεργοποιήθηκαν άμεσα, κάποια DNS.

Ευχαριστώ όλους σας εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα, χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά, με υγεία και αγάπη.

Αφιερωμένο από όλες τις μούρλες που κατασκεύασαν τα κάτωθι, με πολύ μεράκι και αγάπη, μπράβο για τον χρόνο τους, εντυπωσιακό :

1. http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/mo...80d2907d6.html

2. http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/mo...2ef19fe4f.html

3. http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/mo...87d91bfcd.html

4. http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/mo...31ce5a41c.html

5. http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/mo...84fef574d.html

6. http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/mo...f72b737d7.html

ΨΨΨΤΤΤΤ...ΑΓΑΠΟΥΛΕΣ..., δεν μασάμε. Σας αγαπάμε και προχωράμε  :: 
Χρόνια πολλά σε όλες τις καψούρες. Ευχές μεγάλες.!!

----------


## senius

Αναβάθμηση σε OS v 5.14.


Νεο λινκ : senius (#10636) - ANKA2 (#8654)

Δήμος Νίκαιας
-- 5,82km --
signal -61-62 db, link 54 Mbps.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Οριζόντια πόλωση.


http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t...451#post545451



> Νεο Link AnKa2 - Senius
> Καλοριζικο Κωστα !!!!!!!!!!





> C:\Users\senius>tracert www.piranka.awmn
> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.piranka.awmn [10.87.176.10]
> με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
> 2 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-senius.anka2.awmn [10.2.173.134]
> 3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-anka2.anka.awmn [10.87.197.165]
> 4 2 ms 2 ms 1 ms gw-anka.anka3.awmn [10.87.197.154]
> 5 2 ms 2 ms 3 ms www.anka.awmn [10.87.176.10]
> Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.[/QUOTE


Συνημμένο 29475

Καλορίζικο Ανδρέα.!!


Και τα Grapher του κόμβου:
http://10.15.172.10:8080/sensorlist.htm
http://10.15.172.10:8080/sensorlist....t=60&listid=13
http://10.2.202.5:8080/sensorlist.htm
http://10.2.202.5:8080/sensorlist.ht...=60&listid=383
http://10.2.173.1/graphs/

----------


## senius

Επειδή μπούκωσε το 1o AP του κόμβου, έπεσε σκούπα, ώστε να δουλεύουν σωστά οι 10+ client.

AP senius-mac filter block

AP senius-mac filter block.jpg

Σε οποίον client (από του αδήλωτους) θέλει, ας στείλει pm να τον συνδέσουμε στον κόμβο με static ip.

TNX

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.

Έπειτα από συμφωνία που υπήρξε μεταξύ εμένα, anka και kakalos, ο κόμβος anka1 θα κλείσει και θα μεταφερθεί στον anka2.

Οπότε κάποια λινκ σπάνε, μεταφέρονται και δημιουργούμε πιο γρήγορες διαδρομές.
Έτσι το b.b. link που είχα με τον anka2, σταμάτησε από σήμερα να δουλεύει και δημιουργήθηκε νέο λινκ : senius (#10636) --> kakalos (#10218 )


Ευχαριστώ τα παιδιά για την άμεση συνεργασία τους.

Επίσης στον κόμβο senius, ενημερώθηκαν η αρχική σελίδα, τα DNS (forward), DNS (reverse) και τα nameserver(NS) στο WIND και στον router.




> C:\Users\senius>tracert www.piranka.awmn
> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.piranka.awmn [10.87.176.10]
> με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
> 2 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-senius.kakalos.awmn [10.2.173.134]
> 3 2 ms 2 ms 1 ms gw-kakalos.anka3.awmn [10.87.176.254]
> 4 9 ms 2 ms 2 ms debian-srv.anka3.awmn [10.87.176.10]
> Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.


 ::   ::   ::

----------


## anka

Άμεσα και γρήγορα στο χώρο σας  ::  Καλορίζικο !!!!

----------


## senius

Καλημέρα.

Εδω και 2 ημέρες παρουσιάζεται το εξής προβλημα στον ρούτερ (ταρατσοπισι) :
Ενω ρουταρουν τα πάντα κανονικά (mikrotik v5.14, 2 ethernet, bb link και AP), ξαφνικά η CPU φτάνει στο 100% και σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν μπορώ να μπω (αλλα και οποιοσδήποτε αλλος απο εξωτερικο σημείο) στο winbox απο πουθενα. Δοκίμασα ακομα και με mac address, απ'ευθειας απο τον ρούτερ, τίποτα, παρόλο που ρουτάρει κανονικα απο παντού. Ενω απο WEB μπαινω κανονικα (εγώ και οποιοσδήποτε απο άλλο σημείο).
Με το που κάνω reboot, δουλευουν ολα κανονικα για 1 λεπτο και μετα παρουσιάζεται το παραπάνω φαινομενο.
Χθες το απογευμα, δοκιμαστηκαν αλλες παλαιότερες version mikrotik, αντικαταστάθηκαν οι 2 τετραπλοι αντάπτορες, τοποθετήθηκαν σε διαφορετικα σλοτ του motherboard, αντικατασταθηκε η cf καρτα με αντίστοιχο λογισμικό, και αφεραιθηκε η κάρτα του AP.
Πάλι με του που σηκώθηκε το μηχάνημα παρουσίασε τα ιδια. 
Οποτε αναγκαστικα ο κόμβος θα παραμείνει down μεχρι το Σάββατο, οπου θα προχωρήσω στην αντικατάσταση μητρικής, τροφοδοτικού και επεξεργαστή.
Αν κάποιος ειχε παρόμοια περίπτωση, ας την αναφέρει .
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Δοκίμασε να του κάνεις μια καθαρή εγκατάσταση ή βάλτου μία άλλη CF με καθαρή εγκατάσταση δίχως να του ρίξεις backup να δεις αν εξακολουθεί το πρόβλημα.

----------


## nstergi

εγω εχω την υποψια οτι φταιει η ethernet

στο tools > profiles απο το winbox (που δεν μπορεις να μπεις) αλλα και απο web interface (που μπορεις) θα δεις αν η/οι ethernet, ή κατι αλλο, σου κανει 100%

----------


## anka

Κωστή για ότι χρειαστείς, μου λες  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

> εγω εχω την υποψια οτι φταιει η ethernet
> 
> στο tools > profiles απο το winbox (που δεν μπορεις να μπεις) αλλα και απο web interface (που μπορεις) θα δεις αν η/οι ethernet, ή κατι αλλο, σου κανει 100%


Συμφωνώ και εγώ! καλύτερα πριν αντικαταστήσεις όλα αυτά που είπες δοκίμασε μια άλλη κάρτα δικτύου! κατά προτίμηση της INTEL γιατί άλλες που είχα δοκιμάσει εγώ πχ της TPLINK μου δημιουργούσαν προβλήματα στο ΜΤ!

----------


## senius

Κατ΄αρχας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις και γνώμες σας.

Χθες το απόγευμα αλλαξα την μονή INTEL gigabit ethernet ,με καινούργια διπλή INTEL gigabit ethernet, (απομόνωσα και την ενσωματωμένη ethernet marvel της asus απο το mikrotik, οχι απο το bios).
Σηκώθηκε ο κόμβος ενω δούλευε κανονικά , μετά απο 4 ώρες ειχα τα ίδια φαινόμενα με το 100% της CPU. και πάλι δεν ξανάμπαινα, ουτε ξαναμπαίνω στο winbox.

Παραθέτω photos (μπαίνω μόνο μεσω WEB) με το τι συμβαίνει σήμερα (καταναλωση cpu 50% στο winbox):
senius 19-4-12.JPG

Ενω σε αλλο κόμβο (djbill) εχουμε διαφορετικά αποτελέσματα (καταναλωση cpu 0.5% στο winbox):
:
djbill 19-4-12.JPG


Εδώ εχουμε και τις υπόλοιπες πληροφορίες:
senius ethernet.JPG senius IRQ.JPG senius PCI.JPG senius_graphs 19-4-12.JPG

Μάλλον δεν γλυτώνω την αλλαγή του motherboard...

----------


## nstergi

πραγματι ειναι παραξενο αλλα και ενδιαφερων αυτο που σου συμβαινει.

το 100% το παρουσιαζει οταν προσπαθεις να μπεις με winbox (και μετα) ή απο μονο του (χωρις να συνδεθεις με winbox) καποια ωρα μετα απο το reset?

αν θελεις την γνωμη μου, πριν προβεις σε περιττα εξοδα και εργασια/χασιμο χρονου, προσωπικα, θα δοκιμαζα τα εξης.

απενεργοποιησε απο το Bios την ενσωματωμενη NIC για να εισαι 100% σιγουρος οτι δεν δημιουργει το προβλημα. Και αυτο γιατι πρωτον: το winbox ειναι αυτο που συνδεεται μεσω της ethernet και δευτερον επειδη στα resources βλεπεις οτι υπαρχει ακομα ο driver syskonnect παρολο που εσυ απενεργοποιησες την αντιστοιχη ethernet με το μικροτικ.

----------


## NetTraptor

Εγώ είχα θέμα Load με PCIe κάρτα. Δοκίμασε να αφαιρέσεις η να απενεργοποιήσεις μια μια τις κάρτες.

----------


## senius

Τελικά μετά από όλα αυτά τα κολλήματα, μετά την αντικατάσταση της ram που έγινε την περασμένη Πέμπτη, έφτιαξαν όλα τα προβλήματα.
Στην συνέχεια την Παρασκευή το απόγευμα, τοποθετήθηκε διπύρηνος επεξεργαστής 2.8 GHZ, αποτέλεσμα: κατέβηκε στο 30% η cpu και από κατανάλωση από 113VA που είχε ο μονός 2.0 GHZ, ανεβήκαμε στα 148VA:

senius pc 2.8 GHZ.jpg


Στην συνέχεια, μετά από αρκετές ώρες στον από κάτω οροφο, είχαμε και μία απώλεια...
Σπάσιμο της αριστερής φτέρνας (μέτρησα κάτι σκάλες). καλός καιρός για ξεκούραση 1.5 μηνά ξάπλα από εδώ και τώρα....  :Confused:

----------


## sfo105

περαστικά Κώστα.σιδερένιος.

----------


## vgolden

Περαστικά σου Κώστα.

----------


## Themis Ap

Άουτς! Περαστικά κ γρήγορα έτοιμος για νέες περιπέτειες.

----------


## eagleg

Κώστα, περαστικά

----------


## anka

Πωωωωω  ::  Περαστικά Κωστή !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## anman

Κώστα, περαστικά ρε φιλαράκο!!!!!

----------


## Nikiforos

οχι ρε γμτ! περαστικα και σιδερενιος.

----------


## christopher

Περαστικά και καλή ανάρρωση!

----------


## senius

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις ευχές σας.
Ευτυχώς ο router πάει σφαίρα πλέον .... και με v5.15.

----------


## senius

Ο server ταρατσοπισι του κόμβου, τρέχει σε OS V 5.16 (όπως και άλλοι 143 ελεγχόμενοι ρουτερ).
Αυτές τις μέρες που έχουμε γεμάτη άδεια (2.5 μηνών,δυστυχώς), βρήκαμε χρόνο να βελτιώσουμε πολλά καλούδια στις τρέχων υπηρεσίες των *2x* 24/7 server.
Κάποια από αυτά :
Wireless : Radio Agios Dimitrios - Palia Laika 24/7 160 kb/s : http://10.15.172.10:8050
Internet : Radio Agios Dimitrios - Palia Laika 24/7 160 kb/s : http://radio-nasos765.dyndns.org:8050
Wireless : Radio nasos765 - Elliniki Moysiki 24/7 160 kb/s : http://10.15.172.10:8000
Internet : Radio nasos765 - Elliniki Moysiki 24/7 160 kb/s : http://radio-nasos765.dyndns.org:8000
Wireless : Radio Rock Master - Rock Moysiki 24/7 160 kb/s : http://10.15.172.10:8100
Internet : Radio Rock Master - Rock Moysiki 24/7 160 kb/s : http://radio-nasos765.dyndns.org:8100
Wireless : Radio Disco Master - Disco Moysiki 24/7 160 kb/s : http://10.15.172.10:8150
Internet : Radio Disco Master - Disco Moysiki 24/7 160 kb/s : http://radio-nasos765.dyndns.org:8150
Internet SHOUTcast Radio : http://www.shoutcast.com/Internet-Radio/nasos765
Wireless SHOUTcast Radio : http://www.radio.awmn

----------


## anka

τιποτα δεν σε βαζει κατω, Μπραβο Κωστη !!!!!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.

Έγινε αναβάθμιση σε OS v 5.19

Εδώ κι ενάμιση μήνα προσπαθώ να ενημερώσω παίρνοντας τον στο κινητό, τον Δημήτρη PriestRunner (#14735) , οτι πλέον έχει αρχίσει και σηκώνεται μια πολυκατοικία μπροστά μας (απο μεριάς μου) και πλέον δεν θα έχουμε οπτική επαφή, και δεν σηκώνει καν το κινητό του. πλέον η πολυκατοικία που χτίζεται, έφτασε στο δώμα προχθές. 
Το λινκ μας και να θέλαμε να το κρατήσουμε, θα πρέπει να γκρεμίσουμε το εμπόδιο που εμφανίστηκε μπροστά μας. Κρίμα ήταν άψογο από διαδρομές. Υποχρεωτικά κόπηκε.
Τεσπα ο Δημήτρης θα ενημερωθεί και θα βρούμε μεταξύ μας, εναλλακτική και σύντομη διαδρομή ... άμεσα.

Από προχθές το πιάτο που είχα για τον PriestRunner (#14735), γύρισε πιο αριστερά , στον Θάνο groov στην Αγία Βαρβάρα.

Νέο λινκ με :
*sw1hfq (#2581)*
SSID: awmn-10636-2581
IEEE 802.11a
Δήμος Αιγάλεω -- 4,628km --
signal -61-62 db, link 54 Mbps.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 14/07/2012

Ενημερώθηκε το αρχικό ποστ και τα DNS.

Ευχαριστώ τον Θάνο για την φιλοξενία του.
Καλά ξεμπουκώματα τώρα.... ::   :: 

http://10.2.173.1/graphs/iface/wlan7-sw1hfq/
http://10.15.172.10:8080/sensorlist....t=60&listid=13
http://10.2.202.5:8080/sensorlist.ht...t=60&listid=13
http://10.2.202.5:8080/sensorlist.ht...=60&listid=403
http://10.15.172.10:8080/sensorlist....=60&listid=353

----------


## anka

καλορίζικο Κωστή !!!!  ::

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Στον κόμβο έγινε προληπτική αντικατάσταση του motherboard με νέο, οπού δωρίστηκε από τον Δημήτρη akakio.
(Είχαν ξεκινήσει να φουσκώνουν οι πυκνωτές στο παλιό. Θα το επισκευάσω και θα το κρατήσω για backup)
Δημήτρη σ' ευχαριστώ, είναι η 2η δωρεά σου, που μας προσφέρεις.
Επίσης έγινε Upgrade στο λειτουργικό, σε v5.21 x86.

----------


## anka

::

----------


## senius

> 



20-11-2012
Ενημερώθηκαν οι Ζώνες DNS & τα Nameservers (NS) του κόμβου. Ενημερώθηκε η αρχική σελίδα.

*Backbones*  


*ttel (#6275)*
SSID: awmn-10636-6275
IEEE 802.11a
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=6275
Δήμος Καματερού -- 8,685km --
signal -61-63 db, link 54 Mbps.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 17/01/2007

*Warlock (#8266)*
SSID: awmn-10636-8266
IEEE 802.11*n*
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=8266
Δήμος Αθηναίων -- 2,246km --
signal -56-58 db, link 150.0 Mbps-HT.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 03/03/2007

*anman (#5078 )*
SSID: awmn-5078-10636
IEEE 802.11*n*
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=5078
Δήμος Αιγάλεω -- 5,096km --
signal -60-62 db, link 150.0 Mbps-HT.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 06/04/2007

*gamer (#10844)*
IEEE 802.3ab (Gigabit Ethernet)
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=10844
Δήμος Αθηναίων -- 0,034km --
Ethernet X1000, cat7
Δημιουργία : 20/04/2007

*djbill (#10787)*
SSID: Awmn-10636-10787
IEEE 802.11*n*
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=10787
Δήμος Αθηναίων -- 0,607km --
signal -48-50 db, link 150.0 Mbps-HT.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 29/05/2007

*TOP (#3210)*
SSID: Awmn-10636-3210
IEEE 802.11a
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=3210
Δήμος Αιγάλεω -- 3,834km --
signal -60 -61 db, link 54 Mbps.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 27/09/2007

*blucky (#14209)*
SSID: Awmn-10636-14209
IEEE 802.11a
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=14209
Δήμος Νικαίας -- 7,471km --
signal -59-61 db, link 54 Mbps.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 01/03/2008

*babismodenas (#17269)*
SSID: awmn-10636-17269
IEEE 802.11a
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=17269
Δήμος Αθηναίων -- 0,27km --
signal -40-41 db, link 54 Mbps.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 11/06/2011

*neuron (#11607)*
SSID: awmn-10636-11607
IEEE 802.11a
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=11607
Κοινότητα Θρακομακεδόνων -- 15,796km --
signal -60-63 db, link 54 Mbps.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 02/10/2011

*kakalos (#10218 )*
SSID: awmn-10636-10218
IEEE 802.11a
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=10218
Δήμος Αιγάλεω -- 5,18km --
signal -62-63 db, link 54 Mbps.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 08/04/2012

*sw1hfq (#2581)*
SSID: awmn-10636-2581
IEEE 802.11a
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=2581
Δήμος Αιγάλεω -- 4,628km --
signal -61-62 db, link 54 Mbps.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 14/07/2012

*sosoka (#14029)*
SSID: awmn-10636-14029
IEEE 802.11n
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=14029
Δήμος Αθηναίων -- 1,843km --
signal -55-56 db, link 150.0 Mbps-HT.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 04/08/2012




*1ο Access Point*  

SSID: *awmn-10636_senius-AP*
IEEE 802.11b 
Κανάλι : 8 (2447)
Το Access Point, καλύπτει την Πλατεία Θησείου καθώς και το Γκαζοχώρι.


*2ο Access Point*  

SSID: *awmn-senius-Ap*
IEEE 802.11b
Κανάλι : 1 (2412)
(Τοπική χρήση with internal antenna, για τις γύρω πολυκατοικίες.)




*Clients #1* 
*awmn-10636_senius-AP*
Κανάλι : 8 (2447)
Level One pci (atheros) wnc-0300 802.11b, Pacific omni. 


*nivop (#7758 )*
IEEE 802.11b
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=7758
Δήμος Ιλίου (Νέων Λιοσίων) -- 6,009km --
Δημιουργία : 07/07/2007

*arman (#12156)*
IEEE 802.11b
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=12156
Δήμος Ταύρου -- 2,142km --
Δημιουργία : 08/08/2007

*johnppetrak (#14161)*
IEEE 802.11b
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=14161
Δήμος Ταύρου -- 1,243km --
Δημιουργία : 12/20/07

*axinosp (#14565)*
IEEE 802.11b
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=14565
Δήμος Αθηναίων -- 0,742km --
Δημιουργία : 21/02/08

*kaisaras (#15362)*
IEEE 802.11b
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=15362
Δήμος Αθηναίων -- 0,187km --
Δημιουργία : 21/07/08

*SHiFT3R (#11246)*
IEEE 802.11b
http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=11246
Δήμος Αθηναίων -- 1,32km --
Δημιουργία : 14/01/2010

*7bpm-5 (#16664)*
IEEE 802.11b
http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=16664
Δήμος Αθηναίων -- 1,32km --
Δημιουργία : 31/10/2010
*
sosoka (#14029)*
IEEE 802.11b
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=14029
Δήμος Αθηναίων -- 1,843km --
Δημιουργία : 08/10/2011

*pmo-gr (#18087)*
IEEE 802.11b
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=18087
Δήμος Κορυδαλλού -- 5,005km --
Δημιουργία : 18/01/2012

*vasilis (#19292)*
IEEE 802.11b
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=19292
Δήμος Αθηναίων -- 0,194km --
Δημιουργία : 27/01/2012

*athlos2009 (#19760)*
IEEE 802.11b
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=19760
Δήμος Αθηναίων -- 0,673km --
Δημιουργία : 09/04/2012



*Clients #2* 
*awmn-senius-Ap*

Κανάλι : 1 (2412)
D-Link DWL-900ap with internal antenna 9 db. 
Λειτουργεί μόνο τοπικά στον δώμα για τις ανάγκες των γύρω πολυκατοικιών, με internal antenna 9 db.


*jjohn (#14230)*
IEEE 802.11b
Laptop - Wifi
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=14230
Δήμος Αθηναίων -- 0,062km --
Δημιουργία : 06/11/2010

*catherine (#14232)*
IEEE 802.11b
Laptop - Wifi
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=14232
Δήμος Αθηναίων -- 0,08km --
Δημιουργία : 06/11/2010

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Από προχθές έως και σήμερα έγιναν εργασίες στον κόμβο, με νέες κατανομές και ανακατατάξεις στον ιστό : σε πιάτα, καλώδια και κάρτες εκπομπής- λήψης.
Τυπική συντήρηση και στο ταρατσοπισι.
Έγινε η πρώτη *γενική* συντήρηση από την αρχή της δημιουργίας του κόμβου.
Ενημερώθηκαν και οι απέναντι κόμβοι, ώστε να προσαρμοστούν αντίστοιχα, ώστε να υπάρξει αντίστοιχη βελτιστοποίηση.
ΤΝΧ στην παρουσία και πολύτιμη βοήθεια του nasos765 για όλες τις εργασίες.

----------


## GJP

Ριξε του και την ros 6rc12 να πεταει το εργαλειο

ΥΓ χαιρετισμους απο την κ Τασια

----------


## senius

> Ριξε του και την ros 6rc12 να πεταει το εργαλειο
> 
> ΥΓ χαιρετισμους απο την κ Τασια


Done !!

senius - 6.0rc12.jpg

----------


## tsatasos

Μπράβο Κώστα, πες μας και εντυπώσεις από την 6rc12, αν είναι σταθερή κτλ.

Την έχω βάλει από χθες σε ένα RB2011UAS-2HnD-IN που λειτουργεί σαν απλό switch+ap και εκεί παίζει μια χαρά.

----------


## senius

Σήμερα οι ενεργές υπηρεσίες που τρέχουν 24/7 σε συνεργασία με τον djbill & nasos765, είναι :
*
Υπηρεσίες Server [Athens Center] :*
Wireless : *Website #1*
Wireless : *FTP Server #1*
Wireless : *Υπηρεσία tracert #1*
Wireless : *PRTG Traffic Grapher #1*
Radio : Greek Rock music 24/7, 128 kb/s : *Wireless*
Radio : Greek Sixties music 24/7, 128 kb/s : *Wireless*
Radio : oldiesradio-Oldies music 24/7, 128 kb/s : *Wireless*
Open Dc Hub, [Athens Center] by djbill IP : 10.2.202.5 ή dc.djbill.awmn *

Υπηρεσίες Server [Agios Dimitrios] :*
Wireless : *Website #2*
Internet : *Website #2*
Wireless : *FTP Server #2*
Internet : *FTP Server #2*
Wireless : *Υπηρεσία tracert #2*
Wireless : *PRTG Traffic Grapher #2*
Radio : Παλιά Λαϊκά 24/7, 128 kb/s :*Wireless*  
Radio : Παλιά Λαϊκά 24/7, 128 kb/s : *Internet*
Radio : Elliniki Moysiki 24/7, 128 kb/s :*Wireless*  
Radio : Elliniki Moysiki 24/7, 128 kb/s : *Internet*
Radio : Rock Master - Rock Moysiki 24/7, 128 kb/s : *Wireless*  
Radio : Rock Master - Rock Moysiki 24/7, 128 kb/s : *Internet*
Radio : Disco Master - Disco Moysiki 24/7, 128 kb/s : *Wireless*  
Radio : Disco Master - Disco Moysiki 24/7, 128 kb/s : *Internet*
Radio : *Wireless SHOUTcast Radio*
Radio : *Internet SHOUTcast Radio*
Open DC Hub [ =>Ag.DimitrioS<= ] IP : 10.15.172.10 ή dc.agiosdimitrios.awmn

Ενημερωθήκαν σχετικά και οι σελίδες : 
http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=24932&page=1
http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=24932&page=1
http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=10636
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=10636

*Forum & Κατασκευές :*
Internet : https://www.facebook.com/groups/5747439614/photos
Internet : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...0444615&type=1
Internet : http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=29304&page=1 (ιστος)
Wireless : http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=29304&page=1 (ιστος)
Internet : http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=29305&page=1 (router)
Wireless : http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=29305&page=1 (router)
Internet : http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=29313&page=1 (feeder)
Wireless : http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=29313&page=1 (feeder)
Internet : http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=32457&page=1 (FM ραδιοερασιτέχνες, flashback) 
Wireless : http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=32457&page=1 (FM ραδιοερασιτέχνες, flashback)

----------


## romias

Συγχαρητήρια για την προσπάθεια

----------


## senius

Εδω κι ενα μήνα, νέο bb link σε Ν με :
*akakios1 (#18245)*
SSID: awmn-10636-18245
IEEE 802.11n
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=18245
Δήμος Πετρούπολης -- 7km --
signal -61-63 db, link 150.0 Mbps-HT.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 06/05/2013

Επίσης ενημερώθηκαν και αναβαθμίστηκαν οι υπηρεσίες στους Server [Athens Center] & Server [Agios Dimitrios]

----------


## senius

Αντικαταστάθηκα τα BGP routing filter με νέα :




> /routing filter
> add action=discard bgp-as-path=.*172193.* chain=awmn-bgp-in disabled=no \
> invert-match=no set-bgp-prepend-path=""
> add action=discard bgp-as-path=.*172193.* chain=awmn-bgp-out disabled=no \
> invert-match=no set-bgp-prepend-path=""
> add action=accept chain=awmn-bgp-in disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=\
> 10.0.0.0/15 prefix-length=32 set-bgp-prepend-path=""
> add action=accept chain=awmn-bgp-out disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=\
> 10.0.0.0/15 prefix-length=32 set-bgp-prepend-path=""
> ...

----------


## ipduh

*νομίζω:* 

οτι για να σου δουλέψουν τα δυο πρώτα ( να πας Πάτρα αντί για Confine εκτός Ελλάδος ) πρέπει να τα βάλουν και 
σχεδόν όλοι οι άλλοι ή 
τουλάχιστον όλοι οι κόμβοι ανάμεσα σε εσένα και τον Δημόκριτο 
και όλοι οι κόμβοι ανάμεσα σε εσένα και αυτούς που κάνουν aggregate τις διαδρομές της Πάτρας

επίσης έτσι χάνεις ολα τα εκτός Ελλάδος δίκτυα του confine, ακόμη και αυτά που δεν κάνουν overlap
και μέχρι να επιτευχθεί μια κρίσιμη τιμή ίσως δεν σου δουλεύει ούτε αυτό που θες ούτε αυτό που δεν θες




όλα αυτά στην *θεωρία*, χεχε , 
στην *πράξη* πες μας τί έγινε 
όταν ξεκινάς να πας Πάτρα που φτάνεις;

----------


## senius

> όλα αυτά στην *θεωρία*, χεχε , 
> στην *πράξη* πες μας τί έγινε 
> όταν ξεκινάς να πας Πάτρα που φτάνεις;


Ανοιγοκλεινοντας ολα τα λινκ μου, επισης και με τα παλια και με τα καινούργια BGP routing filter, το αποτέλεσμα προς την Πάτρα εχει την ιδια κατάληξη :



> * rb0.7bpm.awmn [10.19.180.130]
> * ubi1.ac-dem-iit.awmn [10.19.180.242]
> * gw-7bpm.dem-iit.awmn [10.19.180.241]
> * 10.255.9.4 
> * Δεν είναι δυνατή η πρόσβαση στον κεντρικό υπολογισ προορισμού.
> 
> * Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.


 ::   ::

----------


## ipduh

> Ανοιγοκλεινοντας ολα τα λινκ μου, επισης και με τα παλια και με τα καινούργια BGP routing filter, το αποτέλεσμα προς την Πάτρα εχει την ιδια κατάληξη :


τζίφος, 

πρέπει να λύσουμε το πρόβλημα αριθμοδότησης ( address space και AS numbers )
με τις υπόλοιπες κοινότητες στην Ελλάδα

για την Πάτρα στα σίγουρα έχουν και αυτοί δίκιο που δεν θέλουν να αλλάξουν διευθύνσεις
και θα πρέπει να βρούμε λύση -- είναι αμαρτία να φτάνουν οι ζεύξεις και να μας τα χαλάν οι αριθμοί και η δρομολόγηση --

για αυτόνομα συστήματα όμως ίσως πρέπει να αλλάξουμε όλοι 
αυτό που πρότεινε ο sv1bds ( το AS να παράγεται απο το 2ο και το 3ο Byte του πρώτου /24 του κόμβου )
ή μια λίγο πιο σύνθετη λύση που βασίζεται σε αυτό υλοποιείται σχετικά εύκολα στο WiND

----------


## trendy

Τη διευθυνσιοδότηση νόμιζα ότι την είχαμε λύσει από παλιότερα. Για τα AS είναι πιο απλό και δεν πειράζει αν έχουμε overlap, αρκεί τα άκρα να παίζουν με private as αριθμούς και να στέλνουν το aggregate.

----------


## ipduh

> Τη διευθυνσιοδότηση νόμιζα ότι την είχαμε λύσει από παλιότερα. Για τα AS είναι πιο απλό και δεν πειράζει αν έχουμε overlap, αρκεί τα άκρα να παίζουν με private as αριθμούς και να στέλνουν το aggregate.


https://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?...525#post554525

----------


## senius

Στον κόμβο senius (#10636) αντικαταστάθηκαν άλλες 3 minipci κάρτες, με A/B/G/Ν.
Αναβαθμίστηκαν ακόμα άλλα 2 bb link σε N με το άριστο μέγιστο αποτέλεσμα. Ψήνω και τους άλλους απέναντι bb link που ακόμα έμειναν σε Α, να αναβαθμιστούν και αυτοί σε Ν...
Η OS version του κόμβου, τρέχει στην σταθερή v5.26.
Επίσης τα BGP routing filter προσαρμόστηκαν στα :



> /routing filter
> add action=accept chain=awmn-bgp-in disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=\
> 10.0.0.0/15 prefix-length=32
> add action=accept chain=awmn-bgp-out disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=\
> 10.0.0.0/15 prefix-length=32
> add action=discard bgp-as-path-length=20-600 chain=awmn-bgp-in disabled=no \
> invert-match=no prefix=10.0.0.0/8 prefix-length=9-24
> add action=discard bgp-as-path-length=20-600 chain=awmn-bgp-out disabled=no \
> invert-match=no prefix=10.0.0.0/8 prefix-length=9-24
> ...


Οι ζώνες DNS του κόμβου senius (#10636) που έχουν δηλωθεί στο WIND, ενεργούν 24/7 forward, παράλληλα από 4 βασικούς σταθερούς 24/7 b.b. κόμβους κορμού.
Κάποιες νέες ζώνες DNS forward :
http://radioathens.awmn:8000
http://athensradio.awmn:8050
http://oldiesradio.awmn:8100
http://www.athenscenter.awmn
http://www.athenscenter.awmn:8080/sensorlist.htm
http://www.grapher.awmn:8080/sensorlist.htm
http://www.athenscenter.awmn/trace
Και υπηρεσία inet radio :
http://www.shoutcast.com/Internet-Radio/senius

----------


## senius

Σήμερα στον κόμβο senius (#10636) έγιναν προληπτικές εργασίες συντήρησης.
Αντικατάσταση του motherboard Asus P4P800 E Deluxe, σε Intel Desktop Board D865PERL . 
Αντικατάσταση τροφοδοτικού 500 watt.
Αντικατάσταση στα 2 fan 12v, σε fan με ρουλεμάν.
Αντικατάσταση στα φίλτρα αέρα.
Αλλαγή της πάστας του επεξεργαστή cpu.
Τοποθέτηση νέου εξοπλισμού (Πιάτo Gibertini 80 cm, Feeder nvak 5 giga, Wistron DNMA-92, Καλώδιο LMR-400. ) για νέο if σε Ν.
Μετά από όλες τις αλλαγές, ο κόμβος απο 118 VA κατανάλωσης, τώρα κατέβηκε σε 102 VA.
Ενημερώθηκε το αρχικό post.

----------


## senius

Πέραν του εξοπλισμού σε Ν που τοποθετήθηκε και έγιναν και τα τελικά κεντραρίσματα προς το νέο BB Link με GFan28 (#18999) , έγινε τοποθέτηση και νέου εξοπλισμού, για νέο BB Link σε *Ν*, με τον κόμβο johnchris (#20947) .
Έγιναν οι απαραίτητες αναβαθμίσεις και εργασίες στους ιστούς του κόμβου senius (#10636), ώστε να φιλοξενηθούν και τα υπόλοιπα πιάτα. Η ηλεκτροκολληση argon, τα έδωσε όλα.!!!

----------


## senius

> Η ηλεκτροκολληση argon, τα έδωσε όλα.!!!


 !!!

----------


## senius

Νέο bb link με :
*mickof (#17405)*
SSID: awmn-10636-17405
IEEE 802.11*n*
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=17405
Δήμος Νικαίας -- 5,381km --
signal -63-64 db, link 150.0 Mbps-HT.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 15/12/2013
Εξοπλισμός : Πιάτo αλουμινίου Gibertini 80 cm, Feeder nvak 5 giga, Wistron DNMA-92 miniPCI Atheros a/b/g/n, Καλώδιο LMR-400
*ips :*
gw-mickof.senius.awmn : 10.2.173.101
gw-senius.mickof.awmn : 10.2.173.102

Υπάρχουν άλλα 2 if σε Ν, στραμμένα πρός ipduh (#20305) και anman ( #5078 ) , σε αναμονή από τους απέναντι.

----------


## Convict

Nice...

----------


## senius

Ενεργοποιήθηκε πάλι τι λινκ με :
*anman ( #5078 )*
SSID: awmn-10636-5078
IEEE 802.11*n*
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=5078
Δήμος Αιγάλεω -- 5,096km -
signal -62-63 db, link 150.0 Mbps-HT.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 30/11/2013
Εξοπλισμός : Πιάτo αλουμινίου Gibertini 60 cm, Feeder nvak 5 giga, Mikrotik RouterBOARD R52nM miniPCI, Καλώδιο LMR-400
*ips :*
gw-anman.senius.awmn : 10.2.173.145
gw-senius.anman.awmn : 10.2.173.146

Σε αναμονή και οι δοκιμές με το bb link με ipduh (#20305) και ο κύκλος του κόμβου ολοκληρώνεται.
Είναι ήδη κονεκτ με -61. Για να δούμε ....

----------


## senius

Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους.
Ετοιμο και το τελευταίο bb link του κόμβου senius (#10636) :

*ipduh (#20305)*
SSID: awmn-10636-20305
IEEE 802.11*n*
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=20305
Δήμος Βύρωνος -- 5,855km --
signal -61-63 db, link 150.0 Mbps-HT.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 30/11/2013
Εξοπλισμός : Πιάτo αλουμινίου Gibertini 60 cm, Feeder nvak 5 giga, Mikrotik RouterBOARD R52nM miniPCI, Καλώδιο LMR-400
*ips :*
gw-ipduh.senius.awmn : 10.2.173.141
gw-senius.ipduh.awmn : 10.2.173.142

Ευχαριστώ τον Γιώργο ipduh, για την υπομονή του.

----------


## anka

Καλορίζικο παιδιά !!!!  ::

----------


## mickof

Εντάξει μετά από αυτά τι άλλο ... Μπράβο Κώστα Καλορίζικο.

----------


## Space

Να ενημερωσω οτι συνδεθηκα πανω σου χτες το βραδυ.
Νεος πελατης #21103
Καλως σας βρηκα!!

----------


## anka

Welcome !!!  ::

----------


## senius

Στο bb link με *sv1hfq (#2581)* έγινε αναβάθμιση σε* N*. 
Ευχαριστώ τον Θάνο.
Άντε να δούμε που θα φτάσουμε .....  :: 
Ενημερώθηκε το αρχικό ποστ και η σελίδα στο WIND.

----------


## Convict

Ετοιμάστε ψύχτρες για τα feeder  ::  

Nice...!!!

----------


## anka

καλορίζικα Κωστή !!!  ::

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα και καλό μήνα .
Εδώ και 1 μήνα, δεν δουλεύουν τα dns name servers του κόμβου, καθώς και αρκετές υπηρεσίες που τρέχουν βάση των dns name server ...
Επειδή είμαι σχολαστικός , από μεριάς του κόμβου senius όλες οι ρυθμίσεις είναι οκ.
Θα μπορούσαν οι διαχειριστές του wind να το δούνε πάλι?
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Cha0s

> Καλησπέρα και καλό μήνα .
> Εδώ και 1 μήνα, δεν δουλεύουν τα dns name servers του κόμβου, καθώς και αρκετές υπηρεσίες που τρέχουν βάση των dns name server ...
> Επειδή είμαι σχολαστικός , από μεριάς του κόμβου senius όλες οι ρυθμίσεις είναι οκ.
> Θα μπορούσαν οι διαχειριστές του wind να το δούνε πάλι?
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


Το πρόβλημα είναι στον DNS Server σου.




> [email protected]:~# dig senius.awmn @10.2.173.1
> 
> ; <<>> DiG 9.8.1-P1 <<>> senius.awmn @10.2.173.1
> ;; global options: +cmd
> ;; Got answer:
> ;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: SERVFAIL, id: 63083
> ;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0
> 
> ;; QUESTION SECTION:
> ...


Ο DNS Server σου (και ΟΧΙ το WiND) απαντάει SERVFAIL.

----------


## senius

> Το πρόβλημα είναι στον DNS Server σου.
> 
> 
> 
> Ο DNS Server σου (και ΟΧΙ το WiND) απαντάει SERVFAIL.


Ενώ δεν έχω κάνει κάτι νεότερο σε ρυθμίσεις dns name servers, μάλιστα γύρισα σε μπακαπ προηγούμενης ημερομηνίας , ακόμα και σε downgrade του μικροτικ, Τα dns name servers δεν ανακοινώνονται 20 μέρες τώρα, τα ίδια ...
Να υπενθυμίσω ότι σε 120 κόμβους, με 250 μπρίκια, έχω ρυθμίσει αντίστοιχα και τα παρακολουθώ όλα καθημερινά. Αυτονών ανακοινώνονται κανονικά...

----------


## Cha0s

> Ενω δεν έχω κανει κάτι, μαλιστα γυρισα σε μπακαπ προηγουμενης ημερομηνιας , ακομα και σε νταουνγκρειντ του μικροτικ, τα dns name servers δεν έπαιζαν, 20 μέρες τώρα τα ίδια ...


Ναι, σε κάθε περίπτωση το πρόβλημα είναι στην μεριά σου, όχι στο WiND.

Κακώς χρησιμοποιείς τον DNS του Mikrotik. Πέρα του ότι είναι μάπα, το γεγονός ότι είναι πάνω στον router δημιουργεί προβλήματα πχ σε περίπτωση ασυμμετρίας στις διαδρομές.


Δώσε μου access αν θες να το τσεκάρω.

Πάντως resolve άλλα domains κάνει οπότε τουλάχιστον το forwarding δουλεύει.

----------


## senius

done.
Βρήκες κανένα κουλό μέσα Βαγγέλη?

----------


## senius

Κάτι δεν πάει καλά στα dns του wnd ?
Θα μπορούσαν οι αρμόδιοι να το δούνε? 
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## senius

Αφήστε το. Λυθηκε το πρόβλημα με αλλο τρόπο.
Στήθηκε τοπικό σύστημα DNS στους 2 σερβερ μας.
Ευχαριστούμε και συγνώμη για την ταλαιπωρία.

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.

Λάθος τοπικ
delete

----------


## Cha0s

> και οι κλασικοί σε [ .awmn ]
> 3.Slave DNS Server: 10.0.0.1
> 4.Slave DNS Server: 10.19.143.12


Αυτά δεν χρειάζονται. Βγάλτα. Περισσότερα προβλήματα θα δημιουργήσουν παρά θα λύσουν.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Αυτά δεν χρειάζονται. Βγάλτα. Περισσότερα προβλήματα θα δημιουργήσουν παρά θα λύσουν.


Καλησπέρα! τι εννοείς? και εγώ τους ίδιους χρησιμοποιώ στα δικά μου RB's και δεν έχω δει προβλήματα.

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.

Στον κόμβο senius (#10636) , στον ρούτερ έγινε αντικατάσταση RAM σε Kingston 1.0 GB ddr pc3200 400mhz, τοποθέτηση R52nM, πιάτο Gibertini 80cm, feeder nvak και δημιουργήθηκε νέο bb link με :

*RadioWiFi (#15055)*
SSID: awmn-10636-15055
IEEE 802.11n
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=15055
Δήμος Πετρούπολης -- 7,472km --
signal -61-62 db, link 150.0 Mbps-HT.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 2/11/2014
Εξοπλισμός : Πιάτo Gibertini 80 cm, Feeder nvak 5 giga, Mikrotik RouterBOARD R52nM miniPCI, Καλώδιο LMR-400.
ips :
gw-radiowifi.senius.awmn : 10.2.173.149
gw-senius.radiowifi.awmn : 10.2.173.150

Συνδέθηκε και νέος πελάτης client :

*FILPOL (#21436)*
Δήμος Αθηναίων -- 0,657km --
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=21436
Δημιουργία : 25/09/2014

Ενημερώθηκαν τα dns names servers, το wind, η αρχική σελίδα καθώς και ο Athens Center Server . 

Ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## senius

Ξεκαλουπώματα ... !
AWMN senius #10636 traffic :


AWMN senius #10636 traffic_1.jpg AWMN senius #10636 traffic_2.jpg AWMN senius #10636 traffic_3.jpg AWMN senius #10636 traffic_4.jpg AWMN senius #10636 traffic_5.jpg AWMN senius #10636 traffic_6.jpg AWMN senius #10636 traffic_7.jpg AWMN senius #10636 traffic_8.jpg AWMN senius #10636 traffic_9.jpg AWMN senius #10636 traffic_10.jpg AWMN senius #10636 traffic_11.jpg AWMN senius #10636 traffic_12.jpg

Η αφοσίωση, η πραγματική θέληση, ο προσωπικός μας χρόνος και το συνεχόμενο ενδιαφέροντα προς το AWMN δίκτυο (πέραν των καθημερινών οικογενειακών και επαγγελματικών υποχρεώσεων και προβλημάτων μας), φέρουν θετικά αποτελέσματα. ! 
Αρκεί να αγαπάμε, σε αυτό που έχουμε συνεχή στόχο να κάνουμε..
Αλλιώς, ας μην ξεκινήσουμε να το κάνουμε...

Ευχαριστώ όλους τους φίλους του AWMN, οπού με την συνεργασία τους , σήμερα προσωπικά απολαμβάνω αυτό το συνολικό αποτέλεσμα ... !!
Συνεχίζουμε όλοι μαζί .. !

----------


## Cha0s

Ερώτηση:

Τα CCQ σου είναι τόσο χάλια για να μας ψαρώσεις να δεις ποιος θα το καταλάβει;

Κυριακάτικο quiz δηλαδή;  :: 

Τι κερδίζω;;;  ::

----------


## senius

> Ερώτηση:
> 
> Τα CCQ σου είναι τόσο χάλια για να μας ψαρώσεις να δεις ποιος θα το καταλάβει;
> 
> Κυριακάτικο quiz δηλαδή; 
> 
> Τι κερδίζω;;;


Απάντηση : Φάτε μάτια ψάρια.!

Μόλις κέρδισες 200 γραμμάρια ψάρι ΚΟΚΟΒΙΟ.!!
Μπορείς να το αποδείξεις ?
Περιμένω...

----------


## senius

Ο Κόμβος Σύλλογος Ελλήνων Αρχαιολόγων (#21731) από την Παρασκευή 8-5-2015 είναι on line στο AWMN, σε Ν διασύνδεση με άριστα αποτελέσματα, μεσω του κόμβου senius (#10636), για όσο χρειαστεί !
tnx NetTraptor !

Graphs :
Wireless : http://www.grapher.awmn:8080/sensor....eout=60&id=617
Wireless : http://www.athenscenter.awmn:8080/se...eout=60&id=786
Internet :http://awmn.ozo.com/cgi-bin/nph-prox...52321731=2529/




> C:\Users\senius>tracert 10.2.136.1
> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.2.136.1 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
> 2 1 ms <1 ms 1 ms 10.2.136.1
> Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.


15 bb link ... και πάμε (12 σε N) ... ο ΣΚΥΛΟΣ το ταρατσοπισι...
http://www.athenscenter.awmn:8080/se...t=60&listid=15
http://www.grapher.awmn:8080/sensorl...t=60&listid=17

Βλακώδης ερώτηση :
15 bb link , τα 12 σε Πρωτοκολο Ν, τα αλλα 3 σε Α και nstreme & 1 AP.

Ταρατσοπισι με γνήσιο λογισμικό v 6.7, p4 στα 2.66/ 1 giga ram, μου καταναλώνει *113 VA* (περίπου 73 watt (watt x 0.65= VA))

edit :
όλα τα λινκ έχουν 100 ccq, και κλειδωμένα στα ανώτερα αποτελέσματα.

Πόσα rb θα ήθελα και πόση κατανάλωση σε VA θα είχα με rb, με όλα τα άνω πρωτόκολλα, σε σύνολο?
Επίσης, η ισχύ και η απόδοση συνολικά θα ήταν ίδια, όπως αυτή που την έχω μαζεμένη και που την επεξεργάζομαι μέσω 1000αρας διπλής INTEL ethernet, και μέσω καλωδίωσης cat7?

H ether μέχρι τώρα μου έχει φέρει κίνηση ... 312 Mbps, σε σύνολο από όλα τα λινκ μου. Βέβαια η cpu εκείνη την ώρα έδειχνε 99 %
Το έχει δει άλλος αυτό το αποτέλεσμα?
Επίσης αν κάποιος είχε 3xRB435 η 5xRB433 ah στο ιδιο κόμβο (και χωρίς να μπουκώνουν μεταξύ τους) , θα μπορούσε να έχει τα άνω αποτελέσματα ?¨...

Η εγώ τα βλέπω ΚΙΝΕΖΙΚΑ?

οεο?

----------


## chrismarine

χωρίς παρεξήγηση αλλά πιστεύω πως όντως τα βλέπεις κινέζικα , δλδ πέραν της κατανάλωσης ενέργειας, θέλεις να μας πεις πως έχεις 15 wireless interface σε 1 κουτί και δεν αλληλεπιδράει κανένα μεταξύ τους ??!! κανε ένα κόπο να ρίξεις μια ματιά στον γουγλη να δεις για φαινόμενα interference μεταξύ wifi καρτών ακόμη και τροφοδοτικών switching 
καθαρά επειδή έτυχε να ασχοληθώ ,δεν θέλω να το παίξω έξυπνος ,έχω αντιμετωπίσει προβλήματα παρεμβολών (λεγε με turbo mode) μεταξύ καρτών και όχι μόνο !
πχ link με ccq 100% tx power 0-3 και signal -58 both sides σε bandwith test να μην ξεπερνάει τα 3mbit πέφτοντας παράλληλα το ccq 
προσωπική μου άποψη για να υπάρχει το περισσότερο δυνατό αποτέλεσμα efficiency οι κόμβοι μας θα πρέπει να έχουν το πολύ 5-6 διασυνδέσεις ,δίνοντας την δυνατότητα σε άλλους κόμβους να πράξουν το ίδιο και όχι να εξαρτώνται από 1 υπερκομβο επειδή έχει πολλές διασυνδέσεις .

----------


## Cha0s

> Βλακώδης ερώτηση :
> 15 bb link , τα 12 σε Πρωτοκολο Ν, τα αλλα 3 σε Α και nstreme & 1 AP.
> 
> Ταρατσοπισι με γνήσιο λογισμικό v 6.7, p4 στα 2.66/ 1 giga ram, μου καταναλώνει *113 VA* (περίπου 73 watt (watt x 0.65= VA))
> 
> Πόσα rb θα ήθελα και πόση κατανάλωση σε VA θα είχα με rb, με όλα τα άνω πρωτόκολλα, σε σύνολο?
> Επίσης, η ισχύ και η απόδοση συνολικά θα ήταν ίδια, όπως αυτή που την έχω μαζεμένη και που την επεξεργάζομαι μέσω 1000αρας διπλής INTEL ethernet, και μέσω καλωδίωσης cat7?


Με 3 RB στην ταράτσα και 5BB (τα 3 σε N τα 2 σε A) καίω ~14-15W. Με ή χωρίς κίνηση δεν αλλάζει η κατανάλωση λόγω Nstreme.
http://prntscr.com/74691n

Κάνε τα μαθηματικά όπως σε βολεύουν και θα δεις ότι βγαίνει λιγότερη η κατανάλωση για 15BB με RBs.
Συν ότι δεν χρειάζεται να πέφτει όλος ο κόμβος κάθε φορά που θες να αλλάξεις μία κάρτα or smth.

Από πλευράς απόδοσης των Links η διαφορά είναι κάτι παραπάνω από αισθητή. Όταν έχεις 15 κάρτες στο ίδιο κουτί η μία πηδάει την άλλη.
Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να παίζουν 15BBs ταυτόχρονα με full up/down traffic και να μην επηρεάζει κάποιο κάποιο άλλο. 
Είχα και εγώ κάποτε 13links και τα έχω περάσει αυτά, δεν τα βγάζω από το μυαλό μου.
Έχοντας ξεχωριστά RB για κάθε link (ή για κάθε 2-3links) γλυτώνεις τρελές παρεμβολές μεταξύ των καρτών. Δεν είναι υπόθεση αυτό. Είναι fact και μπορούν να στο επιβεβαιώσουν όσοι κόμβοι ξήλωσαν τα PC και γύρισαν σε πολλαπλά RBs.

Για την ταχύτητας απλά δεν τίθεται θέμα αν στήσεις σωστά την τοπολογία σου. Πως πιστεύεις παίζουν όλοι οι ISPs και Carriers στο internet; Φαντάζεσαι πως όλη η Forthnet πχ τρέχει πάνω σε ένα Router; Network Engineering 101.
Εχω τερματίσει όλα τα links ταυτόχρονα χωρίς να ιδρώνει τίποτα (>350Mbit από ταράτσα προς το LAN μου σε δοκιμές).

Αν πιάνεις μόνο 312Mbit με 15BB κάτι δεν παίζει σωστά.

----------


## NetTraptor

Τα τροφοδοτικά από PC έχουν Power factor πάνω από 0,90 (PF) οπότε WATT= VA * PF. Μόνο το CPU σου καίει 66watt 
Κατά τα άλλα παρεμβολές θα έχεις σίγουρα αν είναι όλα σε ένα κουτί. Οι παρεμβολές ξεκινάνε από τις 3 κάρτες μην σου πω και από τις 2. Δεν έχουν καμιά σοβαρή ποιότητα οι κάρτες των 20-30 euro πόσο μάλλον αν τις έχεις πακτωμένες την μια πάνω στην άλλη. 
Ένας καλός τρόπος να το διαπιστώσεις είναι να κάνεις pass through traffic από τον κόμβο σου από περισσότερα των 4αρων λινκ. Δηλαδή θα μπεις στον γείτονα και θα κάνεις traffic μέσα από σένα σε ένα άλλο γείτονα λινκ σου. Το ίδιο θα κάνεις και για ένα δεύτερο ζευγάρι λινκ και ένα τρίτο και ένα τέταρτο. Το σημαντικό είναι ότι όλα αυτά θα τα κάνεις ταυτόχρονα. 
Αν δεν δεις πρόβλημα τότε θα τα κλείσουμε όλοι και εγώ και ο chris και ο vag.  :: 
Μετά ερχόμαστε στο θέμα του performance. O P4 2,6 δεν θα σηκώσει ποτέ 15 λινκ πόσο μάλλον το PCI bus που έχει όριο το 1Gbit/s η 133Mbyte/s. Με 3 Λινκ σε a και τα υπόλοιπα σε n σχεδιαστικά είσαι off. Έχεις γεμίσει το bus. Το PCI bus δεν είναι εκεί μόνο για τις ασύρματες κάρτες.
To PC είναι ωραία πατέντα και εύκολο στην διαχείριση μιας και όλα είναι στην ίδια κονσόλα, δεν έχεις OSPF κτλ, δεν έχεις διάφορα κουτιά αλλά τα 15 λινκ είναι από μονά τους υπερβολή. Αν τα κάνεις σίγουρα κάτι θα κερδίσεις να τα έχεις διάσπαρτα σε άλλα κουτιά. Κάποτε οι embedded συσκευές ήταν της πλάκας και δεν σήκωναν ούτε 50Mbit. Τώρα πια τα πράγματα έχουν αλλάξει και για μένα ιδανικό θα ήταν να έχουμε μια μικρή συσκευή πίσω από κάθε πιάτο και όλα πάνω σε ένα switch ή ένα router. Βγαίνει ακριβότερα αλλά είναι σίγουρα καλύτερα.

----------


## nvak

> Τώρα πια τα πράγματα έχουν αλλάξει και για μένα ιδανικό θα ήταν να έχουμε μια μικρή συσκευή πίσω από κάθε πιάτο και όλα πάνω σε ένα switch ή ένα router. Βγαίνει ακριβότερα αλλά είναι σίγουρα καλύτερα.


Αν υπολογίσεις τα RF καλώδια και την φασαρία που γλυτώνεις, το "ακριβότερα" είναι πολύ σχετικό.

----------


## NetTraptor

Άσε έχει ανεβεί το δολάριο στα ουράνια ....

----------


## nikolas_350

Εμένα επειδή δεν μου αρέσει να κάνω σχόλια για αυτά που άλλοι κάνουν θα μιλήσω μόνο για την πρακτική της συγκέντρωσης πολλών link σε ένα κόμβο.

Έχω 3 bb με θεωρητική ν ταχύτητα, αλλά επειδή είμαι δίπλα σε μεγάλο κόμβο που μου στέλνει 700+ routes, τα άλλα δυο είναι πρακτικά άχρηστα, άσχετα από το σε πια γεωγραφική θέση θέλω να φτάσω.

----------


## Convict

> Απάντηση : Φάτε μάτια ψάρια.!
> 
> Μόλις κέρδισες 200 γραμμάρια ψάρι ΚΟΚΟΒΙΟ.!!
> Μπορείς να το αποδείξεις ?
> Περιμένω...


Εδώ έχεις άδικο Κώστα. Μπορεί να το διακρίνει κάποιος από τις φωτογραφίες που έχεις ανεβάσει.




> Τα τροφοδοτικά από PC έχουν Power factor πάνω από 0,90 (PF) οπότε WATT= VA * PF. Μόνο το CPU σου καίει 66watt 
> Κατά τα άλλα παρεμβολές θα έχεις σίγουρα αν είναι όλα σε ένα κουτί. Οι παρεμβολές ξεκινάνε από τις 3 κάρτες μην σου πω και από τις 2. Δεν έχουν καμιά σοβαρή ποιότητα οι κάρτες των 20-30 euro πόσο μάλλον αν τις έχει κανείς πακτωμένες την μια πάνω στην άλλη. 
> Ένας καλός τρόπος να το διαπιστώσεις είναι να κάνεις pass through traffic από τον κόμβο σου από περισσότερα των 4αρων λινκ. Δηλαδή θα μπεις στον γείτονα και θα κάνεις traffic μέσα από σένα σε έναν άλλο γείτονα λινκ σου. Το ίδιο θα κάνεις και για ένα δεύτερο ζευγάρι λινκ και ένα τρίτο και ένα τέταρτο. Το σημαντικό είναι ότι όλα αυτά θα τα κάνεις ταυτόχρονα. 
> Αν δεν δεις πρόβλημα τότε θα τα κλείσουμε όλοι και εγώ και ο chris και ο vag. 
> Μετά ερχόμαστε στο θέμα του performance. O P4 2,6 δεν θα σηκώσει ποτέ 15 λινκ πόσο μάλλον το PCI bus που έχει όριο το 1Gbit/s η 133Mbyte/s. Με 3 Λινκ σε a και τα υπόλοιπα σε n σχεδιαστικά είσαι off. Έχεις γεμίσει το bus. Το PCI bus δεν είναι εκεί μόνο για τις ασύρματες κάρτες.
> To PC είναι ωραία πατέντα και εύκολο στην διαχείριση μιας και όλα είναι στην ίδια κονσόλα, δεν έχεις OSPF κτλ, δεν έχεις διάφορα κουτιά αλλά τα 15 λινκ είναι από μονά τους υπερβολή. Αν τα κάνεις σίγουρα κάτι θα κερδίσεις να τα έχεις διάσπαρτα σε άλλα κουτιά. Κάποτε οι embedded συσκευές ήταν της πλάκας και δεν σήκωναν ούτε 50Mbit. Τώρα πια τα πράγματα έχουν αλλάξει και για μένα ιδανικό θα ήταν να έχουμε μια μικρή συσκευή πίσω από κάθε πιάτο και όλα πάνω σε ένα switch ή ένα router. Βγαίνει ακριβότερα αλλά είναι σίγουρα καλύτερα.


Εδώ θα συμφωνήσω. Επίσης μπορώ να προσθέσω τα προβλήματα με τα IRQs και τα βάλε βγάλε 4απλούς για να μπορέσει τελικά να δει όλες τις κάρτες.Ανέβασε οθόνες βάλε keyboard....Με έπιασε πονοκέφαλος μόνο που τα σκέφτομαι




> Εμένα επειδή δεν μου αρέσει να κάνω σχόλια για αυτά που άλλοι κάνουν θα μιλήσω μόνο για την πρακτική της συγκέντρωσης πολλών link σε ένα κόμβο.
> 
> Έχω 3 bb με θεωρητική ν ταχύτητα, αλλά επειδή είμαι δίπλα σε μεγάλο κόμβο που μου στέλνει 700+ routes, τα άλλα δυο είναι πρακτικά άχρηστα, άσχετα από το σε πια γεωγραφική θέση θέλω να φτάσω.


Μεγάλη κουβέντα...κανονικά όλοι θα έπρεπε να έχουν μερίδιο από την πίτα.Αλλά άλλος δεν μπορεί άλλος δεν ασχολείται τόσο.Το ένα φέρνει το άλλο.Βέβαια αυτός που αναλαμβάνει να έχει τόσα λινκ στην ταράτσα του πρέπει να φροντίζει να τρέχουν και όλα απροβλημάτιστα.

Επίσης αυτό το mix με τα Α/Ν λινκς έχει δημιουργήσει ένα bottleneck στις διαδρομές...Κάτσε να δεις τώρα που θα μπει και το 802.11ac στο παιχνίδι...

----------


## senius

Ευχαριστώ παίδες, για όλα.
Έχετε απόλυτο δίκιο.
Θα κοιταξω να μοιρασω λινκ rb και ιστους. Αν και είμαι εντάξει σε όλα, όπως είμαι ..... με 100% CCQ, σε όλα τα λινκ του κόμβου senius.

Εχετε ομως υποψην σας φιλοι μου καλοί ....
Οτι με ολα αυτα που λέτε, οπού σας βλέπω on line από την διαχείρηση των rb σας (απο την απέναντι πλευρά των κόμβων οπού έχετε bb link) εδω και πάρα πολύ καιρό, απο chaos κόμβους έως σουλουμουντρουκουλου κόμβους , παρολο που χρησιμοποιείτε rb xxx με 3 η 5 κάρτες, σε Α και Ν πρωτόκολλα.... δεν εχουν τα αναμενόμενα αποτελέσματα σχετικά με αυτα που οι ίδιοι αναφέρετε παραπάνω, σχετικά με τις χιλιομετρικές σας αποστάσεις, καθώς και από την οπτική σας επαφή. Μαλιστα ειναι τόσο δραατικα απο tx , ccq, από όλες τις απόψεις. Δεν θα το σχολιάσω καν, και δεν με ενδιαφέρει.

Επίσης όλα τα ανω τα λέτε για να πιστέψω εγώ ο ίδιος? Τα λέτε για να το πιστέψετε οι ίδιοι? Η τα λέτε για να φαίνεστε ότι ξέρετε από εμπειρίες? 

Πάντως θα πράξω ότι είπατε ..
Να 'στε καλά, όπως και να έχει.
Ευχαριστω.
.

----------


## Cha0s

> Οτι με ολα αυτα που λέτε, οπού σας βλέπω on line από την διαχείρηση των rb σας (απο την απέναντι πλευρά των κόμβων οπού έχετε bb link) εδω και πάρα πολύ καιρό, απο chaos κόμβους έως σουλουμουντρουκουλου κόμβους , παρολο που χρησιμοποιείτε rb xxx με 3 η 5 κάρτες, σε Α και Ν πρωτόκολλα.... δεν εχουν τα αναμενόμενα αποτελέσματα σχετικά με αυτα που οι ίδιοι αναφέρετε παραπάνω


Πάλι άρχισες τα ψέματα;

Δεν έχεις πρόσβαση σε κανένα RB από κανένα link μου. Είτε από την μεριά μου είτε από την απέναντι.

----------


## Cha0s

Μάλλον, έχεις μόνο στου ANKA. Και από ένα link που δεν είναι καν στην κυκλοφορία πετάς εξυπνάδες για να δημιουργήσεις εντυπώσεις.

----------


## senius

οκ, ότι πεις. Καλό βράδυ.!!!

----------


## romias

> οκ, ότι πεις. Καλό βράδυ.!!!


Εγώ πάντως την έχω μεγαλύτερη, την κεραία και είμαι και πιο ψηλός και πιο όμορφος.
Άντε καληνύχτα

----------


## Cha0s

> όπως είμαι ..... με 100% CCQ, σε όλα τα λινκ του κόμβου senius.


Ψenius ο ψεύτης! Τα CCQ χτυπάνε κόκκινο (στην φαντασία σου φυσικά)

AWMN senius #10636 traffic_3.jpg AWMN senius #10636 traffic_4.jpg AWMN senius #10636 traffic_5.jpg

Τράβα στήσε κανένα ιστό και δούλεψε καμιά ηλεκτροκόλληση γιατί όπως σου έχουμε πει πολλάκις, δεν το κατέχεις το άθλημα του Wifi και του routing.

Για πόσο ακόμα θα γίνεσαι ρόμπα με τα ψέματα και τις παπάτζες σου;


ΥΓ: Να περιμένω απειλές τώρα που στα έχωσα; Θα μας θυμίσεις πόσους routers του δικτύου έχεις κάνει take over... εεχμμ έχεις πρόσβαση; Ή θα πας να σβήσεις και άλλα torrents;


Ότι πεις λοιπόν. Καλή σου μέρα  ::   ::

----------


## senius

Να σε έχει ο θεός καλά.!
Και έψαχνα αυτές τις τότε φώτος.
Τις είχα χάσει.
Ενδιτ : Δεν ασχολούμαι με αθλήματα που αναφέρεις παραπάνω.
Ευχαριστώ μαν.!!!

----------


## senius

> Για πόσο ακόμα θα γίνεσαι ρόμπα με τα ψέματα και τις παπάτζες σου;
> ΥΓ: Να περιμένω απειλές τώρα που στα έχωσα; Θα μας θυμίσεις πόσους routers του δικτύου έχεις κάνει take over... εεχμμ έχεις πρόσβαση; Ή θα πας να σβήσεις και άλλα torrents;
> Ότι πεις λοιπόν. Καλή σου μέρα


Ερώτηση :
Γιατί εκδηλώνεις τόση έχθρα απέναντι μου? ΟΕΟ?
Εγώ πάντως, δεν έχω κάτι, και με κανέναν.

----------


## grigoris

> Πόσα rb θα ήθελα και πόση κατανάλωση σε VA θα είχα με rb, με όλα τα άνω πρωτόκολλα, σε σύνολο?
> Επίσης, η ισχύ και η απόδοση συνολικά θα ήταν ίδια, όπως αυτή που την έχω μαζεμένη και που την επεξεργάζομαι μέσω 1000αρας διπλής INTEL ethernet, και μέσω καλωδίωσης cat7?
> 
> H ether μέχρι τώρα μου έχει φέρει κίνηση ... 312 Mbps, σε σύνολο από όλα τα λινκ μου. Βέβαια η cpu εκείνη την ώρα έδειχνε 99 %
> Το έχει δει άλλος αυτό το αποτέλεσμα?
> Επίσης αν κάποιος είχε 3xRB435 η 5xRB433 ah στο ιδιο κόμβο (και χωρίς να μπουκώνουν μεταξύ τους) , θα μπορούσε να έχει τα άνω αποτελέσματα ?¨...
> 
> Η εγώ τα βλέπω ΚΙΝΕΖΙΚΑ?
> 
> οεο?


Με 5 routerboard θα εχεις καπου 25-30 VA. Αλλα δεν αξιζει η αλλαγη τοσο για την μειωμενη καταναλωση οσο για την απομονωση των 15 interfaces.

Και ο διαμοιρασμος τους μπορει να γινει με πολλους τροπους, πχ αποσταση συχνοτητων (οχι 5500, 5540, 5580 στο ιδιο rb), διαφορετικο Tx (οχι μαζι οι XR5 σε default), μακρινα vs κοντινα (βαλτε το σουβλακι μονο του), κρισιμα λινκ (επισης στην απομονωση). Σε μεταλλικα κουτια, με 100αρα ethernet, θωρακισμενα utp σε ταρατσα ΚΑΙ κατω, τοποθετηση κεραιοσυστηματων σε διαφορετικες μεριες του δωματος (οπτικη απομονωση), θα δεις πολυ παραπανω απο 312 αν εχεις "υγιη" λινκ. 

Πολυ καλα λογια εχουν ακουστει για τη θωρακιση που δινει το κελυφος του μεταλ (μειονεκτημα εδω οτι παει πακετο με την καρτα). Τελος, απεφυγε 435. Αφενος διοτι δεν κερδιζεις τπτ αν πας σε 5 καρτες σαντουιτς και αφετερου οτι τα παιρνουν στον χερι τα περισσοτερα. Ο λογος..εχει το ιδιο onboard τροφοδοτικο με το μικροτερο μοντελο με αποτελεσμα να τα βρισκει μπαστουνια, ιδιαιτερα στην περιπτωση που δεν παιζεις με Tx=0

----------


## mikemtb

> Πολυ καλα λογια εχουν ακουστει για τη θωρακιση που δινει το κελυφος του μεταλ (μειονεκτημα εδω οτι παει πακετο με την καρτα).


Φιλε γρηγορη, ποια συσκευη ειναι αυτη που περιγραφεις? (πω, μαυρα μεσανυχτα εχω)

----------


## tsatasos

Αυτή:
http://routerboard.com/RBMetal5SHPn

Αλλά και τα NetMetal 5.

----------


## Cha0s

> Ερώτηση :
> Γιατί εκδηλώνεις τόση έχθρα απέναντι μου? ΟΕΟ?
> Εγώ πάντως, δεν έχω κάτι, και με κανέναν.


Απλά δεν χωνεύω τους παπατζήδες και τους ψεύτες that's all.

Ερώτηση:

Γιατί εκδηλώνεις τόση υπεροψία και ξερολο-σύνη σε θέματα που είναι προφανές ότι δεν κατέχεις;

Το ότι έστησες 30-50-100-200 ταράτσες δεν σημαίνει ότι ξέρεις κιόλας.
Άκου καμιά συμβουλή και σταμάτα να το παίζεις ξερόλας. 

Δεν έχει ποστάρει ούτε ένας να επιβεβαιώσει την μπούρδα σου ότι 15BB στο ίδιο κουτί παίζουν οκ.

Physics is a bitch.

----------


## grigoris

> Αυτή:
> http://routerboard.com/RBMetal5SHPn
> 
> Αλλά και τα NetMetal 5.


το απλο metal εννοουσα. Αλλα και το αλλο παρομοια προστασια πρεπει να παρεχει

----------


## mikemtb

> Αυτή:
> http://routerboard.com/RBMetal5SHPn
> 
> Αλλά και τα NetMetal 5.


@Grigoris : εληφθη, θενξ

----------


## senius

> Ταρατσοπισι με γνήσιο λογισμικό v 6.7, p4 στα 2.66/ 1 giga ram, μου καταναλώνει *113 VA* (περίπου 73 watt (watt x 0.65= VA))


Ξέχασα να ενημερώσω, ότι στην παραπάνω κατανάλωση του κόμβου senius, με συνολικά* 113 VA,* 
στην άνω κατανάλωση ενσωματωνονται 3x Switch 3Com X1000 και ενα ups APC Smart UPS 1000VA Power chute, with 2x 12v-18A yuasa battery.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους ασύρματους φίλους του AWMN και όχι μόνο.!
Αφιερώνουμε την κάτωθι photo σε όλους και όλες φίλους και φίλες του AWMN και τους αναφέρουμε ότι συνεχίζουμε να βγάζουμε δρομολογήσεις, bb λινκ και υπηρεσίες σε 24/7 ... Και μάλιστα περνάμε πάρα πολύ καλά, γιατί είμαστε σε συνεχόμενη επαφή και εργασίες :

bb link h aftonia by senius.JPG

Προσωπικά εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό έχω σταματήσει μέσα εδώ στον χώρο του forum σας, να ποστάρω οτιδήποτε, γιατί κάποιοι επί καιρού επέλεξαν και απέδειξαν με την ανάλογη συμπεριφορά τους, στο να ξεφτιλίζουν ανθρώπους, νομίζοντας οτι είναι ανώτεροι ... από εμάς..

Από μεριάς μου επέλεξα να μιλάω με όλο το AWMN δίκτυο μέσω κινητού τηλεφώνου, και είμαστε όλοι μια χαρά...
Τα συνεχόμενα νέα bb λινκ και οι δρομολογήσεις καθώς και οι υπηρεσίες τρέχουν και θα τρέχουν κανονικά για όλα τα φιλαράκια του AWMN και όχι μόνο...

Να είμαστε καλά όλοι μας, και μάλιστα ενωμένοι.
Στην διάθεση όλων, για οποιαδήποτε διευκρίνηση.

Συνεχίζουμε !!!!

----------


## Cha0s

> Προσωπικά εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό έχω σταματήσει μέσα εδώ στον χώρο του forum σας, να ποστάρω οτιδήποτε, γιατί κάποιοι επί καιρού επέλεξαν και απέδειξαν με την ανάλογη συμπεριφορά τους, στο να ξεφτιλίζουν ανθρώπους, νομίζοντας οτι είναι ανώτεροι ... από εμάς..


Σε ευχαριστούμε που σταμάτησες. Γιατί μας το χάλασες όμως; Καλά ήταν τόσο καιρό!!  ::

----------


## senius

> Σε ευχαριστούμε που σταμάτησες. Γιατί μας το χάλασες όμως; Καλά ήταν τόσο καιρό!!


!!!!

----------


## senius

Και για να μην νομίζεις Βαγγελάκη οτι είμαστε φλώροι κοι δεν ξέρουμε τι μας γίνεται : 



Σου δίνω τα χέρια και ζητάω συγνώμη.... πρώτος.
Θα ηθελα ενωμένοι και δυνατοί να δωσουμε το ανώτερο στο AWMN.

----------


## senius

Σε αναμονή !!!!

----------


## senius

URL Wireless : : http://www.athenscenter.awmn/senius/index.html
URL Internet : http://seniuss.blogspot.gr/

----------


## senius

> URL Wireless : : http://www.athenscenter.awmn/senius/index.html
> URL Internet : http://seniuss.blogspot.gr/


Gary Moore - Parisienne Walkways (Live Montreux 2010 HD)



Αφιερωμένο για όλους και όλες του αθλήματος AWMN. Εύχομαι τα db που εκπέμπουν οι κόμβοι του AWMN να είναι αντίστοιχα με τα db που εκπέμπει το παρόν .... τεμάχιο.!!!
Θα πρέπει να συνεχίσουμε να το έχουμε !! ... Αλλά δεν το έχουμε πλέον ... ΟΕΟ...

Συνέχεια γίνονται προσπάθειες και παρακάλια με πάρα πολλούς τρόπους και με πάρα πολλούς φίλους στο να παραμείνουμε κόμβοι, αλλά ..... δεν. Οι περισσότεροι ... τα παρατάνε.
Εμείς οι λίγοι συνεχίζουμε όπως μπορούμε και με όλο το κόστος .!!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.

Στον κόμβο senius, δημιουργήθηκε νέο bb link με :

*Megathirios (#13133)*
SSID: awmn-10636-13133
IEEE 802.11a
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=13133
Δήμος Αχαρνών -- 8,642km --
signal -61-62 db, link 54 Mbps.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 16/11/2015
Εξοπλισμός : Πιάτo Gibertini 1.05 m, Feeder nvak 5 giga, Wistron neweb CM9 Atheros 802.11a/b/g, Καλώδιο LMR-400
ips :
gw-megathirios.senius.awmn : 10.2.173.153
gw-senius.megathirios.awmn : 10.2.173.154

Συνεχίζουμε στην δρομολόγηση....

----------


## grigoris

> gw-megathirios.senius.awmn : 10.2.173.153



πσσσς... καμια 10ρια hops απο πατρα και 25ms

----------


## senius

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους μας με υγεία. Καλή χρονιά να έχουμε.
Έγινε αντικατάσταση του τροφοδοτικού με καινούργιο.

----------


## senius

Σήμερα Πρωτοχρονιά 2016, δημιουργήθηκε νέο bb link στον κόμβο senius (#10636) με τον Pantak (#16480)
Του Τάκη του το χρώσταγα δώρο στα γενέθλια του σήμερα 1-1-2016 !! Συνεχίζουμε...

----------


## pantak

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Q7Vr3yQYWQ

----------


## pantak

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeNBspJGVko

----------


## senius

Ενημερώσαμε τις υπηρεσίες *FTP* από τους server μας, ελεύθερη για όλα τα μέλη του δικτύου μας.

user : awmn
pass : awmn

*Wireless :* ftp://athenscenter.awmn/
*Internet :* ftp://lrbill.dyndns.org/

*Wireless :* ftp://grapher.awmn/
*Internet :* ftp://nasos-765.no-ip.org/

**********************************************************

Επίσης, ενημερώσαμε και το Web Site - Athens Center AWMN :

*Wireless :* http://www.athenscenter.awmn/senius/index.html
*Internet :* http://lrbill.dyndns.org/senius/index.html

----------


## senius

> _Χθες, χάσαμε έναν καλό φίλο από το AWMN.
> Θανάσης digenis (#1124) 
> Τα θερμά μου συλλυπητήρια, και πολύ πολύ κουράγιο και δύναμη στην οικογένεια του.
> Καλό Παράδεισο να έχεις φίλε Θανάση ...
> Μας έδωσες μοναδικές στιγμές ...__
> Δεν υπάρχουν λόγια ..._


Ευχαριστώ τους admin (nettraptor), που έκαναν υπόμνημα την σελίδα του Θανάση στο forum:
http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t...707#post565707

http://www.awmn.net/album.php?albumid=62

Από σήμερα Σάββατο 5-3-2016, 17.00μμ και για 24 ώρες, ο κόμβος senius #10636 θα είναι εκτός προς την δρομολόγηση του AWMN, στην μνήμη και στον σεβασμό της προσφοράς του φίλου μας Θανάση digenis (#1124)


digenis (#1124) 31-10-2015_3.jpg

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Το Access Point του κόμβου μαζί και η omni 12 db οπού φιλοξενούσε 10αδες client, σήμερα απο το πρωί έπαψαν να εκπέμπουν. Ξηλώθηκαν για λόγους εύλογους*.* Κρίμα.

----------


## Trazor

> Καλησπέρα.
> Το Access Point του κόμβου μαζί και η omni 12 db οπού φιλοξενούσε 10αδες client, σήμερα απο το πρωί έπαψαν να εκπέμπουν. Ξηλώθηκαν για λόγους εύλογους*.* Κρίμα.


Ποιοι είναι αυτοί οι λόγοι? Πες μας να ξέρουμε αν μπορείς.

----------


## senius

Έπειτα από κάποιες μετατροπές και ανακατατάξεις που έγιναν και που συνεχίζονται στον κόμβο, δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει πλέον χώρος για να τοποθετηθεί και να εκπέμπει η συγκεκριμένη omni 12 db. Το ίδιο βλέπω να ισχύει και αν έβαζα μια μικρότερη omni. Κρίμα...

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα και πάλι.

Κάτι δεν πάει καλά εδώ μέσα στον κόμβο.....
Όλα εδώ, βάρεσαν καμπανάκια μετά τις τελευταίες ρυθμίσεις ? ...

senius #10636 traffic 25-8-2016.jpg

Ίσως επειδή άλλαξε η ομνι, άραγε?

η φταίνε κάποιοι άλλοι κάποια φιλαράκια που φρόντισαν χωρίς να ενημερώσουν τα τελευταία update? ΟΕΟ ? ....

AWMN kali parea kai pioma me feeder by senius.jpg

Θα δείξει το IEEE 802.11ac ... !!!

Καλό φθινόπωρο στο AWMN !!!

----------


## senius

> η φταίνε κάποιοι άλλοι κάποια φιλαράκια που φρόντισαν χωρίς να ενημερώσουν τα τελευταία update? ΟΕΟ ? ....


 ::   ::

----------


## senius

Στον κόμβο senius (#10636), σε κάποια bb link, έγινε δοκιμαστικό upgrade σε 802.11ac (with MikroTik R11e-5HacT), βάση της σοβαρότητας των δρομολογήσεων του κόμβου... Να δούμε πώς θα πάει δοκιμαστικά ...

Επίσης εγκαταστάθηκε κι ένα MikroTik Routerboard CRS226-24G-2S+RM, 400MHz, 64MB, 24xGigabit, 2xSFP+, LCD, L5.

----------


## senius

edit

----------


## senius

Έγινε προληπτική αντικατάσταση τροφοδοτικού.

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Στον κόμβο senius (#10636) παρέα με φίλους του AWMN είχαμε ταρατσάδα και έγινε γενική συντήρηση στον κόμβο. (αν και δεν χρειάστηκαν πολλές εργασίες)!!!

Εφ όσον σταμάτησε προσωρινά την λειτουργία του ο κόμβος djbill (#10787), το πιάτο που ήταν φιλόξενο στον djbill (#10787),γύρισε περίπου 18 μοίρες λίγο πιο αριστερά και δημιουργήθηκε νέο bb link σε Ν, με τον κόμβο seimaz-koridallos (#19695).

Οι server δε , με τις υπηρεσίες τρέχουν από διάφορα σημεία ταχύτεροι.!!

Ευχαριστούμε και συνεχίζουμε!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα ασύρματοι φίλοι και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους μας με υγεία, λόγω των ημερών και όχι μόνο.

Στον κόμβο senius (#10636). τον τελευταίο καιρό έγινε ριζική αλλαγή, τόσο στον εξοπλισμό του όσο και στην αυτονομία λειτουργίας αυτού.
Ενημερώθηκε η αρχική σελίδα του κόμβου στο φορουμ, καθώς και η σελίδα του κόμβου στο wind με τις τελευταίες ρυθμίσεις, οι ζώνες DNS και τα Nameservers {NS), καθώς και των απέναντι του.
Οι προσπάθειες και η συνεχή συνεργασία όλων μαζί, ανταμείβονται. Σας ευχαριστώ.
Συνεχίζουμε.!!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Έγιναν αναβαθμίσεις στον κόμβο senius.
Ενημερώθηκε το αρχικό ποστ.

----------


## RpMz

Athens Center!! Ωραίος Κώστα!!

----------


## senius

http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=40007




> Ζητήθηκε εδώ και μέρες, ένα 4ο IP C-Classes στην ανάγκη διαχείρισης του κόμβου senius (#10636), και απορρίφτηκε από τους διαχειριστές της AWMN WIND, και μου στάλθηκε η κάτωθι απάντηση :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Τι απαιτείται για την εκχώρηση IP C-Class;
> 
> Για την ενεργοποίηση IP C-Class για κάποιον καταχωρημένο κόμβο πρέπει να ικανοποιείται μία απ' τις παρακάτω συνθήκες:
> ...





> Ναι γενικά δεν κοιτάζω και πολύ πια το wind και έχει μέσα πολύ spam. Όποτε μπορώ πατάω και κανένα approve *αλλά γενικά είσαι στην λίστα των spammer*. Και μερικοί ακόμα... Ένας κόμβος δεν χρειάζεται 4 C-Class. Ήδη σας έχω κάνει approve σε πολλούς και δεύτερο και τρίτο κάποιες φορές έτσι για το yolo. Its Free! Κάθε κόμβος δικαιούται ένα άντε άμα έχει πολύ πράμα 2. Άσε τους μουφα κόμβους που έχετε δηλώσει... Να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις οι νέοι ISP παίρνουν 4 c-class (τώρα βέβαια δεν παίρνουν κανένα IPv4 και περιμένουν στην ουρά για κανένα περισσευούμενο c-class). *Εσείς τι θα σηκώσετε?* Επίσης μην κάνετε αιτήσεις για 100αδες domain που δεν χρησιμοποιείτε. Δεν λέω τσάμπα είναι όλα αυτά και μακάρι να έβλεπα και κάτι νέο. Άλλη δουλειά από το spam στο wind δεν έχετε ρε παλουκάρια?


Στον κόμβο senius λόγο ανάγκης νέων καλουδιών, έγινε νέα αναδιοργάνωση/νέο setup εξ αρχής, στα μηχανήματα γενικά.

Όλα αυτά, λόγο νέων απαιτήσεων και νέων υπηρεσιών για την σωστή ασφαλή (firewall) λειτουργία των υπηρεσιών καθώς παράλληλα και την σωστή AWMN δρομολόγηση, ρυθμισμένα μεταξύ τους έτσι, για virtual machines που τρέχουν και από άλλους κόμβους ταυτόχρονα..κλπ...




> Εσείς τι θα σηκώσετε? .... μακάρι να έβλεπα και κάτι νέο.


Αφιερωμένα όλα αυτά ιδιαίτερα στον *NetTraptor* τον φίλο μου !!!! Μάντεψε μάστορα.... (http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t...971#post587971)

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους ασύρματους φίλους της κοινότητας.!
Προσπαθούμε και κάνουμε συνεχές upgrade σε σύγχρονο εξοπλισμό mikrotik και υποστήριξη αυτονομίας μηχανημάτων, σε συνεχή λειτουργία 24/7...
Στον κόμβο senius (#10636), αυτές τις μέρες τοποθετήθηκαν ακόμα 2 νέα MikroTik RBLHG-5HPnD-XL, LHG XL HP5, 27dBi (λίγο παραπέρα....). Επίσης για τις ανάγκες, προστέθηκε στο ρουτάρισμα του κόμβου κι ένα νέο MikroTik RBD53iG-5HacD2HnD, hAP ac3.
Στον κόμβο senius (#10636), δημιουργήθηκαν δυο (2) νέα bb link σε N, με τους gamer (#10844) , και blueice (#573) με άριστα αποτελέσματα.
Ευχαριστούμε τους εμπλεκόμενους!
Συνεχίζουμε στο AWMN.!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Στον κόμβο senius (#10636), δημιουργήθηκε και νέο bb link σε N, με τον Γιώργο SV1GFU (#4272), περιοχή Νίκαια.
Ενημερώθηκε η αρχική σελίδα του κόμβου καθώς και οι ζώνες DNS και Nameservers (NS) του κόμβου, στο WiND.
Ευχαριστούμε τους εμπλεκόμενους!

Συνεχίζουμε στο AWMN.!  ::

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους ασύρματους φίλους.!

Σήμερα 2-5-2021, ο κόμβος senius (#10636), ρουταρει με τον νέο ακόλουθο εξοπλισμό σε κοινό AS:

MikroTik RB800
Mikrotik RB816, RouterBOARD Expansion Board Adds 16x10/100 Ethernet Ports
MikroTik RBD52G-5HacD2HnD-TC, hAP ac2
MikroTik RBD53iG-5HacD2HnD, hAP ac3
MikroTik RBLDF-5nD, LDF5
MikroTik RBLHG-5HPnD-XL, LHG XL HP5
MikroTik RBMetal2SHPn, 32dBm, 400MHz, 64MB, 2.4GHz
TP-Link TL-SG1016D v7.1, 16-port Gigabit Desktop/Rackmount Switch

Λειτουργικό : Mikrotik v6.xx, with BGP + routing filter, σε κοινό AS.

Δημιουργηθήκαν εξ αρχής όλα τα εύλογα setup και οι απαραίτητες ρυθμίσεις των άνω μηχανημάτων (ειδικά στα firewall και στα Nat), ώστε όλα να μιλάνε μεταξύ τους και να ρουταρουν κανονικά, χωρίς να επηρεάζεται κάτι αρνητικά προς το awmn, με όλες τις τρέχων υπηρεσίες up, που τρέχουν από τον κόμβο!!

Ενημερώθηκε και το WIND.

Ευχαριστώ τους JB172 και τον gamer, για την πολύτιμη συμμετοχή και βοήθεια τους!

Στην διάθεση σας για οποιαδήποτε διευκρίνηση.

Συνεχίζουμε!!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους ασύρματους φίλους, 

Από τον κόμβo senius (#10636), σταμάτησαν πλέον να υποστηρίζονται οι virtual server 24/7 υπηρεσίες, από τους : athens center server, και agios dimitrios server.

O κόμβoς senius (#10636), συνεχίζει αυτόνομα τις υπηρεσίες του.

Συνεχίζουμε δυνατά στο AWMN !!!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους ασύρματους φίλους , Στον κόμβο senius (#10636), δημιουργήθηκε νέο bb link με τον schia (#10814) σε Ν . Ευχαριστούμε τον marius !!

----------

